# Topic Ufficiale : Angolo dello sfogo



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2012)

Si continua da qui : http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=29794421&st=2325


----------



## andre (30 Agosto 2012)

Sono proprio un ********, perchè non riesco a chiamarla?


----------



## Nicco (31 Agosto 2012)

Quante gioie e dolori questo angolo...bene che ci sia anche qui


----------



## alexrossonero (31 Agosto 2012)

Ve la faccio breve. 
Mi piace una ragazza da quasi due anni. Quando ci conosciamo, appunto due anni fa circa, inizia un bel dialogo, ci troviamo bene, però lei capisce di doversi allontanare da me prima di far caxxate nei confronti del suo tipo. Così sparisce.
Se non chè un mese fa lei rispunta fuori dal nulla, dice di non stare col suo ragazzo da un mese e di aver pensato molto a me... ricomincia il rapporto, diventa sempre più stretto. Sento che può diventare qualcosa di serio. Arriva iera sera e mi chiama a casa sua per parlare. Passo da lei, tutto normale se non che stavolta passiamo insieme tutta la notte. 
Oggi mi contatta e... cosa mi raccomanda? di non dire niente al suo ex, perchè si stanno vedendo ancora e potrebbe esserci la possibilità che si rimettano insieme. 
Caxxo c'è da pensare ora? come si fa ad aver ancora fiducia del prossimo? Bah...


----------



## andre (31 Agosto 2012)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Ve la faccio breve.
> Mi piace una ragazza da quasi due anni. Quando ci conosciamo, appunto due anni fa circa, inizia un bel dialogo, ci troviamo bene, però lei capisce di doversi allontanare da me prima di far caxxate nei confronti del suo tipo. Così sparisce.
> Se non chè un mese fa lei rispunta fuori dal nulla, dice di non stare col suo ragazzo da un mese e di aver pensato molto a me... ricomincia il rapporto, diventa sempre più stretto. Sento che può diventare qualcosa di serio. Arriva iera sera e mi chiama a casa sua per parlare. Passo da lei, tutto normale se non che stavolta passiamo insieme tutta la notte.
> Oggi mi contatta e... cosa mi raccomanda? di non dire niente al suo ex, perchè si stanno vedendo ancora e potrebbe esserci la possibilità che si rimettano insieme.
> Caxxo c'è da pensare ora? come si fa ad aver ancora fiducia del prossimo? Bah...


Gli ex, quanto li odio...
Secondo me gli devi dire come la pensi sull'argomento, a seconda della reazione poi vedi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2012)

Madonna ragazzi le 13-14enni di oggi che mettono i profili su facebook PUBBLICI con foto quasi nude in posizioni oscene, però l'età non la mettono visibile.. Poi si lamentano che ci sono gli stupri, per me è più comprensibile un malato di mente che stupra che ste bambine che si mettono a nudo su internet


----------



## BB7 (31 Agosto 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Madonna ragazzi le 13-14enni di oggi che mettono i profili su facebook PUBBLICI con foto quasi nude in posizioni oscene, però l'età non la mettono visibile.. Poi si lamentano che ci sono gli stupri, per me è più comprensibile un malato di mente che stupra che ste bambine che si mettono a nudo su internet



A proposito di questo potrei scrivere poemi interi... mettendo come prove link di tanti profili... so che a qualcuno piacerebbe  ma mi limito a quotare il tuo messaggio.


----------



## Isao (31 Agosto 2012)

E' la persona che più di tutti mi ha fatto stare male nella mia vita e io come un pirla, per un motivo o per un altro, ci ricasco.
Riesce sempre a farmi stare una menta.


----------



## alexrossonero (31 Agosto 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> Gli ex, quanto li odio...
> Secondo me gli devi dire come la pensi sull'argomento, a seconda della reazione poi vedi



Già detto. E non ci sono andato leggero. 
Per quanto mi riguarda ora lei può attaccarsi. In ogni caso, non intendo andarla a cercare più, che s'arrangi. Cioè, posso capire tutto, ma c'è modo e modo di far le cose, e come ha fatto lei è proprio da st***za.. invece di esser subito sincera, s'è un pò approfittata della situazione e poi come se nulla fosse ha messo le mani avanti per tornare indietro. M'ha fatto troppo inc..


----------



## Nicco (31 Agosto 2012)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Già detto. E non ci sono andato leggero.
> Per quanto mi riguarda ora lei può attaccarsi. In ogni caso, non intendo andarla a cercare più, che s'arrangi. Cioè, posso capire tutto, ma c'è modo e modo di far le cose, e come ha fatto lei è proprio da st***za.. invece di esser subito sincera, s'è un pò approfittata della situazione e poi come se nulla fosse ha messo le mani avanti per tornare indietro. M'ha fatto troppo inc..


Bene, per quanto difficile a volte bisogna ricordarsi chi si è e che si ha una dignità c***o.


----------



## andre (31 Agosto 2012)

Meglio una delusione vera che una gioia finta


----------



## cris (31 Agosto 2012)

sono single da un mese e 10 giorni, mi manca la patata.

amen.


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2012)

Le donne: istruzioni per l'uso.


Venderebbe più della Bibbia


----------



## andre (31 Agosto 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Le donne: istruzioni per l'uso.
> 
> 
> Venderebbe più della Bibbia



Uno diverso per ogni donna


----------



## cris (31 Agosto 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Le donne: istruzioni per l'uso.
> 
> 
> Venderebbe più della Bibbia



sisi, dovrebbero allegargli il manuale di istruzioni, appena uscite dalla vulva della madre.


----------



## smallball (31 Agosto 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Le donne: istruzioni per l'uso.
> 
> 
> Venderebbe più della Bibbia



esatto,senza contare le ristampe


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> Uno diverso per ogni donna



Meh. Le donne sono sostanzialmente tutte uguali se parliamo di una mera questione di ragionamento.

Il carattere dell'individuo può mascherare in parte questo, ma alla fine sempre donne restano


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> sisi, dovrebbero allegargli il manuale di istruzioni, appena uscite dalla vulva della madre.



Capirai servirebbe un cesareo allora, il manuale sarebbe più grande della bambina appena nata.


----------



## Cm Punk (2 Settembre 2012)

Sono in crisi! 
Allora per tutta l'estate mi sono dato al divertimento e non ho mai aperto i libri, ora mancano 20 giorni agli esami e manco ho comprato i libri che dovrei studiare 
Praticamente per la mia mancanza di voglia ho mandato a quel paese una sessione d'esami 
Maledetta università quanto vorrei ritornare a scuola!


----------



## andre (4 Settembre 2012)

odio l'ipocrisia di certe persone


----------



## cris (4 Settembre 2012)

vagia vagia vagia vagia


----------



## Pitto91 (4 Settembre 2012)

Ma si può andare a fare un aperitivo in Moscova e vedersi Bonera di fronte???????? Dico, con tutta la gente che c'è nel Milan, perché proprio lui!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2012)

Pitto91 ha scritto:


> Ma si può andare a fare un aperitivo in Moscova e vedersi Bonera di fronte???????? Dico, con tutta la gente che c'è nel Milan, perché proprio lui!!



Gli hai detto che la deve smettere di farci prendere gol?


----------



## Pitto91 (4 Settembre 2012)

Io ero seduto e lui stava passando col la moglie... non l'ho importunato... Per una volta che marcava bene


----------



## yelle (5 Settembre 2012)

ohc*****, ma il gran premio di Monza è sto fine settimana! Ma di solito non era intorno al 15 settembre?
Che palle non potersi muovere in macchina.


----------



## Isao (5 Settembre 2012)

Da quanto non andava così di *****??


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Settembre 2012)

Il Sistema Italia e la Merkel mi hanno gentilmente offerto la chitarra nuova, oltre che una cena fuori al mese per due persone per i prossimi dieci anni . Danke Frau Merkel.


----------



## Isao (7 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Il Sistema Italia e la Merkel mi hanno gentilmente offerto la chitarra nuova, oltre che una cena fuori al mese per due persone per i prossimi dieci anni . Danke Frau Merkel.



??


----------



## Livestrong (7 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> ??



Avrà investito da qualche parte


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Settembre 2012)

Taaaaaaanti stupendi btp un paio di giorni prima che lo spread crollasse....


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2012)

Vecchi ricordi che tornano a galla, malinconia.....


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2012)

Mi sono rotto le palle di tutto....


----------



## yelle (15 Settembre 2012)

finisco sempre con l'acqua alla gola, è mai possibile ****o


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> finisco sempre con l'acqua alla gola, è mai possibile ****o



Deve essere un virus che gira, perchè finisce sempre di melma anche a me....


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Ottobre 2012)

Qui non si può bestemmiare, ma fate conto che abbia bestemmiato........ Che mondo del ca.....


----------



## S T B (1 Ottobre 2012)

io in questo 2012 sono sempre malato. Ho dovuto lasciare l'università e non ho un lavoro a causa di malattie varie... non ne posso davvero più!


----------



## Canonista (4 Ottobre 2012)

Premessa: ragazze, se siete suscettibili, chiudete gli occhi 

Perché, le ragazze già sentimentalmente impegnate, prima ti sco.pano (più volte) e poi pensano di aver sbagliato e di dover rinforzare il rapporto con "l'amore della loro vita?"
Lo giuro, ci sto rimanendo quasi male...in questo caso non me ne frega nulla della tipa, è una che ho conosciuto appena approdato a Verona, ma se dovesse capitare una terza volta, sarò io a far aprire gli occhi al "cucciolotto" malcapitato.


----------



## iceman. (4 Ottobre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> finisco sempre con l'acqua alla gola, è mai possibile ****o




mmmmmmm 

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 


Scherzo, comunque tranquilli , c'e' chi sta veramente peggio di tutti noi messi insieme.


----------



## Canonista (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ice, c'è anche chi sta molto meglio e di ogni spillo ne fa un dramma...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Ottobre 2012)

Odio il'80% napoletani, basta

Un giorno di questi li ucciderò tutti e mi daranno il premio nobel per la pace


----------



## cris (5 Ottobre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Odio il'80% napoletani, basta
> 
> Un giorno di questi li ucciderò tutti e mi daranno il premio nobel per la pace


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Odio il'80% napoletani, basta
> 
> Un giorno di questi li ucciderò tutti e mi daranno il premio nobel per la pace



Ti daranno il premio nobel perchè odi solo l'80% dei napoletani.


----------



## Isao (5 Ottobre 2012)

Solo oggi ho capito il mio errore più grande. 2 anni (e più) buttati nel cesso per una lurida tro..ta.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Solo oggi ho capito il mio errore più grande. 2 anni (e più) buttati nel cesso per una lurida tro..ta.



L'hai allevata ? E' morta ?


----------



## Isao (5 Ottobre 2012)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'hai allevata ? E' morta ?



L'ho allevata. Non mi ha dato soddisfazioni. Pensavo almeno mi avesse amato. Non è così. In una settimana ha dato soddisfazioni a uno qualunque.


----------



## Canonista (5 Ottobre 2012)

Sono sempre troppo razionale, non me ne frega mai di niente e di nessuno...non voglio che qualcuno si affezioni a me e ci rimanga male, eppure faccio sempre soffrire chi mi sta intorno...
Scusa Francy.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> L'ho allevata. Non mi ha dato soddisfazioni. Pensavo almeno mi avesse amato. Non è così. In una settimana ha dato soddisfazioni a uno qualunque.



Ma posso chiederti se è la famosa ?


----------



## Isao (6 Ottobre 2012)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma posso chiederti se è la famosa ?



La famosa in che senso? Ti riferisci alla trombamica o altro?


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> La famosa in che senso? Ti riferisci alla trombamica o altro?



Esatto.


----------



## Isao (6 Ottobre 2012)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Esatto.



No no la trombamica non è incinta e non me ne frega nulla, assolutamente nulla, di lei. Capitolo chiuso, sepolto.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> No no la trombamica non è incinta e non me ne frega nulla, assolutamente nulla, di lei. Capitolo chiuso, sepolto.



Magari ce li avessi io sti problemi.


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Ottobre 2012)

Non sono più minimamente in grado di rimorchiare e francamente non me ne frega un beneamato


----------



## Livestrong (6 Ottobre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non sono più minimamente in grado di rimorchiare e francamente non me ne frega un beneamato



Time 2 fap


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Time 2 fap



 Oltretutto potrebbe essere un ottimo allenamento per gli avambracci


----------



## Degenerate X (6 Ottobre 2012)

Pure questa è fidanzata.


----------



## Canonista (6 Ottobre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Oltretutto potrebbe essere un ottimo allenamento per gli avambracci



Forse ho capito a cosa è dovuto lo scricchiolio del gomito 


Scherzi a parte, c'è pheega in Piazza Brà il sabato sera?


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Ottobre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Forse ho capito a cosa è dovuto lo scricchiolio del gomito
> 
> 
> Scherzi a parte, c'è pheega in Piazza Brà il sabato sera?



Mi sta forse domandando se nel fulcro economico-sociale della città, all'imbrunire, sono reperibili donnicciuole dai tratti somatici gradevoli all'occhio?


----------



## Canonista (6 Ottobre 2012)

E che ne so, sono qui da poco, conosco più la periferia che il centro 
Stamattina c'era tanta di quella gente mamma mia...pieno di Russi e Polacchi per Celentano


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Ottobre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> E che ne so, sono qui da poco, conosco più la periferia che il centro
> Stamattina c'era tanta di quella gente mamma mia...pieno di Russi e Polacchi per Celentano



"La topa è ovunque", spero me la passeranno nella censura, è una frase standard di uno dei miei migliori amici. True story. Just keep your eyes open man.


----------



## yelle (6 Ottobre 2012)

non me ne starò certo a casa perchè senti sempre l'estremo bisogno di darmi buca all'ultimo minuto. Al concerto ci vado da sola, non muoio di certo, cretina.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ma si tanto è sempre cosi che finisce.....inutile illudersi...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Ottobre 2012)

Gli amici non esistono


----------



## Canonista (15 Ottobre 2012)

Invece gli amici esistono, bisogna solo trovarli...

Direi piuttosto che c'è carenza di ragazze serie, questo sì


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ieri,o quantomeno 12 minuti fa,era il mio compleanno.Ventitre anni e la sensazione che nella vita non ho fatto una menghia.Sento il bisogno di lasciare casa,famiglia,baracca e burattini e andarmene.Credo lo faro' a breve!


----------



## iceman. (16 Ottobre 2012)

stei angri, stei fulisc


----------



## juventino (16 Ottobre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Invece gli amici esistono, bisogna solo trovarli...
> 
> Direi piuttosto che c'è carenza di ragazze serie, questo sì



Aggiungerei che non è facile trovarli però. Bisogna scegliere bene.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] Auguroni


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] Auguroni



Thanks mille tifo'o


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Auguri anche da parte mia andreas


----------



## yelle (16 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ieri,o quantomeno 12 minuti fa,era il mio compleanno.Ventitre anni e la sensazione che nella vita non ho fatto una menghia.Sento il bisogno di lasciare casa,famiglia,baracca e burattini e andarmene.Credo lo faro' a breve!


tre anni più tardi, io ho ancora addosso la stessa sensazione, con la prospettiva di non riuscire a scrollarmela di dosso a breve.
Comunque auguri


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Ottobre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> tre anni più tardi, io ho ancora addosso la stessa sensazione, con la prospettiva di non riuscire a scrollarmela di dosso a breve.
> Comunque auguri



Thanks per gli auguri.Comunque spero di dare una svolta alla mia vita,manca poco alla laurea,vediamo se cambiano gli orizzonti!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Auguri anche da parte mia andreas


Thanks


----------



## yelle (16 Ottobre 2012)

ah. E lei sarebbe quella che parla poco? Andiamo bene...


----------



## Hammer (16 Ottobre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Gli amici non esistono



Gli amici veri della vita si contano sulle dita di una mano


----------



## Canonista (16 Ottobre 2012)

Come fai a dire alle tue amiche che è una cosa seria se poi proprio una di loro mi manda messaggi ***** mentre fate shopping insieme?

A volte vorrei sput.tanarvi tutte, zoc.cole...


----------



## iceman. (16 Ottobre 2012)

Boom! 750 euro per il brevetto da paracadutista ... un po' di piu' no?


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Ottobre 2012)

La borsa la borsa la borsa


----------



## Kundera (17 Ottobre 2012)

Se la morte suonasse alla mia porta,potrei anche accoglierla con il sorriso sulle labbra


----------



## Canonista (17 Ottobre 2012)

Kundera ha scritto:


> Se la morte suonasse alla mia porta,potrei anche accoglierla con il sorriso sulle labbra



Ti sei sco.pato Eva Henger?


----------



## francylomba (18 Ottobre 2012)

oggi la giornata era cominciata bene tranquillamente , alle 4 una notizia che mi ha fatto inca***are . Ho sparato un imprecazione e pensavo di passare le due ore restanti del corso che sto facendo..... con rabbia e inca******a . per fortuna che qualcosa ha fatto si che mi sono divertita e non ci ho pensato , grazie anche a delle nuove persone che sto conoscendo.


----------



## Butcher (18 Ottobre 2012)

Statistica di questa minchhia!


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Ottobre 2012)

E' sparito il sacco a pelo e domani notte devo dormire fuori per forza


----------



## Livestrong (18 Ottobre 2012)

Vai nella tenda di qualche tuo amico.... Cosi avrai anche tu il tuo momento brokeback mountain


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Vai nella tenda di qualche tuo amico.... Cosi avrai anche tu il tuo momento brokeback mountain



No grazie sono di un'altra parrocchia. Decisamente 

Vado da un mio amico che da bravo studente/stagista/apprendista ha un appartamentino condiviso con un inquilino, e il divano se l'è già preso una sua amica


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Ottobre 2012)

MEGAEDIT: Mi porto il tatami componibile e dormo su quello. Brillante!


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Ottobre 2012)

MEGAEDIT: Mi porto il tatami componibile e dormo su quello. Brillante!


----------



## Livestrong (19 Ottobre 2012)

Dormire sul divano con la tipa no?


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Dormire sul divano con la tipa no?



Non so manco che faccia abbia: metti che è un mostro ?


----------



## Livestrong (19 Ottobre 2012)

In mancanza di cavalli anche gli asini trottano


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> In mancanza di cavalli anche gli asini trottano



Sei saggio. Ci penserò su, tanto, la giornata sarà lunghiiiiiissima.


----------



## francylomba (21 Ottobre 2012)

la frase ogni giorno = nuovo problema/pensiero ultimamente è adattissima a me


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimamente ne girasse una oh????Purtroppo c'è chi nasce sotto una stella e chi dentro una stalla,ma tant'è,non è che puo' piovere per sempre!


----------



## riccardokaka (21 Ottobre 2012)

Stasera mi sono entrati i ladri in casa...maledetti...sono sconvolto.......a voi è capitato? E' veramente una brutta sensazione ragazzi, non lo auguro a nessuno...


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Dormire sul divano con la tipa no?



Ti dico solo che hai tutta, tutta, tutta la mia infinita stima.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Ottobre 2012)

riccardokaka ha scritto:


> Stasera mi sono entrati i ladri in casa...maledetti...sono sconvolto.......a voi è capitato? E' veramente una brutta sensazione ragazzi, non lo auguro a nessuno...



No,pero' mi è capitato di imbattermi mentre un ladruncolo,figlio di buona donna,era intento a fare il topo di fogna a casa di un mio amico.L'abbiamo beccato sul fatto,ma essendo ragazzini(è successo circa 12-13 anni)siamo scappati a gambe levate.Brutta esperienza.Ovviamente mi dispiace per quel che è successo.Io non ho dormito per un paio di giorni!


----------



## Livestrong (21 Ottobre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ti dico solo che hai tutta, tutta, tutta la mia infinita stima.



hai concluso?


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> hai concluso?



Ho conosciuto una persona straordinaria e ho vissuto 48 fra le ore più incredibili della mia vita.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non sono più minimamente in grado di rimorchiare *e francamente non me ne frega un beneamato*



 Ma a chi volevi darla a bere? L'unica filosofo saggio era stato Cartesio ; coito ergo sum.


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Ottobre 2012)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma a chi volevi darla a bere? L'unica filosofo saggio era stato Cartesio ; coito ergo sum.



No ma è proprio questo il bello: voi ce l'avete presente il film "Hitch", col grassone goffo che incredibilmente riesce a mettersi con la tipa bellissima e irraggiungibile? Ecco, sul genere.

Per dire che, sono stato un disastro, totale, ma non ha intaccato male il tutto


----------



## riccardokaka (21 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> No,pero' mi è capitato di imbattermi mentre un ladruncolo,figlio di buona donna,era intento a fare il topo di fogna a casa di un mio amico.L'abbiamo beccato sul fatto,ma essendo ragazzini(è successo circa 12-13 anni)siamo scappati a gambe levate.Brutta esperienza.Ovviamente mi dispiace per quel che è successo.Io non ho dormito per un paio di giorni!


Purtroppo fino a quando non lo provi sulla tua pelle non riesci a capire che cosa vuol dire. Come in tutte le cose del resto...


----------



## Cm Punk (21 Ottobre 2012)

Che brutto periodo! Università,amore, litigi in famiglia, tante spese e pochi soldi.. non ne va bene una 
Sto passando una fase complicata con la mia ragazza, sto con lei da più di 2 anni, praticamente ci siamo fidanzati quando ancora andavo scuola, sono stato benissimo in questi due anni e un periodo di stabilità non l'avevo mai vissuto, tuttavia da un poco di tempo molti suoi atteggiamenti incominciano a darmi fastidio ed è diventata eccessivamente pressante (Paura di essere lasciata? me ne parla in continuazione ) insomma sembra essere cambiata o io la sto vedendo in un altro modo..
Ci tengo molto a lei però ci stiamo dirigendo in una brutta via... sarà che ho tanti problemi che mi hanno reso poco tollerante in questo periodo..


----------



## Livestrong (22 Ottobre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ho conosciuto una persona straordinaria e ho vissuto 48 fra le ore più incredibili della mia vita.



Vabbè dai, ho capito. Vedrai che andrà meglio la prossima volta


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai, ho capito. Vedrai che andrà meglio la prossima volta



Nel caso non si fosse capito, sto glissando.


----------



## francylomba (5 Novembre 2012)

che lunedi di schifo , oggi ho capito che certa gente si lamenta di quello che ha quando altra gente farebbe salti mortali per ottenerle.. molto choosy..


----------



## Miro (5 Novembre 2012)

Ho preso la multa per una sosta di due minuti, il tempo che mandavo un fax...se non bestemmio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Novembre 2012)

Ma ste bimbe del 98, ma annate a giocà con le barbie!!! Ste """maestre""" di vita....


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Livestrong (19 Novembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Nel caso non si fosse capito, sto glissando.



Allora come è andata alla fine?


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Allora come è andata alla fine?



Ammazza ma è l'angolo dello sfogo o l'angolo delle zabette ?


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Novembre 2012)

Anzi, visto che è l'angolo dello sfogo mi posso sfogare: ieri ho beccato una botta di freddo mostruosa e ho fatto tutto il giorno a letto. Verso le tre stavo meditando se fare ginnastica o no. Verso le otto stavo meditando se avrei sboccato tutto ciò che avevo in corpo o meno. Oggi sono rimasto a casa ma lavoro lo stesso dal computer. Può darsi che farò diventare questa una settimana di scarico, in base a come starò...


----------



## James Watson (19 Novembre 2012)

riccardokaka ha scritto:


> Stasera mi sono entrati i ladri in casa...maledetti...sono sconvolto.......a voi è capitato? E' veramente una brutta sensazione ragazzi, non lo auguro a nessuno...



Mi è successo qualche anno fa.. so che vuol dire, ci vuole un po' di tempo ma poi passa..

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Comunque visto che siamo sulla pagina dello sfogo: che vita di *****.


----------



## Livestrong (19 Novembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ammazza ma è l'angolo dello sfogo o l'angolo delle zabette ?



Siamo curiosi


----------



## Ale (19 Novembre 2012)

riccardokaka ha scritto:


> Purtroppo fino a quando non lo provi sulla tua pelle non riesci a capire che cosa vuol dire. Come in tutte le cose del resto...



ma li hai sorpresi in casa ?


----------



## Canonista (19 Novembre 2012)

Che due palle le keywords dei microstock!


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Siamo curiosi



Rispondo con un deciso "No comment"


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Novembre 2012)

Forse sono io che non capisco un tubone di donne o meglio non riesco a capirle perche' troppo complicate per la mia mente bacata e ignorante.Ma dico se una di loro ti dice che sei un bel ragazzo,sei un tipo ok,mi trovo bene con te,vuole andare con me in un'altra citta'a vivere e fare esperienza(sta organizzando tutto lei) e conferma queste cose a gente che conosco molto bene,perche' mai se le dico di andare da qualche parte mi si presenta nel luogo stabilito con un amico al quale aveva chiesto di farle compagnia e poi scompare all'improvviso dalla mia vista(e non l'ho piu' beccata nè mi risponde al cell)senza dirmi nulla???Da premettere che ancora non c'è nulla,quindi non posso parlare di una presunta e probabile cornificazione,ma è la mancanza di rispetto che mi ha fatto rimanere di stucco,per dire un eufemismo.Come è possibile che qualcuno ci si puo' comportare cosi'???Io a ste tipe le ho sempre lasciate andare ma stavolta me la son presa.Ci sono rimasto molto male e se lo ripeto per la seconda volta e forse perche' ci tengo.Che storia di M!


----------



## Canonista (22 Novembre 2012)

Cioè tu vuoi vivere con una che praticamente non conosci? Bene


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Novembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Cioè tu vuoi vivere con una che praticamente non conosci? Bene



No,la conosco da molto tempo,ha qualche anno meno di me,pero' la conosco da quand'era una bambina.Pero' pensandoci forse non la conosco cosi' bene mi sa!


----------



## Livestrong (23 Novembre 2012)

Di che ti stupisci.... Il 90% delle donne sono così, ragionano ad cazzum. Dove ad + accusativo = complemento di fine


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Novembre 2012)

Live lo sai qual è il problema???E' che la ritenevo piu' seria,una brava ragazza e volevo fare qualcosa di piu' impegnativo.Ma vedendo il suo comportamento sta cosa non è possibile e quindi se posso vado subito al sodo e poi che si levi dalle balls!


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Di che ti stupisci.... Il 90% delle donne sono così, ragionano ad cazzum. Dove ad + accusativo = complemento di fine



Quando te ne esci con questi artifici latini mi fai venire la pelle d'oca...


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Novembre 2012)

Mi piacciono solo quelle già occupate, che sia un problema mio ?


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Novembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mi piacciono solo quelle già occupate, che sia un problema mio ?



Penso sia dettato dal fatto che quelle occupate sono occupate perchè più gnocche/simpatiche/trattabili/gnocche/sensibili/intelligenti/ho già detto gnocche?


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Novembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Penso sia dettato dal fatto che quelle occupate sono occupate perchè più gnocche/simpatiche/trattabili/gnocche/sensibili/intelligenti/ho già detto gnocche?



Beh ovvio, pure a me i motivi sembrano questi, ma sarà vero ?


Ok, forse è una para inutile.


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Novembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Beh ovvio, pure a me i motivi sembrano questi, ma sarà vero ?
> 
> 
> Ok, forse è una para inutile.



Ma è logico: se c'è un cestone di roba, in saldo, ai grandi magazzini, secondo te vanno prima i capi alla moda, griffati, di tendenza, oppure i mutandoni della nonna? Le strade sono tre: o arrivi prima degli altri (che tradotto, in realtà, vuol dire essere più figo e dal talento rimorchiatore) così scegli quello che più ti piace, o aspetti che qualcuno, pur avendo preso il capo di tendenza, sia così stupido da essersi dimenticato a casa il portafogli, oppure ti pigli quei sandalazzi infradito che tutti hanno schifato, che magari son brutti anzi che no, però ti possono pur sempre andare bene. Ci sarebbe poi l'alternativa ultima, per chiudere bene la metafora degli abiti: te ne torni a casa senza niente, neanche un paio di guanti per le mani...


----------



## Canonista (28 Novembre 2012)

Le emozioni delle donne cambiano in base al punto in cui le colpisci.
Se le colpisci con un ceffone in faccia, piangono; se il ceffone glielo dai sulle guancione...beh, sentirai un versetto accompagnato da un sorrisino malizioso che sembra che vorrebbe dirti "povero *****, posso fregarti come voglio".

Capito il senso? Bene, non c'entra niente.

Sfogo: Che palle cercare lavoro in pizzeria, perché più leggero, e sentirsi dire "guarda, posso garantirti solo il sabato e la domenica, a volte neanche la domenica". Quasi quasi vado a fare il magazziniere...oppure scappo in Thailandia!


----------



## francylomba (29 Novembre 2012)

incrociate le dita che mi chiamino per un colloquio a cui tengo molto!


----------



## prebozzio (29 Novembre 2012)

Non riesco a trovare una ragazza per la quale valga la pena impegnarmi. Penso sia un problema mio, spero prima o poi di risolverlo.


----------



## Livestrong (29 Novembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma è logico: se c'è un cestone di roba, in saldo, ai grandi magazzini, secondo te vanno prima i capi alla moda, griffati, di tendenza, oppure i mutandoni della nonna? Le strade sono tre: o arrivi prima degli altri (che tradotto, in realtà, vuol dire essere più figo e dal talento rimorchiatore) così scegli quello che più ti piace, o aspetti che qualcuno, pur avendo preso il capo di tendenza, sia così stupido da essersi dimenticato a casa il portafogli, oppure ti pigli quei sandalazzi infradito che tutti hanno schifato, che magari son brutti anzi che no, però ti possono pur sempre andare bene. Ci sarebbe poi l'alternativa ultima, per chiudere bene la metafora degli abiti: te ne torni a casa senza niente, neanche un paio di guanti per le mani...


La donna che paghi meno è quella che paghi subito...

Rimangono sempre disponibili i guanti usa e getta


----------



## The P (29 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Di che ti stupisci.... Il 90% delle donne sono così, ragionano ad cazzum. Dove ad + accusativo = complemento di fine



stima!


----------



## Brain84 (29 Novembre 2012)

Ci siamo lasciati dopo 3 anni e mezzo..adesso riprendere la vita da single è na rotta di balle..al solo pensiero di ricominciare tutto con un'altra mi viene da gettare


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Novembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Ci siamo lasciati dopo 3 anni e mezzo..adesso riprendere la vita da single è na rotta di balle..al solo pensiero di ricominciare tutto con un'altra mi viene da gettare



Stai tranquillo. Poi passa.


----------



## The P (29 Novembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Ci siamo lasciati dopo 3 anni e mezzo..adesso riprendere la vita da single è na rotta di balle..al solo pensiero di ricominciare tutto con un'altra mi viene da gettare



è successo anche a me lo stesso (stesso periodo trascorso insieme), toccherà abituarsi e ci vorrà un po'.

Se può farti star meglio con quella successiva ce sto stato un anno e lasciarmi è stata una passeggiata


----------



## Brain84 (29 Novembre 2012)

beh io con quella prima ci ero stato 4 anni e 3 mesi, con questa 3 anni e mezzo...io storie corte mai 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Voi ci credete agli ex che si frequentano in amicizia? Premetto che con lei per il primo breve periodo ci ero amico...ma è stato tipo un paio di mesi


----------



## The P (29 Novembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> beh io con quella prima ci ero stato 4 anni e 3 mesi, con questa 3 anni e mezzo...io storie corte mai



ammazza!!

A me non è mai successo di mantenere l'amicizia, anzi... nessuna mi parla più... chissà che je faccio! devo essere proprio terribile ahahahah


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Novembre 2012)

E c'é pure gente che si lamenta ad avere sti problemi.


----------



## Brain84 (30 Novembre 2012)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E c'é pure gente che si lamenta ad avere sti problemi.



se 94 è il tuo anno di nascita allora ti dico che alla tua età ne ho avuta una che è durata tipo 2 settimane


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Novembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> se 94 è il tuo anno di nascita allora ti dico che alla tua età ne ho avuta una che è durata tipo 2 settimane





Cioè, in realtà non sto per niente a posto così. E poi alcuni che conosco non ne approfittano neanche.


----------



## cris (30 Novembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Ci siamo lasciati dopo 3 anni e mezzo..adesso riprendere la vita da single è na rotta di balle..al solo pensiero di ricominciare tutto con un'altra mi viene da gettare



esci con gli amici, in 2-3 mesi passa tutto

e non fare la ******* di provare a rimanere amico, è impossibile.

io mi son lasciato a luglio, dopo 2 anni e 4 mesi, ora son abbastanza pacifico


----------



## iceman. (30 Novembre 2012)

Ma solo a me vengono appresso roiti tremendi?


----------



## Canonista (30 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me vengono appresso roiti tremendi?



No, il bello è che quando stai con una si fanno vive ragazze più carine


----------



## cris (30 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me vengono appresso roiti tremendi?



quelli ci sono sempre


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (30 Novembre 2012)

Domani devo svegliarmi alle 8 di sabato che per me è il giorno sacro. *****


----------



## Cm Punk (30 Novembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> No, il bello è che quando stai con una si fanno vive ragazze più carine


è una maledizione questa, oppure le ragazze lo fanno chiaramente apposta 
Prima di fidanzarmi andavo dietro a una ragazza che mi piaceva molto, ci siamo frequentati però lei non mi è mai sembrata tanto convinta e allora ho lasciato perdere, fatto sta che ritorna con il suo ex dopo che non ci sentivamo più e io nel frattempo mi fidanzo, lei qualche mese dopo si lascia con il fidanzato e incomincia a perseguitarmi e rendere la mia vita un inferno perchè sono costretto a sopportare i lamenti della mia fidanzata gelosa 
E chi li capisce ste donne


----------



## francylomba (1 Dicembre 2012)

Visto che pur di guadagnare qualche soldo bisogna sacrificarsi , oggi ho lavorato per 3 ore in una mensa aziendale a 4 euro all'ora pulendo 35 mega padelle. Se la Fornero mi dicesse che sono choosy la manderei nel forno della suddetta mensa a farsi una bella cottura !


----------



## Isao (1 Dicembre 2012)

Tornare dalla mia ex storica dopo un anno e vedere che poi alla fine non è cambiato nulla. Più in senso negativo che positivo.


----------



## The P (1 Dicembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> No, il bello è che quando stai con una si fanno vive ragazze più carine



Purtroppo questa è una legge:

Se stai con una ragazza carina, ti vengono dietro ragazze più carine.

Nei periodi in cui sei molto "attivo" a livello sessuale ti si presentano mille occasioni, nei periodi di magra non ti **** nessuno.

Nella vita ci sono poche certezza, ma su queste due si può fare affidamento


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Dicembre 2012)

Prima che la mente abbia il sopravvento sul cuore quante volte uno ci deve rimanere scottato?


----------



## Canonista (1 Dicembre 2012)

Beh, se impari ad allontanarti un minimo ogni volta che senti che stai per cascarci, non rimarrai mai scottato. Forse è da bas.tardi pensarla così, ma la mia salute viene prima di ogni ragazza, e di certo non voglio rovinarmi il fegato stando dietro a queste fodere per piselli. 

È come giocare con il punto di non ritorno a letto,prima o poi arrivi a padroneggiarlo


----------



## francylomba (7 Dicembre 2012)

ieri sera scavolata dal non trovare lavoro ho creato un volantino a4 con su il mio annuncio di ricerca lavoro , stamattina ne ho stampate 100 copie e sono passata in un sacco di case a inserire il volantino nella cassetta della posta.. Spero di essere utile a qualcuno ... 
ps : ho fatto una cavolata secondo voi?


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2012)

francylomba ha scritto:


> ieri sera scavolata dal non trovare lavoro ho creato un volantino a4 con su il mio annuncio di ricerca lavoro , stamattina ne ho stampate 100 copie e sono passata in un sacco di case a inserire il volantino nella cassetta della posta.. Spero di essere utile a qualcuno ...
> ps : ho fatto una cavolata secondo voi?



No!
Chi cerca lavoro,vuol darsi da fare,in queste paese di pelandroni,qualsiasi mezzo usi(ovviamente nei confini della legalita'),non fa mai male.In bocca al lupo,spero tu riesca a trovare lavoro!


----------



## prebozzio (7 Dicembre 2012)

francylomba ha scritto:


> ieri sera scavolata dal non trovare lavoro ho creato un volantino a4 con su il mio annuncio di ricerca lavoro , stamattina ne ho stampate 100 copie e sono passata in un sacco di case a inserire il volantino nella cassetta della posta.. Spero di essere utile a qualcuno ...
> ps : ho fatto una cavolata secondo voi?


Dipende che lavoro stai cercando...


----------



## francylomba (7 Dicembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Dipende che lavoro stai cercando...



impiegatizio ho anni d'esperienza ma sono a casa ora.. pur di lavorare ci provo..


----------



## prebozzio (7 Dicembre 2012)

francylomba ha scritto:


> impiegatizio ho anni d'esperienza ma sono a casa ora.. pur di lavorare ci provo..


A mio parere le strade migliori sono:
- Centro per l'Impiego --> iscriversi, tenere costantemente d'occhio le offerte libere e le preselezioni
- Agenzie per il lavoro --> iscriversi, tenersi aggiornati sulle offerte e candidarsi se alcune ti interessano (non aspettare ti chiamino loro)

Poi, se questo non porta a niente, fai una ricerca delle aziende/studi dove ti piacerebbe lavorare, e proponiti o come lavoratrice o come tirocinante (non so dove tu viva, qui in Toscana per esempio per i tirocini c'è obbligo di retribuzione di almeno 500 euro).

Se rimani ancora a piedi, nel frattempo continua a formarti. Ci sono i corsi finanziati dalle Province, gratuiti e che rilasciano qualifiche importati... oggi i posti di lavoro sono pochi e la gente in cerca qualificata tanta, bisogna costantemente specializzarsi e formarsi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Io, personalmente, avessi una ditta e cercassi un impiegato, non credo ne assumerei uno che mi ha lasciato un volantino nella casella di posta... devi venderti bene, per quello che pensi di valere.


----------



## francylomba (7 Dicembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> A mio parere le strade migliori sono:
> - Centro per l'Impiego --> iscriversi, tenere costantemente d'occhio le offerte libere e le preselezioni
> - Agenzie per il lavoro --> iscriversi, tenersi aggiornati sulle offerte e candidarsi se alcune ti interessano (non aspettare ti chiamino loro)
> 
> ...



ho gia' fatto tutto quello che mi hai consigliato , cmq grazie  è da circa un anno che sono a casa e ho fatto 4 corsi di formazione , faccio i giri delle agenzie una volta al mese e altre cose..
certo ovvio manco io magari prenderei una che mi lascia nella posta un volantino , ma ho scritto la mia mail .. se vogliono scrivono e mi chiedono il cv


----------



## prebozzio (7 Dicembre 2012)

Allora in bocca al lupo


----------



## cris (8 Dicembre 2012)

io mi son iscritto a QUATTRO agenzie, quando cercavo lavoro. solo una mi ha chiamato 1 volta per un colloquio.

Me lo son trovato da solo il lavoro, esattamente un anno fa, tramite kijijiji o ebay annunci dirsivoglia. Se aspettavo loro, campacavallo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Dicembre 2012)

Aggiornamento sulle condizioni di mia madre: ormai siamo ai titoli di coda ragazzi. Dopo un intervento ben riuscito a giugno con la rimozione totale del tumore, radioterapia e chemioterapia andate apparentemente bene le condizioni sono crollate nel giro di poco tempo. Dall'ospedale è stata trasferita in hospice dove vengono portati i malati terminali. Io sto impazzendo tra lavoro e hospice... a questo punto ci sono due alternative: o entra in coma o le viene una crisi convulsiva... non è più cosciente, non mi riconosce neanche, apre a malapena gli occhi. A questo punto vederla così è solo una grande sofferenza.


----------



## francylomba (8 Dicembre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento sulle condizioni di mia madre: ormai siamo ai titoli di coda ragazzi. Dopo un intervento ben riuscito a giugno con la rimozione totale del tumore, radioterapia e chemioterapia andate apparentemente bene le condizioni sono crollate nel giro di poco tempo. Dall'ospedale è stata trasferita in hospice dove vengono portati i malati terminali. Io sto impazzendo tra lavoro e hospice... a questo punto ci sono due alternative: o entra in coma o le viene una crisi convulsiva... non è più cosciente, non mi riconosce neanche, apre a malapena gli occhi. A questo punto vederla così è solo una grande sofferenza.


----------



## smallball (8 Dicembre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento sulle condizioni di mia madre: ormai siamo ai titoli di coda ragazzi. Dopo un intervento ben riuscito a giugno con la rimozione totale del tumore, radioterapia e chemioterapia andate apparentemente bene le condizioni sono crollate nel giro di poco tempo. Dall'ospedale è stata trasferita in hospice dove vengono portati i malati terminali. Io sto impazzendo tra lavoro e hospice... a questo punto ci sono due alternative: o entra in coma o le viene una crisi convulsiva... non è più cosciente, non mi riconosce neanche, apre a malapena gli occhi. A questo punto vederla così è solo una grande sofferenza.


non ci sono parole...ti sono vicino...


----------



## Dexter (8 Dicembre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento sulle condizioni di mia madre: ormai siamo ai titoli di coda ragazzi.Dopo un intervento ben riuscito a giugno con la rimozione totale del tumore, radioterapia e chemioterapia andate apparentemente bene le condizioni sono crollate nel giro di poco tempo. Dall'ospedale è stata trasferita in hospice dove vengono portati i malati terminali. Io sto impazzendo tra lavoro e hospice... a questo punto ci sono due alternative: o entra in coma o le viene una crisi convulsiva... non è più cosciente, non mi riconosce neanche, apre a malapena gli occhi. A questo punto vederla così è solo una grande sofferenza.


ti hanno dato spiegazioni?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ti hanno dato spiegazioni?


Praticamente ha cominciato ad avere problemi respiratori... non riusciva a respirare bene. Inizialmente mi avevano parlato di possibile bronchite asmatica, poi hanno riscontrato una trombosi venosa profonda agli arti inferiori con rischio di embolia polmonare. Il problema è che per sapere meglio la situazione avrebbero dovuto fare una tac con mezzo di contrasto, sia encefalo, sia ai polmoni, ma non hanno potuto farla perchè mia madre non ha accessi ai vasi sanguigni per via dei farmaci che ha assunto in questi ultimi mesi... in sostanza per scongiurare il rischio di embolia le hanno reso più fluido il sangue con somministrazioen di eparina, ma questo ha portato a un peggioramento delle condizioni neurologiche (confusione, difficoltà a parlare, a muovere gli arti) perchè probabilmente l'eparina ha aumentato il sanguinamento della lesione alla testa. Quindi c'erano due rischi: embolia polmonare e emorragia alla testa. Hanno preferito togliere subito l'eparina, perchè dicono che il rischio di emorragia è molto più alto di quello di un'embolia. Ora però mia madre è sul letto come un vegetale, immobile, l'unica cosa che riesce a fare è aprire gli occhi, ma fissa il vuoto... ragazzi spero finisca presto, perchè è un'agonia così.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Alle 4.15 di stanotte mi hai lasciato, dopo una notte di agonia. Rimarrai sempre impressa nel mio cuore, ti vorrò bene per sempre.


----------



## Vinz (10 Dicembre 2012)

Mi dispiace, Alepato. Ho perso qualche mese fa mia nonna, nelle stesse condizioni. Irriconoscibile, occhi spalancati, era davvero un strazio la situazione. So che è brutto da dire, ma è meglio che sia finita subito. Poi, con una madre è sicuramente anche peggio. Mi spiace


----------



## francylomba (10 Dicembre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Alle 4.15 di stanotte mi hai lasciato, dopo una notte di agonia. Rimarrai sempre impressa nel mio cuore, ti vorrò bene per sempre.



mi spiace  sii forte

- - - Aggiornato - - -



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Alle 4.15 di stanotte mi hai lasciato, dopo una notte di agonia. Rimarrai sempre impressa nel mio cuore, ti vorrò bene per sempre.



mi spiace  sii forte


----------



## James Watson (10 Dicembre 2012)

[MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION]: un abbraccio fortissimo a distanza e una preghiera per la tua mamma. Cerca di essere forte il più possibile.


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Dicembre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Alle 4.15 di stanotte mi hai lasciato, dopo una notte di agonia. Rimarrai sempre impressa nel mio cuore, ti vorrò bene per sempre.



Mi dispiace davvero molto. Ti sono vicino.


----------



## Kurt91 (10 Dicembre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Alle 4.15 di stanotte mi hai lasciato, dopo una notte di agonia. Rimarrai sempre impressa nel mio cuore, ti vorrò bene per sempre.



Mi dispiace moltissimo


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Dicembre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento sulle condizioni di mia madre: ormai siamo ai titoli di coda ragazzi. Dopo un intervento ben riuscito a giugno con la rimozione totale del tumore, radioterapia e chemioterapia andate apparentemente bene le condizioni sono crollate nel giro di poco tempo. Dall'ospedale è stata trasferita in hospice dove vengono portati i malati terminali. Io sto impazzendo tra lavoro e hospice... a questo punto ci sono due alternative: o entra in coma o le viene una crisi convulsiva... non è più cosciente, non mi riconosce neanche, apre a malapena gli occhi. A questo punto vederla così è solo una grande sofferenza.


E' successa più o meno la stessa cosa a mia madre 3 anni fa. Intervento andato bene, netti miglioramenti e poi brutto peggioramento (probabilmente dovuto alla troppa chemio). So cosa si prova a vedere la propria madre su un letto con il pensiero che potrebbe essere l'ultima volta ed ho molti rimpianti. Le parole non servono in questi casi, l'unica cosa che mi sento di dirti è che devi essere forte anche se non è facile.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Mi associo agli altri.
Senza parole. Anche perché dire che mi dispiace non sarebbe abbastanza.


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Alle 4.15 di stanotte mi hai lasciato, dopo una notte di agonia. Rimarrai sempre impressa nel mio cuore, ti vorrò bene per sempre.



Non c'è nulla da dire in questi casi. Un grandissimo abbraccio.


----------



## smallball (10 Dicembre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Alle 4.15 di stanotte mi hai lasciato, dopo una notte di agonia. Rimarrai sempre impressa nel mio cuore, ti vorrò bene per sempre.


un grandissimo abbraccio....


----------



## cris (10 Dicembre 2012)

Fatti forza [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION]


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Dicembre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Alle 4.15 di stanotte mi hai lasciato, dopo una notte di agonia. Rimarrai sempre impressa nel mio cuore, ti vorrò bene per sempre.



Mi dispiace molto,ti sono vicino.


----------



## juventino (10 Dicembre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Alle 4.15 di stanotte mi hai lasciato, dopo una notte di agonia. Rimarrai sempre impressa nel mio cuore, ti vorrò bene per sempre.



Mi dispiace molto. Un abbraccio fortissimo anche da me.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Dicembre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Alle 4.15 di stanotte mi hai lasciato, dopo una notte di agonia. Rimarrai sempre impressa nel mio cuore, ti vorrò bene per sempre.



per quel poco che può valere, condoglianze. 
fatti forza.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Dicembre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Alle 4.15 di stanotte mi hai lasciato, dopo una notte di agonia. Rimarrai sempre impressa nel mio cuore, ti vorrò bene per sempre.



In questo casi non ci sono parole che possono farti soffrire meno,semplicemente ti siamo tutti vicini,tutti noi amici virtuali del forum.Un sentito abbraccio Alepato,tua madre sara' sempre nel tuo cuore!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Dicembre 2012)

Vi ringrazio tutti ragazzi e vi abbraccio. 

Oggi ho salutato mia madre, per l'ultima volta... la cosa più dura è stata al cimitero, quando hanno messo la bara nel loculo... lì ho sentito una fitta al cuore, un dolore immenso. Però da lassù io so che lei c'è a vegliare su di me e questo mi dà tanta tanta forza.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Dicembre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Vi ringrazio tutti ragazzi e vi abbraccio.
> 
> Oggi ho salutato mia madre, per l'ultima volta... la cosa più dura è stata al cimitero, quando hanno messo la bara nel loculo... lì ho sentito una fitta al cuore, un dolore immenso. *Però da lassù io so che lei c'è a vegliare su di me e questo mi dà tanta tanta forza.*


Questa è la cosa più importante. So cosa significa, anche se indirettamente, perdere una madre a causa di questo brutto, bruttissimo male. Ma sappi che tua mamma da lassù veglierà su di te e sulla tua famiglia e che la cosa più importante è che non la dimenticherai MAI.


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Aprile 2013)

MA %!!%!!!

Qualcuno mi spiega cosa vuol dire mettere come materie d'esame per abilitazione alla professione di commercialista "Statistica, Microeconomia, Macroeconomia, Politica"!?!?


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> MA %!!%!!!
> 
> Qualcuno mi spiega cosa vuol dire mettere come materie d'esame per abilitazione alla professione di commercialista "Statistica, Microeconomia, Macroeconomia, Politica"!?!?



Politica economica???


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Politica economica???



Già economia politica sarebbe totalmente senza senso (ovviamente alla prima tornata di esami, quest'anno, è stato nominato un professore di micro e di macro. Ovviamente)

Ma...NO! Proprio POLITICA.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Già economia politica sarebbe totalmente senza senso (ovviamente alla prima tornata di esami, quest'anno, è stato nominato un professore di micro e di macro. Ovviamente)
> 
> Ma...NO! Proprio POLITICA.



Gli esami di Micro,Macro,politica e c'aggiungo economia pubblica(scienze delle finanze) sono forse gli esami più belli che ho fattvviamente non è che siano pertinenti in pieno con l'esame di stato.


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Gli esami di Micro,Macro,politica e c'aggiungo economia pubblica(scienze delle finanze) sono forse gli esami più belli che ho fattvviamente non è che siano pertinenti in pieno con l'esame di stato.



Ma pure a me son piaciuti, ma li ho fatti 6 anni fa, e mai più visti, DIAVOLO!

Devo già portare Commerciale/Tributario/Privato/Fallimentare/Del Lavoro/Procedura Civile.
Devo già portare Ragioneria/Finanza/Revisione/Analisi di bilanci internazionali.

E che mi devo anche sgrullare la fuffa?!?!


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma pure a me son piaciuti, ma li ho fatti 6 anni fa, e mai più visti, DIAVOLO!
> 
> Devo già portare Commerciale/Tributario/Privato/Fallimentare/Del Lavoro/Procedura Civile.
> Devo già portare Ragioneria/Finanza/Revisione/Analisi di bilanci internazionali.
> ...



Privato???Commerciale??C'ho sputato sangue,maledetti.Comunque Macro e Politica a grandi linee,con le ovvie differenze,come sai meglio di me,ripercuotono tematiche simili(ho fatto l'esame di politica su un libro di Macro più altro materiale).Statistica rompe le maracas più di tutti.Beh ovviamente a me gli argomenti sono più freschi,quindi è diverso.Che specialistica hai fatto???


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Privato???Commerciale??C'ho sputato sangue,maledetti.Comunque Macro e Politica a grandi linee,con le ovvie differenze,come sai meglio di me,ripercuotono tematiche simili(ho fatto l'esame di politica su un libro di Macro più altro materiale).Statistica rompe le maracas più di tutti.Beh ovviamente a me gli argomenti sono più freschi,quindi è diverso.Che specialistica hai fatto???



Economia e Legislazione per l'impresa.


----------



## juventino (12 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> MA %!!%!!!
> 
> Qualcuno mi spiega cosa vuol dire mettere come materie d'esame per abilitazione alla professione di commercialista "*Statistica*, *Microeconomia*, *Macroeconomia*, Politica"!?!?



Purtroppo anche a me prima o poi toccherà portare questi esami  La peggiore comunque è nettamente statistica imho.


----------



## Hammer (12 Aprile 2013)

Finalmente, si chiude la lunghissima sessione d'esami prolungatasi da gennaio a oggi. Non se ne poteva più


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Economia e Legislazione per l'impresa.



A me mancano 3 esami e dovrei chiedere la tesi tra Giugno e Luglio.Come specialistica vorrei fare qualcosa,nel caso esista,che riguardi la storia dell'Economia,delle impresa,non so se ho reso l'idea.Sto già vedendo in giro.E' qualcosa che m'attira.


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Purtroppo anche a me prima o poi toccherà portare questi esami  La peggiore comunque è nettamente statistica imho.



Ma guarda, la demonizzano in tanti, poi alla fine non l'ho trovata così ostica.

Andando a memoria mi pare di aver preso 27 in micro, 27 in statistica e 28 in macro. Ma il problema è che è ridicolo:

a) Valutare se uno può fare il commercialista con 3 prove, 2 di stampo scolastico, e una di stampo pratico, che però durante il praticantato difficilmente vedi. Più l'orale.
b) Credere veramente che un commercialista qualsiasi possa passare questo esame. Si tratta di portare qualcosa come 9/10 esami universitari insieme (Andando a memoria, sarebbe come portare Economia Aziendale+ Diritto Privato+ Diritto commerciale+ Diritto tributario+ Diritto Fallimentare+ Finanza aziendale + Finanza straordinaria + Bilancio + Principi contabili nazionali + Principi contabili internazionali + Revisione aziendale. Spero di non essermi scordato niente). E, bene inteso, a livello di diritto tributario, vuol dire essere AGGIORNATI AL GIORNO DELL'ESAME (metà di quello che studiai nel 2008 oggi è abrogato/sostituito/cambiato/integrato).
c) Oltre alle materie scritte sopra, che oggettivamente hanno una validità nella professione, te ne esci con BOIATE quali Micro, Macro, Statistica, Diritto del lavoro e compagnia cantante!? 

Se vado all'esame e mi fanno una domanda di micro, mi alzo, vado da quello che me l'ha fatta, gli stringo la mano, gli dico "voglio fare il commercialista, non il professore di microeconomia" e me ne vado.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A me mancano 3 esami e dovrei chiedere la tesi tra Giugno e Luglio.Come specialistica vorrei fare qualcosa,nel caso esista,che riguardi la storia dell'Economia,delle impresa,non so se ho reso l'idea.Sto già vedendo in giro.E' qualcosa che m'attira.



Ma dove studi? Da me non c'era nessuna specialistica in quell'ambito, sorry...


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma dove studi? Da me non c'era nessuna specialistica in quell'ambito, sorry...



Fisciano(Salerno) e lì,in quel campo,non c'è nulla.


----------



## juventino (13 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Se vado all'esame e mi fanno una domanda di micro, mi alzo, vado da quello che me l'ha fatta, gli stringo la mano, gli dico "voglio fare il commercialista, non il professore di microeconomia" e me ne vado.



Questa è gente con manie di protagonismo, che si sente potente e superiore a te solo perchè deve esaminarti e di conseguenza si sente in diritto di trattarti come vuole. Purtroppo il nostro paese ne è pieno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Maggio 2013)

Uno sfogo di gioia più che altro...

Sto per diventare zio!


----------



## iceman. (2 Maggio 2013)

Uhh miraccomando vieni a trovarci qualche volta...


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Uhh miraccomando vieni a trovarci qualche volta...


----------



## Devil May Cry (2 Maggio 2013)

Bello questo topic!Posso sfogarmi senza creare troppo bordelli.
Mi avevi detto che mi scrivevi Sabato!!Ma non ti sei fatta sentire!!Gran bella persona di M.
Perché mi sembra di aver sempre a che fare con un ammasso di bambini??Anche se in realtà queste persone non sono bambini?

Non lo so..Hai la trombamica per mesi e questa decide cosi dal nulla di sfancularti...Ok accetto che tu ti sia stufata,ma almeno dimmelo!!Abbi la decenza di dirmelo!!Invece no!!!Ti dice che ti scriverà Sabato ma non si fa sentire..Domenica scopri che ti ha pure cancellato dagli amici di facebook!!!Dirle le cose no??Chiedo solo un pò di decenza,di correttezza nel dire le cose in faccia.Avrei accettato la cosa senza alcun problema, visto che mi sono innamorato di un altra ragazza..

Già, ecco il vero problema.Ho provato in tutti i modi di stare lontano dall'amore,ma non ci sono riuscito..Mi chiedo per quale motivo cuore e cervello non siano MAI sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda..Il mio cuore alla fine fa quello che vuole e poi io ne pago le conseguenze.Ho paura,troppa paura dell'amore!!Si si ditemi pure che sono uno senza palle,non fa niente..L'ultima volta la mia ex mi ha fatto stare veramente di M. si è preso il mio cuore,poi ci ha giocato e alla fine me lo ha spezzato...Ci ho messo tanto,TROPPO tempo per tirarmi su e il mio fegato e i miei polmoni hanno perso troppi anni di vita per colpa di questa "riabilitazione".
Ora ci sei tu!!Sei entrata nella mia compagnia come un fulmine a ciel sereno..Il tuo carattere particolare mi ha fregato fin da subito..Un anno intero che sono single,mai nessuna ragazza in questo periodo mi ha fatto innamorare..Ma tu si,con i tuoi modi di fare,con il tuo sorriso....Ogni volta che ti siedi su di me,che mi scrivi "ciao tesoro che facciamo stasera?",che mi baci,che mi accarezzi il volto,che mi salti addosso (facendo la scema) per farti portare in braccio ,mi fai battere il cuore a mille!!!L'hai capito che mi piaci e io ho capito che ti piaccio...Ma io voglio resistere,perchè sono stufo di starci male!!Sono troppo giovane per cadere nel baratro un altra volta..Perché all'inizio è sempre tutto rosa e fiori,ma un giorno forse le cose peggioreranno e tu, mangerai il mio cuore,poi sputerai i pezzettini per terra e io li dovrò raccogliere per assemblarli ancora una volta..
Esci dalla mia testa per favore!!Cosi potrò ritornare ad essere il solito ragazzo di sempre...Eh si potrò anche ritornare a dormire con serenità!


----------



## Livestrong (2 Maggio 2013)

Scopatela e mandala a quel paese. Non fidanzatevi nè tantomeno sposatevi mai, il vostro portafoglio ed il vostro fegato vi ringrazieranno infinitamente. Credetemi, io da bravo ********* ci sono cascato


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Maggio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Scopatela e mandala a quel paese. Non fidanzatevi nè tantomeno sposatevi mai, il vostro portafoglio ed il vostro fegato vi ringrazieranno infinitamente. Credetemi, io da bravo ********* ci sono cascato



Vabbè,però dopo una certa età,è bello farsi una famiglia.Cioè morire da solo,solo come una cane e non aver lasciato nulla a questo mondo,è una bella menta.


----------



## Devil May Cry (2 Maggio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Scopatela e mandala a quel paese. Non fidanzatevi nè tantomeno sposatevi mai, il vostro portafoglio ed il vostro fegato vi ringrazieranno infinitamente. Credetemi, io da bravo ********* ci sono cascato



Eh sembra facile!!Io vorrei sapere come si fa a mandare a quel paese la ragazza del quale si è innamorati...Soprattutto se questa è una persona bravissima che non si merita di essere "usata e gettata"


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Maggio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Scopatela e mandala a quel paese. Non fidanzatevi nè tantomeno sposatevi mai, il vostro portafoglio ed il vostro fegato vi ringrazieranno infinitamente. Credetemi, io da bravo ********* ci sono cascato


Parole sante, da scolpire nel marmo.

Lasciamo stare l'ultima mia esperienza, dopo 5 anni insieme mi ha mollato nel periodo in cui mia madre stava male perché si sentiva trascurata 

Niente fidanzamenti, solo sane trombate ragazzi. Date retta a un vecchio di 31 anni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Maggio 2013)

Cavolo ragazzi... che emozione... ho ritrovato mio padre dopo 20 anni... ho conosciuto la mia sorellina.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Cavolo ragazzi... che emozione... ho ritrovato mio padre dopo 20 anni... ho conosciuto la mia sorellina.



Contento per te, deve essere stata una gran bella emozione.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Maggio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Contento per te, deve essere stata una gran bella emozione.


Tremavo 

Bellissima la mia sorellina tra l'altro


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Giugno 2013)

Venduto 3/4 dei miei risparmi per comprare la macchina e la borsa una settimana dopo crolla


----------



## Canonista (20 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Venduto 3/4 dei miei risparmi per comprare la macchina e la borsa una settimana dopo crolla


Che infinocchiata...


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Luglio 2013)

Su 42 iscritti all'esame di stato

hanno passato le prime 2 prove (quindi con ancora la terza da fare più l'orale) in 18


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Luglio 2013)

Se non me la dà neanche questa *S - F - O - L - L - O*


Serie negativa clamorosa, devo troppo interromperla.


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Agosto 2013)

Auto nuova. Un mese di vita. Grandinata.


----------



## Gas (2 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo giorno di lavoro poi parto per le mie prime vacanze con la barca comprata due anni fa e mai potuta usare per via di un'interminabile serie di problemi e sfighe !


----------



## Canonista (5 Agosto 2013)

Non ce la posso fare a star dietro ai microstock, tra caricamenti sincronizzati via ftp e keywords impazziscoooooo!!!!




Crisi nervosa in agguato.


----------



## Livestrong (6 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Auto nuova. Un mese di vita. Grandinata.



Che macchina hai preso?


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Che macchina hai preso?



Giulietta.


----------



## juventino (13 Agosto 2013)

Sono stufo di essere circondato da ignoranza e provincialismo da due soldi. Non ce la faccio più a vivere in questo schifo di città, cosi misera, limitata e noiosa.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Agosto 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sono stufo di essere circondato da ignoranza e provincialismo da due soldi. Non ce la faccio più a vivere in questo schifo di città, cosi misera, limitata e noiosa.



Ci credo. Pensa però che da altre parti si sta anche molto peggio.


----------



## vota DC (13 Agosto 2013)

Sto girando le aziende agricole, i macchinari hanno falcidiato i lavoratori, ma quello che mi manda in bestia è che quelli che assumono mi hanno detto espressamente che vogliono solo studenti e pensionati perché lo stato italiano consente per loro di fare un voucher speciale esentasse.



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Cavolo ragazzi... che emozione... ho ritrovato mio padre dopo 20 anni... ho conosciuto la mia sorellina.



Pure Luke Skywalker è milanista!


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Agosto 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Sto girando le aziende agricole, i macchinari hanno falcidiato i lavoratori, ma quello che mi manda in bestia è che quelli che assumono mi hanno detto espressamente che vogliono solo studenti e pensionati perché lo stato italiano consente per loro di fare un voucher speciale esentasse.
> 
> 
> 
> *Pure Luke Skywalker è milanista*!



Ahahahahah Sono morto!


----------



## vota DC (19 Agosto 2013)

Un'amica della morosa del mio migliore amico stava morendo e il moroso l'ha mollata senza neanche andare a trovarla in ospedale, appena è guarita l'hanno convinta rimettersi con quel topo di fogna.
Un'altra amica della morosa del mio migliore amico sembra sia stata aggredita dal proprio moroso che le ha rotto un remo in testa, ma dato che lei è ceca del 1987 e lui è del 1993 è tutto normale perché "lui è giovane" e lei non sa le usanze di qua.
Un'altra amica sempre di questa si è fidanzata e il giorno stesso del fidanzamento e pure quello successivo è andata in gita con me e altri a una trentina di chilometri da casa ma il suo moroso ha preferito andare a una ventina di chilometri in direzione opposta con un'altra in compagnia. Secondo me viene usata come alibi dal tipo, almeno non ha tagliato i ponti con tutti per restare rinchiusa in casa in attesa che questo se la fili minimamente, però anche se è libera di girare rimane uno spreco che sia intoccabile.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Agosto 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Un'amica della morosa del mio migliore amico stava morendo e il moroso l'ha mollata senza neanche andare a trovarla in ospedale, appena è guarita l'hanno convinta rimettersi con quel topo di fogna.
> Un'altra amica della morosa del mio migliore amico sembra sia stata aggredita dal proprio moroso che le ha rotto un remo in testa, ma dato che lei è ceca del 1987 e lui è del 1993 è tutto normale perché "lui è giovane" e lei non sa le usanze di qua.
> Un'altra amica sempre di questa si è fidanzata e il giorno stesso del fidanzamento e pure quello successivo è andata in gita con me e altri a una trentina di chilometri da casa ma il suo moroso ha preferito andare a una ventina di chilometri in direzione opposta con un'altra in compagnia. Secondo me viene usata come alibi dal tipo, almeno non ha tagliato i ponti con tutti per restare rinchiusa in casa in attesa che questo se la fili minimamente, però anche se è libera di girare rimane uno spreco che sia intoccabile.


Ma che è Beautiful?


----------



## Canonista (19 Agosto 2013)

Io mi sono perso a metà della prima riga


----------



## vota DC (19 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma che è Beautiful?



Il primo e il terzo sembra sì, del resto Beautiful cerca di ispirarsi alla realtà, il secondo è roba aliena che neanche appare là: un personaggio che tira remate così tanto per fare è così assurdo che può esistere solo nella realtà. Questi tizi tra l'altro hanno la privacy forse per evitare rappresaglie e non so chi siano né li ho mai visti (a dire il vero neanche la tipa del secondo caso, ma trattandosi di una ceca alta più di 1.80 sono comunque interessato ad indagare).


----------



## robs91 (24 Agosto 2013)

E purtroppo pare che la mia cagnolona di 12 anni se ne stia andando,sono distrutto(chi ha o ha avuto un cane capirà).Lo so,prima o poi deve accadere, ma la verità è che non si è mai preparati a tutto ciò.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Agosto 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> E purtroppo pare che la mia cagnolona di 12 anni se ne stia andando,sono distrutto(chi ha o ha avuto un cane capirà)...Lo so,prima o poi deve accadere, ma la verità è che non si è mai preparati a tutto ciò.



il mese scorso abbiamo dovuto portare il mio micione a fare l'iniezione letale. 

può sembrare stupido piangere o stare male perché sono animali, non persone, ma l'affetto incondizionato che ti danno non lo trovi in alcuni esseri umani.


----------



## robs91 (24 Agosto 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> il mese scorso abbiamo dovuto portare il mio micione a fare l'iniezione letale.
> 
> può sembrare stupido piangere o stare male perché sono animali, non persone, ma l'affetto incondizionato che ti danno non lo trovi in alcuni esseri umani.



Mi dispiace molto,ti capisco.....


----------



## juventino (25 Agosto 2013)

Io resto sempre più basito dalla stupidità (perchè di questa si tratta, l'ignoranza si può sempre superare se uno vuole) di certe persone che conosco. Al solo pensiero che un giorno avranno figli


----------



## Livestrong (25 Agosto 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> E purtroppo pare che la mia cagnolona di 12 anni se ne stia andando,sono distrutto(chi ha o ha avuto un cane capirà).Lo so,prima o poi deve accadere, ma la verità è che non si è mai preparati a tutto ciò.



Mi spiace tantissimo


----------



## James Watson (25 Agosto 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> E purtroppo pare che la mia cagnolona di 12 anni se ne stia andando,sono distrutto(chi ha o ha avuto un cane capirà).Lo so,prima o poi deve accadere, ma la verità è che non si è mai preparati a tutto ciò.



Anche la mia, ha 13 anni e non ci vede più tanto bene, comincia ad andare a sbattere contro i muri quando cammina, sto cominciando a prepararmi al peggio..


----------



## juventino (25 Agosto 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> E purtroppo pare che la mia cagnolona di 12 anni se ne stia andando,sono distrutto(chi ha o ha avuto un cane capirà).Lo so,prima o poi deve accadere, ma la verità è che non si è mai preparati a tutto ciò.



Ci è passata anche mia madre, quindi so come ci si sente. Mi dispiace moltissimo.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Agosto 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> E purtroppo pare che la mia cagnolona di 12 anni se ne stia andando,sono distrutto(chi ha o ha avuto un cane capirà).Lo so,prima o poi deve accadere, ma la verità è che non si è mai preparati a tutto ciò.



Bruttissimo. Ti sono vicino.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Agosto 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> E purtroppo pare che la mia cagnolona di 12 anni se ne stia andando,sono distrutto(chi ha o ha avuto un cane capirà).Lo so,prima o poi deve accadere, ma la verità è che non si è mai preparati a tutto ciò.



Ti capisco, pensa ho avuto per 6 anni un porcellino d'India e quando è morto sono stato male per un bel po'. Quindi è normale.


----------



## robs91 (25 Agosto 2013)

Grazie mille a tutti


----------



## Canonista (25 Agosto 2013)

Cavoli come ti capisco.

Io ho avuto una gatta che è morta a 21 anni 2 anni fa (quindi due anni più grande di me e gli ultimi 4 mesi li ha passati su una sedia) con la quale sono praticamente cresciuto, tanto da piangere alla sua morte e non al funerale di mio nonno, lo stesso anno.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (25 Agosto 2013)

Il brutto di prendere un animale è che soffri da matti quando se ne va. Diventa a tutti gli effetti uno di famiglia.

Il mio cagnolino ha ormai quasi 13 anni e so che quando se ne andrà ci starò malissimo perchè con lui ci sono cresciuto. L'amore che ti danno però è veramente unico.


----------



## smallball (26 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Il brutto di prendere un animale è che soffri da matti quando se ne va. Diventa a tutti gli effetti uno di famiglia.
> 
> Il mio cagnolino ha ormai quasi 13 anni e so che quando se ne andrà ci starò malissimo perchè con lui ci sono cresciuto. L'amore che ti danno però è veramente unico.



l'ultima frase che hai scritto e' da sottoscrivere in pieno,un amore totale


----------



## juventino (6 Settembre 2013)

Detesto la gelosia, veramente trovo sia uno delle più insopportabili seghette mentali che le persone siano in grado di farsi, capace di rovinare rapporti di ogni tipo (amicizie e amorosi). Forse sarò io che sono troppo tollerante e paziente, ma davvero non riesco a capire come si possa essere gelosi.


----------



## tequilad (6 Settembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Detesto la gelosia, veramente trovo sia uno delle più insopportabili seghette mentali che le persone siano in grado di farsi, capace di rovinare rapporti di ogni tipo (amicizie e amorosi). Forse sarò io che sono troppo tollerante e paziente, ma davvero non riesco a capire come si possa essere gelosi.



Bisogna essere innamorati.


----------



## Canonista (6 Settembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Detesto la gelosia, veramente trovo sia uno delle più insopportabili seghette mentali che le persone siano in grado di farsi, capace di rovinare rapporti di ogni tipo (amicizie e amorosi). Forse sarò io che sono troppo tollerante e paziente, ma davvero non riesco a capire come si possa essere gelosi.



E pensa che i gelosi (me compreso) sono i primi ad odiare la gelosia, molto più degli altri, perché è una brutta bestia che può far stare davvero male...


----------



## runner (6 Settembre 2013)

secondo me paggio della gelosia c' è un altra cosa che spesso fa saltare tutto....l' invidia!!

essere gelosi se vuole dire far capire che ci tieni a una persona di per se non è una cosa negativa, al massimo è negativo ossessionarsi e ossessionare gli altri, ma i "troppi" non vanno mai bene in generale.....


----------



## juventino (6 Settembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> secondo me paggio della gelosia c' è un altra cosa che spesso fa saltare tutto....l' invidia!!
> 
> essere gelosi se vuole dire far capire che ci tieni a una persona di per se non è una cosa negativa, al massimo è negativo ossessionarsi e ossessionare gli altri, ma i "troppi" non vanno mai bene in generale.....



La gelosia sfocia sempre nell'ossessione imho. Basterebbe solo comportarsi in modo corretto per star tranquilli nelle proprie relazioni (non solo amorose attenzione, io parlo anche di amicizie).


----------



## runner (6 Settembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> La gelosia sfocia sempre nell'ossessione imho. Basterebbe solo comportarsi in modo corretto per star tranquilli nelle proprie relazioni (non solo amorose attenzione, io parlo anche di amicizie).



si certo hai ragione ma la gelosia è anche bella se è un semplice sottolineare l' attaccamento a una persona....
io ad esempio non sono per nulla geloso e lascio totale libertà a morosa e amici però non mi faccio di certo prendere in giro (diciamo che so capire subito quando qualcosa non va)

reputo l' invidia (degli amici o della fidanzata) però ancora peggiore o forse sono due facce della stessa medaglia?
ormai ho un po' d' esperienza nei rapporti sociali e amorosi e penso che giochi moltissimo anche come uno è cresciuto, che esempi ha avuto e se si sente "in primis" a posto lui con se stesso


----------



## juventino (6 Settembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> si certo hai ragione ma la gelosia è anche bella se è un semplice sottolineare l' attaccamento a una persona....
> io ad esempio non sono per nulla geloso e lascio totale libertà a morosa e amici però non mi faccio di certo prendere in giro (diciamo che so capire subito quando qualcosa non va)
> 
> reputo l' invidia (degli amici o della fidanzata) però ancora peggiore o forse sono due facce della stessa medaglia?
> ormai ho un po' d' esperienza nei rapporti sociali e amorosi e penso che giochi moltissimo anche come uno è cresciuto, che esempi ha avuto e se si sente "in primis" a posto lui con se stesso



Concordo. Essere tolleranti va bene, ma sciocchi no (anche se ritengo che quando si vengano a creare certe situazioni ci sia sempre qualcosa che non va).
Per quanto riguarda l'invidia è sicuramente peggio della gelosia ed aggiungerei più dannosa.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Settembre 2013)

Beh quando tra amici, uno dei due prova gelosia, c'è evidentemente qualcosa che non va.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Settembre 2013)

Ho davvero un pesante senso di angoscia sulle spalle, circa il futuro.
Probabilmente non dovrei, probabilmente è una cosa che comunque investe tutti i giovani italiani d'oggi.
Però in alcuni momenti è davvero molto pesante, specie considerando quanto ho investito su di esso, magari bruciandomi molti anni "buoni" di vita.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Settembre 2013)

Ma perché mi parlate mentre cerco di seguire il professore? Perché?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Pensavo di aver dimenticato, di aver rimosso dalla mia testa almeno in parte. Invece no. Te ne sei andata a dicembre dell'anno scorso, quando avevo ancora bisogno di te e ora tornano i fantasmi. Ho trovato delle ricette che avevi scritto quando già stavi male, piene zeppe di errori ortografici perché il glioblastoma, mamma, già ti stava uccidendo. 
Eppure scrivendo quelle ricette di dolci che volevi prepararmi significava che pensavi sempre e soltanto a me. Questo fa male, perché ora mi sento solo, non troverò mai nessuno che mi possa voler bene come me ne hai voluto tu, mamma.
Mi manchi tantissimo.


----------



## francylomba (7 Ottobre 2013)

ho bisogno di un buon psicologo.. sto avendo una crisi di nervi


----------



## Hammer (18 Ottobre 2013)

Sto sfollando. Dannata università


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Novembre 2013)

Seconda prova 28 novembre, terza prova gennaio 2014 

Eventuale orale, così ad occhio, primi di febbraio. Un esame, 3 mesi.


----------



## vota DC (8 Novembre 2013)

Vi siete letti la nuova iniziativa della OMS con i nuovi insegnamenti obbligatori?


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (8 Novembre 2013)

Non si deve dimenticare. Mai. Il punto di partenza e' accettare il lutto e anche la sofferenza. Ti sentirai molto meglio quando non nasconderai a te stesso la rabbia ed il dolore che provi, ma accettando la realta'.


----------



## Miro (24 Novembre 2013)

Sto sfollando.
La ragazza con cui mi sto frequentando se l'è presa perchè ieri non l'ho contattata e adesso si è convinta che non ci tenga davvero a lei.
Che faccio? ieri ho provato a ricucire ma non risponde ai messaggi.


----------



## Livestrong (24 Novembre 2013)

Lasciala perdere. Tornerà da te strisciando


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Novembre 2013)

fai come ha detto live


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Novembre 2013)

tipo 1 mese fa quella che me piaceva (un tempo una delle mie amiche migliori) sè comportata nel peggior modo possibile dopo che ci siamo parlati per dirgli appunto che me piaceva...ci sono rimasto male, ma l'ho accettato e me la sono tolta dalla testa fino a qualche giorno fa...ora mi torna in mente, ma so che non posso più riprovarci...me butto subito su un altra o aspetto che me passa la rabbia?


----------



## Mou (27 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> tipo 1 mese fa ho avuto quella che me piaceva (un tempo una delle mie amiche migliori) sè comportata nel peggior modo possibile dopo che ci siamo parlati per dirgli appunto che me piaceva...ci sono rimasto male, ma l'ho accettato e me la sono tolta dalla testa fino a qualche giorno fa...ora mi torna in mente, ma so che non posso più riprovarci...me butto subito su un altra o aspetto che me passa la rabbia?



Subito su un'altra, la friendzone uccide.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Subito su un'altra, la friendzone uccide.



sta schifosa...m'era passata la rabbia, ora mè ritornata
cmq si ognuno pe la strada sua ba


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> tipo 1 mese fa ho avuto quella che me piaceva (un tempo una delle mie amiche migliori) sè comportata nel peggior modo possibile dopo che ci siamo parlati per dirgli appunto che me piaceva...ci sono rimasto male, ma l'ho accettato e me la sono tolta dalla testa fino a qualche giorno fa...ora mi torna in mente, ma so che non posso più riprovarci...me butto subito su un altra o aspetto che me passa la rabbia?



Famme capì, siete stati insieme oppure t'ha dato il palo?


----------



## Miro (27 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> tipo 1 mese fa ho avuto quella che me piaceva (un tempo una delle mie amiche migliori) sè comportata nel peggior modo possibile dopo che ci siamo parlati per dirgli appunto che me piaceva...ci sono rimasto male, ma l'ho accettato e me la sono tolta dalla testa fino a qualche giorno fa...ora mi torna in mente, ma so che non posso più riprovarci...me butto subito su un altra o aspetto che me passa la rabbia?



Chiodo scaccia chiodo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Famme capì, siete stati insieme oppure t'ha dato il palo?



no, siamo stati amici pe quasi 2 anni...ma veri amici
il primo anno eravamo quasi come fratello e sorella, l'anno dopo per una litigata (poi abbiamo fatto pace) ci siamo parlati sempre di meno...poi un mese fa gli ho confessato la verità e m'ha dato la sola


----------



## Doctore (27 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> tipo 1 mese fa ho avuto quella che me piaceva (un tempo una delle mie amiche migliori) sè comportata nel peggior modo possibile dopo che ci siamo parlati per dirgli appunto che me piaceva...ci sono rimasto male, ma l'ho accettato e me la sono tolta dalla testa fino a qualche giorno fa...ora mi torna in mente, ma so che non posso più riprovarci...me butto subito su un altra o aspetto che me passa la rabbia?


la friendzone è la cosa peggiore che puo capitare...
scappa fin che sei in tempo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Novembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> la friendzone è la cosa peggiore che puo capitare...
> scappa fin che sei in tempo.



eggià, ma se capita non puoi farci niente...all'inizio magari ci sei amico, poi ti piace e che ci puoi fare? Lascio sta subito


----------



## Doctore (27 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> eggià, ma se capita non puoi farci niente...all'inizio magari ci sei amico, poi ti piace e che ci puoi fare? Lascio sta subito


No...non puoi farci niente ma devi pensare al tuo bene.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Novembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> No...non puoi farci niente ma devi pensare al tuo bene.



vero...cmq ora non siamo più amici, ha scelto così lei...e forse è meglio così


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Novembre 2013)

Se qualcuno che generalmente porta bene domani mattina mi pensa, mi fa una cortesia


----------



## Doctore (27 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Se qualcuno che generalmente porta bene domani mattina mi pensa, mi fa una cortesia


----------



## Canonista (27 Novembre 2013)

Vorrei un po' di tempo libero da dedicare a me stesso, ma il tempo che non lavoro è in pratica quello che passo a mangiare e a dormire...e non faccio neanche 8 ore di nanna! Sgrunt


----------



## Livestrong (27 Novembre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Vorrei un po' di tempo libero da dedicare a me stesso, ma il tempo che non lavoro è in pratica quello che passo a mangiare e a dormire...e non faccio neanche 8 ore di nanna! Sgrunt



Benvenuto nel mondo degli adulti


----------



## Canonista (28 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Benvenuto nel mondo degli adulti



Ormai è già da un po', anche se sono giovincello...

Non ho neanche il tempo per sedermi sulla tazza e leggere gli ingredienti dei vari saponi 

E poi sento gente che lavora da lunedì a venerdì mattina lamentarsi! Ingrati


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Dicembre 2013)

Mi è scivolata la chitarra in terra


----------



## juventino (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sono veramente al limite della sopportazione in questa città di melma. Se non avessi la morosa e degli amici veramente fidati penso che sbroccherei di brutto.


----------



## Livestrong (20 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Se qualcuno che generalmente porta bene domani mattina mi pensa, mi fa una cortesia



è andata bene poi?


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> è andata bene poi?



Risultati prima di Natale. Ovviamente non ancora arrivati. In ogni caso, e' ancora lunga...altre due prove...


----------



## esjie (21 Dicembre 2013)

Sarò scemo, viziato, pirla, ******** ma non riesco ad accettare un lavoro che mi non mi avrebbe permesso di allenare i ragazzini...mi sentirei malissimo e vuoto, che l'ho fatto a fare sto percorso fino ad ora per mollare così?


----------



## francylomba (22 Dicembre 2013)

se in futuro non gira la ruota per me chi viene a trovarmi all'ospedale psichiatrico?


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Gennaio 2014)

Non credo ce la farò. ##!!##!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sono veramente al limite della sopportazione in questa città di melma. Se non avessi la morosa e degli amici veramente fidati penso che sbroccherei di brutto.



città di melma Latina? Io ogni volta che ci vado sto benissimo


----------



## juventino (9 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> città di melma Latina? Io ogni volta che ci vado sto benissimo



Fidati, sei estremamente fortunato a non viverci! 
A chi ci viene una volta ogni tanto potrà sembrare pure una città normale di provincia, ma in realtà basta rimanerci qualche giorno per rendersi conto del degrado urbano dilagante e, soprattutto, per i minuscoli omuncoli che ci vivono. Aggiungici una classe politica locale che se ne frega in modo ancor più spudorato che da altre parti e una criminalità organizzata in forte ascesa.
Il fatto che nelle classifiche di qualità della vita Latrina sia all'83esimo posto (su 107) è solo una conferma a ciò che dico.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2014)

Vi capita mai di sentirvi profondamente soli?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vi capita mai di sentirvi profondamente soli?



è normale...uno almeno una decina di minuti al giorno deve stare solo solo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Fidati, sei estremamente fortunato a non viverci!
> A chi ci viene una volta ogni tanto potrà sembrare pure una città normale di provincia, ma in realtà basta rimanerci qualche giorno per rendersi conto del degrado urbano dilagante e, soprattutto, per i minuscoli omuncoli che ci vivono. Aggiungici una classe politica locale che se ne frega in modo ancor più spudorato che da altre parti e una criminalità organizzata in forte ascesa.
> Il fatto che nelle classifiche di qualità della vita Latrina sia all'83esimo posto (su 107) è solo una conferma a ciò che dico.



certo la gente è acida forte li...soprattutto le ragazze (che cmq sono belle belle)


----------



## Gas (9 Gennaio 2014)

La mia compagna con la quale ho una figlia di 5 anni è sempre stata pessimista, ma proprio pessimista nell'anima, io sono sempre stato un ottimista e ci siamo bilanciati fino ad ora (18 anni). Da qualceh settimana è suo pessimismo solito è sfociato in una forte depressione e aspetta il nostro secondo figlio, questa depressione l'ha presa davvero male, si sente profondamente infelice e mette in discussione tutto quello che ha e che prova, incluso ed in primis il nostro rapporto.
Ieri mi ha detto che sta pensando di abortire perché pensa di non reggere psicologicamente a questa gravidanza. Abbiamo parlato tanto e mi pare che abbia almeno in parte riacquisito serenità.
Stamattina siamo andati alla visit ginecologica e la dottoressa ci ha fatto vedere il bambino, sentire il cuore, io ho pianto e non mi conoscete ma io non piango mai. Ho pianto.


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Gennaio 2014)

Gas ha scritto:


> La mia compagna con la quale ho una figlia di 5 anni è sempre stata pessimista, ma proprio pessimista nell'anima, io sono sempre stato un ottimista e ci siamo bilanciati fino ad ora (18 anni). Da qualceh settimana è suo pessimismo solito è sfociato in una forte depressione e aspetta il nostro secondo figlio, questa depressione l'ha presa davvero male, si sente profondamente infelice e mette in discussione tutto quello che ha e che prova, incluso ed in primis il nostro rapporto.
> Ieri mi ha detto che sta pensando di abortire perché pensa di non reggere psicologicamente a questa gravidanza. Abbiamo parlato tanto e mi pare che abbia almeno in parte riacquisito serenità.
> Stamattina siamo andati alla visit ginecologica e la dottoressa ci ha fatto vedere il bambino, sentire il cuore, io ho pianto e non mi conoscete ma io non piango mai. Ho pianto.



Deve essere un momento davvero molto delicato. Per quel che vale, spero davvero si possa risolvere tutto per il meglio.


----------



## juventino (9 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> certo la gente è acida forte li...soprattutto le ragazze (che cmq sono belle belle)



Più che acidi, i latinensi sono estremamente provincialotti. Per loro le cose che contano di più nella vita sono andare in giro col macchinone (a Latina c'è una delle più alte concentrazioni di SUV in Italia, e penso che tu lo abbia subito notato durante i tuoi giri), parcheggiarlo RIGOROSAMENTE in seconda fila e andare a prendere il caffe in uno dei millemila bar che si trovano in centro. Poi la sera via nelle discoteche o ad ubbriacarsi ai pub.
Sulle ragazze confermo in pieno quel che dici.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vi capita mai di sentirvi profondamente soli?



Credo capiti a tutti.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Gennaio 2014)

Anche io sono in un periodo difficile
Dopo anni che lavoravo in un bar (principalmente d'estate a Viareggio) ho perso il posto di lavoro per una stupidaggine che ho fatto e di cui mi son subito pentito (una rissa nel suddetto locale, ma non tollero le mancanze di rispetto).
Dopo un anno di ricerca di lavoro invano, sono passato a lavorare come commesso in un supermercato, ma la paga non basta per arrivare a fine mese e i miei mi vogliono cacciare di casa in quanto ci son problemi di soldi visto che un mio zio si è rubato un sacco di soldi.
Nel tutto metteteci che la mia ragazza mi ha mollato dopo un incidente stradale (secondo lei è stata colpa mia) e il mio cane è deceduto prematuramente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Credo capiti a tutti.


Credo di sì...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Gennaio 2014)

Gas ha scritto:


> La mia compagna con la quale ho una figlia di 5 anni è sempre stata pessimista, ma proprio pessimista nell'anima, io sono sempre stato un ottimista e ci siamo bilanciati fino ad ora (18 anni). Da qualceh settimana è suo pessimismo solito è sfociato in una forte depressione e aspetta il nostro secondo figlio, questa depressione l'ha presa davvero male, si sente profondamente infelice e mette in discussione tutto quello che ha e che prova, incluso ed in primis il nostro rapporto.
> Ieri mi ha detto che sta pensando di abortire perché pensa di non reggere psicologicamente a questa gravidanza. Abbiamo parlato tanto e mi pare che abbia almeno in parte riacquisito serenità.
> Stamattina siamo andati alla visit ginecologica e la dottoressa ci ha fatto vedere il bambino, sentire il cuore, io ho pianto e non mi conoscete ma io non piango mai. Ho pianto.



è un momento difficile...cmq per il pianto non c'è niente di male, le persone forti piangono e così ti sfoghi pure


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Gennaio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Anche io sono in un periodo difficile
> Dopo anni che lavoravo in un bar (principalmente d'estate a Viareggio) ho perso il posto di lavoro per una stupidaggine che ho fatto e di cui mi son subito pentito (una rissa nel suddetto locale, ma non tollero le mancanze di rispetto).
> Dopo un anno di ricerca di lavoro invano, sono passato a lavorare come commesso in un supermercato, ma la paga non basta per arrivare a fine mese e i miei mi vogliono cacciare di casa in quanto ci son problemi di soldi visto che un mio zio si è rubato un sacco di soldi.
> Nel tutto metteteci che la mia ragazza mi ha mollato dopo un incidente stradale (secondo lei è stata colpa mia) e il mio cane è deceduto prematuramente.



dispiace...il mio consiglio è di essere forte così superi tutto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Più che acidi, i latinensi sono estremamente provincialotti. Per loro le cose che contano di più nella vita sono andare in giro col macchinone (a Latina c'è una delle più alte concentrazioni di SUV in Italia, e penso che tu lo abbia subito notato durante i tuoi giri), parcheggiarlo RIGOROSAMENTE in seconda fila e andare a prendere il caffe in uno dei millemila bar che si trovano in centro. Poi la sera via nelle discoteche o ad ubbriacarsi ai pub.
> Sulle ragazze confermo in pieno quel che dici.



beh si a Latina c'è una mentalità un po' particolare
le disco poi sono sempre piene li


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Credo di sì...



si...anch'io mi sento così da 3-4 giorni


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> è un momento difficile...cmq per il pianto non c'è niente di male, le persone forti piangono e così ti sfoghi pure



in giovane età mi abbattevo per un nonnulla, ora mi lascio scivolare tutto addosso. E' tutta palestra per i nervi saldi. Del resto è un periodo difficile per tutti noi. Ti ringrazio comunque 

EDIT: Sorry, ho sbagliato quote. Ovviamente volevo citare il messaggio successivo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Gennaio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> in giovane età mi abbattevo per un nonnulla, ora mi lascio scivolare tutto addosso. E' tutta palestra per i nervi saldi. Del resto è un periodo difficile per tutti noi. Ti ringrazio comunque
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, ho sbagliato quote. Ovviamente volevo citare il messaggio successivo



sisi anche io faccio così anche se non sempre ci riesco


----------



## O Animal (10 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=1029]Gas[/MENTION] Certe situazioni sono complicate per chiunque, per assurdo anche per chi le ha già vissute perché non dipendono dalle dinamiche comportamentali ma dai caratteri delle persone e dal loro stato psicofisico nel momento. La persona che può analizzare meglio la situazione sei tu perché conosci a fondo la persona che ti sta a fianco e sai capire se è solo uno stato passassero o il preludio di qualcosa di peggiore. Se da come ho capito dalla tua commozione lavorerei a fondo per continuare questo miracolo ti suggerirei di parlarne anche con qualche persona che vi conosce bene e magari con un professionista (anche il medico di famiglia se lo ritieni una persona capace o qualcuno che abbia esperienza con questi casi) perché sicuramente vi potrà aiutare nel percorso che vorrete intraprendere. Le gravidanze portano miliardi di ormoni e il loro effetto può essere sia positivo che negativo, per evitare scompensi gravi sarebbe meglio essere seguiti da qualcuno che ne capisce qualcosa in più di noi. Ovviamente tifo per tutti voi e per la vostra salute.


----------



## Gas (10 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] grazie, in effetti negli ultimi due giorni le cose stanno andando meglio, anche lei dopo aver visto il bambino sembra molto più serena e abbiamo parlato con la ginecologa la quale ci ha consigliato una psicologa specializzata in depressioni da gravidanza e la mia compagna è decisa ad andarci, questo è un'ottimo segno.
Le ho parlato tanto in questi giorni cercando di farle vedere quante cose belle ha e quante poche cose brutte, l'unica brutta che ha saputo menzionarmi è il rapporto con sua madre, praticamente da settimane non si parlavano più (sua madre ha un carattere davvero brutto) allora ieri sera ho telefonato a sua madre (2a telefonata in 18 anni) per spiegarle la situazione, sua madre vedeva solo se stessa ed era offesa per robe loro e non ne voleva sapere di far pace ma alla fine sono riuscito a convincerla e sua madre l'ha chiamata in serata.

Ieri la mia compagna è tornata "a galla", e mi passa messaggi positivi, mi ha detto "potrò andare al mare questa estate ?", perché il bambino nasce a fine Agosto, facendomi chiaramente capire che porterà fino in fondo questa gravidanza.
A letto prima di dormire mi ha ringraziato perchè le sto vicino e la aiuto.
Insomma, le cose si stanno rimettendo un po' a posto tranne il nostro rapporto intimo, ci abbracciamo ma niente più baci quindi mentre le altre cose si stanno sistemando sono incerto se passata la crisi noi saremo ancora una coppia.


----------



## O Animal (10 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=1029]Gas[/MENTION] Di niente... Ad oggi non mi preoccuperei troppo del rapporto intimo, è evidente che abbiate entrambi migliaia di cose per la testa e prendere queste decisioni non è come bere un bicchiere d'acqua. Prova a stare sereno e continuare a trasmetterle equilibrio e serenità anche a lei. Benissimo che voglia andare dalla psicologa, non perdete l'occasione di andarci perché anche quello potrebbe aiutarvi a ritrovare la serenità.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Gennaio 2014)

Gas ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] grazie, in effetti negli ultimi due giorni le cose stanno andando meglio, anche lei dopo aver visto il bambino sembra molto più serena e abbiamo parlato con la ginecologa la quale ci ha consigliato una psicologa specializzata in depressioni da gravidanza e la mia compagna è decisa ad andarci, questo è un'ottimo segno.
> Le ho parlato tanto in questi giorni cercando di farle vedere quante cose belle ha e quante poche cose brutte, l'unica brutta che ha saputo menzionarmi è il rapporto con sua madre, praticamente da settimane non si parlavano più (sua madre ha un carattere davvero brutto) allora ieri sera ho telefonato a sua madre (2a telefonata in 18 anni) per spiegarle la situazione, sua madre vedeva solo se stessa ed era offesa per robe loro e non ne voleva sapere di far pace ma alla fine sono riuscito a convincerla e sua madre l'ha chiamata in serata.
> 
> Ieri la mia compagna è tornata "a galla", e mi passa messaggi positivi, mi ha detto "potrò andare al mare questa estate ?", perché il bambino nasce a fine Agosto, facendomi chiaramente capire che porterà fino in fondo questa gravidanza.
> ...



ottimo sono felice per voi!


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Tifo'o (14 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


>



Racconta


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Gennaio 2014)

No lasciamo perdere.
Lasciamo proprio perdere.


----------



## Miro (14 Gennaio 2014)

Perchè le donne hanno un cervello così complicato?


----------



## Hammer (14 Gennaio 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Perchè le donne hanno un cervello così complicato?



Uno degli irrisolvibili misteri dell'umanità


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Gennaio 2014)

Condor vedi che puoi fare. La vacanza è finita, ora ti tocca lavorare per ben 4 giorni, sudati lo stipendio.


----------



## Cm Punk (27 Gennaio 2014)

Che periodo bruttissimo! Quest'anno è iniziato davvero malissimo
La mia ex ha deciso di chiudere dopo 3 anni e 3 mesi dove lei era diventato davvero tutto e soprattutto all'improvviso e manco me l'aspettavo, è come risvegliarsi dopo 3 anni, si è spaesati e molto arrabbiati oltre stare male 
Per non parlare che per distrarmi ho buttato all'aria una sessione d'esami visto non riesco a preparare la materia che mi ero prefissato di fare e non c'è più tempo


----------



## cris (27 Gennaio 2014)

Cm Punk ha scritto:


> Che periodo bruttissimo! Quest'anno è iniziato davvero malissimo
> La mia ex ha deciso di chiudere dopo 3 anni e 3 mesi dove lei era diventato davvero tutto e soprattutto all'improvviso e manco me l'aspettavo, è come risvegliarsi dopo 3 anni, si è spaesati e molto arrabbiati oltre stare male
> Per non parlare che per distrarmi ho buttato all'aria una sessione d'esami visto non riesco a preparare la materia che mi ero prefissato di fare e non c'è più tempo



ste donne fan piu danni della grandine... zero serieta sentimentale


----------



## neversayconte (27 Gennaio 2014)

so cambiate le donne


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Le donne creano solo problemi... sto solo e mi sto occupando la testa con un sacco di interessi. Vaffansiena le donne, ne ho abbastanza. Quando capita una botta e via non si nega ovviamente, ma rapporti stabili per ciò che mi è capitato non ne voglio sapere per un po'.
Sono saturo dell'egocentrismo tipicamente femminile. Sarò misogino, e sti ca.......


----------



## Hammer (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sto litigando come non mai con la mia ragazza, a causa della mia decisione di fare un periodo (formativo, non di svago) all'estero quest'estate. Sono confuso e non so come risolvere la situazione.


----------



## Miro (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sto seriamente iniziando a non sopportare la mia ragazza...ogni volta anche se non se ne rende conto, mi confronta coi suoi ex; la cosa è snervante.


----------



## Mou (4 Febbraio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Sto litigando come non mai con la mia ragazza, a causa della mia decisione di fare un periodo (formativo, non di svago) all'estero quest'estate. Sono confuso e non so come risolvere la situazione.



Se ti mette davanti a vivi tipo "o me o l'estero" lasciala subito chiaramente.


----------



## Isao (4 Febbraio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Sto litigando come non mai con la mia ragazza, a causa della mia decisione di fare un periodo (formativo, non di svago) all'estero quest'estate. Sono confuso e non so come risolvere la situazione.



Io mi trovo nella tua stessa situazione però dall'altro punto di vista. Io sono quello che dovrebbe restare qui in attesa che ritorni. E' pesante. In linea di principio penso sarebbe giusto farla andare per tanti motivi. Però pesa come un macigno il dubbio di cosa succederà. Basta una settimana a cambiare tutto. Un incontro, un'avventura o anche semplici incomprensioni che la lontananza non permette di ricucire. In poche parole sono più confuso di te.


----------



## Isao (4 Febbraio 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Sto seriamente iniziando a non sopportare la mia ragazza...ogni volta anche se non se ne rende conto, mi confronta coi suoi ex; la cosa è snervante.



E' inevitabile.. accade spesso e succede, penso, a tutti..


----------



## Hammer (4 Febbraio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Se ti mette davanti a vivi tipo "o me o l'estero" lasciala subito chiaramente.



No assolutamente, ha la maturità di non dire cose del genere. Mi ha esplicitamente detto di non avermi mai chiesto di non partire, rimarcando tuttavia spesso volentieri gli effetti negativi della questione. E sembrano numerosi e pesanti, e soprattutto duraturi, e per questo vacillavo io.


----------



## Hammer (4 Febbraio 2014)

Isao ha scritto:


> Io mi trovo nella tua stessa situazione però dall'altro punto di vista. Io sono quello che dovrebbe restare qui in attesa che ritorni. E' pesante. In linea di principio penso sarebbe giusto farla andare per tanti motivi. Però pesa come un macigno il dubbio di cosa succederà. Basta una settimana a cambiare tutto. Un incontro, un'avventura o anche semplici incomprensioni che la lontananza non permette di ricucire. In poche parole sono più confuso di te.



Quanto tempo è Isao?


----------



## Mou (4 Febbraio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> No assolutamente, ha la maturità di non dire cose del genere. Mi ha esplicitamente detto di non avermi mai chiesto di non partire, rimarcando tuttavia spesso volentieri gli effetti negativi della questione. E sembrano numerosi e pesanti, e soprattutto duraturi, e per questo vacillavo io.



Non conosco la situazione, però da come mi dici lei sostiene di non "ricattarti" ma poi nei fatti quello che ti arriva è il contrario, magari inconsciamente. Di che tempi stiamo parlando?


----------



## Hammer (4 Febbraio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Non conosco la situazione, però da come mi dici lei sostiene di non "ricattarti" ma poi nei fatti quello che ti arriva è il contrario, magari inconsciamente. Di che tempi stiamo parlando?



(In)consciamente ricevo un "rispetta la mia scelta, ma se partissi lei starebbe così e così e così". Io comunque ho fatto richiesta/e. Comunque ora la situazione è leggermente migliorata, nel senso che mi ha chiesto di darle una mano concreta per superare i problemi (già adesso dice che le si "blocca lo stomaco" a pensarci, o che non riesce a concentrarsi), ma non affatto idea di come trovare un qualcosa di effettivamente utile.

I tempi vanno da un minimo di un mese e mezzo a un massimo di due.


----------



## Isao (4 Febbraio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Quanto tempo è Isao?



Un mese..


----------



## Miro (4 Febbraio 2014)

Isao ha scritto:


> E' inevitabile.. accade spesso e succede, penso, a tutti..



Ed è fastidiosissimo; e non è nemmeno l'unica cosa che non mi piace di lei, ha quasi 20 anni ma mentalmente ne dimostra 14.

Non so se aspettare e vedere se matura oppure lasciar perdere...è anche vero che stiamo insieme da poco (2 mesetti scarsi), magari è ancora presto per tirare le somme.


----------



## Isao (4 Febbraio 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ed è fastidiosissimo; e non è nemmeno l'unica cosa che non mi piace di lei, ha quasi 20 anni ma mentalmente ne dimostra 14.
> 
> Non so se aspettare e vedere se matura oppure lasciar perdere...è anche vero che stiamo insieme da poco (2 mesetti scarsi), magari è ancora presto per tirare le somme.


Al netto dei sentimenti, che non seguono logiche, ti direi di lasciarla. Se provi insofferenza difficilmente le cose si invertiranno, per esperienza.


----------



## Hammer (4 Febbraio 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ed è fastidiosissimo; e non è nemmeno l'unica cosa che non mi piace di lei, ha quasi 20 anni ma mentalmente ne dimostra 14.
> 
> Non so se aspettare e vedere se matura oppure lasciar perdere...è anche vero che stiamo insieme da poco (2 mesetti scarsi), magari è ancora presto per tirare le somme.



Se è un discorso più generale allora ci penserei a lasciarla, ma se la maggior insofferenza deriva da questo aspetto ti consiglierei di discuterne. Avresti anche una riprova effettiva della sua maturità


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Febbraio 2014)

ma perchè le donne più le tratti bene e più se ne approffitano, basta da ora in poi mi sono rotto..


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2014)

Ma quanto sono fesso santo cielo...

Mi sono iscritto ad un sito per incontrare belle gnocche... e mi sono messo a schiacciare a caso e ilsito mi ha ciullato 350 krquasi 50 euro 

Erano gli unici soldi che avevo, e mo ora come faccio??????????????????????????

Il tutto perchè ero depresso.. mauaahahahahahah sto piangendo che fallito


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma quanto sono fesso santo cielo...
> 
> Mi sono iscritto ad un sito per incontrare belle gnocche... e mi sono messo a schiacciare a caso e ilsito mi ha ciullato 350 krquasi 50 euro
> 
> ...


I tuoi unici soldi erano 50 euro?


----------



## vota DC (17 Febbraio 2014)

350 kr?


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> I tuoi unici soldi erano 50 euro?



Sì erano tutto quello che avevo per vivere in questi 10 maledetti giorni -.- rabbini..


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Febbraio 2014)

l'alimentari di cui mi servo sta mettendo a dura prova la mia pazienza. odio la slealtà.
non voglio fanculizzarli perché stanno annaspando, però non possono cambiare i prezzi in base al loro umore.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sì erano tutto quello che avevo per vivere in questi 10 maledetti giorni -.- rabbini..


In 10 giorni? Poi ti arriva lo stipendio nuovo? Ma stai sempre in Danimarca Tifo'o?


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In 10 giorni? Poi ti arriva lo stipendio nuovo? Ma stai sempre in Danimarca Tifo'o?



Si si, mi arriva lo stipendio di nuovo il quale andrà a pagare le solite tasse per poi ritrovarmi a viveere come un morto di fame.. in questi mesi mi hanno prelevato solo tasse.. ed infatti sono povero. E poi sono pure uno sfigato con le tipe..credevo che in questo sito avrei trovato delle niocche e questi mi hanno ciullato i miei utimi danei muahahahahha sto piangendo

Maledette ste donne


----------



## Doctore (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si si, mi arriva lo stipendio di nuovo il quale andrà a pagare le solite tasse per poi ritrovarmi a viveere come un morto di fame.. in questi mesi mi hanno prelevato solo tasse.. ed infatti sono povero. E poi sono pure uno sfigato con le tipe..credevo che in questo sito avrei trovato delle niocche e questi mi hanno ciullato i miei utimi danei muahahahahha sto piangendo
> 
> Maledette ste donne


ma scusa come fa un sito a ciullarti i soldi mentre scegli le donne?lol?


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma scusa come fa un sito a ciullarti i soldi mentre scegli le donne?lol?



No allor è un sito per trovare tipe (essendo un perdente depresso ho provato questa cosa)
Il problema devo aver letto male ed ho schiacciato il tasto che mi ha fatto l'abbomento. Ero già reigstrato prima,avevo un abbonamento da 5 giorni a 15 kr(2euro) credevo che in 5 giorni avrei una gnocca  ma ho fallito miseramente ed allora account chiuso..
Poi mi sono messo a schiacciare a caso e taaac

Comunque tutto è risolto ora ho capito perchè, ho parlato con tizi, ho la possibilità di farmi rimborsare 130 kr una ventina di euro ...perchè avevo attivato un abbonamento da 60 giorni + 30..io ora pagherò solo per un mese..

Vabbè spero che hai capito + o meno...

Comunque colpa della donne che mi fanno fare ste cose


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tifo'o fai il serio...

E lascia perdere ste robe!


----------



## esjie (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> No allor è un sito per trovare tipe (essendo un perdente depresso ho provato questa cosa)
> Il problema devo aver letto male ed ho schiacciato il tasto che mi ha fatto l'abbomento. Ero già reigstrato prima,avevo un abbonamento da 5 giorni a 15 kr(2euro) credevo che in 5 giorni avrei una gnocca  ma ho fallito miseramente ed allora account chiuso..
> Poi mi sono messo a schiacciare a caso e taaac
> 
> ...


 [MENTION=34]esjie[/MENTION] roba danese, dimenticate tutto.

Non si parla di siti o altro. La colpa è mia che ho iniziato il discorso. Chiedo scusa a tutti

Tornate a parlare dei vostri problemi.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Febbraio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tifo'o fai il serio...
> 
> E lascia perdere ste robe!



Sì, chiedo venia... ero arrabiato perchè sono uno sfigato 
Comunque è roba danese, scordatevi tutto.

Tornate on


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Io sto iniziando a pensare che Berlusconi da ex-interista e Galliani da (ex)-juventino vogliano distruggere o far fallire il Milan.
> Giuro che non riesco a pensarla differentemente, non ha alcun senso quello che stanno facendo negli ultimi anni.
> Così come non ha senso tenere una società considerata un peso.
> Boh, sono talmente deluso e schifato che ho perso davvero le parole.
> ...





Aphex ha scritto:


> La sensazione di vomito e di schifo che riescono a farmi provare in queste situazioni è indescrivibile.
> E io pirla che sto pure appresso a questi due.



E' la prima volta che mi passa per il cervello l'idea di tifare contro. Tanto sicuramente riusciranno ad arrivare a tanto...


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Maggio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' la prima volta che mi passa per il cervello l'idea di tifare contro. Tanto sicuramente riusciranno ad arrivare a tanto...



Non so se riuscirei a tifare contro, ma di certo avanti di questo passo non seguirei più la squadra con la stessa passione finché rimane il duo nefasto.


----------



## Nicco (16 Giugno 2014)

Non so più dove cercare gli stimoli per continuare a studiare, ho la laurea triennale, sto facendo la magistrale e dopo la spinta iniziale l'inerzia si è esaurita velocemente. Sempre di più mi rendo conto di quello che potrei ritrovarmi a fare per tutta la vita e non sono sicuro che mi piaccia. Inoltre sento il disperato bisogno di indipendenza ma non lavorando resto costretto nelle mura di casa con le varie limitazioni che comporta. Sto pensando di smettere ma ho paura di trovare il nulla, di non sapere dove andare a concentrare i miei sforzi, a 24 anni per ricominciare da capo l'università non è tardi ma neanche così presto se si desidera indipendenza, che disperazione.

Ogni giorno devo combattere con me stesso per stare sui libri, per programmare lo studio e vedere che ancora manca alla fine. Inoltre a ottobre partirò per l'erasmus a Berlino, 6 mesi. Avventura che potrebbe farmi ritrovare gli stimoli ma anche darmi il colpo di grazia.

Mi sento perso a 24 anni e la cosa mi rattrista, non conosco le mie passioni, ci sono tante cose che mi piacciono ma non una o due in particolare, quindi niente su cui buttarsi. Inoltre l'incertezza che questo paese getta sul futuro di noi giovani non mi aiuta, desidero togliermi delle soddisfazioni nella vita, desidero non dover stare tanto a preoccuparmi delle spese, vorrei un futuro tranquillo ma felice.

Sono qui a scriverlo perché inoltre i miei genitori non mi aiutano, per loro è ovvio finire gli studi e con i loro modi di fare indirettamente ti fanno capire cosa pensano senza dirtelo, odioso.
Inoltre anche la mia ragazza non mi aiuta, è insofferente alle mie lamentele.


----------



## andre (16 Giugno 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Non so più dove cercare gli stimoli per continuare a studiare, ho la laurea triennale, sto facendo la magistrale e dopo la spinta iniziale l'inerzia si è esaurita velocemente. Sempre di più mi rendo conto di quello che potrei ritrovarmi a fare per tutta la vita e non sono sicuro che mi piaccia. Inoltre sento il disperato bisogno di indipendenza ma non lavorando resto costretto nelle mura di casa con le varie limitazioni che comporta. Sto pensando di smettere ma ho paura di trovare il nulla, di non sapere dove andare a concentrare i miei sforzi, a 24 anni per ricominciare da capo l'università non è tardi ma neanche così presto se si desidera indipendenza, che disperazione.
> 
> Ogni giorno devo combattere con me stesso per stare sui libri, per programmare lo studio e vedere che ancora manca alla fine. Inoltre a ottobre partirò per l'erasmus a Berlino, 6 mesi. Avventura che potrebbe farmi ritrovare gli stimoli ma anche darmi il colpo di grazia.
> 
> ...



Credo che in molti si sentano così, ti capisco.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Giugno 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Non so più dove cercare gli stimoli per continuare a studiare, ho la laurea triennale, sto facendo la magistrale e dopo la spinta iniziale l'inerzia si è esaurita velocemente. Sempre di più mi rendo conto di quello che potrei ritrovarmi a fare per tutta la vita e non sono sicuro che mi piaccia. Inoltre sento il disperato bisogno di indipendenza ma non lavorando resto costretto nelle mura di casa con le varie limitazioni che comporta. Sto pensando di smettere ma ho paura di trovare il nulla, di non sapere dove andare a concentrare i miei sforzi, a 24 anni per ricominciare da capo l'università non è tardi ma neanche così presto se si desidera indipendenza, che disperazione.
> 
> Ogni giorno devo combattere con me stesso per stare sui libri, per programmare lo studio e vedere che ancora manca alla fine. Inoltre a ottobre partirò per l'erasmus a Berlino, 6 mesi. Avventura che potrebbe farmi ritrovare gli stimoli ma anche darmi il colpo di grazia.
> 
> ...


In cosa sei laureato?


----------



## Isao (16 Giugno 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Non so più dove cercare gli stimoli per continuare a studiare, ho la laurea triennale, sto facendo la magistrale e dopo la spinta iniziale l'inerzia si è esaurita velocemente. Sempre di più mi rendo conto di quello che potrei ritrovarmi a fare per tutta la vita e non sono sicuro che mi piaccia. Inoltre sento il disperato bisogno di indipendenza ma non lavorando resto costretto nelle mura di casa con le varie limitazioni che comporta. *Sto pensando di smettere ma ho paura di trovare il nulla*, di non sapere dove andare a concentrare i miei sforzi, a 24 anni per ricominciare da capo l'università non è tardi ma neanche così presto se si desidera indipendenza, che disperazione.
> 
> Ogni giorno devo combattere con me stesso per stare sui libri, per programmare lo studio e vedere che ancora manca alla fine. Inoltre a ottobre partirò per l'erasmus a Berlino, 6 mesi. Avventura che potrebbe farmi ritrovare gli stimoli ma anche darmi il colpo di grazia.
> 
> ...



Ti capisco perfettamente.
La parte in grassetto è diventata paradossalmente l'unica motivazione: andare avanti per allontanare il momento in cui, nonostante la voglia di lavorare, sarò disoccupato.


----------



## Nicco (16 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> In cosa sei laureato?



Chimica


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Giugno 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Chimica




La tua situazione la vivono in molti (me compreso). Che dire, tieni duro, però sopratutto fa quel che ritieni giusto. I genitori, seppur tengono a te, devono lasciarti libero. La vita è la tua.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Agosto 2014)

Dopo due anni e mezzo di una storia bellissima, sono stato lasciato dalla mia ormai ex ragazza. Mi sento a pezzi, è da ieri che non mangio e non so come superare questo momento. Piango di continuo, perchè tutto mi ricorda lei, e perchè è stato tutto troppo veloce. Fino a due giorni prima eravamo andati al mare e ridevamo e scherzavamo come non mai. Poi tutto d'improvviso è venuta da me, e mi fa "mi dispiace ma ci dobbiamo lasciare".

Scusate se mi confido con voi, e so che dovrei guardare avanti ma non ci riesco. Entro fine mese dovrei portare le carte per iscrivermi alla Laurea Magistrale in Biologia (il mio sogno) ma non penso di trovare la forza di studiare senza di lei.
Oddio, perchè si deve soffrire così tanto per un amore?..


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Dopo due anni e mezzo di una storia bellissima, sono stato lasciato dalla mia ormai ex ragazza. Mi sento a pezzi, è da ieri che non mangio e non so come superare questo momento. Piango di continuo, perchè tutto mi ricorda lei, e perchè è stato tutto troppo veloce. Fino a due giorni prima eravamo andati al mare e ridevamo e scherzavamo come non mai. Poi tutto d'improvviso è venuta da me, e mi fa "mi dispiace ma ci dobbiamo lasciare".
> 
> Scusate se mi confido con voi, e so che dovrei guardare avanti ma non ci riesco. Entro fine mese dovrei portare le carte per iscrivermi alla Laurea Magistrale in Biologia (il mio sogno) ma non penso di trovare la forza di studiare senza di lei.
> Oddio, perchè si deve soffrire così tanto per un amore?..



Colpa tua che sei figo. se fossi un pò più sfigatello tipo qualcun altro non avresti problemi di questo tipo.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Colpa tua che sei figo. se fossi un pò più sfigatello tipo qualcun altro non avresti problemi di questo tipo.



Ma che figo e figo, prima di questa storia sono sempre stato deriso e rifiutato dalle ragazze. Hanno sempre scelto altri invece che me.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Dopo due anni e mezzo di una storia bellissima, sono stato lasciato dalla mia ormai ex ragazza. Mi sento a pezzi, è da ieri che non mangio e non so come superare questo momento. Piango di continuo, perchè tutto mi ricorda lei, e perchè è stato tutto troppo veloce. Fino a due giorni prima eravamo andati al mare e ridevamo e scherzavamo come non mai. Poi tutto d'improvviso è venuta da me, e mi fa "mi dispiace ma ci dobbiamo lasciare".
> 
> Scusate se mi confido con voi, e so che dovrei guardare avanti ma non ci riesco. Entro fine mese dovrei portare le carte per iscrivermi alla Laurea Magistrale in Biologia (il mio sogno) ma non penso di trovare la forza di studiare senza di lei.
> Oddio, perchè si deve soffrire così tanto per un amore?..



E' la vita, che è piena di delusioni (io ne ho avute tante, in tutti i settori). Capita a tutti. Su due piedi non so che dirti, però se la tua ragazza non avesse mostrato alcun disagio fino all'altro ieri, allora la situazione è alquanto paradossale. Tu sarai (ne sono sicuro), un gran bravo ragazzo, studioso e quant'altro e ai giorni nostri non è facile esserlo, vista la moltitudine di tamarri/e in giro. Non ti preoccupare e non farti mille film mentali che probabilmente non è colpa tua.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ma che figo e figo, prima di questa storia sono sempre stato deriso e rifiutato dalle ragazze. Hanno sempre scelto altri invece che me.



Non saprei che dirti. Niente è eterno in fondo. Prima o poi doveva succedere. Meglio che sia successo a questo modo piuttosto che non essere accaduto nulla.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' la vita, che è piena di delusioni (io ne ho avute tante, in tutti i settori). Capita a tutti. Su due piedi non so che dirti, però se la tua ragazza non avesse mostrato alcun disagio fino all'altro ieri, allora la situazione è alquanto paradossale. Tu sarai (ne sono sicuro), un gran bravo ragazzo, studioso e quant'altro e ai giorni nostri non è facile esserlo, vista la moltitudine di tamarri/e in giro. Non ti preoccupare e non farti mille film mentali che probabilmente non è colpa tua.



Nessun disagio o problema, andavamo molto d'accordo e ci divertivamo un sacco insieme. E' molto paradossale la cosa. Grazie Andrea


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non saprei che dirti. Niente è eterno in fondo. Prima o poi doveva succedere. Meglio che sia successo a questo modo piuttosto che non essere accaduto nulla.



Si quello è vero, se non mi ama più purtroppo doveva andare così. Non sono arrabbiato con lei, ma con me che non sono riuscito a farla innamorare di me.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Si quello è vero, se non mi ama più purtroppo doveva andare così. Non sono arrabbiato con lei, ma con me che non sono riuscito a farla innamorare di me.



Può essere giusto sia quello che dici te che quello diceva [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]. Purtroppo certe cose si devono per forza fare in due.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Nessun disagio o problema, andavamo molto d'accordo e ci divertivamo un sacco insieme. E' molto paradossale la cosa. Grazie Andrea



Beh che dire. L'Universo femminile è totalmente differente dal nostro e quindi è difficile capire il perchè di certe azioni. Comunque non fare pirlate, segnati alla Magistrale, che è la cosa più importante al momento.


----------



## andre (4 Agosto 2014)

Sicuramente fa male, ma cerca di guardare i lati positivi. Sei un maschio di 22 anni single nel 2014, ti si potrebbe aprire un mondo di opportunità davanti.


----------



## vota DC (4 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Dopo due anni e mezzo di una storia bellissima, sono stato lasciato dalla mia ormai ex ragazza. Mi sento a pezzi, è da ieri che non mangio e non so come superare questo momento. Piango di continuo, perchè tutto mi ricorda lei, e perchè è stato tutto troppo veloce. Fino a due giorni prima eravamo andati al mare e ridevamo e scherzavamo come non mai. Poi tutto d'improvviso è venuta da me, e mi fa "mi dispiace ma ci dobbiamo lasciare".
> 
> Scusate se mi confido con voi, e so che dovrei guardare avanti ma non ci riesco. Entro fine mese dovrei portare le carte per iscrivermi alla Laurea Magistrale in Biologia (il mio sogno) ma non penso di trovare la forza di studiare senza di lei.
> Oddio, perchè si deve soffrire così tanto per un amore?..



Trovane una interessata ai soldi il prima possibile altrimenti non avrai mai la motivazione per fare bene una laurea magistrale ma anche se ci riuscissi nel tuo attuale stato mentale finiresti come Joker che dà fuoco alla pila di denaro.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh che dire. L'Universo femminile è totalmente differente dal nostro e quindi è difficile capire il perchè di certe azioni. Comunque non fare pirlate, segnati alla Magistrale, che è la cosa più importante al momento.


----------



## prebozzio (4 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Dopo due anni e mezzo di una storia bellissima, sono stato lasciato dalla mia ormai ex ragazza. Mi sento a pezzi, è da ieri che non mangio e non so come superare questo momento. Piango di continuo, perchè tutto mi ricorda lei, e perchè è stato tutto troppo veloce. Fino a due giorni prima eravamo andati al mare e ridevamo e scherzavamo come non mai. Poi tutto d'improvviso è venuta da me, e mi fa "mi dispiace ma ci dobbiamo lasciare".
> 
> Scusate se mi confido con voi, e so che dovrei guardare avanti ma non ci riesco. Entro fine mese dovrei portare le carte per iscrivermi alla Laurea Magistrale in Biologia (il mio sogno) ma non penso di trovare la forza di studiare senza di lei.
> Oddio, perchè si deve soffrire così tanto per un amore?..


E' normale che tu stia male, ogni cambiamento comporta delle difficoltà: è cambiata la tua identità, da uno di due a uno solo, e devi trovare un nuovo equilibrio.

Le sofferenze si superano solo sfogandole, quindi se devi piangere piangi, se devi gridare grida, se devi spaccare qualcosa spacca: non castrare le emozioni, buttale fuori. Altrimenti resteranno lì e torneranno.

Il mio consiglio è di dedicarti con impegno a te stesso, a ciò che ti piace e a ciò che ti fa star bene. Hai qualche attività che hai messo da parte o che vorresti iniziare? Può essere il momento giusto per riprenderla in mano o per cominciarla. Ti piace studiare e l'avventura alla magistrale sta per partire? Vai, non ti fermare.
Valorizza te stesso. E non per piacere di più agli altri, per non sembrare un disperato: per te stesso, per il tuo benessere, per stare bene.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E' normale che tu stia male, ogni cambiamento comporta delle difficoltà: è cambiata la tua identità, da uno di due a uno solo, e devi trovare un nuovo equilibrio.
> 
> Le sofferenze si superano solo sfogandole, quindi se devi piangere piangi, se devi gridare grida, se devi spaccare qualcosa spacca: non castrare le emozioni, buttale fuori. Altrimenti resteranno lì e torneranno.
> 
> ...



Ogni fine è un nuovo inizio.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E' normale che tu stia male, ogni cambiamento comporta delle difficoltà: è cambiata la tua identità, da uno di due a uno solo, e devi trovare un nuovo equilibrio.
> 
> Le sofferenze si superano solo sfogandole, quindi se devi piangere piangi, se devi gridare grida, se devi spaccare qualcosa spacca: non castrare le emozioni, buttale fuori. Altrimenti resteranno lì e torneranno.
> 
> ...



Grazie preb  per quanto riguarda l'università non mi sento oggi di trarre conclusioni. Aspetterò metà agosto. Grazie mille a tutti per il supporto


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Dopo due anni e mezzo di una storia bellissima, sono stato lasciato dalla mia ormai ex ragazza. Mi sento a pezzi, è da ieri che non mangio e non so come superare questo momento. Piango di continuo, perchè tutto mi ricorda lei, e perchè è stato tutto troppo veloce. Fino a due giorni prima eravamo andati al mare e ridevamo e scherzavamo come non mai. Poi tutto d'improvviso è venuta da me, e mi fa "mi dispiace ma ci dobbiamo lasciare".
> 
> Scusate se mi confido con voi, e so che dovrei guardare avanti ma non ci riesco. Entro fine mese dovrei portare le carte per iscrivermi alla Laurea Magistrale in Biologia (il mio sogno) ma non penso di trovare la forza di studiare senza di lei.
> Oddio, perchè si deve soffrire così tanto per un amore?..


E' una brutta botta, capita nella vita purtroppo. Devi andare avanti, impegna la tua mente facendo cose che ti piacciono, il tempo poi pian piano lenirà il dolore e te la toglierà dalla testa. Coraggio!


----------



## Blu71 (4 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Dopo due anni e mezzo di una storia bellissima, sono stato lasciato dalla mia ormai ex ragazza. Mi sento a pezzi, è da ieri che non mangio e non so come superare questo momento. Piango di continuo, perchè tutto mi ricorda lei, e perchè è stato tutto troppo veloce. Fino a due giorni prima eravamo andati al mare e ridevamo e scherzavamo come non mai. Poi tutto d'improvviso è venuta da me, e mi fa "mi dispiace ma ci dobbiamo lasciare".
> 
> Scusate se mi confido con voi, e so che dovrei guardare avanti ma non ci riesco. Entro fine mese dovrei portare le carte per iscrivermi alla Laurea Magistrale in Biologia (il mio sogno) ma non penso di trovare la forza di studiare senza di lei.
> Oddio, perchè si deve soffrire così tanto per un amore?..



Amico mio non disperare, è normale starci male, anzi questo ti fa onore perché significa che ci credi nelle cose che fai. Io ti dico che ne uscirai migliorato. In fondo le esperienze servono a questo.


----------



## runner (4 Agosto 2014)

[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION] ho letto quello che hai scritto e devo dire che i consigli degli altri oltre che puntuali e molto veritieri sono anche quello che penso io....

concentrati su te stesso e porta avanti la tua vita, ricordati sempre le mie parole che uso spesso "oggi sei in testa, domani sei in coda, ma la vita la corri su le tue gambe e basta"

poi se ti può dare conforto pure io più o meno alla tua età sono stato mollato, ma adesso ho trovato la persona giusta, quindi non ti preoccupare che tornerai ad emozionarti per un' altra e magari ti troverai pure meglio


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Agosto 2014)

Grazie ragazzi. Quello che mi ha sconvolto di questa cosa è il fatto che fino a poche ore prima andava tutto a meraviglia, e addirittura progettavamo del nostro futuro. E' successo d'improvviso.
Venerdi eravamo al mare, e andava tutto alla grande. Sabato è praticamente sparita, non mi scriveva e non rispondeva alle chiamate. E poi domenica verso le 14 è venuta da me a lasciarmi.

E' successo tutto senza minimo preavviso, e questo mi ha demolito.


----------



## Djici (4 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Grazie ragazzi. Quello che mi ha sconvolto di questa cosa è il fatto che fino a poche ore prima andava tutto a meraviglia, e addirittura progettavamo del nostro futuro. E' successo d'improvviso.
> Venerdi eravamo al mare, e andava tutto alla grande. Sabato è praticamente sparita, non mi scriveva e non rispondeva alle chiamate. E poi domenica verso le 14 è venuta da me a lasciarmi.
> 
> E' successo tutto senza minimo preavviso, e questo mi ha demolito.



A 22 anni mi e successo la stessa cosa... ero con lei da piu di 4 anni.
E questo mi ha cambiato completamente. Ero veramente distrutto.
Sono riuscito a rialzarmi ma e volato 1 anno... e devo dire grazie ai miei amici.

Forza.


----------



## runner (4 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Grazie ragazzi. Quello che mi ha sconvolto di questa cosa è il fatto che fino a poche ore prima andava tutto a meraviglia, e addirittura progettavamo del nostro futuro. E' successo d'improvviso.
> Venerdi eravamo al mare, e andava tutto alla grande. Sabato è praticamente sparita, non mi scriveva e non rispondeva alle chiamate. E poi domenica verso le 14 è venuta da me a lasciarmi.
> 
> E' successo tutto senza minimo preavviso, e questo mi ha demolito.



successo anche lo scorso anno a un mio amico....

l' ho invitato a casa mia insieme ad un altro, ho cucinato della carne pazzesca con ottimo contorno, anche se non aveva fame poi ha fatto il bis e ho stappato uno Champagne da urlo, per fargli capire che da oggi doveva iniziare a vivere per stare bene e abbiamo chiacchierato fino a tardi tutti e tre....insomma una serata tra amici, tranquilli a goderci la vita per quello che è possibile

Insomma si deve voltare pagina e quindi pure tu cerca di farlo, te lo dico per il tuo interesse (anche se so che non è facile)


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Agosto 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> A 22 anni mi e successo la stessa cosa... ero con lei da piu di 4 anni.
> E questo mi ha cambiato completamente. Ero veramente distrutto.
> Sono riuscito a rialzarmi ma e volato 1 anno... e devo dire grazie ai miei amici.
> 
> Forza.



Si, infatti. Io di amici veri non ne ho purtroppo. Per questo ho paura di fare fatica a rialzarmi presto.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Agosto 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> successo anche lo scorso anno a un mio amico....
> 
> l' ho invitato a casa mia insieme ad un altro, ho cucinato della carne pazzesca con ottimo contorno, anche se non aveva fame poi ha fatto il bis e ho stappato uno Champagne da urlo, per fargli capire che da oggi doveva iniziare a vivere per stare bene e abbiamo chiacchierato fino a tardi tutti e tre....insomma una serata tra amici, tranquilli a goderci la vita per quello che è possibile
> 
> Insomma si deve voltare pagina e quindi pure tu cerca di farlo, te lo dico per il tuo interesse (anche se so che non è facile)



Grazie runner


----------



## Miro (4 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Dopo due anni e mezzo di una storia bellissima, sono stato lasciato dalla mia ormai ex ragazza. Mi sento a pezzi, è da ieri che non mangio e non so come superare questo momento. Piango di continuo, perchè tutto mi ricorda lei, e perchè è stato tutto troppo veloce. Fino a due giorni prima eravamo andati al mare e ridevamo e scherzavamo come non mai. Poi tutto d'improvviso è venuta da me, e mi fa "mi dispiace ma ci dobbiamo lasciare".
> 
> Scusate se mi confido con voi, e so che dovrei guardare avanti ma non ci riesco. Entro fine mese dovrei portare le carte per iscrivermi alla Laurea Magistrale in Biologia (il mio sogno) ma non penso di trovare la forza di studiare senza di lei.
> Oddio, perchè si deve soffrire così tanto per un amore?..



E' facile da dirsi, ma non devi permettere che una cosa del genere ti butti giù facendoti perdere anni di duro lavoro per raggiungere il tuo sogno; stringi i denti e non mollare!  chiusa una porta si apre un portone.


----------



## Djici (4 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Si, infatti. Io di amici veri non ne ho purtroppo. Per questo ho paura di fare fatica a rialzarmi presto.



Ma ora essendo libero e avendo piu tempo ti rifarai nuovi amici.
Ti consiglio lo sport.
Ti migliora il fisico (ed e sempre meglio per incontrare nuove ragazze), passi il tempo e sopratutto ti occupa la mente... che e sicuramente la cosa piu importante.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> E' facile da dirsi, ma non devi permettere che una cosa del genere ti butti giù facendoti perdere anni di duro lavoro per raggiungere il tuo sogno; stringi i denti e non mollare!  chiusa una porta si apre un portone.



Ci proverò. Se l'università cominciasse domani non riuscirei nemmeno a seguire una lezione e prendere appunti. Per fortuna è ancora presto e spero entro quella data di avere risposte alle domande che ormai mi ossessionano da ore.


----------



## vota DC (4 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Si quello è vero, se non mi ama più purtroppo doveva andare così. Non sono arrabbiato con lei, ma con me che non sono riuscito a farla innamorare di me.





PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Grazie ragazzi. Quello che mi ha sconvolto di questa cosa è il fatto che fino a poche ore prima andava tutto a meraviglia, e addirittura progettavamo del nostro futuro. E' successo d'improvviso.
> Venerdi eravamo al mare, e andava tutto alla grande. Sabato è praticamente sparita, non mi scriveva e non rispondeva alle chiamate. E poi domenica verso le 14 è venuta da me a lasciarmi.
> 
> E' successo tutto senza minimo preavviso, e questo mi ha demolito.



Unendo questi due pezzi direi che l'hai quasi scampata bella. Due anni sono andati, però da come presenti i fatti questa è stata due anni con te e immediatamente dopo aver cominciato a parlare del futuro insieme si è scoperto che guarda caso (a mio avviso fattore collegato almeno che tu non sia diventato un mostro o che lei espressamente ti abbia ritenuto un rospo da trasformare in principe) non ti amava più. La cosa avrebbe potuto andare avanti per decenni (con la crisi e la gerontocrazia i progetti dei giovani partono molto più tardi che in passato) senza che tu ti accorgessi di nulla.


----------



## dyablo65 (4 Agosto 2014)

pippo,
non si impara ad amare , per stare bene insieme bisogna anche sacrificarsi per l'altro e sacrificio significa dare tutto per il proprio partner.

che vita sarebbe stata insieme ad una persona cosi' volubile e che alla fine mi sa' che ha fatto solo il tuo bene ?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Agosto 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Unendo questi due pezzi direi che l'hai quasi scampata bella. Due anni sono andati, però da come presenti i fatti questa è stata due anni con te e immediatamente dopo aver cominciato a parlare del futuro insieme si è scoperto che guarda caso (a mio avviso fattore collegato almeno che tu non sia diventato un mostro o che lei espressamente ti abbia ritenuto un rospo da trasformare in principe) non ti amava più. La cosa avrebbe potuto andare avanti per decenni (con la crisi e la gerontocrazia i progetti dei giovani partono molto più tardi che in passato) senza che tu ti accorgessi di nulla.


In realtà parlavamo spesso del futuro insieme, ma mai in modo impegnativo cioè non le ho mai fatto proposte del tipo dopo gli studi andiamo a vivere insieme ecc ecc.


----------



## Love (4 Agosto 2014)

Pippo purtroppo è la vita...anche io un paio d'anni fa mi sn lasciato con la mia ragazza...ero a pezzi...dopo 3 anni insieme è stato difficile ricominciare..tutti gli amici erano fidanzati e con quelli liberi non è che mi trovassi granchè bene..ho faticato parecchio...poi però mi sn ripreso alla grande...ho ricominciato ad uscire a divertirmi e poi chiusa una porta si è aperto un portone...e che portone...mi sn fidanzato con una ragazza meravigliosa...e la mia ex di tanto in tanto mi cerca dicendo che è ancora innamorata di me..e io di tanto in tanto la mando a quel paese...sei giovane...da quello che leggo sei un bravo ragazzo...mettiti sotto con lo studio...ricreati degli amici...e vedrai che tra un pò sarà tutto un ricordo lontanissimo...ne sono certo...


----------



## cris (4 Agosto 2014)

tra 5-6 mesi manco te la ricorderai, il tempo cura tutto... non preoccuparti, ora è normale che tu stia male, è normale.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Agosto 2014)

Grazie [MENTION=1477]Love[/MENTION] e [MENTION=14]cris[/MENTION] per il supporto.

Spero presto di passare questo momento, ora come ora sono veramente a pezzi.
Grazie ancora a tutti


----------



## Freddy Manson (5 Agosto 2014)

Lo passerai, lo passerai, tranquillo. 
E' capitato a tutti, è normale che ora tu ci rimanga male. Come ti hanno già detto, dedicati a qualcosa che ti piace e cerca di svagarti uscendo con qualche amico: al resto ci penserà il tempo. Tra qualche mese ripenserai a come stavi, ti sentirai un cretin0 e dirai: "Ma veramente ho versato delle lacrime per una donna?". Perché fidati che non le meritano.
Ultima cosa: non pregiudicare il tuo futuro per una cosa del genere. Cavolo, hai 22 anni, hai voglia ad avere altre storie, mica sei un 40enne o un 50enne che, casomai, può avere difficoltà maggiori a ricominciare tutto daccapo.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Agosto 2014)

E' vero [MENTION=276]Freddy Manson[/MENTION] era la mia prima storia seria, e questa rottura mi ha abbastanza distrutto. Per il futuro, spero di passarlo in fretta per mettermi sotto con lo studio.
Grazie


----------



## Hellscream (17 Agosto 2014)

Mio fratello perde il lavoro... un contratto a tempo indeterminato nel nostro paese... L'atmosfera c'è qui non mi piace, tutti si sono buttati giù in modo incredibile...Si doveva sposare l'anno prossimo e ora tutto saltato. Sono tutti depressi, io non voglio farmi toccare da tutta questa negatività..


----------



## Bioware (17 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Si quello è vero, se non mi ama più purtroppo doveva andare così. Non sono arrabbiato con lei, ma con me che non sono riuscito a farla innamorare di me.



Non cadere nell'errore di considerarla una entità Astratta, le donne, così come noi, sono esseri umani, e così come noi fanno una marea di *********, prendono decisioni assurde e via discorrendo. É probabile che abbia qualcun altro, il comportamento standard di solito é questo. Non è facile, lo so, cerca un tappabuchi, fidati, é quello che ti serve in questo momento. Non innamorarti Però, usale le donne, così come loro usano noi, e tanti saluti


----------



## Bioware (17 Agosto 2014)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Mio fratello perde il lavoro... un contratto a tempo indeterminato nel nostro paese... L'atmosfera c'è qui non mi piace, tutti si sono buttati giù in modo incredibile...Si doveva sposare l'anno prossimo e ora tutto saltato. Sono tutti depressi, io non voglio farmi toccare da tutta questa negatività..



Quanti anni hai? Prendi, Parti, stai via un anno, da solo con te stesso, tornerai completamente diverso. Nella vita se non hai le palle non vai da nessuna parte, una lezione che ho imparato sulla Mia pelle


----------



## Hellscream (17 Agosto 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> Quanti anni hai? Prendi, Parti, stai via un anno, da solo con te stesso, tornerai completamente diverso. Nella vita se non hai le palle non vai da nessuna parte, una lezione che ho imparato sulla Mia pelle



27... tutta questa situazione mi sta distruggendo... in 2 giorni... in 2 giorni è successo un cataclisma...


----------



## de sica (17 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Dopo due anni e mezzo di una storia bellissima, sono stato lasciato dalla mia ormai ex ragazza. Mi sento a pezzi, è da ieri che non mangio e non so come superare questo momento. Piango di continuo, perchè tutto mi ricorda lei, e perchè è stato tutto troppo veloce. Fino a due giorni prima eravamo andati al mare e ridevamo e scherzavamo come non mai. Poi tutto d'improvviso è venuta da me, e mi fa "mi dispiace ma ci dobbiamo lasciare".
> 
> Scusate se mi confido con voi, e so che dovrei guardare avanti ma non ci riesco. Entro fine mese dovrei portare le carte per iscrivermi alla Laurea Magistrale in Biologia (il mio sogno) ma non penso di trovare la forza di studiare senza di lei.
> Oddio, perchè si deve soffrire così tanto per un amore?..



Ciao pippo, se non mi sbaglio vi eravate già lasciati molto tempo fa, per poi rimettervi insieme dopo pochi giorni, giusto?
Molti mesi fa aprii una discussione simile tua stessa situazione. Siccome sono passati solamente 6 mesi da quando mi sono lasciato con la mia ex, credo che chi meglio di me potrebbe darti consigli. Anch'io lasciato in modo molto sorprendente, quasi di punto in bianco, e non riuscivo a farmene una ragione... mi ponevo domande come fai tu, per capire dove avessi sbagliato e quando fosse avvenuta la fatidica "goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso", non dando mai colpe a lei ( cosa sbagliatissima perché quando ci si lascia, si è sbagliato sempre in DUE). Chiaramente per tutto il tempo in cui sono stato con lei e per tutte le cose che abbiamo condiviso insieme, i primi 2 mesi non sono stati facili. Mi ricordo che tutto febbraio mangiavo poco e dormivo sempre poco, svegliandomi presto e non sapendo mai cosa fare, sentendomi SOLO. E allora uscivo sempre a camminare, sentendomi la musica e cercando di "ammazzare" il tempo in questo modo.. sentivo il bisogno di sfogarmi con chiunque, con tutti gli amici possibili, alla ricerca di un consiglio o di una parola che mi risollevasse. C'è chi diceva "tornerà.. è solo questione di tempo" (speranza molto spesso vana e inutile), chi "fai chiodo scaccia chiodo, trovatene un'altra" (giusto, ma non adatto alla mia persona), chi infine " il tempo guarisce ogni ferita ed aggiusta tutto". Ora quest ultimo consiglio, è probabilmente quello che non riuscivo mai ad accettare e credere. I giorni non passavano mai, e ogni volta che la rivedevo, anche ignorarmi era ancora più doloroso.. come potevo credere alla scusa del "Tempo"? eppure dopo solamente 6 mesi, posso dirti che non c'è cosa più vera di QUESTA. Adesso mi sento di nuovo me stesso, ed è la cosa più importante, recuperare la fiducia in se stessi, il valore che ti dai!! e devi assolutamente farlo, anche se adesso non ti sembrerà possibile e non lo sarà ancora per un pochetto. Naturalmente a darmi un mano importante a superare questo momento sono stati gli amici, quelli più stretti, quelli che purtroppo quando mi ero fidanzato 2 anni fa, avevo in un certo senso soppiantato, sbagliando stupidamente. Perché a volte, si commette l'errore di isolarsi e di non uscirci più, e credo sia la cosa più sbagliata al mondo. Tuttavia loro, sin dal primo giorno in cui ero stato lasciato, si sono fatti trovare lì, pronti ad aiutarmi, nonostante come li avessi trattati. Adesso non solo sono più forte, ma sento che una cavolata simile non la farò mai più. E poi mi sono buttato sulle passioni che già avevo ma che non ho mai coltivato, causa il tempo che impiegavo per stare sempre con lei. Ho cominciato a suonare la chitarra in modo serio, e adesso sono più che un semplice principiante, suono tutte le canzoni possibili e riesco a suonare ogni tipo di accordo, in appena solo 6 mesi. Ho continuato a fare lezioni di canto, mettendoci tutta la passione possibile e la mia voglia di rivalsa, ottenendo belle soddisfazioni: a maggio ho vinto un concorso di canto in una cittadina vicina alla mia, davanti ad amici stretti, parenti e conoscenti venuti per me, e adesso devo registrare due brani in uno studio discografico e partecipare al "festival karaoke" che si farà a L'Aquila a breve. Ho studiato e finito gli ultimi 2 esami il 14 luglio, sistemando la sessione estiva universitaria. Ho fatto domanda per l'erasmus in modo giocoso, e per pochissimo mi prendevano e andavo a Lisbona. Ho continuato allenandomi nella corsa e in altri esercizi fisici migliorandomi fisicamente. In questi 6 mesi ho conosciuto tante persone e ho fatto abbastanza esperienze, per capire che la vita è un dono importantissimo che va "usato" ogni giorno, e non sprecato piangendo per una che non gliene frega niente. Io non ti prenderò in giro, se ha deciso di lasciarti un motivo c'è, sempre. O si è stufata di te, perché avevi comportamenti sbagliati nei suoi confronti come impedirgli un "qualcosa", o perché eri passivo, non assumevi più la forma di "maschio alpha" per lei, limitandoti ad un semplice essere "amico,fratello" per lei, anche se tu ovviamente hai sempre cercato il contrario, però facendo così siete caduti nella monotonia.. oppure perché purtroppo ha un altro, e in tutto questo tempo probabilmente ti avrà anche preso in giro, però voglio sperare di no perché altrimenti sarebbe una buttana paurosa. In tutti i casi possibili, lei non ti ama più. Proverà sicuramente ancora affetto, però non amore (e tu pensa che alcune neanche quello, appena ti lasciano). Lascia perdere chi ti dice "tornerà,fidati", perché "chi di speranza vive, disperato muore" e poi perché probabilmente nella maggiore dei casi non avverrà, e in quella piccola percentuale in cui tornano non sarà per amore ma per convenienza. E tu accetteresti di tornare con una che ti ha lasciato in quel modo e ti sta facendo soffrire in questi giorni?? Ci vuole lucidità amico mio, ma sopratutto in queste situazioni ORGOGLIO. Andarla a ripregare di tornare con te, non aumenterà altro che la sua autostima, affossando la tua e togliendoti tutta la dignità che ti rimane. Poniti questa domanda: perché voglio riprovare a stare insieme ad una persona che non mi vuole, non mi ama e che mi ha lasciato in un modo tutt'altro che ragionevole?
Quando una storia finisce, è molto probabile che il meccanismo che si sia danneggiato non riparta più, e sono poche le coppie che ce l'hanno fatta. E' probabile che i problemi ritorneranno fuori un'altra volta, e magari per qualcosa di ancora più futile.
Non sprecare tempo con una che non ti merita, quando fuori c'è un MONDO di persone a cui puoi regalare una "parte" di te, fare del bene, e sopratutto ragazze pronte a tutto pur che tu le corrisponda con lo stesso sentimento di amore e passione che loro potrebbero mettere con te.
Ovviamente tutto questo ti sembrerà un discorso fatto, eppure sono qui da quasi più di mezz'ora a scrivere, per condividere con te questa mia esperienza e cercare di farti capire che solo uno stupido getterebbe alle ortiche i propri sogni, i propri obiettivi, compreso lo studio, per una che magari adesso, mentre tu stai piangendo davanti a una vostra fotografia, si sta facendo un aperitivo con le proprie amiche, ridendo e scherzando come non fosse successo nulla. Si forte, voglioso e grintoso. Dimostra a tutti chi sei, non ti arrendere MAI, perché i veri ostacoli devono ancora arrivare e sarà li che tutte queste esperienze dovranno farti fare botta e resistenza. Apprezza chi cerca di darti un aiuto, e ricambialo se puoi, e lascia perdere le stupidaggini per fare il finto duro o fare ingelosire persone con stupidi "giochi di ruolo". Si sempre te stesso, perché chi ti vuole si farà sentire molto presto stai tranquillo.
Per qualunque altro consiglio io sarò qui presente,


----------



## Cm Punk (17 Agosto 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ciao pippo, se non mi sbaglio vi eravate già lasciati molto tempo fa, per poi rimettervi insieme dopo pochi giorni, giusto?
> Molti mesi fa aprii una discussione simile tua stessa situazione. Siccome sono passati solamente 6 mesi da quando mi sono lasciato con la mia ex, credo che chi meglio di me potrebbe darti consigli. Anch'io lasciato in modo molto sorprendente, quasi di punto in bianco, e non riuscivo a farmene una ragione... mi ponevo domande come fai tu, per capire dove avessi sbagliato e quando fosse avvenuta la fatidica "goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso", non dando mai colpe a lei ( cosa sbagliatissima perché quando ci si lascia, si è sbagliato sempre in DUE). Chiaramente per tutto il tempo in cui sono stato con lei e per tutte le cose che abbiamo condiviso insieme, i primi 2 mesi non sono stati facili. Mi ricordo che tutto febbraio mangiavo poco e dormivo sempre poco, svegliandomi presto e non sapendo mai cosa fare, sentendomi SOLO. E allora uscivo sempre a camminare, sentendomi la musica e cercando di "ammazzare" il tempo in questo modo.. sentivo il bisogno di sfogarmi con chiunque, con tutti gli amici possibili, alla ricerca di un consiglio o di una parola che mi risollevasse. C'è chi diceva "tornerà.. è solo questione di tempo" (speranza molto spesso vana e inutile), chi "fai chiodo scaccia chiodo, trovatene un'altra" (giusto, ma non adatto alla mia persona), chi infine " il tempo guarisce ogni ferita ed aggiusta tutto". Ora quest ultimo consiglio, è probabilmente quello che non riuscivo mai ad accettare e credere. I giorni non passavano mai, e ogni volta che la rivedevo, anche ignorarmi era ancora più doloroso.. come potevo credere alla scusa del "Tempo"? eppure dopo solamente 6 mesi, posso dirti che non c'è cosa più vera di QUESTA. Adesso mi sento di nuovo me stesso, ed è la cosa più importante, recuperare la fiducia in se stessi, il valore che ti dai!! e devi assolutamente farlo, anche se adesso non ti sembrerà possibile e non lo sarà ancora per un pochetto. Naturalmente a darmi un mano importante a superare questo momento sono stati gli amici, quelli più stretti, quelli che purtroppo quando mi ero fidanzato 2 anni fa, avevo in un certo senso soppiantato, sbagliando stupidamente. Perché a volte, si commette l'errore di isolarsi e di non uscirci più, e credo sia la cosa più sbagliata al mondo. Tuttavia loro, sin dal primo giorno in cui ero stato lasciato, si sono fatti trovare lì, pronti ad aiutarmi, nonostante come li avessi trattati. Adesso non solo sono più forte, ma sento che una cavolata simile non la farò mai più. E poi mi sono buttato sulle passioni che già avevo ma che non ho mai coltivato, causa il tempo che impiegavo per stare sempre con lei. Ho cominciato a suonare la chitarra in modo serio, e adesso sono più che un semplice principiante, suono tutte le canzoni possibili e riesco a suonare ogni tipo di accordo, in appena solo 6 mesi. Ho continuato a fare lezioni di canto, mettendoci tutta la passione possibile e la mia voglia di rivalsa, ottenendo belle soddisfazioni: a maggio ho vinto un concorso di canto in una cittadina vicina alla mia, davanti ad amici stretti, parenti e conoscenti venuti per me, e adesso devo registrare due brani in uno studio discografico e partecipare al "festival karaoke" che si farà a L'Aquila a breve. Ho studiato e finito gli ultimi 2 esami il 14 luglio, sistemando la sessione estiva universitaria. Ho fatto domanda per l'erasmus in modo giocoso, e per pochissimo mi prendevano e andavo a Lisbona. Ho continuato allenandomi nella corsa e in altri esercizi fisici migliorandomi fisicamente. In questi 6 mesi ho conosciuto tante persone e ho fatto abbastanza esperienze, per capire che la vita è un dono importantissimo che va "usato" ogni giorno, e non sprecato piangendo per una che non gliene frega niente. Io non ti prenderò in giro, se ha deciso di lasciarti un motivo c'è, sempre. O si è stufata di te, perché avevi comportamenti sbagliati nei suoi confronti come impedirgli un "qualcosa", o perché eri passivo, non assumevi più la forma di "maschio alpha" per lei, limitandoti ad un semplice essere "amico,fratello" per lei, anche se tu ovviamente hai sempre cercato il contrario, però facendo così siete caduti nella monotonia.. oppure perché purtroppo ha un altro, e in tutto questo tempo probabilmente ti avrà anche preso in giro, però voglio sperare di no perché altrimenti sarebbe una buttana paurosa. In tutti i casi possibili, lei non ti ama più. Proverà sicuramente ancora affetto, però non amore (e tu pensa che alcune neanche quello, appena ti lasciano). Lascia perdere chi ti dice "tornerà,fidati", perché "chi di speranza vive, disperato muore" e poi perché probabilmente nella maggiore dei casi non avverrà, e in quella piccola percentuale in cui tornano non sarà per amore ma per convenienza. E tu accetteresti di tornare con una che ti ha lasciato in quel modo e ti sta facendo soffrire in questi giorni?? Ci vuole lucidità amico mio, ma sopratutto in queste situazioni ORGOGLIO. Andarla a ripregare di tornare con te, non aumenterà altro che la sua autostima, affossando la tua e togliendoti tutta la dignità che ti rimane. Poniti questa domanda: perché voglio riprovare a stare insieme ad una persona che non mi vuole, non mi ama e che mi ha lasciato in un modo tutt'altro che ragionevole?
> Quando una storia finisce, è molto probabile che il meccanismo che si sia danneggiato non riparta più, e sono poche le coppie che ce l'hanno fatta. E' probabile che i problemi ritorneranno fuori un'altra volta, e magari per qualcosa di ancora più futile.
> Non sprecare tempo con una che non ti merita, quando fuori c'è un MONDO di persone a cui puoi regalare una "parte" di te, fare del bene, e sopratutto ragazze pronte a tutto pur che tu le corrisponda con lo stesso sentimento di amore e passione che loro potrebbero mettere con te.
> ...


Io mi ricordo quella discussione, perchè ci eravamo lasciati nello stesso periodo, ed avevo risposto perché stavamo passando un po la stessa situazione e ci eravamo "rincuorati" a vicenda (infatti ho appena riletto quella discussione) e anche se non ti conosco sono davvero felice che va alla grande per te! 
Ora per caso sono capitato qua, sottoscrivo ogni tua parola, normale che all'inizio sembra impossibile superarla, giuro che lo pensavo pure io, ma ad un certo punto capisci che devi rialzarti e andare avanti, io sono arrivato ad affermare che è stata una benedizione, quello che sembrava una catastrofe mi ha reso una persona più matura, mi ha fatto crescere, il fatto di aver superato quella delusione mi ha reso una persona più forte e determinata, come se fossi "rinato", ho capito tante cose sulle persone che mi circondavano, ho capito quali erano i veri amici e le persone che mi volevano davvero bene, ho viaggiato e voglio fare altri viaggi, ho capito che bisogna vivere e non "sopravvivere", e anche solo di aver superato quel momento è una soddisfazione. Ora la vedo in giro e sono io quello che la ignora. 
Purtroppo a questa età queste cose capitano, difficilmente un amore "adolescenziale" sarà l'amore della vita, sebbene pensavi il contrario quando ci si stava insieme, infondo come si dice ciò che non ti uccide.. ti rende più forte.. è proprio vero! 
Bisogna andare avanti nella vita, sempre!


----------



## de sica (17 Agosto 2014)

Cm Punk ha scritto:


> Io mi ricordo quella discussione, perchè ci eravamo lasciati nello stesso periodo, ed avevo risposto perché stavamo passando un po la stessa situazione e ci eravamo "rincuorati" a vicenda (infatti ho appena riletto quella discussione) e anche se non ti conosco sono davvero felice che va alla grande per te!
> Ora per caso sono capitato qua, sottoscrivo ogni tua parola, normale che all'inizio sembra impossibile superarla, giuro che lo pensavo pure io, ma ad un certo punto capisci che devi rialzarti e andare avanti, io sono arrivato ad affermare che è stata una benedizione, quello che sembrava una catastrofe mi ha reso una persona più matura, mi ha fatto crescere, il fatto di aver superato quella delusione mi ha reso una persona più forte e determinata, come se fossi "rinato", ho capito tante cose sulle persone che mi circondavano, ho capito quali erano i veri amici e le persone che mi volevano davvero bene, ho viaggiato e voglio fare altri viaggi, ho capito che bisogna vivere e non "sopravvivere", e anche solo di aver superato quel momento è una soddisfazione. Ora la vedo in giro e sono io quello che la ignora.
> Purtroppo a questa età queste cose capitano, difficilmente un amore "adolescenziale" sarà l'amore della vita, sebbene pensavi il contrario quando ci si stava insieme, infondo come si dice ciò che non ti uccide.. ti rende più forte.. è proprio vero!
> Bisogna andare avanti nella vita, sempre!



Ti ringrazio, e contraccambio la felicità nei tuoi confronti, sapendo che hai saputo rialzarti e prenderti le tue rivincite! 
La scelta è questa, o rimanere fermi e passivi, subendo il dolore e rinunciando a tante belle esperienze, oppure incassare il colpo, rialzarsi e fare tesoro di queste esperienze, negative e positive, e diventare una persona migliore, senza tirarsi mai indietro, ponendosi dei traguardi e arrivando a raggiungere tali traguardi


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (17 Agosto 2014)

Grazie mille [MENTION=95]de sica[/MENTION] ho letto con piacere quello che mi hai scritto.
Mi fa piacere sentire che dopo un esperienza simile alla mia, tu adesso stia bene e sia felice. Purtroppo la differenza tra me e la maggior parte dei ragazzi, compreso te, è che negli ultimi 5 anni ho dedicato tutto il tempo a questa ragazza, prima perchè cercavo di conquistarla e poi perchè ci stavo insieme, e pensavo andasse tutto bene. Questo mi ha portato a non farmi veri amici, tranne qualche ragazzo/a che conosco all'Università ma preferisco chiamarli compagni più che amici.
Dopo il fatto di due settimane fa infatti non ho più nulla, e so che è sbagliato ma se mi chiedesse di tornare insieme le direi sicuramente di si.

Quello che mi ha devastato è che finalmente mi sentivo completo, cioè mi sentivo un vero ragazzo, sicuro di se e aperto a conoscere le persone nuove. Ma in verità prima di conoscere lei, ero l'opposto di questo, e adesso che non ho più lei accanto mi sembra di tornare indietro di 3 anni. Di nuovo isolato nel mio mondo, perennemente triste e con autostima zero.

Se poi aggiungiamo il fatto che poche ore prima che mi lasciasse avevamo passato una splendida giornata al mare, diventa tutto ancora più triste, perchè se ha mentito per tutto questo tempo è stata veramente brava.
Mi viene da pensare che siano stati i suoi genitori a dirle di troncare il rapporto, visto che non mi vedono bene anzi per niente. Perchè un cambiamento così repentino in poche ore lo vedo strano e sospettoso.

Grazie ancora


----------



## de sica (17 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Grazie mille [MENTION=95]de sica[/MENTION] ho letto con piacere quello che mi hai scritto.
> Mi fa piacere sentire che dopo un esperienza simile alla mia, tu adesso stia bene e sia felice. Purtroppo la differenza tra me e la maggior parte dei ragazzi, compreso te, è che negli ultimi 5 anni ho dedicato tutto il tempo a questa ragazza, prima perchè cercavo di conquistarla e poi perchè ci stavo insieme, e pensavo andasse tutto bene. Questo mi ha portato a non farmi veri amici, tranne qualche ragazzo/a che conosco all'Università ma preferisco chiamarli compagni più che amici.
> Dopo il fatto di due settimane fa infatti non ho più nulla, e so che è sbagliato ma se mi chiedesse di tornare insieme le direi sicuramente di si.
> 
> ...



Di nulla, e ripeto se mai ti servirà in futuro una persona con la quale confrontarti e aprirti, riguardo questa storia, io sarò presente 

Quello che ti posso dire, è che sicuramente hai sbagliato a non costruirti delle sane amicizie con altri ragazzi in tutto questo tempo, primo perché ti sei perso tante belle esperienze che solo gli amici ti possono regalare, e secondo perché nel bene e nel male loro, se veri, saranno sempre presenti, pronti a farti ridere e a tirarti su di morale quando le cose non vanno nel verso giusto.
Non puoi idealizzare cosi tanto un rapporto, perché non lo fanno le persone che si sposano e magari convivono da tanti anni, quindi non possiamo farlo noi, che siamo ancora dei ragazzi fondamentalmente, abbiamo appena superato i 20, e chissà quante persone dovremo conoscere ancora. Tu credi che lei l'abbia fatto? sta qui la differenza caro pippo, lei forse, aldilà che si sia comportata male o meno, non ha dato lo stesso peso al rapporto come lo hai dato tu. Tu ci avrai messo l'anima probabilmente, e questo ti fa onore perché ragazzi come te ce ne sono pochi in questo mondo, però delle volte bisogna cercare di non andare oltre, di non vivere il rapporto, sopratutto in questa età, troppo intensamente, perché è normale non essere nel pieno della maturità e prendere decisioni delle volte un po' irrazionali. Come puoi diventare più forte, più autonomo e provare ad iniziare un nuovo "percorso" di vita? Cominciando a considerare l'altro/a esattamente per come è e non vivendolo come il tuo complemento o come l'unico dispensatore di affetto, insomma riconoscendo i tuoi confini e soprattutto i suoi. 
Non devi vivere per "lei", ma vivere per te stesso, dandogli i suoi spazi e concedendoti i momenti giusti per renderla speciale. Le donne non hanno bisogno di uno che vive per loro, come se fossi tu il bisognoso, ma di uno che le "trascina" emotivamente e mentalmente e che sa come rassicurarle quando loro saranno insicure. 

Ricorda, imparare a vivere per te, e non a sopravvivere per "altri"


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (17 Agosto 2014)

Grazie [MENTION=95]de sica[/MENTION] , ci proverò


----------



## de sica (17 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Grazie [MENTION=95]de sica[/MENTION] , ci proverò



Sei un bravo ragazzo!! da quello che hai scritto presumo anche abbastanza responsabile, anche perché anni fa eri pure mod del forum.
Anche se ti ho detto che hai sbagliato a non aver costruito delle amicizie sane in passato, non vuol dire che non puoi farlo adesso!! hai ancora tantissimo tempo per recuperare, e devi farlo assolutamente, perché anche la tua ex probabilmente ce le avrà, e dove credi che prenderà la forza quando le cose gli andranno bene oppure male?
Inoltre aggiungo che un ragazzo con la tua passione e che si è già laureato a soli 22 anni, si trova molto raramente e in molte farebbero la fila per averti come loro fidanzato. 
Non ti fare problemi sull'aspetto fisico, perché le donne spesso scelgono per altri motivi, che riguardano spesso il carattere, e non il fatto che tu sia bello o meno. Quelle che lo fanno non sono donne ma t...e, e quindi neanche vale la pena starci a parlare.
L'importante è che ora tu superi questo momento con un briciolo di energia positiva, perché dopo sarà tutto in discesa, ma non è facile, non è stato facile per me e per tanti altri che sono passati nella tua stessa situazione, ma ci vuole TEMPO. Solo tempo


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (17 Agosto 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Sei un bravo ragazzo!! da quello che hai scritto presumo anche abbastanza responsabile, anche perché anni fa eri pure mod del forum.
> Anche se ti ho detto che hai sbagliato a non aver costruito delle amicizie sane in passato, non vuol dire che non puoi farlo adesso!! hai ancora tantissimo tempo per recuperare, e devi farlo assolutamente, perché anche la tua ex probabilmente ce le avrà, e dove credi che prenderà la forza quando le cose gli andranno bene oppure male?
> Inoltre aggiungo che un ragazzo con la tua passione e che si è già laureato a soli 22 anni, si trova molto raramente e in molte farebbero la fila per averti come loro fidanzato.
> Non ti fare problemi sull'aspetto fisico, perché le donne spesso scelgono per altri motivi, che riguardano spesso il carattere, e non il fatto che tu sia bello o meno. Quelle che lo fanno non sono donne ma t...e, e quindi neanche vale la pena starci a parlare.
> L'importante è che ora tu superi questo momento con un briciolo di energia positiva, perché dopo sarà tutto in discesa, ma non è facile, non è stato facile per me e per tanti altri che sono passati nella tua stessa situazione, ma ci vuole TEMPO. Solo tempo


Me lo dicono anche i miei genitori che ho sbagliato un sacco a non farmi amici in questi anni, è vero. Spero di rimediare molto presto 
Grazie ancora


----------



## de sica (17 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Me lo dicono anche i miei genitori che ho sbagliato un sacco a non farmi amici in questi anni, è vero. Spero di rimediare molto presto
> Grazie ancora



E voglio credere che lo farai!! 
di nulla, in questo forum per me, siamo tutti come fratelli virtuali, quindi i tuoi problemi sono anche i miei 
Fammi sapere come andrà a finire questa vicenda, ma sopratutto che a breve ti iscriverai ad un nuovo corso di laura magistrale in Biologia


----------



## MissRossonera (18 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Dopo due anni e mezzo di una storia bellissima, sono stato lasciato dalla mia ormai ex ragazza. Mi sento a pezzi, è da ieri che non mangio e non so come superare questo momento. Piango di continuo, perchè tutto mi ricorda lei, e perchè è stato tutto troppo veloce. Fino a due giorni prima eravamo andati al mare e ridevamo e scherzavamo come non mai. Poi tutto d'improvviso è venuta da me, e mi fa "mi dispiace ma ci dobbiamo lasciare".
> 
> Scusate se mi confido con voi, e so che dovrei guardare avanti ma non ci riesco. Entro fine mese dovrei portare le carte per iscrivermi alla Laurea Magistrale in Biologia (il mio sogno) ma non penso di trovare la forza di studiare senza di lei.
> Oddio, perchè si deve soffrire così tanto per un amore?..



Io non ti conosco e non sono nemmeno ancora passata in una situazione simile,però intuisco che abbiamo la stessa età e oltretutto l'ha appena vissuta una delle mie migliori amiche.Lei è stata male addirittura da dover andare dallo psicoterapeuta per i frequenti attacchi di panico,non aveva appetito e piangeva sempre.Io ho cercato di starle accanto il più possibile,il tutto reso ancor più difficile dalla lontananza fisica.Oggi,dopo alcuni mesi,lei sta meglio.Non è ancora del tutto quella di prima,ma ha capito di chi può fidarsi,ha smesso di darsi tutte le colpe e la vedo di nuovo più sicura di sè.Io posso solo dirti quello che ho detto a lei:il dolore è grande e ci sta,non è vero che sono amori giovani e perciò di poco conto,a qualunque età se ci metti tutto il cuore la rottura farà sempre molto male.Ma non ci si deve annullare per l'altra persona e non si deve dipendere emotivamente solo da questa.Tu,come la mia amica,sei forte più di quanto immagini perchè tutti noi abbiamo dentro una forza che viene fuori nei momenti di bisogno.Riscopri te stesso,apprezza le tue qualità e le cose e le persone che hai attorno,e poi tieniti impegnato,magari con qualche nuova attività.Vedrai che piano piano andrà sempre meglio e tornerai a sorridere,e avrai la forza anche per affrontare gli studi.Alla nostra età abbiamo tutta la vita davanti e tanto tempo per trovare la persona giusta. In bocca al lupo!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Agosto 2014)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Io non ti conosco e non sono nemmeno ancora passata in una situazione simile,però intuisco che abbiamo la stessa età e oltretutto l'ha appena vissuta una delle mie migliori amiche.Lei è stata male addirittura da dover andare dallo psicoterapeuta per i frequenti attacchi di panico,non aveva appetito e piangeva sempre.Io ho cercato di starle accanto il più possibile,il tutto reso ancor più difficile dalla lontananza fisica.Oggi,dopo alcuni mesi,lei sta meglio.Non è ancora del tutto quella di prima,ma ha capito di chi può fidarsi,ha smesso di darsi tutte le colpe e la vedo di nuovo più sicura di sè.Io posso solo dirti quello che ho detto a lei:il dolore è grande e ci sta,non è vero che sono amori giovani e perciò di poco conto,a qualunque età se ci metti tutto il cuore la rottura farà sempre molto male.Ma non ci si deve annullare per l'altra persona e non si deve dipendere emotivamente solo da questa.Tu,come la mia amica,sei forte più di quanto immagini perchè tutti noi abbiamo dentro una forza che viene fuori nei momenti di bisogno.Riscopri te stesso,apprezza le tue qualità e le cose e le persone che hai attorno,e poi tieniti impegnato,magari con qualche nuova attività.Vedrai che piano piano andrà sempre meglio e tornerai a sorridere,e avrai la forza anche per affrontare gli studi.Alla nostra età abbiamo tutta la vita davanti e tanto tempo per trovare la persona giusta. In bocca al lupo!


Grazie per il messaggio. Ci proverò


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Agosto 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> Non cadere nell'errore di considerarla una entità Astratta, le donne, così come noi, sono esseri umani, e così come noi fanno una marea di *********, prendono decisioni assurde e via discorrendo. É probabile che abbia qualcun altro, il comportamento standard di solito é questo. Non è facile, lo so, cerca un tappabuchi, fidati, é quello che ti serve in questo momento. Non innamorarti Però, usale le donne, così come loro usano noi, e tanti saluti



questo sintetizza tutto, hai ragione, è triste da dire ma è cosi


----------



## Bioware (18 Agosto 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> questo sintetizza tutto, hai ragione, è triste da dire ma è cosi



Non è per nulla triste una volta che lo si capisce. Non ha alcun senso legarsi a una sola persona, a 22 anni poi, LOL


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Agosto 2014)

Da due mesi a sta parte ho conosciuto una ragazza..All'inizio la vedevo solo come un amica,anche perché mi ero lasciato da poco con la mia ex,ora la vedo come qualcosa di più.Mi piace tanto,è bella dentro e fuori,ha la mia stessa visione dell'amore,ci troviamo da dio insieme eppure io sono dubbioso.Lei mi ha confessato che gli piaccio un sacco,che vorrebbe stare con me,che la faccio star bene etc etc...Purtroppo in questo periodo la mia vita è stramba.Ho un sacco di problemi personali che mi creano sbalzi d'umore assurdi.Mio fratello non mi rivolge quasi più la parola da circa 2 anni e non so bene perché,siamo diventati quasi estranei.Io mi faccio in 4 per tutti ma non ricevo mai nessuna riconoscenza,non che io faccia le cose per sentirmi dire "grazie sei bravo" ma ogni tanto avere anche solo una pacca sulla spalla sarebbe bella come cosa,invece no!Arrivano solo critiche.La cosa è frustrante e non mi fa stare sereno al 100%!In più mettiamoci il problema più grande e grave.

A 8 anni ho subito un grave trauma (non mi va di parlarne) inutile dire che mi ha stroncato di brutto.Col passare del tempo ho imparato a conviverci (l'unica cosa da fare,visto che non andrà mai via del tutto) ma di tanto in tanto questo trauma mi crea tutt'ora dei problemi..Nonostante siano passati 15 anni.Qual'è la cosa che mi fa restare dubbioso?E' questa.In vita mia son riuscito ad aprirmi su sta cosa con una sola persona,la mia ex.Ho visto come l'ho distrutta (è lei che ha sempre insistito per sapere come mai ogni tanto mi stranivo) raccontandogli quello che mi era successo,ho visto come è cambiata e quanto dolore io gli abbia provocato.Lei mi ha sempre consigliato d'andare da uno psicologo,ma io non mi sento affatto pronto per andarci.Comunque il punto è che non ho voglia di rifare la stessa cosa con questa nuova ragazza.E' troppo fantastica,è troppo unica e forse si merita di meglio.Eppure se una ragazza vorrà stare con me per tanto tempo prima o poi verrà a conoscenza di questo trauma,è un fatto inevitabile.
Io non so che fare...Lasciarla libera senza fargli provare queste brutte cose,oppure mettermi insieme e affrontare la cosa in futuro insieme a lei?Questa cosa mi fa perdere la testa..Mi piace come ragazza e pure tanto,ma non voglio nemmeno rendere infernale la sua vita...Se mi metto insieme a lei mi sento un egoista del cavolo,se non lo faccio sento che potrei perdere una bella occasione..Boh..Non so che fare.La cosa sommata a tutti gli altri problemi che ho mi fa sembrare quasi bipolare.Un momento sono felice,quello dopo triste.
Lo so che passerà tutto,che col passare del tempo andrà meglio...Sono uno che sa queste cose,uno che lotta e non molla mai,ma ogni tanto ho bisogno anche io di sfogarmi con qualcuno...Anche perché con gli amici e con le persone che mi amano,non ci riesco mai.


Scusate per il post kilometrico.


----------



## Bioware (18 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Da due mesi a sta parte ho conosciuto una ragazza..All'inizio la vedevo solo come un amica,anche perché mi ero lasciato da poco con la mia ex,ora la vedo come qualcosa di più.Mi piace tanto,è bella dentro e fuori,ha la mia stessa visione dell'amore,ci troviamo da dio insieme eppure io sono dubbioso.Lei mi ha confessato che gli piaccio un sacco,che vorrebbe stare con me,che la faccio star bene etc etc...Purtroppo in questo periodo la mia vita è stramba.Ho un sacco di problemi personali che mi creano sbalzi d'umore assurdi.Mio fratello non mi rivolge quasi più la parola da circa 2 anni e non so bene perché,siamo diventati quasi estranei.Io mi faccio in 4 per tutti ma non ricevo mai nessuna riconoscenza,non che io faccia le cose per sentirmi dire "grazie sei bravo" ma ogni tanto avere anche solo una pacca sulla spalla sarebbe bella come cosa,invece no!Arrivano solo critiche.La cosa è frustrante e non mi fa stare sereno al 100%!In più mettiamoci il problema più grande e grave.
> 
> A 8 anni ho subito un grave trauma (non mi va di parlarne) inutile dire che mi ha stroncato di brutto.Col passare del tempo ho imparato a conviverci (l'unica cosa da fare,visto che non andrà mai via del tutto) ma di tanto in tanto questo trauma mi crea tutt'ora dei problemi..Nonostante siano passati 15 anni.Qual'è la cosa che mi fa restare dubbioso?E' questa.In vita mia son riuscito ad aprirmi su sta cosa con una sola persona,la mia ex.Ho visto come l'ho distrutta (è lei che ha sempre insistito per sapere come mai ogni tanto mi stranivo) raccontandogli quello che mi era successo,ho visto come è cambiata e quanto dolore io gli abbia provocato.Lei mi ha sempre consigliato d'andare da uno psicologo,ma io non mi sento affatto pronto per andarci.Comunque il punto è che non ho voglia di rifare la stessa cosa con questa nuova ragazza.E' troppo fantastica,è troppo unica e forse si merita di meglio.Eppure se una ragazza vorrà stare con me per tanto tempo prima o poi verrà a conoscenza di questo trauma,è un fatto inevitabile.
> Io non so che fare...Lasciarla libera senza fargli provare queste brutte cose,oppure mettermi insieme e affrontare la cosa in futuro insieme a lei?Questa cosa mi fa perdere la testa..Mi piace come ragazza e pure tanto,ma non voglio nemmeno rendere infernale la sua vita...Se mi metto insieme a lei mi sento un egoista del cavolo,se non lo faccio sento che potrei perdere una bella occasione..Boh..Non so che fare.La cosa sommata a tutti gli altri problemi che ho mi fa sembrare quasi bipolare.Un momento sono felice,quello dopo triste.
> ...


A mio parere il problema di noi uomini é sempre lo stesso, per un motivo o per altro, ovvero quello di considerare la donna come una entità strana fatta di chissà quale sostanza. Tu ci stai bene insieme? Lei sta bene insieme a te? E allora che ti frega? Sei un egoista se decidi per lei, lei ha una sua testa e prende le sue decisioni. Tu hai un segreto, un trauma tuo che non ti senti pronto ancora a dirle, dunque perché farlo? Per prima cosa, qualsiasi trauma sia, se non ti senti pronto a distanza di anni per affrontarlo, sei un debole. Sei qui, respiri, vivi, qualsiasi cosa terribile (e non metto in dubbio che lo sia) possa esserti capitata, non é facendo finta di nulla o aspettando che passi chissà cosa che ti metterai alle spalle tale problema. Ma, come detto, al di là del trauma in sé, non esiste che tu debba decidere per altri al di fuori di te stesso. Ognuno nella propria vita Va incontro a delle esperienze, più o meno meritate, ma comunque quasi sempre determinate dalle scelte che vengono fatte. Dunque, se mettiamo caso tu fra tot mesi ti sentirai pronto a parlarle di questa cosa e lei ne uscirà distrutta, il problema sarà tutto suo. Mai mettersi al di sopra delle parti, capisco il tuo intento, che é molto nobile, ma ti assicuro che il troppo altruismo fa veramente più danni che altro, perché finisci per non considerare come Individui le persone a cui tieni, ma come cucciolini da proteggere. Non è così. Non è giusto né per te, che hai già te stesso di cui decidere, né per lei, che ha una sua volontà e una sua testa, e si prende le conseguenze dell'averla. Se tu ti senti di starci insieme (per me assurdo farlo, ma se tu stai bene chi sono io per giudicare), e lei é d'accordo, non pensarci manco un secondo di più. L'unico momento sicuro nella vita é quello che stai vivendo, e la cosa più brutta in assoluto é avere rimpianti. La cosa migliore é fare sempre quello che si vuole fare, compatibilmente con il desiderio altrui ovviamente


----------



## Miro (18 Agosto 2014)

Visto che è periodo, mi sono lasciato anch'io...

Lei mi amava tantissimo, ma io nell'ultimo periodo le facevo pesare tutto quanto, ogni mio problema (la mancanza di soldi per andarla a trovare ogni giorno, lei voleva solo stare con me ed io le rinfacciavo la distanza e i soldi spesi in benzina)...per mesi l'ho umiliata per via di uno dei suoi migliori amici che prova qualcosa per lei e le dicevo di allontanarlo, litigando perchè lo allontanasse da lei e dal nostro rapporto, non perdonandole la scelta di non allontanarlo...lei nonostante ogni casino non mi ha mai tradito con lui, ora ne sono certo...ed ora che mi ha lasciato mi sento un verme schifoso che non merità felicità per il resto delle sua vita, perchè la felicità l'avevo in mano e l'ho gettata nella spazzatura con i miei comportamenti...ho sentito il bisogno di umiliarmi anch'io, di farlo all'infinito se necessario, ma non è bastato, non tornerà più...mi faccio schifo...


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Da due mesi a sta parte ho conosciuto una ragazza..All'inizio la vedevo solo come un amica,anche perché mi ero lasciato da poco con la mia ex,ora la vedo come qualcosa di più.Mi piace tanto,è bella dentro e fuori,ha la mia stessa visione dell'amore,ci troviamo da dio insieme eppure io sono dubbioso.Lei mi ha confessato che gli piaccio un sacco,che vorrebbe stare con me,che la faccio star bene etc etc...Purtroppo in questo periodo la mia vita è stramba.Ho un sacco di problemi personali che mi creano sbalzi d'umore assurdi.Mio fratello non mi rivolge quasi più la parola da circa 2 anni e non so bene perché,siamo diventati quasi estranei.Io mi faccio in 4 per tutti ma non ricevo mai nessuna riconoscenza,non che io faccia le cose per sentirmi dire "grazie sei bravo" ma ogni tanto avere anche solo una pacca sulla spalla sarebbe bella come cosa,invece no!Arrivano solo critiche.La cosa è frustrante e non mi fa stare sereno al 100%!In più mettiamoci il problema più grande e grave.
> 
> A 8 anni ho subito un grave trauma (non mi va di parlarne) inutile dire che mi ha stroncato di brutto.Col passare del tempo ho imparato a conviverci (l'unica cosa da fare,visto che non andrà mai via del tutto) ma di tanto in tanto questo trauma mi crea tutt'ora dei problemi..Nonostante siano passati 15 anni.Qual'è la cosa che mi fa restare dubbioso?E' questa.In vita mia son riuscito ad aprirmi su sta cosa con una sola persona,la mia ex.Ho visto come l'ho distrutta (è lei che ha sempre insistito per sapere come mai ogni tanto mi stranivo) raccontandogli quello che mi era successo,ho visto come è cambiata e quanto dolore io gli abbia provocato.Lei mi ha sempre consigliato d'andare da uno psicologo,ma io non mi sento affatto pronto per andarci.Comunque il punto è che non ho voglia di rifare la stessa cosa con questa nuova ragazza.E' troppo fantastica,è troppo unica e forse si merita di meglio.Eppure se una ragazza vorrà stare con me per tanto tempo prima o poi verrà a conoscenza di questo trauma,è un fatto inevitabile.
> Io non so che fare...Lasciarla libera senza fargli provare queste brutte cose,oppure mettermi insieme e affrontare la cosa in futuro insieme a lei?Questa cosa mi fa perdere la testa..Mi piace come ragazza e pure tanto,ma non voglio nemmeno rendere infernale la sua vita...Se mi metto insieme a lei mi sento un egoista del cavolo,se non lo faccio sento che potrei perdere una bella occasione..Boh..Non so che fare.La cosa sommata a tutti gli altri problemi che ho mi fa sembrare quasi bipolare.Un momento sono felice,quello dopo triste.
> ...



Io "mi darei una possibilità" con questa ragazza. Del trauma che dire (spero non sia quel che penso). Hai mai provato da qualche specialista ??? Uno non può tenersi tutto dentro.


----------



## de sica (18 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Visto che è periodo, mi sono lasciato anch'io...
> 
> Lei mi amava tantissimo, ma io nell'ultimo periodo le facevo pesare tutto quanto, ogni mio problema (la mancanza di soldi per andarla a trovare ogni giorno, lei voleva solo stare con me ed io le rinfacciavo la distanza e i soldi spesi in benzina)...per mesi l'ho umiliata per via di uno dei suoi migliori amici che prova qualcosa per lei e le dicevo di allontanarlo, litigando perchè lo allontanasse da lei e dal nostro rapporto, non perdonandole la scelta di non allontanarlo...lei nonostante ogni casino non mi ha mai tradito con lui, ora ne sono certo...ed ora che mi ha lasciato mi sento un verme schifoso che non merità felicità per il resto delle sua vita, perchè la felicità l'avevo in mano e l'ho gettata nella spazzatura con i miei comportamenti...ho sentito il bisogno di umiliarmi anch'io, di farlo all'infinito se necessario, ma non è bastato, non tornerà più...mi faccio schifo...



Ciao miro, ormai visto che ho dato una mano a pippo, ti dico la mia di opinione su questa tua storia.
Parto dal presupposto che, secondo me, "chi ama, non lascia" quindi evidentemente i problemi esistevano da un bel po'.. ti posso dire che la cosa che più al mondo odiano le persone, sopratutto le donne, è l'oppressione. Quella che forse tu, magari non volendo ma agendo di gelosia, hai esercitato su di lei per diverso tempo. Come ti sentiresti tu se qualcuno ti impedisse di fare qualcosa? se qualcuno ti dicesse di lasciare perdere amiche o amici a te cari? non credo ti avrebbe fatto piacere anzi.. 
la FIDUCIA è la base di ogni rapporto, che sia amicizia o relazione amorosa, specialmente in quest'ultima. Evidentemente tu non ti fidavi più di lei, non so se per motivazione plausibile o solo per una esagerata gelosia nata senza motivo. Se lei ti amava moltissimo, non ti avrebbe mai tradito, altrimenti non avrebbe scelto TE, tra tante persone. E' proprio questo il concetto che molti di noi non capiscono, compreso il sottoscritto che ha commesso alcuni errori simili ai tuoi. Non puoi obbligare una persona a fare delle scelte, perché esse saranno sempre forzate e mai sincere. Se la cosa ti provocava dolore o fastidio doveva essere lei stessa a prendere una decisione, ma se ha deciso di mantenere il rapporto di amicizia vuol dire che semplicemente ci teneva da amica e basta, e non perché per forza provava un sentimento d'amore nei suoi confronti. A volte la nostra mente ci fa fare viaggi e voli pindarici paurosi, credendo quello che forse potrebbe non accadere mai. Ovviamente se poi la cosa ti creava un disagio interiore così profondo, e magari la vedevi più presa con lui che con te, forse avresti dovuto semplicemente fargli capire che meritavi più rispetto, che per lei non c'era più posto, che meriti una persona che ti voglia e ti difenda con la sua totale volontà, senza mettere il piede in due scarpe. Anche se è difficile, se quella persona la ami ancora, lasciarla, in queste situazioni vanno prese scelte autoritarie e di "coraggio". 
In ultimo ti dico, che è sbagliatissimo rinfacciare le cose che hai fatto per lei o le scelte che hai preso per causa sua. Tu sei libero di fare quello che ti senti, quello che vuoi, lei di certo non ti avrà obbligato. Se hai fatto tanti sacrifici economici per stargli vicino è perché lo volevi tu, con la speranza di fargli piacere, e rinfacciandoglielo non fai altro che dimostrarti una persona calcolatrice pronta a usare tali scuse quando ne avrai bisogno. Tutte le cose belle che hai fatto per la vostra storia, le hai fatte perché eri felice in quel momento, perché era tua intenzione farle, non puoi allora rinfacciarle come quasi fossi stato costretto. Non sputare mai sul piatto dove hai mangiato né avere rimorsi o rimpianti per quello che hai fatto, perché quando l'hai fatto eri felice e consapevole di tutto.
Le storie iniziano e finiscono.. non darti troppe colpe, di sbagliare capita a tutti, siamo umani, non è umiliandoti che tornerai felice e che lei forse possa ripensarci. Vedila così, dagli errori che hai commesso e che secondo me avrà commesso anche lei (perché spesso quando termina una storia, si sbaglia entrambi), fanne tesoro, perché serviranno a migliorarti e a renderti ancora più forte e più interessante di prima. E probabilmente la prossima volta non sbaglierai!! e magari incontrerai veramente quella "giusta"


----------



## Miro (18 Agosto 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ciao miro, ormai visto che ho dato una mano a pippo, ti dico la mia di opinione su questa tua storia.
> Parto dal presupposto che, secondo me, "chi ama, non lascia" quindi evidentemente i problemi esistevano da un bel po'.. ti posso dire che la cosa che più al mondo odiano le persone, sopratutto le donne, è l'oppressione. Quella che forse tu, magari non volendo ma agendo di gelosia, hai esercitato su di lei per diverso tempo. Come ti sentiresti tu se qualcuno ti impedisse di fare qualcosa? se qualcuno ti dicesse di lasciare perdere amiche o amici a te cari? non credo ti avrebbe fatto piacere anzi..
> la FIDUCIA è la base di ogni rapporto, che sia amicizia o relazione amorosa, specialmente in quest'ultima. Evidentemente tu non ti fidavi più di lei, non so se per motivazione plausibile o solo per una esagerata gelosia nata senza motivo. Se lei ti amava moltissimo, non ti avrebbe mai tradito, altrimenti non avrebbe scelto TE, tra tante persone. E' proprio questo il concetto che molti di noi non capiscono, compreso il sottoscritto che ha commesso alcuni errori simili ai tuoi. Non puoi obbligare una persona a fare delle scelte, perché esse saranno sempre forzate e mai sincere. Se la cosa ti provocava dolore o fastidio doveva essere lei stessa a prendere una decisione, ma se ha deciso di mantenere il rapporto di amicizia vuol dire che semplicemente ci teneva da amica e basta, e non perché per forza provava un sentimento d'amore nei suoi confronti. A volte la nostra mente ci fa fare viaggi e voli pindarici paurosi, credendo quello che forse potrebbe non accadere mai. Ovviamente se poi la cosa ti creava un disagio interiore così profondo, e magari la vedevi più presa con lui che con te, forse avresti dovuto semplicemente fargli capire che meritavi più rispetto, che per lei non c'era più posto, che meriti una persona che ti voglia e ti difenda con la sua totale volontà, senza mettere il piede in due scarpe. Anche se è difficile, se quella persona la ami ancora, lasciarla, in queste situazioni vanno prese scelte autoritarie e di "coraggio".
> In ultimo ti dico, che è sbagliatissimo rinfacciare le cose che hai fatto per lei o le scelte che hai preso per causa sua. Tu sei libero di fare quello che ti senti, quello che vuoi, lei di certo non ti avrà obbligato. Se hai fatto tanti sacrifici economici per stargli vicino è perché lo volevi tu, con la speranza di fargli piacere, e rinfacciandoglielo non fai altro che dimostrarti una persona calcolatrice pronta a usare tali scuse quando ne avrai bisogno. Tutte le cose belle che hai fatto per la vostra storia, le hai fatte perché eri felice in quel momento, perché era tua intenzione farle, non puoi allora rinfacciarle come quasi fossi stato costretto. Non sputare mai sul piatto dove hai mangiato né avere rimorsi o rimpianti per quello che hai fatto, perché quando l'hai fatto eri felice e consapevole di tutto.
> Le storie iniziano e finiscono.. non darti troppe colpe, di sbagliare capita a tutti, siamo umani, non è umiliandoti che tornerai felice e che lei forse possa ripensarci. Vedila così, dagli errori che hai commesso e che secondo me avrà commesso anche lei (perché spesso quando termina una storia, si sbaglia entrambi), fanne tesoro, perché serviranno a migliorarti e a renderti ancora più forte e più interessante di prima. E probabilmente la prossima volta non sbaglierai!! e magari incontrerai veramente quella "giusta"



De sica hai centrato tutto.
Non ci fidavamo a vicenda, io per questa storia del suo amico che ci provava ma lei negava l'evidenza e lei perchè usciva da una relazione in cui è stata tradita, in cui il suo ex non l'ha rincorsa quando si sono lasciati e non ha perso a farsi un altra. 
Mi dava tanto fastidio questo suo rapporto col suo amico, e si le ho detto svariate volte di allontanarlo (anche a fronte di errori suoi eh, perchè anche lei ammetteva di sbagliare), ma solo quello...oltre a lui non le ho mai impedito di uscire con gli altri suoi amici.
Io non volevo chiedere i soldi a mia madre (lunga storia) e ho sempre cercato di usare i miei in ogni cosa, ma i soldi non sono infiniti ed hanno iniziato a scarseggiarmi, al punto che adesso non ho la somma necessaria a pagarmi la retta universitaria...ho scaricato tutto su di lei ed ho sbagliato, mi do si troppe colpe perchè se è finita è in grandissima parte colpa mia...magari hai ragione sul fatto che prima o poi troverò quella giusta, ma per me quella giusta è lei...la sto rincorrendo in ogni modo ma è inutile purtroppo...


----------



## de sica (18 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> De sica hai centrato tutto.
> Non ci fidavamo a vicenda, io per questa storia del suo amico che ci provava ma lei negava l'evidenza e lei perchè usciva da una relazione in cui è stata tradita, in cui il suo ex non l'ha rincorsa quando si sono lasciati e non ha perso a farsi un altra.
> Mi dava tanto fastidio questo suo rapporto col suo amico, e si le ho detto svariate volte di allontanarlo (anche a fronte di errori suoi eh, perchè anche lei ammetteva di sbagliare), ma solo quello...oltre a lui non le ho mai impedito di uscire con gli altri suoi amici.
> Io non volevo chiedere i soldi a mia madre (lunga storia) e ho sempre cercato di usare i miei in ogni cosa, ma i soldi non sono infiniti ed hanno iniziato a scarseggiarmi, al punto che adesso non ho la somma necessaria a pagarmi la retta universitaria...ho scaricato tutto su di lei ed ho sbagliato, mi do si troppe colpe perchè se è finita è in grandissima parte colpa mia...magari hai ragione sul fatto che prima o poi troverò quella giusta, ma per me quella giusta è lei...la sto rincorrendo in ogni modo ma è inutile purtroppo...



Giusto per curiosità, quando è successa la vostra rottura? e leggendo di università, suppongo tu abbia più di 20 anni


----------



## Miro (18 Agosto 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Giusto per curiosità, quando è successa la vostra rottura? e leggendo di università, suppongo tu abbia più di 20 anni



3 giorni fa...io ho 22 anni e lei 20, siamo compagni di università (ho iniziato tardi perchè dopo il diploma ho lavorato).


----------



## de sica (18 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> 3 giorni fa...io ho 22 anni e lei 20, siamo compagni di università (ho iniziato tardi perchè dopo il diploma ho lavorato).



immagino ti avrà dato delle motivazioni.. spero almeno dette faccia a faccia


----------



## Miro (18 Agosto 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> immagino ti avrà dato delle motivazioni.. spero almeno dette faccia a faccia




Le motivazioni ci sono e sono tante...però no, ci siamo lasciati al telefono...


----------



## de sica (18 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Le motivazioni ci sono e sono tante...però no, ci siamo lasciati al telefono...



cavolo, ma eravate insieme da tanto o comunque una storia di massimo 6 mesi? capisco non sia facile metabolizzare se il tutto è successo solo 3 giorni fa


----------



## Miro (18 Agosto 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> cavolo, ma eravate insieme da tanto o comunque una storia di massimo 6 mesi? capisco non sia facile metabolizzare se il tutto è successo solo 3 giorni fa



Facevamo 9 mesi a Settembre...ma con lei sembrava di stare assieme da sempre...


----------



## de sica (18 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Facevamo 9 mesi a Settembre...ma con lei sembrava di stare assieme da sempre...


Ah allora forse capisco se ha scelto così. Però se la storia durava da più tempo si sarebbe comportata da vigliacca a lasciarti per telefono, e purtroppo capita.
Probabilmente ti avrà detto che non provava più le stesse cose, o peggio che non ti ama più, e magari avrà affilato anche qualche motivazione tua di comportamento, giusto?


----------



## Miro (18 Agosto 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ah allora forse capisco se ha scelto così. Però se la storia durava da più tempo si sarebbe comportata da vigliacca a lasciarti per telefono, e purtroppo capita.
> Probabilmente ti avrà detto che non provava più le stesse cose, o peggio che non ti ama più, e magari avrà affilato anche qualche motivazione tua di comportamento, giusto?



Mi ha detto che mi odia perchè mi vuole ma che allo stesso tempo l'ho trattata troppo male per continuare la storia e che l'ho messa in difficoltà con lo studio...e che non c'è modo per rimediare, lei in questo momento vuole riprendersi in mano la sua vita e stare sola, circondata dagli amici.


----------



## de sica (18 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Mi ha detto che mi odia perchè mi vuole ma che allo stesso tempo l'ho trattata troppo male per continuare la storia e che l'ho messa in difficoltà con lo studio...e che non c'è modo per rimediare, lei in questo momento vuole riprendersi in mano la sua vita e stare sola, circondata dagli amici.



Uhm purtroppo mi duole dirtelo, perché la cosa è fresca e tu sicuramente, dentro di te, speri in un suo ripensamento, ma questa è una scusa bella e buona. Basterebbe un po' di lucidità per capire che lei si è stufata di te, e cerca di levarsi il peso della carnefice incolpandoti più del dovuto. 
Cos'è? tu la distrai dallo studio e dalle sue attività, e i suoi amici no? 
L'avrai anche trattata nel modo sbagliato in alcune occasioni, ti sarai comportato a volte in modo oppressivo, però questo sembra solo un modo per dirti che di te gliene interessa poco ora. Non ti odia nemmeno secondo me, semplicemente non prova più nulla


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Agosto 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> A mio parere il problema di noi uomini é sempre lo stesso, per un motivo o per altro, ovvero quello di considerare la donna come una entità strana fatta di chissà quale sostanza. Tu ci stai bene insieme? Lei sta bene insieme a te? E allora che ti frega? Sei un egoista se decidi per lei, lei ha una sua testa e prende le sue decisioni. Tu hai un segreto, un trauma tuo che non ti senti pronto ancora a dirle, dunque perché farlo? Per prima cosa, qualsiasi trauma sia, se non ti senti pronto a distanza di anni per affrontarlo, sei un debole. Sei qui, respiri, vivi, qualsiasi cosa terribile (e non metto in dubbio che lo sia) possa esserti capitata, non é facendo finta di nulla o aspettando che passi chissà cosa che ti metterai alle spalle tale problema. Ma, come detto, al di là del trauma in sé, non esiste che tu debba decidere per altri al di fuori di te stesso. Ognuno nella propria vita Va incontro a delle esperienze, più o meno meritate, ma comunque quasi sempre determinate dalle scelte che vengono fatte. Dunque, se mettiamo caso tu fra tot mesi ti sentirai pronto a parlarle di questa cosa e lei ne uscirà distrutta, il problema sarà tutto suo. Mai mettersi al di sopra delle parti, capisco il tuo intento, che é molto nobile, ma ti assicuro che il troppo altruismo fa veramente più danni che altro, perché finisci per non considerare come Individui le persone a cui tieni, ma come cucciolini da proteggere. Non è così. Non è giusto né per te, che hai già te stesso di cui decidere, né per lei, che ha una sua volontà e una sua testa, e si prende le conseguenze dell'averla. Se tu ti senti di starci insieme (per me assurdo farlo, ma se tu stai bene chi sono io per giudicare), e lei é d'accordo, non pensarci manco un secondo di più. L'unico momento sicuro nella vita é quello che stai vivendo, e la cosa più brutta in assoluto é avere rimpianti. La cosa migliore é fare sempre quello che si vuole fare, compatibilmente con il desiderio altrui ovviamente



Sinceramente non ho mai pensato che le donne siano un entità fatta di chissà quale sostanza.Ho sempre pensato che sono persone e come tali hanno difetti,particolarità,sentimenti etc etc..Certo, molte volte penso che siano strane,ma la cosa finisce li.In fin dei conti pure io a modo mio sono strano.Si io ci sto bene insieme,ma il problema è un altro.Lei col passare del tempo finirà per chiedermi cosa mi turba,insisterà e io finirò per dirglielo.Il punto è che farà la parte di quella "pronta" etc etc..Quando invece non lo sarà..Perché di certo non si aspetterà mai un trauma di questo tipo e resterà scioccata.E' tipo una persona che non sa a cosa va incontro,anche se pensa di saperlo.Forse in ogni caso hai ragione su tutto.Magari non sono io che devo prendere decisioni per lei,ma è lei che deve decidere...
Magari sono anche un debole,non dico di no.Io non mi sento di aprirmi con nessuno,ma dentro di me questa cosa ho cercato d'affrontarla in ogni modo,ho cercato una soluzione.Ormai ci convivo, anche in maniera quasi serena,nel senso che mi da fastidio solo ogni tanto.Non riesco ad aprirmi con le persone perché mi sento vulnerabile.Una volta vuotato il sacco chi me lo garantisce che in un futuro alcune persone non potranno usare questa cosa per farmi del male?Sono discorsi un po' paranoici,lo so!Ho 23 anni e ho avuto modo di vedere come sono le persone.Ok non dico d'avere l'esperienza di un 50enne però insomma,quello che ho visto delle persone mi basta per stare molto sulle mie.
Io ci penserò ancora un po' sul da farsi,perché sono dubbioso,poi deciderò.Sono curioso di sapere per quale motivo per te sarebbe assurdo un fidanzamento tra me e lei.La mia è solo una curiosità 




Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io "mi darei una possibilità" con questa ragazza. Del trauma che dire (spero non sia quel che penso). Hai mai provato da qualche specialista ??? Uno non può tenersi tutto dentro.



La risposta che ho dato a bioware (qua sopra) in teoria dovrebbe andar bene anche per il tuo post.
In ogni caso forse hai capito.No non ho mai provato da uno specialista perché non mi sento ancora pronto.Mi blocco quando si tratta di parlare di quella cosa.Lo so che può sembrare una cosa stupida,ma se non mi sento totalmente a mio agio,se non mi fido al 100% non riesco a sbloccarmi.Ce l'ho fatta solamente con la mia ex perché con lei stavo benissimo e mi fidavo!Lei è pure fantastica perché anche se ci siamo lasciati di tanto in tanto si fa sentire e cerca sempre d'aiutarmi a sfogarmi.
Non posso negare che aprirmi,parlarne dopo cosi tanti anni per me (parlando solamente da un punto di vista puramente egoistico) è stato bello.Mi sono sentito un po' sollevato,quasi come se mi fossi liberato di un peso.
Boh..Vedrò!Prima o poi andrò da uno psicologo,troverò il modo di farlo.

Grazie ad entrambi per l'aiuto


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Mi ha detto che mi odia perchè mi vuole ma che allo stesso tempo l'ho trattata troppo male per continuare la storia e che l'ho messa in difficoltà con lo studio...e che non c'è modo per rimediare, lei in questo momento vuole riprendersi in mano la sua vita e stare sola, circondata dagli amici.



sono tutte ugali, tutteee..ma cosa hanno dentro al cervello? scommetto che magari ti sei comportato sempre alla grande con lei e non gli hai fatto mai mancare niente, questo è stato il più grande errore, le ragazze ragionano in maniera stranissima, vogliono essere sempre sorprese, vogliono quello che non possono avere, meglio ti comporti con loro e più diventi un peso, devi viverla come una liberazione questa, niente più sbattimenti adesso, divertiti e fai quello che ti piace, pensa solo a te stesso e a quello che vuoi fare tu, cerca di dimenticarla tenendoti impegnato..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Agosto 2014)

Ho letto alcuni post e non ho potuto trattenere un sorriso amaro.
Dall'alto dell'esperienza dei miei 50 anni vi posso dare alcuni consigli.

Anche se paiono banalità sono grandi verità, ve ne accorgerete alla mia età:

per qualsiasi situazione molto meglio pentirsi di aver provato che rimpiangere di non averne avuto il coraggio

La vita è molto più breve di quello che sembra, vivetela ogni giorno

correte il rischio di farvi spezzare il cuore e l'anima più volte, ma ricominciate ogni esperienza da zero 

Non c'è tempo per paranoie e traumi, ogni giorno passato a compiangersi è uno vissuto in meno

Se volete mantenervi vivi dentro dovete essere disposti a accettare che possano capitare situazioni che facciano soffrire, anche più volte nel corso della vita, ogni volta ricominciare da capo è shockante ma inevitabile.

Il giorno che nulla più vi tocchera non soffrirete più ma non sarete più in grado di vivere emozioni intense, allora vi sentirete morti dentro, una sensazione molto peggiore delle pene d'amore

Fate dei figli, un giorno quasi tutto vi verrà a noia e riverserete le vostre emozioni sulle nuove esperienze dei vostri figli, può apparire patetico, ma vi assicuro che non è così
Quando vedo le emozioni di mio figlio anche nelle cose più banali tipo una gita al mare è come se le rivivessi io di persona


----------



## Miro (18 Agosto 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Uhm purtroppo mi duole dirtelo, perché la cosa è fresca e tu sicuramente, dentro di te, speri in un suo ripensamento, ma questa è una scusa bella e buona. Basterebbe un po' di lucidità per capire che lei si è stufata di te, e cerca di levarsi il peso della carnefice incolpandoti più del dovuto.
> Cos'è? tu la distrai dallo studio e dalle sue attività, e i suoi amici no?
> L'avrai anche trattata nel modo sbagliato in alcune occasioni, ti sarai comportato a volte in modo oppressivo, però questo sembra solo un modo per dirti che di te gliene interessa poco ora. Non ti odia nemmeno secondo me, semplicemente non prova più nulla





Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sono tutte ugali, tutteee..ma cosa hanno dentro al cervello? scommetto che magari ti sei comportato sempre alla grande con lei e non gli hai fatto mai mancare niente, questo è stato il più grande errore, le ragazze ragionano in maniera stranissima, vogliono essere sempre sorprese, vogliono quello che non possono avere, meglio ti comporti con loro e più diventi un peso, devi viverla come una liberazione questa, niente più sbattimenti adesso, divertiti e fai quello che ti piace, pensa solo a te stesso e a quello che vuoi fare tu, cerca di dimenticarla tenendoti impegnato..



Credo che sia così, si è stufata...e immagino non ci sia nulla da fare.
Dinho, non voglio continuare a incolparmi ma ho davvero sbagliato, mi sono comportato malissimo...sul non farle mancare niente hai in parte ragione, finchè ho potuto permettermelo stavo sempre con lei, praticamente andavo a casa sua ogni giorno...quando ho iniziato a dirle no, litigavamo ma lei comunque cercava una soluzione, ma io le ho iniziato a rinfacciare le cose.


----------



## de sica (18 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Credo che sia così, si è stufata...e immagino non ci sia nulla da fare.
> Dinho, non voglio continuare a incolparmi ma ho davvero sbagliato, mi sono comportato malissimo...sul non farle mancare niente hai in parte ragione, *finchè ho potuto permettermelo stavo sempre con lei, praticamente andavo a casa sua ogni giorno...quando ho iniziato a dirle no, litigavamo *ma lei comunque cercava una soluzione, ma io le ho iniziato a rinfacciare le cose.



E' proprio questo che avete sbagliato. Stare sempre insieme a questa età, è la scelta meno azzeccata per un rapporto. Ognuno doveva avere i suoi spazi e coltivare i propri interessi. Forse è proprio questo uno dei motivi della rottura


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Credo che sia così, si è stufata...e immagino non ci sia nulla da fare.
> Dinho, non voglio continuare a incolparmi ma ho davvero sbagliato, mi sono comportato malissimo...sul non farle mancare niente hai in parte ragione, finchè ho potuto permettermelo stavo sempre con lei, praticamente andavo a casa sua ogni giorno...quando ho iniziato a dirle no, litigavamo ma lei comunque cercava una soluzione, ma io le ho iniziato a rinfacciare le cose.



Scusa ma perchè dovevi andare sempre te da lei?Lei non poteva venire da te?
Non è corretto che sia solo uno dei due a fare sacrifici..


----------



## Hellscream (18 Agosto 2014)

Ho i pensieri più oscuri nella mente...aiuto..


----------



## Bioware (19 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non ho mai pensato che le donne siano un entità fatta di chissà quale sostanza.Ho sempre pensato che sono persone e come tali hanno difetti,particolarità,sentimenti etc etc..Certo, molte volte penso che siano strane,ma la cosa finisce li.In fin dei conti pure io a modo mio sono strano.Si io ci sto bene insieme,ma il problema è un altro.Lei col passare del tempo finirà per chiedermi cosa mi turba,insisterà e io finirò per dirglielo.Il punto è che farà la parte di quella "pronta" etc etc..Quando invece non lo sarà..Perché di certo non si aspetterà mai un trauma di questo tipo e resterà scioccata.E' tipo una persona che non sa a cosa va incontro,anche se pensa di saperlo.Forse in ogni caso hai ragione su tutto.Magari non sono io che devo prendere decisioni per lei,ma è lei che deve decidere...
> Magari sono anche un debole,non dico di no.Io non mi sento di aprirmi con nessuno,ma dentro di me questa cosa ho cercato d'affrontarla in ogni modo,ho cercato una soluzione.Ormai ci convivo, anche in maniera quasi serena,nel senso che mi da fastidio solo ogni tanto.Non riesco ad aprirmi con le persone perché mi sento vulnerabile.Una volta vuotato il sacco chi me lo garantisce che in un futuro alcune persone non potranno usare questa cosa per farmi del male?Sono discorsi un po' paranoici,lo so!Ho 23 anni e ho avuto modo di vedere come sono le persone.Ok non dico d'avere l'esperienza di un 50enne però insomma,quello che ho visto delle persone mi basta per stare molto sulle mie.
> Io ci penserò ancora un po' sul da farsi,perché sono dubbioso,poi deciderò.Sono curioso di sapere per quale motivo per te sarebbe assurdo un fidanzamento tra me e lei.La mia è solo una curiosità



Ma renditi conto che ti stai precludendo una cosa che ti farebbe stare bene con te stesso (lo stare con lei, ora, in questo momento) per una possibile evoluzione futura del vostro rapporto. Non ha senso limitarsi in funzione di un possibilità, concreta o meno che possa essere, perché fai solo del male a te stesso. Da quello che capisco tu sei abbastanza preso da sta ragazza, e allora che aspetti? C'è gente che farebbe carte false per esser ricambiato dalla ragazza/donna che ama, tu non hai questo problema, vivitela fino in fondo e goditela finché dura. Se non capirà quello che tu avrai da dirle, nel momento in cui capiterà, allora vorrà dire semplicemente che non è la donna che fa per te. Puro e semplice. E tu non avrai alcuna colpa, molto semplicemente. Io ti dico, secondo me alla tua età é assurdo legarsi a una sola persona, perché oggi provi una cosa, domani non la provi più, e rischi magari di finire col prendere in giro la persona con cui stai per mero affetto, oppure mentendo a te stesso (come é capitato a Pippo, ad esempio). A 23 anni, secondo me, non si è ancora abbastanza maturi per capire i propri sentimenti fino in fondo. Quindi, sia per te stesso che per gli altri, secondo me sarebbe meglio non aver vincoli di nessun tipo. Ma se tu, dentro di te, senti di provare affetto verso questa ragazza, buttati SUBITO, tanto più che sai già che lei ricambia... Seriamente, che aspetti?


----------



## Bioware (19 Agosto 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il giorno che nulla più vi tocchera non soffrirete più ma non sarete più in grado di vivere emozioni intense, allora vi sentirete morti dentro, una sensazione molto peggiore delle pene d'amore



ecco,e sopratutto non è tanto l'apatia ad esser pericolosa, li non senti nulla. La cosa pericolosa é quando ne esci, il modo in cui lo fai, le persone che ti fanno tornare a provare qualcosa. Se sbagli mira, é lì che sei fregato


----------



## Bioware (19 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Mi ha detto che mi odia perchè mi vuole ma che allo stesso tempo l'ho trattata troppo male per continuare la storia e che l'ho messa in difficoltà con lo studio...e che non c'è modo per rimediare, lei in questo momento vuole riprendersi in mano la sua vita e stare sola, circondata dagli amici.



Se ti ama tornerà da te, puoi star tranquillo. Le donne perdonano tutto, tranne forse la noia, ma se é veramente innamorata, sono Easy Money. Tanto più che si, hai fatto una boiatina, derivata dalla tua insicurezza, ma non l'hai tradita o chessó io. Fai qualcosa di eclatante, se la rivuoi. Tira fuori le palle. Vai sotto casa sua pure all'una di notte. Falle vedere che anche tu ci tieni maledettamente tanto. E che senza di lei non ci resisti


----------



## Milo (19 Agosto 2014)

Il lavoro va malissimo, attività propria con insoluti pesanti... Ormai mi tocca controllare i consumi della benzina, tante cose non le posso più fare... Se mi arriva la depressione non so come può andare...


----------



## 666psycho (19 Agosto 2014)

ieri mi sono rotto un'unghia..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Il lavoro va malissimo, attività propria con insoluti pesanti... Ormai mi tocca controllare i consumi della benzina, tante cose non le posso più fare... Se mi arriva la depressione non so come può andare...



Considera che i ritardi anche pesantii allo stato attuale sono la norma, l'importante è che tu abbia un giro di soldi,
e non preoccuparti dei debiti ormai non li paga più nessuno, soprattutto quelli con lo stato
tasse e sanzioni si possono anche non pagare per anni in attesa di un condono conveniente.
So che non sembra bello a dirsi, ma è tutto previsto nel nostro attuale sistema, parlo per esperienza diretta


----------



## Miro (20 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Scusa ma perchè dovevi andare sempre te da lei?Lei non poteva venire da te?
> Non è corretto che sia solo uno dei due a fare sacrifici..



Veniva a casa mia, ma solo quando i suoi genitori erano sicuri che ci fosse anche mia mamma; sono molto antichi (per non usare parole offensive) per quanto riguarda la sfera sessuale, non volevano facessimo qualcosa; sta di fatto che veniva di nascosto, ma solo poche volte perchè non ha la patente e doveva usare i mezzi.



Bioware ha scritto:


> Se ti ama tornerà da te, puoi star tranquillo. Le donne perdonano tutto, tranne forse la noia, ma se é veramente innamorata, sono Easy Money. Tanto più che si, hai fatto una boiatina, derivata dalla tua insicurezza, ma non l'hai tradita o chessó io. Fai qualcosa di eclatante, se la rivuoi. Tira fuori le palle. Vai sotto casa sua pure all'una di notte. Falle vedere che anche tu ci tieni maledettamente tanto. E che senza di lei non ci resisti



Infatti mi sto spremendo per farle qualcosa di tenero e sorprendente, ho pensato ad un telo oppure addirittura di raggiungerla in Finlandia a Settembre (va in un college di danza per 3 settimane).


----------



## Bioware (20 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Veniva a casa mia, ma solo quando i suoi genitori erano sicuri che ci fosse anche mia mamma; sono molto antichi (per non usare parole offensive) per quanto riguarda la sfera sessuale, non volevano facessimo qualcosa; sta di fatto che veniva di nascosto, ma solo poche volte perchè non ha la patente e doveva usare i mezzi.
> 
> 
> 
> Infatti mi sto spremendo per farle qualcosa di tenero e sorprendente, ho pensato ad un telo oppure addirittura di raggiungerla in Finlandia a Settembre (va in un college di danza per 3 settimane).


Buttati, fai qualcosa. Non perderla.


----------



## Miro (22 Agosto 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> Buttati, fai qualcosa. Non perderla.



Sono andato da lei ieri, era andata a farsi una giornata al mare in Liguria, in compagnia del suo "amico"...300 km di andata e ritorno per sentirsi dire le stesse cose...lei ora deve pensare a se stessa e non vuole vedermi, però allo stesso tempo dice che "mi vuole bene"...mi sento preso per il ****, ma la cosa peggiore è che ci spero ancora...sono stupido.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (22 Agosto 2014)

sì sei stupido e anche tanto.


----------



## Hammer (22 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Sono andato da lei ieri, era andata a farsi una giornata al mare in Liguria, in compagnia del suo "amico"...300 km di andata e ritorno per sentirsi dire le stesse cose...lei ora deve pensare a se stessa e non vuole vedermi, però allo stesso tempo dice che "mi vuole bene"...mi sento preso per il ****, ma la cosa peggiore è che ci spero ancora...sono stupido.



Lascia perdere, davvero.


----------



## Bioware (22 Agosto 2014)

Metti da parte l'orgoglio e insisti, se ci tieni davvero.


----------



## cris (22 Agosto 2014)

A questo punto basta, Miro, lascia perdere... volta pagina, il mondo é pieno di possibilitá e soprattutto di ragazze.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Sono andato da lei ieri, era andata a farsi una giornata al mare in Liguria, in compagnia del suo "amico"...300 km di andata e ritorno per sentirsi dire le stesse cose...lei ora deve pensare a se stessa e non vuole vedermi, però allo stesso tempo dice che "mi vuole bene"...mi sento preso per il ****, ma la cosa peggiore è che ci spero ancora...sono stupido.




Lasciala perdere.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Agosto 2014)

Non dirgli più niente, se insisti è peggio. Se ti vuole viene lei, le donne so strane.


----------



## Miro (23 Agosto 2014)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> sì sei stupido e anche tanto.





Hammer ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere, davvero.





Bioware ha scritto:


> Metti da parte l'orgoglio e insisti, se ci tieni davvero.





cris ha scritto:


> A questo punto basta, Miro, lascia perdere... volta pagina, il mondo é pieno di possibilitá e soprattutto di ragazze.





Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lasciala perdere.





Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non dirgli più niente, se insisti è peggio. Se ti vuole viene lei, le donne so strane.




Ho deciso di fare un'ultima cosa, sorprenderla appena torna dalle vacanze (tra 5 giorni), le faccio trovare uno striscione con dei fiori attaccato a casa...poi basta, la lascerò in pace...
I miei amici condividono, mi hanno detto di fare questo e poi fine, se lei vorrà perdonarmi (manco l'avessi tradita) bene, altrimenti non si può continuare a rincorrere un treno che non si ferma, non è neanche giusto nei miei confronti.
Comunque secondo me lei vorrebbe ma c'è qualcosa che la blocca, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe il perchè si fosse incazzata quando io ho scritto uno stato su Whatsapp (sul non avere rimorsi e provarci) che lei ha frainteso pensando mi fossi arreso e che non volevo lottare; c'è qualcos'altro sotto (la famiglia che non vuole probabilmente).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ho deciso di fare un'ultima cosa, sorprenderla appena torna dalle vacanze (tra 5 giorni), le faccio trovare uno striscione con dei fiori attaccato a casa...poi basta, la lascerò in pace...
> I miei amici condividono, mi hanno detto di fare questo e poi fine, se lei vorrà perdonarmi (manco l'avessi tradita) bene, altrimenti non si può continuare a rincorrere un treno che non si ferma, non è neanche giusto nei miei confronti.
> Comunque secondo me lei vorrebbe ma c'è qualcosa che la blocca, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe il perchè si fosse incazzata quando io ho scritto uno stato su Whatsapp (sul non avere rimorsi e provarci) che lei ha frainteso pensando mi fossi arreso e che non volevo lottare; c'è qualcos'altro sotto (la famiglia che non vuole probabilmente).



In una relazione i problemi si devono dire, non può fare così.
Visto che forse c'è qualcosa che la blocca, non so come potrebbe reagire allo striscione, se non c'era niente sotto non avresti avuto possibilità.


----------



## Bioware (23 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ho deciso di fare un'ultima cosa, sorprenderla appena torna dalle vacanze (tra 5 giorni), le faccio trovare uno striscione con dei fiori attaccato a casa...poi basta, la lascerò in pace...
> I miei amici condividono, mi hanno detto di fare questo e poi fine, se lei vorrà perdonarmi (manco l'avessi tradita) bene, altrimenti non si può continuare a rincorrere un treno che non si ferma, non è neanche giusto nei miei confronti.
> Comunque secondo me lei vorrebbe ma c'è qualcosa che la blocca, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe il perchè si fosse incazzata quando io ho scritto uno stato su Whatsapp (sul non avere rimorsi e provarci) che lei ha frainteso pensando mi fossi arreso e che non volevo lottare; c'è qualcos'altro sotto (la famiglia che non vuole probabilmente).


Te l ho detto, metti da parte l'orgoglio, se ci tieni davvero.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ho deciso di fare un'ultima cosa, sorprenderla appena torna dalle vacanze (tra 5 giorni), le faccio trovare uno striscione con dei fiori attaccato a casa...poi basta, la lascerò in pace...
> I miei amici condividono, mi hanno detto di fare questo e poi fine, se lei vorrà perdonarmi (manco l'avessi tradita) bene, altrimenti non si può continuare a rincorrere un treno che non si ferma, non è neanche giusto nei miei confronti.
> Comunque secondo me lei vorrebbe ma c'è qualcosa che la blocca, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe il perchè si fosse incazzata quando io ho scritto uno stato su Whatsapp (sul non avere rimorsi e provarci) che lei ha frainteso pensando mi fossi arreso e che non volevo lottare; c'è qualcos'altro sotto (la famiglia che non vuole probabilmente).


Il problema è che la donna pensano tutto e il contrario di tutto, cioè oramai sarebbe quasi inutile darti consigli. Fa quel che ritiene più giusto e non avrai rimpianti.


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Agosto 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> Ma renditi conto che ti stai precludendo una cosa che ti farebbe stare bene con te stesso (lo stare con lei, ora, in questo momento) per una possibile evoluzione futura del vostro rapporto. Non ha senso limitarsi in funzione di un possibilità, concreta o meno che possa essere, perché fai solo del male a te stesso. Da quello che capisco tu sei abbastanza preso da sta ragazza, e allora che aspetti? C'è gente che farebbe carte false per esser ricambiato dalla ragazza/donna che ama, tu non hai questo problema, vivitela fino in fondo e goditela finché dura. Se non capirà quello che tu avrai da dirle, nel momento in cui capiterà, allora vorrà dire semplicemente che non è la donna che fa per te. Puro e semplice. E tu non avrai alcuna colpa, molto semplicemente. Io ti dico, secondo me alla tua età é assurdo legarsi a una sola persona, perché oggi provi una cosa, domani non la provi più, e rischi magari di finire col prendere in giro la persona con cui stai per mero affetto, oppure mentendo a te stesso (come é capitato a Pippo, ad esempio). *A 23 anni, secondo me, non si è ancora abbastanza maturi per capire i propri sentimenti fino in fondo. Quindi, sia per te stesso che per gli altri, secondo me sarebbe meglio non aver vincoli di nessun tipo*. Ma se tu, dentro di te, senti di provare affetto verso questa ragazza, buttati SUBITO, tanto più che sai già che lei ricambia... Seriamente, che aspetti?




Hai ragione!Mi son fatto 1000 pippe mentali per niente!In ogni caso non ho mai detto di amarla...Mi piace,mi ci trovo bene etc. ma è ancora lunga la strada dell'innamoramento..
Hai detto una cosa interessante (quella sottolineata in grassetto) 
E' da un po' che penso di piacere alla ragazza di un mio carissimo amico.Forse sono io che ci vedo qualcosa che non c'è,però si comporta in modo strano.Quando escono loro due insieme a me e agli altri miei amici,lei cerca solo di parlare con me...Ride solo alle mie battute e quando il suo ragazzo fa qualche battuta,lei gli risponde sempre in maniera acida e gli dice che non fa ridere (quando magari ci mettiamo tutti a ridere perché ha detto una cosa divertente) senza contare che mi squadra quasi sempre..Oppure per fare un esempio: L'altro giorno io e il mio caro amico (quello fidanzato con questa ragazza) abbiamo parlato un po' di un regalo che abbiamo fatto ad un altro nostro amico..Io dopo un po' ho detto una cosa del tipo "Si ma alla fine ho fatto tu io,tu ci hai messo solo la metà dei soldi e basta" e la ragazza di questo mio amico ha detto una cosa del tipo "Non avevo dubbi che avessi fatto tutto te" e mentre lo diceva sbuffava come per dire "Il mio ragazzo è il solito incompetente lazzarone"
A me sembra che ci provi...Però boh,forse mi faccio solo pippe mentali.In ogni caso,perché dico questa cosa?Io non me la farei mai la ragazza di un carissimo amico,non rovinerei una bella amicizia per una trombata,però non posso negare che penso spesso a come sarebbe portarmela a letto, visto che è una bella gnocca.Ho pensato molto a quello che hai detto e ho collegato la cosa a questo pensiero..Se penso queste cose forse non sono tanto pronto per avere un'altra relazione no?Cioè non voglio ferire nessuno.Penso a come sarebbe portarmi a letto lei,ma anche altre ragazze che conosco,oppure semplici passanti.Lo so che son pensieri normali,ma prima quando ero fidanzato pensavo solamente alla mia ex...Non mi venivano mai in mente certi pensieri...Anche quando eri single (prima di fidanzarmi con la mia ex) non ero cosi...Ero un po' più riservato,pensavo di più all'amore diciamo cosi.La mia ex non è stata la mia prima ragazza eh,è stata solo la prima che ho amato veramente.Ora invece ho proprio voglia di provarci con mezzo mondo ed ho voglia di farmi tutto il mondo femminile.Son proprio determinato nel provarci e nel portarmele a letto...

Detto questo...Che ne pensi?Forse faccio bene a restare da solo eh?



Miro ha scritto:


> Ho deciso di fare un'ultima cosa, sorprenderla appena torna dalle vacanze (tra 5 giorni), le faccio trovare uno striscione con dei fiori attaccato a casa...poi basta, la lascerò in pace...
> I miei amici condividono, mi hanno detto di fare questo e poi fine, se lei vorrà perdonarmi (manco l'avessi tradita) bene, altrimenti non si può continuare a rincorrere un treno che non si ferma, non è neanche giusto nei miei confronti.
> Comunque secondo me lei vorrebbe ma c'è qualcosa che la blocca, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe il perchè si fosse incazzata quando io ho scritto uno stato su Whatsapp (sul non avere rimorsi e provarci) che lei ha frainteso pensando mi fossi arreso e che non volevo lottare; c'è qualcos'altro sotto (la famiglia che non vuole probabilmente).



Magari sparo una boiata pazzesca: Sei sicuro che lei non abbia già un altro?Sai come sono le ragazze...Quelle si offendono,poi si trovano subito un altro da farsi per ripicca e magari si fanno anche i viaggi mentali del tipo "Forse col tipo che mi sono appena fatto potrà nascere qualcosa di bello!Vediamo come va con lui,se poi va male ho sempre la ruota di scorta (Il mio ex innamorato di me)"

Non lo so eh...E' solo una supposizione...Ma occhio...Fidarsi è bene,ma non fidarsi è meglio!


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (23 Agosto 2014)

La ragazza che fa così non vuole te ma il suo ragazzo, nel senso lei evidenzia le tue capacità mettendo in cattiva luce quelle del suo ragazzo ma lei sa cosa vuole. Se volesse il tuo pisellino non c'avrebbe messo mezzo secondo per prenderti un angolo e fartelo capire. 
Lascia perdere, rovineresti un'amicizia. 
Poi comunque metti caso che tra di voi nasce qualcosa (a parte il rapporto col tuo amico che andrebbe a farsi benedire), vuoi davvero una relazione con una persona che ti ha conquistato come? Mettendo in cattiva luce il suo ragazzo? Farebbe lo stesso con te appena stufa.


----------



## Miro (23 Agosto 2014)

Ha parlato con una nostra amica in comune e le ha detto che prova ancora qualcosa per me ma che per lei io non la amo e non crede che le cose cambieranno...quindi è questo il problema, vuole dimostrazioni...


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Agosto 2014)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> La ragazza che fa così non vuole te ma il suo ragazzo, nel senso lei evidenzia le tue capacità mettendo in cattiva luce quelle del suo ragazzo ma lei sa cosa vuole. Se volesse il tuo pisellino non c'avrebbe messo mezzo secondo per prenderti un angolo e fartelo capire.
> Lascia perdere, rovineresti un'amicizia.
> Poi comunque metti caso che tra di voi nasce qualcosa (a parte il rapporto col tuo amico che andrebbe a farsi benedire), vuoi davvero una relazione con una persona che ti ha conquistato come? Mettendo in cattiva luce il suo ragazzo? Farebbe lo stesso con te appena stufa.



Bha..Boh...Non mi sembra una cosa molto sensata fare cosi col proprio ragazzo.Gli fa fare la figura del pirla ogni santa volta!
Comunque il punto non era quello.Io non me la farei mai!!Sono troppo amico con questo ragazzo!Non rovino un amicizia solo per una ragazza...Il mio discorso era un'altro!C'è scritto tutto più sopra!In quel messaggio che ho già scritto..



Miro ha scritto:


> Ha parlato con una nostra amica in comune e le ha detto che prova ancora qualcosa per me ma che per lei io non la amo e non crede che le cose cambieranno...quindi è questo il problema, vuole dimostrazioni...



Bene meglio cosi!Allora non mollare!Forse riuscirgli a parlargli guardandola dritta negli occhi è la cosa migliore da fare in questi casi


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2014)

Basterebbe così poco, così poco in questa mediocre serie A...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ha parlato con una nostra amica in comune e le ha detto che prova ancora qualcosa per me ma che per lei io non la amo e non crede che le cose cambieranno...quindi è questo il problema, vuole dimostrazioni...



Allora si, fai quello che hai pensato e speriamo che ha detto la verità.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ha parlato con una nostra amica in comune e le ha detto che prova ancora qualcosa per me ma che per lei io non la amo e non crede che le cose cambieranno...quindi è questo il problema, vuole dimostrazioni...



Può essere ma non è improbabile che non si stia solo costruendo un alibi con le amiche.


----------



## Bioware (24 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che la donna pensano tutto e il contrario di tutto, cioè oramai sarebbe quasi inutile darti consigli. Fa quel che ritiene più giusto e non avrai rimpianti.



Le donne perdonano tutto col tempo, tranne la noia.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ha parlato con una nostra amica in comune e le ha detto che prova ancora qualcosa per me ma che per lei io non la amo e non crede che le cose cambieranno...quindi è questo il problema, vuole dimostrazioni...



Mah, le donne in generale sono molto meschine e non hanno le palle di ammettere di essersi stancate/non amare più e fanno ricadere la colpa sul compagno. Il mio consiglio è di voltare pagina e lasciar perdere. Se ti ama davvero si rifarà viva.


----------



## Bioware (24 Agosto 2014)

[MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION] vai e castigale tutte, tieni la tua amica come semplice amica, puoi scoparti pure lei se vuoi e se siete d'accordo, ma non stare con una sola ragazza. Hai tutto il tempo del mondo per legarti a una sola persona, e ora non mi sembra il momento adatto


----------



## Miro (24 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Bha..Boh...Non mi sembra una cosa molto sensata fare cosi col proprio ragazzo.Gli fa fare la figura del pirla ogni santa volta!
> Comunque il punto non era quello.Io non me la farei mai!!Sono troppo amico con questo ragazzo!Non rovino un amicizia solo per una ragazza...Il mio discorso era un'altro!C'è scritto tutto più sopra!In quel messaggio che ho già scritto..
> 
> 
> ...





Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Allora si, fai quello che hai pensato e speriamo che ha detto la verità.





Blu71 ha scritto:


> Può essere ma non è improbabile che non si stia solo costruendo un alibi con le amiche.





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mah, le donne in generale sono molto meschine e non hanno le palle di ammettere di essersi stancate/non amare più e fanno ricadere la colpa sul compagno. Il mio consiglio è di voltare pagina e lasciar perdere. Se ti ama davvero si rifarà viva.



Ho pensato di raggiungerla in Francia chiedendo aiuto ad un suo amico per farsi dire dove va...lei l'ha capito e mi ha detto di non fare cavolate perchè tanto non serve a nulla...
Non so davvero se insistere o cosa...volevo farle trovare uno striscione fuori casa appena torna ma ho paura reagisca ancora male...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (24 Agosto 2014)

[MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION] secondo me dovresti provarci. Fai un ultimo gesto, magari si aspetta questo o magari rimarrà colpita e vorrà darti un altra chance. Sono con te 

Anche io settimana prossima volevo fare una cosa del genere per la mia ex, vorrei comprarle un anello che ho visto già tempo fa. Lo do a sua sorella che lo passerà a lei. Insieme all'anello le scriverò anche una lettera chiedendole di darmi un altra possibilità.
In verità non credo funzionerà però ci voglio provare. Dei soldi che spenderò francamente me ne frega poco.


----------



## raducioiu (24 Agosto 2014)

Secondo me quando ci sono queste scelte improvvise e inspiegabili semplicemente han trovato un altro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ho pensato di raggiungerla in Francia chiedendo aiuto ad un suo amico per farsi dire dove va...lei l'ha capito e mi ha detto di non fare cavolate perchè tanto non serve a nulla...
> Non so davvero se insistere o cosa...volevo farle trovare uno striscione fuori casa appena torna ma ho paura reagisca ancora male...



Secondo me è stata sbagliata la pensata di andare in Francia, ma cmq:
Fai quello che ti senti fare. L'importante è non avere rimorsi, come va va. Da come scrivi ho capito che se non fai un ultimo gesto, ti rimane il peso (come logico).
Io direi di andare con lo striscione, ma fino a quel giorno non sentire più lei e chi gli è vicino, così state liberi tutti e due.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Agosto 2014)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Secondo me quando ci sono queste scelte improvvise e inspiegabili semplicemente han trovato un altro.


Quoto, specie quando non fai nulla di male.


----------



## Bioware (24 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION] secondo me dovresti provarci. Fai un ultimo gesto, magari si aspetta questo o magari rimarrà colpita e vorrà darti un altra chance. Sono con te
> 
> Anche io settimana prossima volevo fare una cosa del genere per la mia ex, vorrei comprarle un anello che ho visto già tempo fa. Lo do a sua sorella che lo passerà a lei. Insieme all'anello le scriverò anche una lettera chiedendole di darmi un altra possibilità.
> In verità non credo funzionerà però ci voglio provare. Dei soldi che spenderò francamente me ne frega poco.


Tira fuori le palle e daglielo tu, altro che sorella


----------



## Miro (24 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION] secondo me dovresti provarci. Fai un ultimo gesto, magari si aspetta questo o magari rimarrà colpita e vorrà darti un altra chance. Sono con te
> 
> Anche io settimana prossima volevo fare una cosa del genere per la mia ex, vorrei comprarle un anello che ho visto già tempo fa. Lo do a sua sorella che lo passerà a lei. Insieme all'anello le scriverò anche una lettera chiedendole di darmi un altra possibilità.
> In verità non credo funzionerà però ci voglio provare. Dei soldi che spenderò francamente me ne frega poco.





Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Secondo me è stata sbagliata la pensata di andare in Francia, ma cmq:
> Fai quello che ti senti fare. L'importante è non avere rimorsi, come va va. Da come scrivi ho capito che se non fai un ultimo gesto, ti rimane il peso (come logico).
> Io direi di andare con lo striscione, ma fino a quel giorno non sentire più lei e chi gli è vicino, così state liberi tutti e due.



Le faccio lo striscione...e poi aspetterò, sperando...



raducioiu ha scritto:


> Secondo me quando ci sono queste scelte improvvise e inspiegabili semplicemente han trovato un altro.





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quoto, specie quando non fai nulla di male.



Sono certo che non abbia un altro...e poi non è vero che non ho fatto nulla di male, anch'io sono stato sul punto di lasciarla più volte perchè non vedevo miglioramenti nel suo modo di stare col suo amico, oltrepassava sempre il limite e anche se se ne scusava poi non migliorava anzi, arrivava a dirmi che dovevo accettare perchè "lui l'ho conosciuto prima di te" "è un mio amico" "se ci volevo fare qualcosa l'avrei fatto prima che ti conoscessi, ne avrei avuto la possibilità".
La stavo lasciando in momenti di difficoltà per lei, alle soglie di esami importanti (doveva prendere per forza la borsa di studio per aiutare in casa).


----------



## Bioware (24 Agosto 2014)

Hai sbagliato, ma non hai fatto nulla di irrimediabile.


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Agosto 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION] vai e castigale tutte, tieni la tua amica come semplice amica, puoi scoparti pure lei se vuoi e se siete d'accordo, ma non stare con una sola ragazza. Hai tutto il tempo del mondo per legarti a una sola persona, e ora non mi sembra il momento adatto



Mi sa che farò cosi...Mi stanno calando sempre di più le donne....Hanno atteggiamenti troppo del cavolo!Mi sento troppo giovane per stare di nuovo male per una donna.


----------



## de sica (26 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ho pensato di raggiungerla in Francia chiedendo aiuto ad un suo amico per farsi dire dove va...lei l'ha capito e mi ha detto di non fare cavolate perchè tanto non serve a nulla...
> Non so davvero se insistere o cosa...volevo farle trovare uno striscione fuori casa appena torna ma ho paura reagisca ancora male...



Secondo me si è stufata, e si è giustifica con l'amica dicendo che non si sente "corrisposta". Gia te l'avevo detto prima cosa pensavo. Quello che dice Bioware è giusto, però per determinati casi. Se a lei gliene frega ben poco, perché devi sforzarti così tanto per una persona che non ti desidera più? a questo punto, prova a puntare tutte queste energie su una nuova conquista. Oltretutto queste cose che vanno a buon fine, tipo striscione,anelli ect mi sembrano più da film che da vita reale.. però se ci tieni cosi tanto e senti di avere un rimpianto se non lo farai, fallo. Però parti col presupposto che non sarà affatto semplice


----------



## Miro (26 Agosto 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Secondo me si è stufata, e si è giustifica con l'amica dicendo che non si sente "corrisposta". Gia te l'avevo detto prima cosa pensavo. Quello che dice Bioware è giusto, però per determinati casi. Se a lei gliene frega ben poco, perché devi sforzarti così tanto per una persona che non ti desidera più? a questo punto, prova a puntare tutte queste energie su una nuova conquista. Oltretutto queste cose che vanno a buon fine, tipo striscione,anelli ect mi sembrano più da film che da vita reale.. però se ci tieni cosi tanto e senti di avere un rimpianto se non lo farai, fallo. Però parti col presupposto che non sarà affatto semplice



Lei ha fatto lo stesso con me quando sembrava non la desiderassi più, mi ha inseguito...ora che la situazione è capovolta, mi sembra il minimo che posso fare...oltre al fatto che la amo.
So che la cosa è ardua, ma ormai non si può tornare indietro...le ho fatto oggi lo striscione e credo che domani lo andrò ad appendere...poi aspetterò, sperando...


----------



## de sica (26 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Lei ha fatto lo stesso con me quando sembrava non la desiderassi più, mi ha inseguito...ora che la situazione è capovolta, mi sembra il minimo che posso fare...oltre al fatto che la amo.
> So che la cosa è ardua, ma ormai non si può tornare indietro...le ho fatto oggi lo striscione e credo che domani lo andrò ad appendere...poi aspetterò, sperando...



Si però noi uomini siamo diversi dalle "femminucce", e poi ancora l'avevi lasciata, quindi tecnicamente la decisione era dubbia e aveva un senso tentare. Ti ripeto, non per essere crudele, però secondo me dovresti voltare pagina. Il gesto potrebbe anche fargli piacere, però non è detto che le cose cambino, potrebbe vederti comunque come un amico perché quello adesso sente. La soluzione migliore secondo me, era che tu ti allontanassi drasticamente, senza farti sentire. Allora li si sarebbe visto se ci teneva a te o no, se avrebbe sentito la tua mancanza. Col fiato sul collo non hai fatto altro che bruciarti le "poche" possibilità in palio. Ovviamente è sempre una mia opinione eh


----------



## de sica (26 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION] secondo me dovresti provarci. Fai un ultimo gesto, magari si aspetta questo o magari rimarrà colpita e vorrà darti un altra chance. Sono con te
> 
> Anche io settimana prossima volevo fare una cosa del genere per la mia ex, vorrei comprarle un anello che ho visto già tempo fa. Lo do a sua sorella che lo passerà a lei. Insieme all'anello le scriverò anche una lettera chiedendole di darmi un altra possibilità.
> In verità non credo funzionerà però ci voglio provare. Dei soldi che spenderò francamente me ne frega poco.



Pippo non credo sia la scelta giusta. Ora va bene tentare, rischiare però entro certi limiti. Non credo che l'anello sia la soluzione da prendere, anche perché vi siete lasciati, non devi mica chiedergli di sposarti. Aldilà dei soldi, mi sembra proprio una cavolata, oltretutto se lo dai alla sorella e non a lei, l'errore sarebbe ancora di più madornale. Secondo me anche tu, dovresti cercare, come ti ho detto nei post precedenti, di "fartene una ragione". Però se vuoi proprio fare un ultimo disperato tentativo, l'idea della lettera non è male. Cerca però di evitare di "ripregarla", e mentre scrivi dimostrati maturo riconoscendo gli errori e dicendogli che preferisci la sua felicità al resto. Quindi in poche parole digli che se ha scelto di lasciarti, tu accetti la sua decisione purché lei sia felice (anche se dentro di te non è così). Spesso le donne recepiscono il contrario di tutto


----------



## Miro (26 Agosto 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Si però noi uomini siamo diversi dalle "femminucce", e poi ancora l'avevi lasciata, quindi tecnicamente la decisione era dubbia e aveva un senso tentare. Ti ripeto, non per essere crudele, però secondo me dovresti voltare pagina. Il gesto potrebbe anche fargli piacere, però non è detto che le cose cambino, potrebbe vederti comunque come un amico perché quello adesso sente. La soluzione migliore secondo me, era che tu ti allontanassi drasticamente, senza farti sentire. Allora li si sarebbe visto se ci teneva a te o no, se avrebbe sentito la tua mancanza. Col fiato sul collo non hai fatto altro che bruciarti le "poche" possibilità in palio. Ovviamente è sempre una mia opinione eh



Non capisco cosa intendi dire: a lei ha dato proprio fastidio il fatto che mi allontanassi, le ha sempre dato fastidio...se dopo esserci lasciati fossi sparito credo che lei avrebbe definitivamente eliminato ogni possibilità, avrebbe potuto benissimo dirmi "ecco, non hai mai tenuto a me! non mi hai mai amato!"
Se c'è una cosa che le diede enorme fastidio della sua precedente relazione è proprio questo, che quando si sono lasciati il suo ex non ha provato minimamente a rincorrerla.
Comunque se finisce con lei non ho nessuna intenzione di avere relazioni nel breve periodo...chiamatemi romantico (o stupido come volete), ma lei è l'unica ragazza che ho amato veramente in 22 anni di vita e vorrei che fosse l'unica per sempre.


----------



## de sica (26 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Non capisco cosa intendi dire: a lei ha dato proprio fastidio il fatto che mi allontanassi, le ha sempre dato fastidio...*se dopo esserci lasciati fossi sparito credo che lei avrebbe definitivamente eliminato ogni possibilità, avrebbe potuto benissimo dirmi "ecco, non hai mai tenuto a me! non mi hai mai amato!"
> Se c'è una cosa che le diede enorme fastidio della sua precedente relazione è proprio questo, che quando si sono lasciati il suo ex non ha provato minimamente a rincorrerla.*
> Comunque se finisce con lei non ho nessuna intenzione di avere relazioni nel breve periodo...chiamatemi romantico (o stupido come volete), ma lei è l'unica ragazza che ho amato veramente in 22 anni di vita e vorrei che fosse l'unica per sempre.



Sbagliato!! Infatti come hai potuto constatare, gli ha bruciato parecchio il fatto che l'ex non si è rifatto sotto. Evidentemente se lei non è tornata sui suoi passi, anche lei non provava più le cose di prima. Semplicemente voleva che il cagnolino gli ritornasse indietro, per poi pavoneggiarsi con le amiche. Fidati, purtroppo è tutto un "gioco delle parti". Se tu adesso gli corri dietro, non farai altro che allontanarla ancora di più. Il consiglio che ti do, è di allontanarti definitivamente, perché solo così vedrai la sua reazione naturale. Mi sembra che hai già tentato abbastanza nei giorni scorsi di fargli cambiare idea, quindi se durante il tuo periodo di allontanamento non si rifà viva, vuol dire che non ci teneva poi così tanto. Oppure che semplicemente si è stufata. Lo so che è difficile da digerire, ci sono passato anch'io


----------



## Miro (26 Agosto 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Sbagliato!! Infatti come hai potuto constatare, gli ha bruciato parecchio il fatto che l'ex non si è rifatto sotto. Evidentemente se lei non è tornata sui suoi passi, anche lei non provava più le cose di prima. Semplicemente voleva che il cagnolino gli ritornasse indietro, per poi pavoneggiarsi con le amiche. Fidati, purtroppo è tutto un "gioco delle parti". Se tu adesso gli corri dietro, non farai altro che allontanarla ancora di più. Il consiglio che ti do, è di allontanarti definitivamente, perché solo così vedrai la sua reazione naturale. Mi sembra che hai già tentato abbastanza nei giorni scorsi di fargli cambiare idea, quindi se durante il tuo periodo di allontanamento non si rifà viva, vuol dire che non ci teneva poi così tanto. Oppure che semplicemente si è stufata. Lo so che è difficile da digerire, ci sono passato anch'io



Da una parte puoi avere ragione, però quando l'ho conosciuta lei stava ancora dietro all'ex, nonostante si fossero lasciati da 10 e passa mesi e con un' altra storia (che partiva morta perchè era senza futuro, non ti sto a dire i motivi perchè non posso, ne va della professione di questo ragazzo con cui è stata) nel frattempo...ovvio con le donne non si sa mai, ma lei non è così manipolativa, per niente...è molto ingenua e non sa stare da sola.
Magari farò come dici tu, le lascio lo striscione e tutto quanto ma non mi faccio sentire ne niente.


----------



## de sica (26 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Da una parte puoi avere ragione, però quando l'ho conosciuta lei stava ancora dietro all'ex, nonostante si fossero lasciati da 10 e passa mesi e con un' altra storia (che partiva morta perchè era senza futuro, non ti sto a dire i motivi perchè non posso, ne va della professione di questo ragazzo con cui è stata) nel frattempo...ovvio con le donne non si sa mai, ma lei non è così manipolativa, per niente...è molto ingenua e non sa stare da sola.
> Magari farò come dici tu, le lascio lo striscione e tutto quanto ma non mi faccio sentire ne niente.



Ormai sei così deciso, e lo striscione lo hai fatto, quindi da questo punto di vista "buttati", anche se non mi sembra la scelta giusta.
Poi ovviamente devi sparire, al di là che lei ti ricontatti o meno. Te lo dico con il cuore, se durante il periodo di allontanamento, lei sentirà la tua mancanza e proverà ancora dell'amore vero nei tuoi confronti,e se sopratutto è una brava ragazza, sono sicuro che tornerà da te, perché l'orgoglio di ritornare sui propri passi non c'entra nulla con l'amore. Poi starà a te capire se si tratta di un vero ripensamento, oppure per "comodità"


----------



## Miro (26 Agosto 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ormai sei così deciso, e lo striscione lo hai fatto, quindi da questo punto di vista "buttati", anche se non mi sembra la scelta giusta.
> Poi ovviamente devi sparire, al di là che lei ti ricontatti o meno. Te lo dico con il cuore, se durante il periodo di allontanamento, lei sentirà la tua mancanza e proverà ancora dell'amore vero nei tuoi confronti,e se sopratutto è una brava ragazza, sono sicuro che tornerà da te, perché l'orgoglio di ritornare sui propri passi non c'entra nulla con l'amore. Poi starà a te capire se si tratta di un vero ripensamento, oppure per "comodità"



Credo farò così allora...è giusto per entrambi immagino, un periodo di pausa in cui possiamo concentrarci sullo studio e sugli hobby (lei va in un college di danza in Finlandia a fine Settembre).
Lei comunque in questo periodo mi ha detto che voleva riprendersi la sua vita.


Però non so quanto possa servire un'allontanamento...lei ha detto che sto facendo tutto quanto non perchè la amo ma perchè non voglio stare solo...non voglio dare l'impressione sbagliata non facendomi sentire...


----------



## de sica (26 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Credo farò così allora...è giusto per entrambi immagino, un periodo di pausa in cui possiamo concentrarci sullo studio e sugli hobby (lei va in un college di danza in Finlandia a fine Settembre).
> Lei comunque in questo periodo mi ha detto che voleva riprendersi la sua vita.
> 
> 
> Però non so quanto possa servire un'allontanamento...lei ha detto che sto facendo tutto quanto non perchè la amo ma perchè non voglio stare solo...non voglio dare l'impressione sbagliata non facendomi sentire...



Da una parte però ti voglio mettere in guardia. Molte hanno la capacità di andare avanti e dimenticare tutto subito, perché avranno sempre qualcuno che gli ronzerà attorno. Quindi potenzialmente vivila tranquillo, senza pensare più a lei, altrimenti non né esci più


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (26 Agosto 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Pippo non credo sia la scelta giusta. Ora va bene tentare, rischiare però entro certi limiti. Non credo che l'anello sia la soluzione da prendere, anche perché vi siete lasciati, non devi mica chiedergli di sposarti. Aldilà dei soldi, mi sembra proprio una cavolata, oltretutto se lo dai alla sorella e non a lei, l'errore sarebbe ancora di più madornale. Secondo me anche tu, dovresti cercare, come ti ho detto nei post precedenti, di "fartene una ragione". Però se vuoi proprio fare un ultimo disperato tentativo, l'idea della lettera non è male. Cerca però di evitare di "ripregarla", e mentre scrivi dimostrati maturo riconoscendo gli errori e dicendogli che preferisci la sua felicità al resto. Quindi in poche parole digli che se ha scelto di lasciarti, tu accetti la sua decisione purché lei sia felice (anche se dentro di te non è così). Spesso le donne recepiscono il contrario di tutto



Grazie per il consiglio  La lettera sto cercando di farla in questi giorni e sto scrivendo proprio quello che hai scritto anche tu


----------



## Miro (26 Agosto 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Da una parte però ti voglio mettere in guardia. Molte hanno la capacità di andare avanti e dimenticare tutto subito, perché avranno sempre qualcuno che gli ronzerà attorno. Quindi potenzialmente vivila tranquillo, senza pensare più a lei, altrimenti non né esci più




lei non ha questa capacità, ne son sicuro.
Certo è che avrà tanti ragazzi attorno, a partire dal suo "amico" che non vedeva l'ora di tutto ciò.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Mi sa che farò cosi...Mi stanno calando sempre di più le donne....Hanno atteggiamenti troppo del cavolo!Mi sento troppo giovane per stare di nuovo male per una donna.



Già...quanti anni hai?
Bel consiglio Bioware


----------



## de sica (26 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> lei non ha questa capacità, ne son sicuro.
> Certo è che avrà tanti ragazzi attorno, a partire dal suo "amico" che non vedeva l'ora di tutto ciò.



Dipende sempre come ha inteso lei la storia!! potrebbe anche sorprenderti, per questo ti dico vivila serenamente..


----------



## Miro (26 Agosto 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Dipende sempre come ha inteso lei la storia!! potrebbe anche sorprenderti, per questo ti dico vivila serenamente..



La nostra storia intendi? se è così penso proprio di aver lasciatole il segno per sempre, visto che sono stato la sua prima volta...e conta che lei ha 20 anni, posso dire tutto di lei ma non è una che prende sul leggero le storie, si concede solo se è davvero sicura.


----------



## de sica (26 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> La nostra storia intendi? se è così penso proprio di aver lasciatole il segno per sempre, visto che sono stato la sua prima volta...e conta che lei ha 20 anni, posso dire tutto di lei ma non è una che prende sul leggero le storie, si concede solo se è davvero sicura.



E io ti ripeto, non ti basare su questi dettagli. Anch'io ero stato la prima volta, eppure sono stato dimenticato e sostituito nel giro di 4 mesi!! perciò non metterti in testa certe cose per auto convincerti che tornerà indietro. Sarebbe da sciocchi


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Agosto 2014)

uno scaraffaggio enorme dentro casa, l'ho ucciso con la scopa tra il panico generale..


----------



## de sica (26 Agosto 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> uno scaraffaggio enorme dentro casa, l'ho ucciso con la scopa tra il panico generale..


il problema è: dormirai?!


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> uno scaraffaggio enorme dentro casa, l'ho ucciso con la scopa tra il panico generale..



Per favore cambia avatar, preferisco che tu metta quello di Dzemaili.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Agosto 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> il problema è: dormirai?!



sto cercando di dimenticarlo in fretta..


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per favore cambia avatar, preferisco che tu metta quello di Dzemaili.



se viene torres metto lui, sarà lui il mio idolo indiscusso, ad oggi non so quale scegliere, aiutami magari, deve essere un giocatore offensivo..


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se viene torres metto lui, sarà lui il mio idolo indiscusso, ad oggi non so quale scegliere, aiutami magari, deve essere un giocatore offensivo..



Se per forza del Milan attuale l'unico che ha un minimo di decenza è Stephan. altrimenti Ronnie.

Oppure Menez. Oppure Torres (direi che è la scelta più giusta).


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se per forza del Milan attuale l'unico che ha un minimo di decenza è Stephan. altrimenti Ronnie.
> 
> Oppure Menez. Oppure Torres (direi che è la scelta più giusta).



infatti metto stephan..va bene questo?


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> uno scaraffaggio enorme dentro casa, l'ho ucciso con la scopa tra il panico generale..



Sono ricchi di proteine.


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Già...quanti anni hai?
> Bel consiglio Bioware



Ahahah be bioware a suo modo mi ha dato si un consiglio bello e utile..Almeno uno sta più tranquillo..
Comunque ho 23 anni


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> infatti metto stephan..va bene questo?


----------



## Milo (27 Agosto 2014)

quest'anno avrò seri problemi a sopportare tutto quello che stà succedendo nel Milan... mi rovino le giornate al solo pensiero di quale scarso arriverà e che le nostre concorrenti diretti siano sassuolo e chievo...

ma come si fa???


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> quest'anno avrò seri problemi a sopportare tutto quello che stà succedendo nel Milan... mi rovino le giornate al solo pensiero di quale scarso arriverà e che le nostre concorrenti diretti siano sassuolo e chievo...
> 
> ma come si fa???



Ma dai Milo, pensa che ci sono cose più importanti e il dolore diminuisce...io poi sono sempre ottimista, calcola l'anno scorso pensavo che potevamo vincere lo Scudetto e un po' ci credo anche adesso


----------



## Milo (27 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma dai Milo, pensa che ci sono cose più importanti e il dolore diminuisce...io poi sono sempre ottimista, calcola l'anno scorso pensavo che potevamo vincere lo Scudetto e un po' ci credo anche adesso



si ovvio, nella vita c'è altro.

ma abbiamo la passione del milan anche perché uscire da certi problemi o comunque come svago, ma a questi punti ritorno nei miei problemi.

Siamo allo sbando, devono vendere tutto, non ha senso tenere un milan da metà classifica, perde altri soldi e basta.


----------



## Milo (27 Agosto 2014)

anche per* uscire
@Admin quando premo il tasto modifica non riesco a visualizzare e modificare il testo!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> ma abbiamo la passione del milan anche perché uscire da certi problemi o comunque come svago, ma a questi punti ritorno nei miei problemi.



Hai ragione, io per svagarmi ormai c'ho rinunciato al Milan. Mi concentro più sulla storia del calcio e sul Real Madrid (la mia squadra preferita all'estero).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> anche per* uscire
> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] quando premo il tasto modifica non riesco a visualizzare e modificare il testo!



idem
Meglio aprire un nuovo topic però.


----------



## Milo (27 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, io per svagarmi ormai c'ho rinunciato al Milan. Mi concentro più sulla storia del calcio e sul Real Madrid (la mia squadra preferita all'estero).



io guardo alla fine chi arriva, sennò quest anno mi guardo il Dortmund più le big europee, quest'anno mi spacco il fegato dalla rabbia sennò


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> io guardo alla fine chi arriva, sennò quest anno mi guardo il Dortmund più le big europee, quest'anno mi spacco il fegato dalla rabbia sennò



Ti consiglio anche un po' di storia calcistica


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> anche per* uscire
> @Admin quando premo il tasto modifica non riesco a visualizzare e modificare il testo!



Il consiglio che posso dare è sempre lo stesso: svuotare la cache.

Nel forum non c'è alcun problema.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2014)

*Di Milan e di calcio si parla negli altri topic del forum.
*


----------



## Bioware (27 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ahahah be bioware a suo modo mi ha dato si un consiglio bello e utile..Almeno uno sta più tranquillo..
> Comunque ho 23 anni



Ma pure per gli altri, fidati.. É bruttissimo avere il senso di colpa per aver sfruttato /illuso qualcun altro, non lo auguro a nessuno. Meglio troncare i Problema sul nascere se non si è abbastanza maturi, come è normalissimo che sia alla tua età. Quello che fai adesso non lo rifarai più, sembra una frase fatta ma è verissimo


----------



## Miro (28 Agosto 2014)

Ho fatto tutto quanto...non è servito a nulla.
Perlomeno mi sono tolto il peso di non averci provato fino alla fine.
Ora cerco di andare avanti! non sarà per niente facile ma è inutile guardarsi indietro.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ho fatto tutto quanto...non è servito a nulla.
> Perlomeno mi sono tolto il peso di non averci provato fino alla fine.
> Ora cerco di andare avanti! non sarà per niente facile ma è inutile guardarsi indietro.



Non vorrei essere troppo diretto, però mi sa che lei forse si sia stancata e abbia trovato qualche scusa per troncare (non so quanto il suo amico c'entri). Credo che tu non abbia rimpianti ed è la cosa migliore. Ora guarda avanti, perchè di dimostrazioni gliene hai date fin troppe.


----------



## Miro (28 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non vorrei essere troppo diretto, però mi sa che lei forse si sia stancata e abbia trovato qualche scusa per troncare (non so quanto il suo amico c'entri). Credo che tu non abbia rimpianti ed è la cosa migliore. Ora guarda avanti, perchè di dimostrazioni gliene hai date fin troppe.



Si infatti, a mente lucida credo che lei si sia stufata; e pensando adesso, pur volendola e amandola credo che pur sfrozandomi non reggerei più neanche io gli atteggiamenti che ha e che in tutti questi mesi non ha mai limitato, pur ammettendo fossero sbagliati.
Vabbè, pace; sono sicuro comunque che se fa gli stessi errori con il prossimo, lui non ci metterà un niente a lasciarla perdere; non sono tutti fessi come me, che pur sentendomi dire "non so chi scegliere tra voi due" , "ti deve andare bene il mio rapporto con lui" , "ma che dici lui non ci prova" , sono andato avanti.


----------



## Shevchenko (28 Agosto 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> Ma pure per gli altri, fidati.. É bruttissimo avere il senso di colpa per aver sfruttato /illuso qualcun altro, non lo auguro a nessuno. Meglio troncare i Problema sul nascere se non si è abbastanza maturi, come è normalissimo che sia alla tua età. Quello che fai adesso non lo rifarai più, sembra una frase fatta ma è verissimo



Ma guarda son sincero..Prima quando stavo con la mia ex ero sicuro d'amarla..Infatti il nostro è stato un bel rapporto (tranne i periodi vicini alla rottura) in cui ci amavamo tanto..Infatti io non pensavo a nessun altra ragazza, se non a lei.
Ora le cose sono bene diverse!C'è la delusione della rottura (che ho praticamente smaltito quasi del tutto in pochissimo tempo) e altri comportamenti del cavolo che vedo da parte delle donne,che mi fanno fare certi pensieri.
Tra l'altro ieri sera sono stato con una ragazza che ho conosciuto proprio ieri, mentre ero fuori a cena.Non lo dico di certo per esaltarmi,anzi tutt'altro.Il senso è che andare con lei senza impegno,mi ha comunque aiutato.Mi ha fatto star bene.
Ti sfoghi,ti diverti,non hai impegni,ne paranoie e via.Ci sta come cosa.
Senza magari star li a marcirsi il fegato per la propria relazione che non va bene....Anche se chiaramente ogni cosa ha i suoi lati positivi e negativi.



Miro ha scritto:


> Ho fatto tutto quanto...non è servito a nulla.
> Perlomeno mi sono tolto il peso di non averci provato fino alla fine.
> Ora cerco di andare avanti! non sarà per niente facile ma è inutile guardarsi indietro.





Miro ha scritto:


> Si infatti, a mente lucida credo che lei si sia stufata; e pensando adesso, pur volendola e amandola credo che pur sfrozandomi non reggerei più neanche io gli atteggiamenti che ha e che in tutti questi mesi non ha mai limitato, pur ammettendo fossero sbagliati.
> Vabbè, pace; sono sicuro comunque che se fa gli stessi errori con il prossimo, lui non ci metterà un niente a lasciarla perdere; non sono tutti fessi come me, che pur sentendomi dire "non so chi scegliere tra voi due" , "ti deve andare bene il mio rapporto con lui" , "ma che dici lui non ci prova" , sono andato avanti.




Sei stato un grande per averci provato fino in fondo!Ora non avrai rimpianti!E' questa la cosa che più conta!Conosco un sacco di ragazzi che non avrebbero mai fatto quello che hai fatto tu!Si sarebbero già arresi da un pezzo...Invece tu hai lottato,sei stato tenace!Questa cosa ti fa molto onore!!


Sicuramente lei si sarà stufata...Essendo codarda (come la maggior parte delle donne,lo so non si dovrebbe generalizzare..Parlo di quelle che ho conosciuto io!) non ha le palle di dirti la verità!Alle donne,quando finisce una storia piace fare le vittime.Gli piace far ricadere tutta la colpa sul proprio ragazzo,come se loro fossero delle sante e lui la bestia satanica.Lo ha fatto persino la mia ex...E' una cosa che mi infastidiva un sacco!La sua ipocrisia...Ora che sai che è veramente finita, l'innamoramento che hai per lei,seppur in piccolissima parte, ti sta già calando.Perdendo l'amore inizi già a vederla per quello che è realmente.Inizi a vedere anche i lati negativi che comportava lo stare con lei.Alla fine tu hai detto che ti dava fastidio l'amicizia stretta col suo amico no?Scusa se ti dava fastidio hai fatto bene a dirglielo!Perché devi vivere in una situazione che non ti va bene?
Già una che ti dice "Non so chi scegliere tra voi due" scusa se te lo dico eh, ma non mi sembra la ragazza più innamorata del mondo.Una ragazza che ti ama ti dice che gli scoccia perdere un amicizia,ma che comunque tu che sei il suo ragazzo sei sempre davanti a tutto e tutti e cerca di trovare una soluzione insieme a te.Collabora con te,non mette un muro tra voi due per sta cavolata!!Tu dici di essere fesso,ma quando si è innamorati si è sempre un po' fessi..
Guarda...Nel mondo ci sono un sacco di zerbini e morti di F che pur di stare con una ragazza si fanno mettere i piedi in testa come non mai, perdendo la dignità!Quindi non ci scommetterei che altri ragazzi pur di continuare a farsela non accettino quella situazione.
La differenza è che tu eri innamorato...


Comunque come ho scritto sopra a bioware...Vai con altre ragazze!!!Ti farà bene!Fidati....Vedi una bella gnocca?Provaci!Lanciati!Prima non potevi perchè eri fidanzato,ora puoi!Devi sfruttare tutti i lati positivi dalla rottura!
Poi sai che soddisfazione?Dopo un bel periodo in cui sei fidanzato praticamente non "cacci" più....Rifarlo e riuscire a conquistare (anche se solo per una sera) una ragazza appena conosciuta è una grandissima soddisfazione!Ti da una bella botta di autostima e ti aiuta a staccare la spina!!!Se una ti dirà di no fregatene!Capita a tutti!!Ma almeno per quanto mi riguarda uscire con gli amici (non ho mai smesso di farlo nemmeno quando ero fidanzato,intendo uscire con loro) e andare di nuovo a "caccia" è stata una figata...Anche se ci combini poco con la tipa con cui ci provi,flitare,conoscere nuove ragazze etc...E' una cosa molto bella,appagante e divertente!
Dacci dentro Miro!Alla faccia della tua ex che mi sembra la classica tipa senza palle.


----------



## de sica (28 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ho fatto tutto quanto...non è servito a nulla.
> Perlomeno mi sono tolto il peso di non averci provato fino alla fine.
> Ora cerco di andare avanti! non sarà per niente facile ma è inutile guardarsi indietro.



Meriti molto di più, fidati!! anche se ti avevo consigliato di non farle tutte queste cose, sei una persona che ci ha messo tanto cuore per rimediare e questo ti fa onore. Non ti abbattere, perché è lei che ci perde, non tu!! Persone come te, ce ne sono poche. Per questo, sono convinto che sicuramente altre ragazze si faranno avanti, e magari ti accorgerai che saranno pure meglio della tua ex


----------



## Miro (28 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma guarda son sincero..Prima quando stavo con la mia ex ero sicuro d'amarla..Infatti il nostro è stato un bel rapporto (tranne i periodi vicini alla rottura) in cui ci amavamo tanto..Infatti io non pensavo a nessun altra ragazza, se non a lei.
> Ora le cose sono bene diverse!C'è la delusione della rottura (che ho praticamente smaltito quasi del tutto in pochissimo tempo) e altri comportamenti del cavolo che vedo da parte delle donne,che mi fanno fare certi pensieri.
> Tra l'altro ieri sera sono stato con una ragazza che ho conosciuto proprio ieri, mentre ero fuori a cena.Non lo dico di certo per esaltarmi,anzi tutt'altro.Il senso è che andare con lei senza impegno,mi ha comunque aiutato.Mi ha fatto star bene.
> Ti sfoghi,ti diverti,non hai impegni,ne paranoie e via.Ci sta come cosa.
> ...





de sica ha scritto:


> Meriti molto di più, fidati!! anche se ti avevo consigliato di non farle tutte queste cose, sei una persona che ci ha messo tanto cuore per rimediare e questo ti fa onore. Non ti abbattere, perché è lei che ci perde, non tu!! Persone come te, ce ne sono poche. Per questo, sono convinto che sicuramente altre ragazze si faranno avanti, e magari ti accorgerai che saranno pure meglio della tua ex



Grazie del vostro supporto...
Ovviamente lei sapeva di questo malessere per per il suo rapporto col suo amico, e non prendendo una decisione definitiva ha mancato di rispetto sia a me che a lui; cercava sempre la soluzione temporanea ma non quella definitiva, e quando gliel'ho imposto io (di non vederlo più), tempo una settimana e si lamentava...oltretutto lei un giorno diceva "se non vuoi non lo vedo più" ed il giorno dopo invece "ti deve andare bene il nostro rapporto, lui l'ho conosciuto prima di te"...in questo senso si, non ha mai avuto le palle di prendere una decisione finale, volendo sia me che lui.
E' difficile ora pensare ad altre, io in questo periodo ho avuto occhi solo per lei...e per la sua gelosia ho rinunciato ad avere amiche (non che mi interessasse, però)...devo ringraziare una coppia di amici in comune che mi ha tirato su in questo periodo se no avrei perso la testa...e poi ringrazio anche voi del forum, pur non conoscendovi mi avete ascoltato, sopportato, consigliato...grazie davvero.


----------



## de sica (28 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Grazie del vostro supporto...
> Ovviamente lei sapeva di questo malessere per per il suo rapporto col suo amico, e non prendendo una decisione definitiva ha mancato di rispetto sia a me che a lui; cercava sempre la soluzione temporanea ma non quella definitiva, e quando gliel'ho imposto io (di non vederlo più), tempo una settimana e si lamentava...oltretutto lei un giorno diceva "se non vuoi non lo vedo più" ed il giorno dopo invece "ti deve andare bene il nostro rapporto, lui l'ho conosciuto prima di te"...in questo senso si, non ha mai avuto le palle di prendere una decisione finale, volendo sia me che lui.
> E' difficile ora pensare ad altre, io in questo periodo ho avuto occhi solo per lei...e per la sua gelosia ho rinunciato ad avere amiche (non che mi interessasse, però)...devo ringraziare una coppia di amici in comune che mi ha tirato su in questo periodo se no avrei perso la testa...e poi ringrazio anche voi del forum, pur non conoscendovi mi avete ascoltato, sopportato, consigliato...grazie davvero.



Ovviamente fai tesoro di questa esperienza, sia degli aspetti positivi ma sopratutto di quelli negativi, così la prossima volta non commetterai gli stessi errori. Certamente per almeno i prossimi due mesi, non sarà facile per niente.. però devi cercare di uscire, di svagarti, di tornare ad essere il ragazzo di prima. In questo periodo stai sempre con gli amici, sii propositivo e concediti a nuove avventure/esperienze. Sono sicuro che così, non solo ti ritornerà l'allegria di un tempo, ma la scorderai prima di quanto tu possa accorgertene


----------



## Miro (29 Agosto 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ovviamente fai tesoro di questa esperienza, sia degli aspetti positivi ma sopratutto di quelli negativi, così la prossima volta non commetterai gli stessi errori. Certamente per almeno i prossimi due mesi, non sarà facile per niente.. però devi cercare di uscire, di svagarti, di tornare ad essere il ragazzo di prima. In questo periodo stai sempre con gli amici, sii propositivo e concediti a nuove avventure/esperienze. Sono sicuro che così, non solo ti ritornerà l'allegria di un tempo, ma la scorderai prima di quanto tu possa accorgertene



Purtroppo non sarà per niente facile dimenticarla, visto che essendo mia compagna di corso la vedrò ogni santo giorno almeno per un anno.   e in caso di riavvicinamento metterò dei paletti.
Spero che in questo periodo lo studio mi assorba tutta la mente, devo disintossicarmi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non sarà per niente facile dimenticarla, visto che essendo mia compagna di corso la vedrò ogni santo giorno almeno per un anno.   e in caso di riavvicinamento metterò dei paletti.
> Spero che in questo periodo lo studio mi assorba tutta la mente, devo disintossicarmi.



capirai, a me è successa la stessa con la mia coinquilina, tu magari la vedi solo al corso, io praticamente ogni secondo ogni santo giorno..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2014)

Comunque riguardo la mia storia, ho preso una decisione. Se non riesco a mettere le cose apposto (cosa molto probabile visto che ci scriviamo, ma lei è glaciale..) ho deciso che non voglio avere ragazze attorno nei prossimi anni, almeno durante il periodo di studio. Il pensiero che la mia ex ragazza farà le stesse cose che faceva con me, con altri ragazzi mi sta uccidendo e non voglio provarlo di nuovo almeno in tempi recenti. E poi uno dei miei problemi è che mi lego troppo alle persone, ed è per questo che sto 100 volte peggio del normale.
Le ragazze sono così, un giorno va tutto bene e state bene insieme. Il giorno dopo si rompono e ti buttano via. Ovviamente non dico che sono tutte così, però io ho avuto queste esperienze.


----------



## Mou (29 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Comunque riguardo la mia storia, ho preso una decisione. Se non riesco a mettere le cose apposto (cosa molto probabile visto che ci scriviamo, ma lei è glaciale..) ho deciso che non voglio avere ragazze attorno nei prossimi anni, almeno durante il periodo di studio. Il pensiero che la mia ex ragazza farà le stesse cose che faceva con me, con altri ragazzi mi sta uccidendo e non voglio provarlo di nuovo almeno in tempi recenti. E poi uno dei miei problemi è che mi lego troppo alle persone, ed è per questo che sto 100 volte peggio del normale.
> Le ragazze sono così, un giorno va tutto bene e state bene insieme. Il giorno dopo si rompono e ti buttano via. Ovviamente non dico che sono tutte così, però io ho avuto queste esperienze.



Non ho letto dall'inizio, ma mi sento di darti un paio Di consigli: primo, distraiti con altre, subito. Invece di pensare ad una vita da asceta, pensa all'opposto: vedi altre ragazze, coltivi gli amici, ti diverti con leggerezza... Stare a rimuginare può solo aumentare il dispiacere. Secondo, e te lo chiedo con tatto, sei sicuro che lei non abbia preso una sbandata per un altro?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Non ho letto dall'inizio, ma mi sento di darti un paio Di consigli: primo, distraiti con altre, subito. Invece di pensare ad una vita da asceta, pensa all'opposto: vedi altre ragazze, coltivi gli amici, ti diverti con leggerezza... Stare a rimuginare può solo aumentare il dispiacere. Secondo, e te lo chiedo con tatto, sei sicuro che lei non abbia preso una sbandata per un altro?



Sono abbastanza sicuro che non abbia un altro, perchè ho le "mie fonti".. Semplicemente si è stancata di me, oppure più probabilmente si sono messi di mezzo i suoi genitori che non approvavano la relazione. Anche se per come la penso io, se si è veramente innamorati, i genitori non contano.
Per quanto riguarda la decisione che sto prendendo, non voglio dire che non avrò mai più una ragazza. Ma solamente che nei prossimi anni non voglio donne attorno, soprattutto durante il periodo di studi. Può essere un occasione per capire chi sono le persone veramente importanti nella mia vita, e l'occasione di farsi nuovi amici.


----------



## Mou (29 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Sono abbastanza sicuro che non abbia un altro, perchè ho le "mie fonti".. Semplicemente si è stancata di me, oppure più probabilmente si sono messi di mezzo i suoi genitori che non approvavano la relazione. Anche se per come la penso io, se si è veramente innamorati, i genitori non contano.
> Per quanto riguarda la decisione che sto prendendo, non voglio dire che non avrò mai più una ragazza. Ma solamente che nei prossimi anni non voglio donne attorno, soprattutto durante il periodo di studi. Può essere un occasione per capire chi sono le persone veramente importanti nella mia vita, e l'occasione di farsi nuovi amici.



I genitori non la approvano per motivi sanabili o insanabili? Io la vedo come te, ma è possibile che non tutti passino sopra ai genitori in nome dell'amore... Non impegnarsi sentimentalmente nel prossimo futuro ci sta, ma non mi chiuderei a esperienze più "leggere", alle distrazioni che sono necessarie per sopravvivere.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> I genitori non la approvano per motivi sanabili o insanabili? Io la vedo come te, ma è possibile che non tutti passino sopra ai genitori in nome dell'amore... Non impegnarsi sentimentalmente nel prossimo futuro ci sta, ma non mi chiuderei a esperienze più "leggere", alle distrazioni che sono necessarie per sopravvivere.


Lei è musulmana quindi posso lasciarti immaginare. A lei ovviamente della religione non frega nulla ma ai suoi molto.


----------



## Freddy Manson (29 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Lei è musulmana quindi posso lasciarti immaginare. A lei ovviamente della religione non frega nulla ma ai suoi molto.



Stessa e identica situazione mia qualche anno fa, guarda caso proprio alla tua stessa età (più o meno); ti dico solo che il padre ed il fratello maggiore volevano farmi la festa.
Consiglio: lascia stare.


----------



## de sica (29 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Lei è musulmana quindi posso lasciarti immaginare. A lei ovviamente della religione non frega nulla ma ai suoi molto.



Consiglio: lasciala perdere. Non per essere un filino razzista, ma in queste cose meglio non immischiarsi in ambiti religiosi. Potrebbe anche essere possibile l'intromissione dei genitori


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Consiglio: lasciala perdere. Non per essere un filino razzista, ma in queste cose meglio non immischiarsi in ambiti religiosi. Potrebbe anche essere possibile l'intromissione dei genitori



Li conosco e non sono così estremisti. Non farebbero sicuramente del male a me o lei. Si comunque secondo me sono stati loro a spingerla a lasciarmi.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2014)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Stessa e identica situazione mia qualche anno fa, guarda caso proprio alla tua stessa età (più o meno); ti dico solo che il padre ed il fratello maggiore volevano farmi la festa.
> Consiglio: lascia stare.



Cavolo l'hai vista brutta...


----------



## Miro (29 Agosto 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> capirai, a me è successa la stessa con la mia coinquilina, tu magari la vedi solo al corso, io praticamente ogni secondo ogni santo giorno..



Stica  come fai a conviverci? a vederla ogni volta?



PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Lei è musulmana quindi posso lasciarti immaginare. A lei ovviamente della religione non frega nulla ma ai suoi molto.



A chi lo dici...la sua famiglia pareva un covo di ifondamentalisti islamici, anche se erano cristiani  sua sorella in particolare (che praticamente è sua mamma, visto che hanno 18 anni di differenza e l'ha cresciuta lei) voleva che lei facesse il suo stesso percorso di vita rimanendo vergine fino al matrimonio, vietando ogni rapporto di qualsiasi tipo.
Adesso che sa che non è vergine vorrà sicuramente la mia testa...solo per aver compiuto un atto così sacrilego e peccaminoso come fare l'amore con la ragazza che amavi e che ti amava.
E poi si...la sua famiglia nell'ultimo periodo avrà spinto per lasciarmi, visto che non facevamo altro che litigare con lei che si chiudeva in camera a piangere...


----------



## de sica (29 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non sarà per niente facile dimenticarla, visto che essendo mia compagna di corso la vedrò ogni santo giorno almeno per un anno.   e in caso di riavvicinamento metterò dei paletti.
> Spero che in questo periodo lo studio mi assorba tutta la mente, devo disintossicarmi.



Io sinceramente, per come sono maturato dalle mie esperienze, non mi rimetterei mai con una ex dopo essere stato lasciato così. Ma fammi capire, lei può buttarti e riprenderti quando vuole? capisco che sarai ancora preso per lei, anche per i prossimi due mesi, però se accadrà, tira fuori gli attributi e fatti rispettare!! Che paletti.. lasciala proprio perdere. Salutala, per educazione, ma per il resto non la pensare proprio. Spesso quando tornano, è per convenienza, perché non hanno trovato quello che cercavano e allora rivogliono il "polletto" di prima, che secondo loro, le starà ancora aspettando come un fido cagnolino


----------



## Miro (29 Agosto 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente, per come sono maturato dalle mie esperienze, non mi rimetterei mai con una ex dopo essere stato lasciato così. Ma fammi capire, lei può buttarti e riprenderti quando vuole? capisco che sarai ancora preso per lei, anche per i prossimi due mesi, però se accadrà, tira fuori gli attributi e fatti rispettare!! Che paletti.. lasciala proprio perdere. Salutala, per educazione, ma per il resto non la pensare proprio. Spesso quando tornano, è per convenienza, perché non hanno trovato quello che cercavano e allora rivogliono il "polletto" di prima, che secondo loro, le starà ancora aspettando come un fido cagnolino



de sica è difficile.
Io la conosco e non è cattiva, è solo molto ma molto ingenua, non sa capire quando piantarla con certi atteggiamenti e sopratutto vuole più di quel che può permettersi, mi dava sempre dell'egocentrico a me quando anche lei non scherzava; io credo che lei volesse sia me come ragazzo che il suo amico come amico, ma non ha capito che: 
1)non puoi permetterti determinati atteggiamenti quando sei fidanzata
2)lei sapeva benissimo dei sentimenti di questo amico per lei e non ha mai posto dei paletti, non gli ha mai detto "no guarda piantala sono fidanzata", purtroppo a lei piace ricevere attenzioni, come tutte le donne in fondo.


----------



## de sica (29 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> de sica è difficile.
> Io la conosco e non è cattiva, è solo molto ma molto ingenua, non sa capire quando piantarla con certi atteggiamenti e sopratutto vuole più di quel che può permettersi, mi dava sempre dell'egocentrico a me quando anche lei non scherzava; io credo che lei volesse sia me come ragazzo che il suo amico come amico, ma non ha capito che:
> 1)non puoi permetterti determinati atteggiamenti quando sei fidanzata
> 2)lei sapeva benissimo dei sentimenti di questo amico per lei e non ha mai posto dei paletti, non gli ha mai detto "no guarda piantala sono fidanzata", purtroppo a lei piace ricevere attenzioni, come tutte le donne in fondo.



Si ma se ti amava veramente, non ti lasciava.. scusami la franchezza Miro. Prima lo capisci, prima volterai pagina.
Se tu continui a ritenerla un ingenua, una vittima ect ect è chiaro che non riuscirai mai a dimenticarla, perché ti riterrai sempre tu colpevole della rottura, quando non è così. Secondo me, come tutte le altre donne, anche la tua ex è molto scaltra altroché.. è già che continua a giustificarsi con le sue amiche, o ad attribuirti solo a te le colpe, quando è palese, dagli atteggiamenti che ha, che si sia stufata, si dimostra solamente una persona molto incoerente


----------



## de sica (29 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Li conosco e non sono così estremisti. Non farebbero sicuramente del male a me o lei. Si comunque secondo me sono stati loro a spingerla a lasciarmi.



Quindi niente lettera alla fine.. chissà magari se fosse come dici tu, con una lettera a cuore aperto forse avresti cambiato qualcosa


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Quindi niente lettera alla fine.. chissà magari se fosse come dici tu, con una lettera a cuore aperto forse avresti cambiato qualcosa



La lettera invece la farò. Settimana prossima ha un esame. Aspetto che lo faccia e poi vado a dargliela. Penso sia l'ultima cosa che posso fare, non mi spingo oltre perchè veramente potrei creare problemi.


----------



## Miro (29 Agosto 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Si ma se ti amava veramente, non ti lasciava.. scusami la franchezza Miro. Prima lo capisci, prima volterai pagina.
> Se tu continui a ritenerla un ingenua, una vittima ect ect è chiaro che non riuscirai mai a dimenticarla, perché ti riterrai sempre tu colpevole della rottura, quando non è così. Secondo me, come tutte le altre donne, anche la tua ex è molto scaltra altroché.. è già che continua a giustificarsi con le sue amiche, o ad attribuirti solo a te le colpe, quando è palese, dagli atteggiamenti che ha, che si sia stufata, si dimostra solamente una persona molto incoerente



No de sica, calma.
I primi giorni è vero, mi davo la colpa di tutto.
Ma ragionando bene, sfogandomi, è ovvio che la colpa va fatta ricadere su entrambi...lei mi ha amato veramente come d'altronde l'ho fatto io, poi ovvio nell'ultimo periodo si sarà stufata come mi sono stufato io.
Non la sto "assolvendo" per quello che ha fatto, dico solo che se lei ha compiuto certi errori è perchè fondamentalmente è un' ingenua, una che non sa fare decisioni importanti, un' immatura, una che vuole più di quel che ha; allo stesso tempo anch'io ho le mie colpe, alla fine io non ho mai amato nessuna prima di lei e soprattutto non ho mai avuto relazioni che durasssero più di 2 mesi, sono sostanzialmente un "ignorante" dell'amore.
In fin dei conti abbiamo commesso entrambi degli errori, se per caso dovessimo riavvicinarci valuterò la sua "maturità", come lei immagino valuterà la mia; certo è che ora non mi colpevolizzo più di quanto non deva, anche perchè ho fatto di tutto per rimediare ai miei errori e mi sento in pace con me stesso da quel punto di vista.


----------



## de sica (29 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> No de sica, calma.
> I primi giorni è vero, mi davo la colpa di tutto.
> Ma ragionando bene, sfogandomi, è ovvio che la colpa va fatta ricadere su entrambi...lei mi ha amato veramente come d'altronde l'ho fatto io, poi ovvio nell'ultimo periodo si sarà stufata come mi sono stufato io.
> Non la sto "assolvendo" per quello che ha fatto, dico solo che se lei ha compiuto certi errori è perchè fondamentalmente è un' ingenua, una che non sa fare decisioni importanti, un' immatura, una che vuole più di quel che ha; allo stesso tempo anch'io ho le mie colpe, alla fine io non ho mai amato nessuna prima di lei e soprattutto non ho mai avuto relazioni che durasssero più di 2 mesi, sono sostanzialmente un "ignorante" dell'amore.
> In fin dei conti abbiamo commesso entrambi degli errori, se per caso dovessimo riavvicinarci valuterò la sua "maturità", come lei immagino valuterà la mia; certo è che ora non mi colpevolizzo più di quanto non deva, anche perchè ho fatto di tutto per rimediare ai miei errori e mi sento in pace con me stesso da quel punto di vista.



Si però hai detto bene, più che definirla "ingenua", che mi sa molto di agnello casto e puro, la definirei immatura e basta. Quando io ti dico di andare avanti, non lo dico per prenderti in giro o altro, ma perché quando di solito qualcosa si rompe nella coppia, il meccanismo di prima non gira più allo stesso modo. I problemi che ci sono stati, alla lunga potrebbero riemergere, ed è anche molto probabile. Allora o quei difetti si accettano, perché l'amore prevale su tutto, oppure se una è stufa è stufa purtroppo.. e ti ripeto, conosco molte ragazze che sono tornate indietro per convenienza, hanno rifatto i loro porci comodi e poi hanno rilasciato quei poveri cristi, doppiamente frastornati. Allora o a quel punto la usi pure tu, nel vero senso della parola, ma è molto difficile perché secondo me ci riandresti sotto, oppure tira fuori gli attributi e rispediscila da dove è venuta. E cavoli prova a trovartene un'altra, vedi come rosicherà d'invidia quando tu la rifiuterai e andrai con un'altra. Solo una piccola percentuale quando torna, lo fa perché ha sbagliato ed è tornata sui suoi passi. Ma lì ci vuole veramente un segno d'amore, come presentarsi alle 2 di notte di lunedì, sotto casa tua, citofonandoti, e non con un semplice ho sbagliato, torniamo insieme.
Comunque in generale per come si è comportata, non solo la definisco un'immatura bella e buona, ma inoltre per i primi periodi farà la pazza a gogo, cambierà ogni volta immagine di profilo su fb, uscirà con gli amici di sesso maschile ect insomma si darà alla pazza gioia. Tra qualche mesetto vedremo, però secondo me non tornerà..


----------



## Mou (29 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Lei è musulmana quindi posso lasciarti immaginare. A lei ovviamente della religione non frega nulla ma ai suoi molto.



Eh siamo in un territorio estremamente delicato, probabilmente il più delicato di tutti. E sai anche tu che non puoi nemmeno stare a sindacare più di tanto coi suoi genitori e la religione di mezzo... Mi dispiace Pippo.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Eh siamo in un territorio estremamente delicato, probabilmente il più delicato di tutti. E sai anche tu che non puoi nemmeno stare a sindacare più di tanto coi suoi genitori e la religione di mezzo... Mi dispiace Pippo.



Lo so, per questo anche se ci riprovo con lei mi sento già perdente in partenza...


----------



## Mou (29 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Lo so, per questo anche se ci riprovo con lei mi sento già perdente in partenza...



Ma trovare un compromesso anche dal punto di vista "religioso"? Mi sembri un ragazzo serio, se i suoi genitori sono "preoccupati" che la figlia si prenda un fidanzato per bene dovresti essere a posto, no? O si parla di matrimonio e cose simili per davvero?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Ma trovare un compromesso anche dal punto di vista "religioso"? Mi sembri un ragazzo serio, se i suoi genitori sono "preoccupati" che la figlia si prenda un fidanzato per bene dovresti essere a posto, no? O si parla di matrimonio e cose simili per davvero?



No no, il fatto è che secondo loro la figlia DEVE stare con un ragazzo musulmano. Punto. Tutto il resto per loro è fonte di enorme vergogna e disonore. In parole povere.


----------



## Miro (29 Agosto 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Si però hai detto bene, più che definirla "ingenua", che mi sa molto di agnello casto e puro, la definirei immatura e basta. Quando io ti dico di andare avanti, non lo dico per prenderti in giro o altro, ma perché quando di solito qualcosa si rompe nella coppia, il meccanismo di prima non gira più allo stesso modo. I problemi che ci sono stati, alla lunga potrebbero riemergere, ed è anche molto probabile. Allora o quei difetti si accettano, perché l'amore prevale su tutto, oppure se una è stufa è stufa purtroppo.. e ti ripeto, conosco molte ragazze che sono tornate indietro per convenienza, hanno rifatto i loro porci comodi e poi hanno rilasciato quei poveri cristi, doppiamente frastornati. Allora o a quel punto la usi pure tu, nel vero senso della parola, ma è molto difficile perché secondo me ci riandresti sotto, oppure tira fuori gli attributi e rispediscila da dove è venuta. E cavoli prova a trovartene un'altra, vedi come rosicherà d'invidia quando tu la rifiuterai e andrai con un'altra. Solo una piccola percentuale quando torna, lo fa perché ha sbagliato ed è tornata sui suoi passi. Ma lì ci vuole veramente un segno d'amore, come presentarsi alle 2 di notte di lunedì, sotto casa tua, citofonandoti, e non con un semplice ho sbagliato, torniamo insieme.
> Comunque in generale per come si è comportata, non solo la definisco un'immatura bella e buona, ma inoltre per i primi periodi farà la pazza a gogo, cambierà ogni volta immagine di profilo su fb, uscirà con gli amici di sesso maschile ect insomma si darà alla pazza gioia. Tra qualche mesetto vedremo, però secondo me non tornerà..



Ma infatti se per assurdo tornassimo insieme credo che i vecchi problemi torneranno, per questo dicevo che eventualmente avrei messo dei paletti ben precisi, e anche con questi servirebbe uno sforzo di volontà non indifferente per andare avanti; sarei disposto a riprovarci? certo, perchè purtroppo la amo, e comunque capiscimi non è facile pensare che non ci sarà più niente tra me e lei.
La mia amica mi ha chiesto se sarei disposto magari ad aspettarla, a vedere se come dici tu torna e non per convenienza...posto che in questo momento non voglio avere relazioni o avventure (non sono il tipo da chiodo scaccia chiodo), non voglio neanche precludermi per lei.


----------



## de sica (29 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ma infatti se per assurdo tornassimo insieme credo che i vecchi problemi torneranno, per questo dicevo che eventualmente avrei messo dei paletti ben precisi, e anche con questi servirebbe uno sforzo di volontà non indifferente per andare avanti; sarei disposto a riprovarci? certo, perchè purtroppo la amo, e comunque capiscimi non è facile pensare che non ci sarà più niente tra me e lei.
> La mia amica mi ha chiesto se sarei disposto magari ad aspettarla, a vedere se come dici tu torna e non per convenienza...posto che in questo momento non voglio avere relazioni o avventure (non sono il tipo da chiodo scaccia chiodo), non voglio neanche precludermi per lei.



Vabbé è normale che adesso tu la pensi in questo modo, ancora è passato il tempo "giusto", ancora provi dei sentimenti d'amore. Però se ti fermi ad aspettare, per me, fai una cavolata pazzesca. Boh, per me a questa età si è tutti un po' pazzerelli, ed infatti non bisognerebbe legarsi troppo. Dai tempo al tempo, però fai nuove conoscenze altrimenti.. vedi tu, se rimanere sospeso in questo limbo "apparente", perché lo vuoi solo tu, oppure riuscire a comprendere che le storie iniziano e finiscono come è giusto che sia. Il ragionamento: "secondo me, è difficile pensare che non ci sarà più niente tra me e lei", è come dire: "continuerò ad aspettare, tanto sono stato così importante per lei, che prima o poi, anche tra anni, ci rifarò qualcosa, ci riandrò a letto ect". La vita è una sola, di ragazze ce ne sono milioni su milioni.. ogni lasciata è persa. Poi oh, la vita è la tua, e la gestisci come vuoi tu


----------



## Miro (29 Agosto 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Vabbé è normale che adesso tu la pensi in questo modo, ancora è passato il tempo "giusto", ancora provi dei sentimenti d'amore. Però se ti fermi ad aspettare, per me, fai una cavolata pazzesca. Boh, per me a questa età si è tutti un po' pazzerelli, ed infatti non bisognerebbe legarsi troppo. Dai tempo al tempo, però fai nuove conoscenze altrimenti.. vedi tu, se rimanere sospeso in questo limbo "apparente", perché lo vuoi solo tu, oppure riuscire a comprendere che le storie iniziano e finiscono come è giusto che sia. Il ragionamento: "secondo me, è difficile pensare che non ci sarà più niente tra me e lei", è come dire: "continuerò ad aspettare, tanto sono stato così importante per lei, che prima o poi, anche tra anni, ci rifarò qualcosa, ci riandrò a letto ect". La vita è una sola, di ragazze ce ne sono milioni su milioni.. ogni lasciata è persa. Poi oh, la vita è la tua, e la gestisci come vuoi tu



Il ragionamento devi leggerlo come "è l'unica che ho amato e che mi ha amata, siamo stati insieme poco in effetti (8 mesi), ma sembravano molti di più e con lei pensavo davvero di vivere per sempre"; non nascondo che la rivorrei eh, ma so che non devo fossilizzarmi ed aspettare un qualcosa che quasi sicuramente non ci sarà.
Devo semplicemente avere il tempo per mettermi il cuore in pace e andare avanti, ad ora i sentimenti purtroppo sono ancora li, invariati; come dici tu, devo comprendere che le cose hanno un inizio e una fine, ma non è facile considerando quello che lei è stata per me.


----------



## de sica (29 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Il ragionamento devi leggerlo come "è l'unica che ho amato e che mi ha amata, siamo stati insieme poco in effetti (8 mesi), ma sembravano molti di più e con lei pensavo davvero di vivere per sempre"; non nascondo che la rivorrei eh, ma so che non devo fossilizzarmi ed aspettare un qualcosa che quasi sicuramente non ci sarà.
> Devo semplicemente avere il tempo per mettermi il cuore in pace e andare avanti, ad ora i sentimenti purtroppo sono ancora li, invariati; come dici tu, devo comprendere che le cose hanno un inizio e una fine, ma non è facile considerando quello che lei è stata per me.


Giusto, ma non sarà l'ultima che amerai e l'unica che ti avrà amato, fidati.. con il tempo ti accorgerai di volerla sempre di meno, perché quando una persona non ti vuole più, è difficile col passare del tempo volerla tu stesso ancora. Purtroppo l'errore del "per sempre", lo commettiamo tutti. E si sa che nulla dura per sempre, specialmente relazioni a questa età. L'ho commesso anch'io questo errore, ed è si doloroso, però più perché ti ha deluso la persona stessa che per il "per sempre" non realizzatosi


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Agosto 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Eh siamo in un territorio estremamente delicato, probabilmente il più delicato di tutti. E sai anche tu che non puoi nemmeno stare a sindacare più di tanto coi suoi genitori e la religione di mezzo... Mi dispiace Pippo.



Concordo con te...Io quasi 2 anni fa mi stavo avvicinando molto ad una ragazza musulmana...I primi mesi andava tutto da Dio...Poi una sera (tra l'altro scrivendoci su skype) è saltato fuori l'argomento religione (argomento che odio, perché la gente tende a litigare e ad irritarsi quando parla di queste cose) Io le ho detto che sono Ateo...Lei dopo poco mi ha detto che "Sono un ragazzo intelligentissimo,ma che fa lo stupido" all'inizio non voleva spiegarmi il motivo di quella frase.Ho insistito finché mi ha detto che faccio lo stupido perchè non credo in Dio.Ho cercato di smorzare subito l'argomento (perché avevo già capito tutto) ma lei non voleva...Ha voluto continuare a parlare di questa cosa cercando di convertirmi nel credere in Dio,ma falliva miseramente!Più falliva e più si irritava con me!Come se avere i miei pensieri e le mie idee fosse una colpa!!Io da quella volta ho cambiato totalmente atteggiamento.Gli son stato ben alla larga...Come se fosse una tipa infetta da una malattia contagiosa.

Non sono razzista e non lo voglio essere,ma io da queste persone ci starei ben alla larga...Sono troppo estremiste (non tutte,ovviamente!) e l'estremismo non va mai bene in nessun campo.Non va bene nel tifo,nella religione,nella politica etc etc.

Il consiglio che mi sento da dare a tutti: State lontani dalle persone estremiste o che comunque hanno genitori di questo tipo.Vi conviene...



Miro ha scritto:


> Ma infatti se per assurdo tornassimo insieme credo che i vecchi problemi torneranno, per questo dicevo che eventualmente avrei messo dei paletti ben precisi, e anche con questi servirebbe uno sforzo di volontà non indifferente per andare avanti; sarei disposto a riprovarci? certo, perchè purtroppo la amo, e comunque capiscimi non è facile pensare che non ci sarà più niente tra me e lei.
> La mia amica mi ha chiesto se sarei disposto magari ad aspettarla, a vedere se come dici tu torna e non per convenienza...*posto che in questo momento non voglio avere relazioni o avventure (non sono il tipo da chiodo scaccia chiodo)*, non voglio neanche precludermi per lei.



Non metto in dubbio che tu non sia un tipo da chiodo schiaccia chiodo...Anche io pensavo la stessa cosa appena mi ero lasciato con la mia ex...Ma fidati di me...Magari lo dici ora perchè sei a casa da solo...Ma quando esci e vedi una bella ragazza (che ti piace fisicamente) che ti sorride,che continua a guardarti etc etc...Vedrai che un po' la voglia di andare a provarci, per fartela o anche solo per conoscerla e per parlarci, ti verrà.
Devi anche calcolare che queste esperienze ti fanno cambiare molto verso il mondo femminile.La delusione può cambiare radicalmente la tua visione dell'amore...Almeno io son cambiato molto sotto questo aspetto.


P.S: Cosa che non c'entra nulla...La mia ex mi ha detto che mi ama ancora.Mi fa un po' ridere questa cosa...Abbiamo continuato a sentirci da amici e non ho fatto nulla per cercare di riprenderla...Anzi...Il più delle volte mi comportavo in maniera fredda e distaccata..Proprio come se fosse un amica con cui ho un rapporto d'amicizia leggero e non intenso.E' per questo motivo che la cosa mi fa abbastanza ridere.
Sapevo che ere gelosa perché me lo diceva.Ma non ero sicuro che mi amasse ancora (il dubbio un po' ce l'avevo ad essere onesto)
Bha....Queste donne...Chissà come cavolo ragionano.


----------



## Miro (30 Agosto 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Giusto, ma non sarà l'ultima che amerai e l'unica che ti avrà amato, fidati.. con il tempo ti accorgerai di volerla sempre di meno, perché quando una persona non ti vuole più, è difficile col passare del tempo volerla tu stesso ancora. Purtroppo l'errore del "per sempre", lo commettiamo tutti. E si sa che nulla dura per sempre, specialmente relazioni a questa età. L'ho commesso anch'io questo errore, ed è si doloroso, però più perché ti ha deluso la persona stessa che per il "per sempre" non realizzatosi



Esatto, è stupido anche solo credere alla nostra età che possa essere per sempre; il nostro problema secondo me è stato anche vederci così tanto spesso e soprattutto viverla come se fossimo già conviventi, visto che in pratica vivevo a casa sua (roba che stavo da lei anche per 3 giorni di fila); purtroppo abbiamo commesso entrambi l'errore di pensare "in grande", lei perchè è una sognatrice, ed io perchè mi illudevo di aver finalmente trovato una da amare veramente.



Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Concordo con te...Io quasi 2 anni fa mi stavo avvicinando molto ad una ragazza musulmana...I primi mesi andava tutto da Dio...Poi una sera (tra l'altro scrivendoci su skype) è saltato fuori l'argomento religione (argomento che odio, perché la gente tende a litigare e ad irritarsi quando parla di queste cose) Io le ho detto che sono Ateo...Lei dopo poco mi ha detto che "Sono un ragazzo intelligentissimo,ma che fa lo stupido" all'inizio non voleva spiegarmi il motivo di quella frase.Ho insistito finché mi ha detto che faccio lo stupido perchè non credo in Dio.Ho cercato di smorzare subito l'argomento (perché avevo già capito tutto) ma lei non voleva...Ha voluto continuare a parlare di questa cosa cercando di convertirmi nel credere in Dio,ma falliva miseramente!Più falliva e più si irritava con me!Come se avere i miei pensieri e le mie idee fosse una colpa!!Io da quella volta ho cambiato totalmente atteggiamento.Gli son stato ben alla larga...Come se fosse una tipa infetta da una malattia contagiosa.
> 
> Non sono razzista e non lo voglio essere,ma io da queste persone ci starei ben alla larga...Sono troppo estremiste (non tutte,ovviamente!) e l'estremismo non va mai bene in nessun campo.Non va bene nel tifo,nella religione,nella politica etc etc.
> 
> ...



Non è questione di essere il tipo, è che ora come ora comunque ho in testa solo lei, e non mi va di prendere in giro un'eventuale ragazza e legarla a me senza poterla ricambiare; e per quanto riguarda le cose da "una botta e via" non credo siano utili sinceramente...


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Non è questione di essere il tipo, è che ora come ora comunque ho in testa solo lei, e non mi va di prendere in giro un'eventuale ragazza e legarla a me senza poterla ricambiare; e per quanto riguarda le cose da "una botta e via" non credo siano utili sinceramente...



Io ad esser sincero mi riferivo proprio ad una roba da "Una botta e via" non intendevo dire che devi fidanzarti con una illudendola.Queste cose non si fanno.Non è giusto per te e nemmeno per lei.Non si scherza coi sentimenti delle persone.
Secondo me invece sono abbastanza utili queste cose di una sera e via.Aiutano a staccare la spina...Divertirsi senza impegno fa bene!Fa rilassare un bel po' e ti fa vivere la vita con meno serietà...Ci sta di vivere un po' in maniera più tranquilla...Prendendo le cose senza sbatterci troppo la testa 

Ovviamente non voglio convincerti ne altro eh!Io dico la mia e basta.Chiaramente tu vivi la vita come meglio credi.E' la cosa più giusta che puoi fare!Anche perchè ogni persona è diversa


----------



## prebozzio (30 Agosto 2014)

Ma l'angolo dello sfogo si è trasformato in "la posta del cuore"?


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ma l'angolo dello sfogo si è trasformato in "la posta del cuore"?



No c'è anche la caccia agli insetti di [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION].


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> No c'è anche la caccia agli insetti di [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION].



ho comprato un nuovo insetticida, d'ora in poi saranno tutti morti e stecchiti


----------



## Miro (30 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Io ad esser sincero mi riferivo proprio ad una roba da "Una botta e via" non intendevo dire che devi fidanzarti con una illudendola.Queste cose non si fanno.Non è giusto per te e nemmeno per lei.Non si scherza coi sentimenti delle persone.
> Secondo me invece sono abbastanza utili queste cose di una sera e via.Aiutano a staccare la spina...Divertirsi senza impegno fa bene!Fa rilassare un bel po' e ti fa vivere la vita con meno serietà...Ci sta di vivere un po' in maniera più tranquilla...Prendendo le cose senza sbatterci troppo la testa
> 
> Ovviamente non voglio convincerti ne altro eh!Io dico la mia e basta.Chiaramente tu vivi la vita come meglio credi.E' la cosa più giusta che puoi fare!Anche perchè ogni persona è diversa



Non so, non ho mai fatto queste cose...e poi non credo di essere il tipo. 



prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ma l'angolo dello sfogo si è trasformato in "la posta del cuore"?



L'amore fa schifo  è come una droga, una volta che inizi ne vuoi di più e quando te la tolgono stai male.


----------



## Mou (30 Agosto 2014)

Dai ragazzi, delirio, spassarsela con le ragazze è una delle gioie della giovinezza. Si è stati lasciati? Pazienza, in qualche altro modo ci si rifarà.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (30 Agosto 2014)

Sono intimamente convinto che l'amore platonicamente inteso, sia una cosa che semplicemente non esiste.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Sono intimamente convinto che l'amore platonicamente inteso, sia una cosa che semplicemente non esiste.



Mah ti posso dire che i miei nonni sono insieme da 60 anni ormai, certo un pò hanno litigato (e litigano adesso) però 60 e passa anni insieme sono tanti.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (30 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah ti posso dire che i miei nonni sono insieme da 60 anni ormai, certo un pò hanno litigato (e litigano adesso) però 60 e passa anni insieme sono tanti.



Cosa c'entra, pure i miei se è per questo, ne è pieno il mondo di cose del genere. Ma questo non inficia il mio convincimento. L'amore inteso come pulsione, passione, desiderio folle dura sì e no un anno. Poi subentra la routine e la noia, e a quel punto c'è chi resiste per affetto (che è diverso da amore romantico), per reciproco interesse, abitudine, figli, etc. E la monogamia è una forzatura sociale, perché io anche quando ero fidanzato ed innamoratissimo, se vedevo passare una bella pollastrella di sicuro non voltavo lo sguardo.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra, pure i miei se è per questo, ne è pieno il mondo di cose del genere. Ma questo non inficia il mio convincimento. L'amore inteso come pulsione, passione, desiderio folle dura sì e no un anno. Poi subentra la routine e la noia, e a quel punto c'è chi resiste per affetto (che è diverso da amore romantico), per reciproco interesse, abitudine, figli, etc. E la monogamia è una forzatura sociale, perché io anche quando ero fidanzato ed innamoratissimo, se vedevo passare una bella pollastrella di sicuro non voltavo lo sguardo.



Ho capito adesso cosa intendevi.


----------



## Miro (31 Agosto 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra, pure i miei se è per questo, ne è pieno il mondo di cose del genere. Ma questo non inficia il mio convincimento. L'amore inteso come pulsione, passione, desiderio folle dura sì e no un anno. Poi subentra la routine e la noia, e a quel punto c'è chi resiste per affetto (che è diverso da amore romantico), per reciproco interesse, abitudine, figli, etc. E la monogamia è una forzatura sociale, perché io anche quando ero fidanzato ed innamoratissimo, se vedevo passare una bella pollastrella di sicuro non voltavo lo sguardo.



Hai ragione.
Credo che l'unico "carburante" che manda avanti una relazione dopo i primi mesi di attrazione folle sia l'affetto che ormai provi e lo stare in sintonia con chi ti sta accanto.
A me piaceva stare con lei tutto il giorno, ma a volte la sentivo come una limitazione dei miei spazi.

Comunque ho novità: la nostra amica in comune mi ha detto che la mia ex controlla i miei accessi su Whatsapp, e che si lamenta perchè non la contatto  secondo me deve capire cosa vuole davvero a sto punto.


----------



## de sica (31 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Hai ragione.
> Credo che l'unico "carburante" che manda avanti una relazione dopo i primi mesi di attrazione folle sia l'affetto che ormai provi e lo stare in sintonia con chi ti sta accanto.
> A me piaceva stare con lei tutto il giorno, ma a volte la sentivo come una limitazione dei miei spazi.
> 
> Comunque ho novità: la nostra amica in comune mi ha detto che la mia ex controlla i miei accessi su Whatsapp, e che si lamenta perchè non la contatto  secondo me deve capire cosa vuole davvero a sto punto.



Scusa, però adesso vorrei spezzare una lancia in favore della tua ex. Non è giusto che questa tua amica in comune, "sputtani" così lei. Perché primo non fa del bene a te, che rimani sempre attaccato a lei, e secondo perché forse lei non ha nessuna intenzione di tornare con te però per una questione di orgoglio vorrebbe essere ripregata, e questa capisce tutto il contrario.

Che razza di amica è? di certo non può essere una delle sue migliori amiche


----------



## Miro (31 Agosto 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Scusa, però adesso vorrei spezzare una lancia in favore della tua ex. Non è giusto che questa tua amica in comune, "sputtani" così lei. Perché primo non fa del bene a te, che rimani sempre attaccato a lei, e secondo perché forse lei non ha nessuna intenzione di tornare con te però per una questione di orgoglio vorrebbe essere ripregata, e questa capisce tutto il contrario.
> 
> Che razza di amica è? di certo non può essere una delle sue migliori amiche



E' una amica che vuole che ritorniamo assieme, non parteggia per me o per lei in particolare; fa così perchè mesi fa noi abbiamo aiutato in una situazione simile col suo ragazzo, e se sta ancora assieme al suo ragazzo è merito mio e della mia ex.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (31 Agosto 2014)

C'è sempre dell'odio dentro un matrimonio


----------



## de sica (31 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> E' una amica che vuole che ritorniamo assieme, non parteggia per me o per lei in particolare; fa così perchè mesi fa noi abbiamo aiutato in una situazione simile col suo ragazzo, e se sta ancora assieme al suo ragazzo è merito mio e della mia ex.



Mah.. e va bene, se è come dici tu.. però io, piuttosto che dire cose private, aiuterei in altro modo


----------



## Miro (31 Agosto 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Mah.. e va bene, se è come dici tu.. però io, piuttosto che dire cose private, aiuterei in altro modo



Mi è stata vicino, lei e il suo ragazzo.
Vorrebbero aiutarci per farci tornare assieme e stanno provando a fare ciò che si può, ma è difficile; serve tempo immagino, e probabilmente non basterà.


----------



## Bioware (1 Settembre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Non ho letto dall'inizio, ma mi sento di darti un paio Di consigli: primo, distraiti con altre, subito. Invece di pensare ad una vita da asceta, pensa all'opposto: vedi altre ragazze, coltivi gli amici, ti diverti con leggerezza... Stare a rimuginare può solo aumentare il dispiacere. Secondo, e te lo chiedo con tatto, sei sicuro che lei non abbia preso una sbandata per un altro?


Questa è la via del debole. Va benissimo scopare, ma non subito dopo una delusione di sto tipo. Reprimere ritarda solo il processo di rimozione


----------



## Bioware (1 Settembre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> P.S: Cosa che non c'entra nulla...La mia ex mi ha detto che mi ama ancora.Mi fa un po' ridere questa cosa...Abbiamo continuato a sentirci da amici e non ho fatto nulla per cercare di riprenderla...Anzi...Il più delle volte mi comportavo in maniera fredda e distaccata..Proprio come se fosse un amica con cui ho un rapporto d'amicizia leggero e non intenso.E' per questo motivo che la cosa mi fa abbastanza ridere.
> Sapevo che ere gelosa perché me lo diceva.Ma non ero sicuro che mi amasse ancora (il dubbio un po' ce l'avevo ad essere onesto)
> Bha....Queste donne...Chissà come cavolo ragionano.


Eh l'orgoglio, le donne sono estremamente orgogliose. Vivono una vita intera illudendosi di non esser soggiogate al sentimento che provano. Poi arriva un bel momento in cui non riescono più a reggere il gioco con loro stesse, e non possono far altro che strisciare ai nostri piedi. So che è brutto da dire, ma le donne son così. Fanno mille problemi per nulla. Sono ipocrite in maniera allucinante, scoperebbero senza problemi pure loro, ma si fanno condizionare dalla morale comune e dal loro desiderio di essere diverse e più forti. La notizia del giorno é che non lo sono, sono anzi fragili e cocciute. Pensate, che volete pensare? Scopàtele, che mentre pensate c'è qualcun altro che lo fa al posto vostro


----------



## Bioware (1 Settembre 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Sono intimamente convinto che l'amore platonicamente inteso, sia una cosa che semplicemente non esiste.



Non esiste per la gente superficiale, ovvero un buon 90% delle persone che popolano il globo terrestre. Del restante 10%, van trovate due persone compatibili e che si piacciano a vicenda. Esiste ma non per tutti


----------



## Mou (1 Settembre 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> Questa è la via del debole. Va benissimo scopare, ma non subito dopo una delusione di sto tipo. Reprimere ritarda solo il processo di rimozione



Processo di rimozione... Mica è un trauma infantile, è solo la fine di una storia vissuta in età subito post adolescenziale. Vedi che se ti "distrai" come si deve per mesi poi alla fine quello che sembrava un dramma scompare. O almeno, per me è stato così, poi non ho formule magiche.


----------



## juventino (3 Settembre 2014)

Un mio amico si trova in un periodo davvero nero a causa del lavoro. Praticamente fino a qualche mese fa era costretto a fare straordinari gratis ed era (e lo è tuttora) sottopagato (buste paga mai superiori a 700 euro con un lavoro a tempo pieno). A lui ovviamente quella situazione non andava affatto bene, ma appena ha un po' protestato hanno cominciato a trattarlo malissimo e ad isolarlo. Adesso questa situazione va avanti da quasi un anno e lui è arrivato veramente al limite, a volte ci incontriamo quando esce da lavoro ed ogni volta è sempre più devastato, triste e abbattuto nel morale. Io non so davvero se consigliargli di tenere duro o andarsene da lì. Da un lato è vero che questo è un periodo orribile e specie persone della sua età (21 anni) non trovano lavoro manco per miracolo, ma vederlo così mi mette davvero una grande tristezza. Che cosa dovrebbe fare secondo voi? 

PS: lui ovviamente ha già cominciato a guardarsi intorno e c'è la possibilità che possa esser preso altrove, ma non è assolutamente sicuro (anzi).


----------



## Miro (3 Settembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Un mio amico si trova in un periodo davvero nero a causa del lavoro. Praticamente fino a qualche mese fa era costretto a fare straordinari gratis ed era (e lo è tuttora) sottopagato (buste paga mai superiori a 700 euro con un lavoro a tempo pieno). A lui ovviamente quella situazione non andava affatto bene, ma appena ha un po' protestato hanno cominciato a trattarlo malissimo e ad isolarlo. Adesso questa situazione va avanti da quasi un anno e lui è arrivato veramente al limite, a volte ci incontriamo quando esce da lavoro ed ogni volta è sempre più devastato, triste e abbattuto nel morale. Io non so davvero se consigliargli di tenere duro o andarsene da lì. Da un lato è vero che questo è un periodo orribile e specie persone della sua età (21 anni) non trovano lavoro manco per miracolo, ma vederlo così mi mette davvero una grande tristezza. Che cosa dovrebbe fare secondo voi?
> 
> PS: lui ovviamente ha già cominciato a guardarsi intorno e c'è la possibilità che possa esser preso altrove, ma non è assolutamente sicuro (anzi).



Io credo che al di la del supporto morale che dovete dargli, vi direi di suggerirgli di rivolgersi ai sindacati.
So che è una cosa "estrema", ma non è giusto che i datori di lavoro sfruttino le persone come schiavi con la scusa della crisi.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Settembre 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Io credo che al di la del supporto morale che dovete dargli, vi direi di suggerirgli di rivolgersi ai sindacati.
> So che è una cosa "estrema", ma non è giusto che i datori di lavoro sfruttino le persone come schiavi con la scusa della crisi.



Mah c'è da dire che dipende anche dal lavoro secondo me (bruttissimo a dirsi ma...).


----------



## Freddy Manson (3 Settembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Un mio amico si trova in un periodo davvero nero a causa del lavoro. Praticamente fino a qualche mese fa era costretto a fare straordinari gratis ed era (e lo è tuttora) sottopagato (buste paga mai superiori a 700 euro con un lavoro a tempo pieno). *A lui ovviamente quella situazione non andava affatto bene, ma appena ha un po' protestato hanno cominciato a trattarlo malissimo e ad isolarlo.* Adesso questa situazione va avanti da quasi un anno e lui è arrivato veramente al limite, a volte ci incontriamo quando esce da lavoro ed ogni volta è sempre più devastato, triste e abbattuto nel morale. Io non so davvero se consigliargli di tenere duro o andarsene da lì. Da un lato è vero che questo è un periodo orribile e specie persone della sua età (21 anni) non trovano lavoro manco per miracolo, ma vederlo così mi mette davvero una grande tristezza. Che cosa dovrebbe fare secondo voi?
> 
> PS: lui ovviamente ha già cominciato a guardarsi intorno e c'è la possibilità che possa esser preso altrove, ma non è assolutamente sicuro (anzi).



Quello si chiama mobbing, ed è una cosa bruttissima. Casomai gli faranno pesare anche il fatto che gli debbano dare 700€ al mese. Che si rivolga ai sindacati dei lavoratori.


----------



## Miro (3 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah c'è da dire che dipende anche dal lavoro secondo me (bruttissimo a dirsi ma...).



Non è questione di lavoro, dietro questo grande problema chiamato crisi c'è anche un sottobosco di imprenditori che ribalta la situazione a proprio vantaggio sfruttando chi ha bisogno di lavorare, sicuri del fatto che tutti accettano perchè appunto la situazione è quella che è.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Settembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Un mio amico si trova in un periodo davvero nero a causa del lavoro. Praticamente fino a qualche mese fa era costretto a fare straordinari gratis ed era (e lo è tuttora) sottopagato (buste paga mai superiori a 700 euro con un lavoro a tempo pieno). A lui ovviamente quella situazione non andava affatto bene, ma appena ha un po' protestato hanno cominciato a trattarlo malissimo e ad isolarlo. Adesso questa situazione va avanti da quasi un anno e lui è arrivato veramente al limite, a volte ci incontriamo quando esce da lavoro ed ogni volta è sempre più devastato, triste e abbattuto nel morale. Io non so davvero se consigliargli di tenere duro o andarsene da lì. Da un lato è vero che questo è un periodo orribile e specie persone della sua età (21 anni) non trovano lavoro manco per miracolo, ma vederlo così mi mette davvero una grande tristezza. Che cosa dovrebbe fare secondo voi?
> 
> PS: lui ovviamente ha già cominciato a guardarsi intorno e c'è la possibilità che possa esser preso altrove, ma non è assolutamente sicuro (anzi).



Da quel che racconti ci sono tutti gli estremi per una causa legale.


----------



## Freddy Manson (3 Settembre 2014)

O ad un avvocato specializzato in diritto del lavoro.


----------



## juventino (3 Settembre 2014)

Vi ringrazio per l'attenzione che state dimostrando alla situazione del mio amico 
Fortunatamente per lui mio padre è un sindacalista e ne abbiamo già parlato. Purtroppo la situazione resta comunque molto complicata perché lui lavora in una cooperativa e il mio vecchio mi ha detto che questo complica un po' le cose perché nelle cooperative funziona in maniera un po' particolare rispetto alle aziende normali. Nel sindacato dove lavora mio padre comunque ci sono avvocati e stiamo già valutando azioni.

PS:mi sono dimenticato di scrivere che sul posto di lavoro del mio amico ci sono pure le telecamere (cosa super illegale!).


----------



## de sica (3 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION] e [MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION] come è andata alla fine?


----------



## Hammer (3 Settembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Vi ringrazio per l'attenzione che state dimostrando alla situazione del mio amico
> Fortunatamente per lui mio padre è un sindacalista e ne abbiamo già parlato. Purtroppo la situazione resta comunque molto complicata perché lui lavora in una cooperativa e il mio vecchio mi ha detto che questo complica un po' le cose perché nelle cooperative funziona in maniera un po' particolare rispetto alle aziende normali. Nel sindacato dove lavora mio padre comunque ci sono avvocati e stiamo già valutando azioni.
> 
> *PS:mi sono dimenticato di scrivere che sul posto di lavoro del mio amico ci sono pure le telecamere (cosa super illegale!).*



Io direi di iniziare con i sindacati. Negli ambienti "piccoli" "funzionano", a volte


----------



## Miro (3 Settembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Vi ringrazio per l'attenzione che state dimostrando alla situazione del mio amico
> Fortunatamente per lui mio padre è un sindacalista e ne abbiamo già parlato. Purtroppo la situazione resta comunque molto complicata perché lui lavora in una cooperativa e il mio vecchio mi ha detto che questo complica un po' le cose perché nelle cooperative funziona in maniera un po' particolare rispetto alle aziende normali. Nel sindacato dove lavora mio padre comunque ci sono avvocati e stiamo già valutando azioni.
> 
> PS:mi sono dimenticato di scrivere che sul posto di lavoro del mio amico ci sono pure le telecamere (cosa super illegale!).



Eh si, le cooperative hanno dei contratti "strani", per non dire di peggio; così come tante altre tipologie di contratto (i Co.Co.Pro )



de sica ha scritto:


> [MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION] e [MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION] come è andata alla fine?



Tutto così com'è...mi manca ogni giorno di più.
Ci siamo risentiti negli ultimi giorni (era il nostro mesiversario) ma niente di che.


----------



## de sica (3 Settembre 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Tutto così com'è...mi manca ogni giorno di più.
> Ci siamo risentiti negli ultimi giorni (era il nostro mesiversario) ma niente di che.



Ti devi fare forza. E' normale che tu ora senta la mancanza, anche per un fatto di abitudini. Ieri ho rivisto la mia di ex, e neanche mi ha salutato. Quindi cerca se puoi di mantenerci più avanti nel tempo, almeno un rapporto di rispetto e di saluto, perché è alquanto deprimente vedere una persona con cui hai condiviso 2 anni, neanche salutarti. Però che questo non sia un modo per rimanerci "attaccato", perché lì sbagli tu poi


----------



## Miro (3 Settembre 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ti devi fare forza. E' normale che tu ora senta la mancanza, anche per un fatto di abitudini. Ieri ho rivisto la mia di ex, e neanche mi ha salutato. Quindi cerca se puoi di mantenerci più avanti nel tempo, almeno un rapporto di rispetto e di saluto, perché è alquanto deprimente vedere una persona con cui hai condiviso 2 anni, neanche salutarti. Però che questo non sia un modo per rimanerci "attaccato", perché lì sbagli tu poi



Io cerco di farmi forza, ma vado a sprazzi...in alcuni momenti mi sento davvero a terra.
E' strano, in alcuni momenti la voglio come l'ossigeno, in altri mi chiedo perchè stare male per una che (così come io l'ho umiliata, sia chiaro) mi ha umiliato e non ammette le proprie colpe.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Settembre 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> [MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION] e [MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION] come è andata alla fine?



Ehi ciao 

Io così così. Come il buon [MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION] passo momenti in cui riesco a essere leggermente più sereno, ma la maggior parte dei momenti sono abbastanza giù. Domani la vedrò perchè viene a studiare, e provo a parlarle a cuore aperto. Dovevo farlo oggi, ma all'improvviso mi sono del tutto bloccato e non sono riuscito a dire nulla.... Spero sia domani il giorno giusto.

Questa cosa del "blocco" mi veniva sempre prima di stare insieme a lei, quando cercavo di corteggiarla. E' un ritorno al passato che non avrei mai voluto fare...


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Settembre 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ti devi fare forza. E' normale che tu ora senta la mancanza, anche per un fatto di abitudini. Ieri ho rivisto la mia di ex, e neanche mi ha salutato. Quindi cerca se puoi di mantenerci più avanti nel tempo, almeno un rapporto di rispetto e di saluto, perché è alquanto deprimente vedere una persona con cui hai condiviso 2 anni, neanche salutarti. Però che questo non sia un modo per rimanerci "attaccato", perché lì sbagli tu poi



Che brutta cosa....


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Settembre 2014)

Ma è normale che ogni sera prima di un esame penso "che stro..o che sono stato, dovevo studiare da prima" ?


----------



## Hammer (3 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma è normale che ogni sera prima di un esame penso "che stro..o che sono stato, dovevo studiare da prima" ?



No


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Settembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> No



Bene, la risposta che volevo sentire. non mi resta che la rinuncia agli studi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Settembre 2014)

Mia madre si è rotta il polso

Ho recentemente avuto un lutto in famiglia

Odio il mio lavoro ma mi serve e forse lo sto per perdere

Sono preoccupato che tutto ciò pesi troppo sulle spalle di mio padre


Ciao.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Settembre 2014)

Senza lavoro.

In crisi con la mia ragazza.

Obiettivi personali che sembrano irraggiungibili

Amici teste di ***.zo

Genitori che rompono il ***.zo

Odio tutti,odio me stesso,odio la mia vita,vorrei cambiare tutto ma ad oggi mi sembra tutto così schifosamente impossibile.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Settembre 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Senza lavoro.
> 
> In crisi con la mia ragazza.
> 
> ...



Quanto ti capisco ! Non mollare


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Settembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Quanto ti capisco ! Non mollare



fosse facile,la voglia di abbandonarsi è tanta...la voglia di rinunciare a tutto e vivacchiare nell'apatia più totale.

A volte ti rompi proprio i coglio.ni di tutto e tutti


----------



## Bioware (4 Settembre 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> fosse facile,la voglia di abbandonarsi è tanta...la voglia di rinunciare a tutto e vivacchiare nell'apatia più totale



Ma smettila di dire *********, tira fuori le palle e fai qualcosa, che nessuno lo fa al posto tuo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Settembre 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> Ma smettila di dire *********, tira fuori le palle e fai qualcosa, che nessuno lo fa al posto tuo



Che è una cosa che ho fatto fino all'altro ieri. Purtroppo quando non vedi i tuoi sforzi ripagati su nessun fronte(ad eccezione di quello fisico perdendo 27 kg) la voglia di non sforzarti più e di mollare è forte. Quando continui a fallire sia a causa tua che a causa degli altri e non sai più che altro inventarti per risolvere questo o quel problema,ti viene davvero voglia di mandare tutti a quel paese.


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Settembre 2014)

Quante put---e che vedo in sto mondo.
Certe ragazze sono fatte solamente per essere usate come dei contenitori e poi gettate come se non fossero nulla.
Sempre più deciso a trattarle tutte di me--a!!E' ora di cambiare registro e cambiare modo di pensare.


----------



## Miro (5 Settembre 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Senza lavoro.
> 
> In crisi con la mia ragazza.
> 
> ...



E' ipocrita visto che lo dico io che in questo momento sono uno straccio  ma fatti forza; sfogati con qualcosa, ad esempio lo sport (io ormai vado a correre ogni giorno, anche più volte al giorno, e mi fa sentire meglio).
E soprattutto, se sai che la tua ragazza ti ama davvero allora non perderla.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Settembre 2014)

Allora, sono stanco di ripeterlo. Le parole censurate non si usano, questo non vuol dire mettere asterischi e puntini tra le lettere per ragggiare la cosa. Alla prossima ban una settimana.


----------



## de sica (8 Settembre 2014)

Mio caro [MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION] , ieri ho consegnato una lettera alla mia ex. Spero in questo modo di aver chiuso il cerchio da persona giusta, coerente e matura


----------



## francylomba (8 Settembre 2014)

come dice magda di verdone " non ce la faccio piu' "


----------



## juventino (8 Settembre 2014)

Scrivo ancora una volta per manifestare il mio dispiacere per una persona a me vicina.
Oggi alla mia ragazza hanno rubato la sua Nikon. So che potrebbe sembrare una cosa non paragonabile a problemi seri, ma lei era molto affezionata a quella macchina fotografica perché era il regalo ricevuto dalla sua famiglia per i 18 anni che ha compiuto poco più di due mesi fa. Aggiungiamoci pure che il fatto è successo in un santuario durante una messa, pieno di gente, con carabinieri in borghese presenti e ovviamente nessuna ha visto niente (manco il prete) e allora la cosa diventa veramente odiosa.


----------



## Miro (8 Settembre 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Mio caro [MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION] , ieri ho consegnato una lettera alla mia ex. Spero in questo modo di aver chiuso il cerchio da persona giusta, coerente e matura



Beh immagino che sarà una cosa che dovrò fare anche io, chiudere il cerchio dico.
In questo momento vivo come al solito, oscillo tra la malinconia e la rabbia; comunque ho riflettuto e dovevo starti ad ascoltare sin dall'inizio, non dovevo inseguirla e soprattutto non dovevo colpevolizzarmi con lei, così facendo le ho dato la possibilità di passare per la poveretta di turno e io per l'orco cattivo.
Il tempo dirà cosa accadrà, se per caso tornerà valuterò stavolta conscio di ciò che è successo.


----------



## prebozzio (9 Settembre 2014)

Piccolo sfogo anche per me.
E' da un paio di anni circa che non sto con una ragazza, solo rapporti fugaci. 
Sicuramente una buona dose di responsabilità è mia, non sono il tipo di persona che nasconde la testa nella sabbia per evitare i problemi, ma devo dire che ho anche una gran dose di sfiga. Una delle sfortune principali è che spesso e volentieri mi imbatto in ragazze già fidanzate, e io in quei casi mi tiro indietro più o meno immediatamente perché penso che sia eticamente e moralmente la scelta migliore.
Risultato?
Ieri ci ha provato con me una gnocca da paura (foto nello spoiler), una modella estone. Ci ha provato in ogni modo possibile e immaginabile, ma poco prima aveva detto di avere il ragazzo in Estonia e io non ho ceduto a nessun attacco. Oltre a essere molto bella è anche simpatica, gentile, intelligente... e il suo rapporto con il fidanzato è, dice lei, in crisi. A gennaio si vola in Estonia raga 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (9 Settembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Piccolo sfogo anche per me.
> 
> Ieri ci ha provato con me una gnocca da paura (foto nello spoiler), una modella estone. Ci ha provato in ogni modo possibile e immaginabile, ma poco prima aveva detto di avere il ragazzo in Estonia e io non ho ceduto a nessun attacco. Oltre a essere molto bella è anche simpatica, gentile, intelligente... e il suo rapporto con il fidanzato è, dice lei, in crisi. A gennaio si vola in Estonia raga
> 
> ...



Azzzzz Preb, fatti subito il biglietto


----------



## de sica (9 Settembre 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Beh immagino che sarà una cosa che dovrò fare anche io, chiudere il cerchio dico.
> In questo momento vivo come al solito, oscillo tra la malinconia e la rabbia; comunque ho riflettuto e dovevo starti ad ascoltare sin dall'inizio, non dovevo inseguirla e soprattutto non dovevo colpevolizzarmi con lei, così facendo le ho dato la possibilità di passare per la poveretta di turno e io per l'orco cattivo.
> Il tempo dirà cosa accadrà, se per caso tornerà valuterò stavolta conscio di ciò che è successo.



Quello è vero, però sicuramente non avrai rimpianti. Qualcosa per porre "rimedio" hai fatto, anche se ti avevo detto non avrebbe funzionato. Forse, avresti dovuto provarci dopo un po' più di tempo.. adesso pensa a tirarti su, a fare qualcosa che ti liberi da tutti i pensieri. Anzi non pensare proprio, ma agisci!!
Per quanto riguarda la mia lettera, ieri mi ha scritto un messaggio dove anche lei dice che sarà felice e nostalgica quando ripenserà ai bei momenti passati insieme, riguardando le foto. Quindi posso dire di aver chiuso il cerchio adesso


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Settembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Piccolo sfogo anche per me.
> E' da un paio di anni circa che non sto con una ragazza, solo rapporti fugaci.
> Sicuramente una buona dose di responsabilità è mia, non sono il tipo di persona che nasconde la testa nella sabbia per evitare i problemi, ma devo dire che ho anche una gran dose di sfiga. Una delle sfortune principali è che spesso e volentieri mi imbatto in ragazze già fidanzate, e io in quei casi mi tiro indietro più o meno immediatamente perché penso che sia eticamente e moralmente la scelta migliore.
> Risultato?
> ...



Ah e quando sei lì chiedile se ha una cugina.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Settembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Piccolo sfogo anche per me.
> E' da un paio di anni circa che non sto con una ragazza, solo rapporti fugaci.
> Sicuramente una buona dose di responsabilità è mia, non sono il tipo di persona che nasconde la testa nella sabbia per evitare i problemi, ma devo dire che ho anche una gran dose di sfiga. Una delle sfortune principali è che spesso e volentieri mi imbatto in ragazze già fidanzate, e io in quei casi mi tiro indietro più o meno immediatamente perché penso che sia eticamente e moralmente la scelta migliore.
> Risultato?
> ...



Avrà sorelle, cugine, no???


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ah e quando sei lì chiedile se ha una cugina.





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Avrà sorelle, cugine, no???



Rispetta la fila.


----------



## prebozzio (9 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Avrà sorelle, cugine, no???





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ah e quando sei lì chiedile se ha una cugina.


Sorelle o cugine non so, ma nelle foto su Facebook ho visto che ha delle amiche spaventosamente gnocche


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Settembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sorelle o cugine non so, ma nelle foto su Facebook ho visto che ha delle amiche spaventosamente gnocche



Convincila al trasferimento di massa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Piccolo sfogo anche per me.
> E' da un paio di anni circa che non sto con una ragazza, solo rapporti fugaci.
> Sicuramente una buona dose di responsabilità è mia, non sono il tipo di persona che nasconde la testa nella sabbia per evitare i problemi, ma devo dire che ho anche una gran dose di sfiga. Una delle sfortune principali è che spesso e volentieri mi imbatto in ragazze già fidanzate, e io in quei casi mi tiro indietro più o meno immediatamente perché penso che sia eticamente e moralmente la scelta migliore.
> Risultato?
> ...


E che sfogo è? Ah ho capito, è per far invidia agli altri in modo che continuino a sfogarsi per la loro frustrazione. Ecco


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Settembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sorelle o cugine non so, ma nelle foto su Facebook ho visto che ha delle amiche spaventosamente gnocche



Tutti a Tallinn.


----------



## prebozzio (9 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E che sfogo è? Ah ho capito, è per far invidia agli altri in modo che continuino a sfogarsi per la loro frustrazione. Ecco


Sfogo perché l'ho appena sfiorata e sono con il pisello in mano da stamani


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Settembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sfogo perché l'ho appena sfiorata e sono con il pisello in mano da stamani



Preb attento alle parole che alcuni utenti potrebbero essere suscettibili.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (9 Settembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sfogo perché l'ho appena sfiorata e sono con il pisello in mano da stamani



Ahah


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Settembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Piccolo sfogo anche per me.
> E' da un paio di anni circa che non sto con una ragazza, solo rapporti fugaci.
> Sicuramente una buona dose di responsabilità è mia, non sono il tipo di persona che nasconde la testa nella sabbia per evitare i problemi, ma devo dire che ho anche una gran dose di sfiga. Una delle sfortune principali è che spesso e volentieri mi imbatto in ragazze già fidanzate, e io in quei casi mi tiro indietro più o meno immediatamente perché penso che sia eticamente e moralmente la scelta migliore.
> Risultato?
> ...



Tenersi la fidanzata è un problema del ragazzo,non tuo.
Timbrala.Anzi,timbrale.


----------



## smallball (9 Settembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sfogo perché l'ho appena sfiorata e sono con il pisello in mano da stamani


carpe diem....cosa ti sei perso....


----------



## prebozzio (9 Settembre 2014)

Oh raga', appena è atterrata in Estonia mi ha chiesto l'amicizia su FB e mi ha chiesto se vado a trovarla: mi ospita lei.

Addio


----------



## mr.wolf (9 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Preb attento alle parole che alcuni utenti potrebbero essere suscettibili.


ha solo un legume in mano da stamattina,che c'è di male


----------



## Hammer (10 Settembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Oh raga', appena è atterrata in Estonia mi ha chiesto l'amicizia su FB e mi ha chiesto se vado a trovarla: mi ospita lei.
> 
> Addio



L'abbiamo perso. Preb è andato


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Settembre 2014)

Cristo quanto sono sfigato in sto periodo!
Ieri sera esco con gli amici,filtro un po' (come sempre) e sparo cavolate...Va bè senza farla lunga,mi faccio una tipa che è oggettivamente cessetta!Bella fisicamente,ma orripilante in volto.Manco fosse stata na Fi. epica!Era na cavolo di cessa!!!
Oggi a mezzogiorno vado su facebook e mi trovo dei messaggi di minacce da parte del suo ragazzo!!Robe del tipo "Ti spacco la faccia sfigato!" e altre cose poco carine.Era fidanzata la Zoc. e non me l'aveva detto!Non mi aveva detto nulla (Anche se me lo avesse detto son sincero,per me non sarebbe cambiato nulla.) e non portava alcuna fedina o cavolate di sto tipo...Gli ho fatto un mega succhiotto e sarà sicuramente questa la prova che l'ha fatta beccare dal suo ragazzo..Se l'avessi saputo avrei evitato (ed è questa l'unica cosa che sarebbe cambiata se mi avesse detto del suo fidanzamento)
Comunque ho cercato di spiegare al ragazzo che non è colpa mia e che se la sua ragazza è una T. son fatti suoi e non miei.Sapete che mi ha risposto?Mi ha detto che lei gli ha detto che (scusate il gioco di parole) sono stato io a provarci in maniera insistente con lei,che l'ho fatta ubriacare in maniera indecente (fino al punto da non capire che faceva) e che in qualche modo mi sono approfittato di lei!!Da quello che mi ha scritto,mi ha quasi fatto passare per un mezzo stupratore!!In ogni caso ha sparato delle fesserie assolutamente non vere!Era lei che ci stava facendo la gatta morta con me,era sobria,quello ubriaco ero io e non mi sono approfittato di nessuno!Mi ha pure portato nella sua cavolo di macchina, ed ha pure guidato fino ad arrivare in un posto appartato!!!Altro che approfittarsi!!Al ragazzo gli ho pure chiesto se lui avesse mollato la sua ragazza e mi ha detto di no!Perché la sua ragazza non ha colpe,ma la colpa è solo mia.Vi rendete conto?Assurdo!
Ora io mi ritrovo con un tizio che mi vuole spaccare la faccia e vedendo la foto di facebook è il doppio di me.Non ho paura,ho già fatto delle risse (non è di certo un vanto) e so difendermi bene...Ma di prendere botte e avere casini per colpa di una Zoc. non ho proprio voglia.Anche perché se le prendo, si scatena una reazione a catena mica da poco, visto che ho 3 fratelli tutti più grandi di me.Tutto questo perché mi sono fatto na cavolo di cessa (i miei amici già mi sfottono per sta cosa .-.) pensando: Questa è brutta me la faccio subito senza problemi!E perché questa cessa ha un ragazzo più stupido della stupidità stessa.

Che sfiga ragazzi.
Ah...Ultima cosa..Ho già fatto gli screen ai messaggi di minacce che mi ha mandato!Cosi almeno ho le prove delle sue minacce.


----------



## Miro (14 Settembre 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Quello è vero, però sicuramente non avrai rimpianti. Qualcosa per porre "rimedio" hai fatto, anche se ti avevo detto non avrebbe funzionato. Forse, avresti dovuto provarci dopo un po' più di tempo.. adesso pensa a tirarti su, a fare qualcosa che ti liberi da tutti i pensieri. Anzi non pensare proprio, ma agisci!!
> Per quanto riguarda la mia lettera, ieri mi ha scritto un messaggio dove anche lei dice che sarà felice e nostalgica quando ripenserà ai bei momenti passati insieme, riguardando le foto. Quindi posso dire di aver chiuso il cerchio adesso



Per il momento tiro avanti, mi ha contattato per sapere un pò come andava (avevo un esame da dare in uni) e mi ha detto che dobbiamo metterci d'accordo per ridarci le cose..vorrebbe farlo prima che lei parta per la Finlandia tra una settimana, ma le dirò di no, anche perchè oltre a non volerla vedere sto anche lavorando e non ho tempo.
La nostra amica in comune l'ha incontrata e mi ha detto che è cambiatissima... dalla persona solare e attiva che era, ora dice che è diventata "impaurita" e taciturna...e comunque sempre lei le ha detto le solite cose, cioè che si preoccupa per me (le ha chiesto come stavo etc.) ma che vuole stare da sola.
Sempre questa nostra amica in comune mi ha fatto conoscere una sua amica, è davvero carina...ed il mio istinto di cacciatore si è svegliato  per quanto mi piaccia però, non mi sento pronto ancora; ah ovviamente la mia ex lo ha saputo e le rodeva il fondoschiena ahah.  così magari capisce cosa ha significato per me farla uscire col suo amico innamorato.



Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Cristo quanto sono sfigato in sto periodo!
> Ieri sera esco con gli amici,filtro un po' (come sempre) e sparo cavolate...Va bè senza farla lunga,mi faccio una tipa che è oggettivamente cessetta!Bella fisicamente,ma orripilante in volto.Manco fosse stata na Fi. epica!Era na cavolo di cessa!!!
> Oggi a mezzogiorno vado su facebook e mi trovo dei messaggi di minacce da parte del suo ragazzo!!Robe del tipo "Ti spacco la faccia sfigato!" e altre cose poco carine.Era fidanzata la Zoc. e non me l'aveva detto!Non mi aveva detto nulla (Anche se me lo avesse detto son sincero,per me non sarebbe cambiato nulla.) e non portava alcuna fedina o cavolate di sto tipo...Gli ho fatto un mega succhiotto e sarà sicuramente questa la prova che l'ha fatta beccare dal suo ragazzo..Se l'avessi saputo avrei evitato (ed è questa l'unica cosa che sarebbe cambiata se mi avesse detto del suo fidanzamento)
> Comunque ho cercato di spiegare al ragazzo che non è colpa mia e che se la sua ragazza è una T. son fatti suoi e non miei.Sapete che mi ha risposto?Mi ha detto che lei gli ha detto che (scusate il gioco di parole) sono stato io a provarci in maniera insistente con lei,che l'ho fatta ubriacare in maniera indecente (fino al punto da non capire che faceva) e che in qualche modo mi sono approfittato di lei!!Da quello che mi ha scritto,mi ha quasi fatto passare per un mezzo stupratore!!In ogni caso ha sparato delle fesserie assolutamente non vere!Era lei che ci stava facendo la gatta morta con me,era sobria,quello ubriaco ero io e non mi sono approfittato di nessuno!Mi ha pure portato nella sua cavolo di macchina, ed ha pure guidato fino ad arrivare in un posto appartato!!!Altro che approfittarsi!!Al ragazzo gli ho pure chiesto se lui avesse mollato la sua ragazza e mi ha detto di no!Perché la sua ragazza non ha colpe,ma la colpa è solo mia.Vi rendete conto?Assurdo!
> ...



Fai calmare le acque; il tizio se non è un asino totale capirà.
E' la mia prima regola di base comunque, mai provarci con le fidanzate.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (14 Settembre 2014)

Tra circa un mese, il 13 ottobre, dovrei iniziare il quarto anno di Università (il primo della Magistrale) ma ho perso completamente l'entusiasmo.
Non sono un secchione, ma mi sono laureato in anticipo rispetto al 90% dei miei compagni di corso, proprio perchè ho sempre avuto molta voglia e entusiasmo nello studiare. In pratica lo prendevo come una specie di lavoro vero e proprio.

Che faccio? Entro fine mese devo pagare la tassa di iscrizione, che non sono 20 euro, ma ho paura di non riuscire a concentrarmi e buttare via tanti soldini. Dall'altra parte non vorrei deludere la mia famiglia. D'altro canto ora come ora mi risulta impossibile studiare.


----------



## Nicco (14 Settembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Tra circa un mese, il 13 ottobre, dovrei iniziare il quarto anno di Università (il primo della Magistrale) ma ho perso completamente l'entusiasmo.
> Non sono un secchione, ma mi sono laureato in anticipo rispetto al 90% dei miei compagni di corso, proprio perchè ho sempre avuto molta voglia e entusiasmo nello studiare. In pratica lo prendevo come una specie di lavoro vero e proprio.
> 
> Che faccio? Entro fine mese devo pagare la tassa di iscrizione, che non sono 20 euro, ma ho paura di non riuscire a concentrarmi e buttare via tanti soldini. Dall'altra parte non vorrei deludere la mia famiglia. D'altro canto ora come ora mi risulta impossibile studiare.



Io ho provato a tenere duro e ho fatto il primo anno di specialistica, ora sono alle pezze. Prova a parlarne con loro perché se fai il primo anno poi ti viene la sindrome del "deve finire tanto ormai ci sono" ma la strada ti si allunga davanti a perdita d'occhio e ti sembra di non poter arrivare più.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Tra circa un mese, il 13 ottobre, dovrei iniziare il quarto anno di Università (il primo della Magistrale) ma ho perso completamente l'entusiasmo.
> Non sono un secchione, ma mi sono laureato in anticipo rispetto al 90% dei miei compagni di corso, proprio perchè ho sempre avuto molta voglia e entusiasmo nello studiare. In pratica lo prendevo come una specie di lavoro vero e proprio.
> 
> Che faccio? Entro fine mese devo pagare la tassa di iscrizione, che non sono 20 euro, ma ho paura di non riuscire a concentrarmi e buttare via tanti soldini. Dall'altra parte non vorrei deludere la mia famiglia. D'altro canto ora come ora mi risulta impossibile studiare.


Pippo devi decidete te. La tua famiglia capirà alla fine, qualsiasi sia la tua decisione.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Settembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Tra circa un mese, il 13 ottobre, dovrei iniziare il quarto anno di Università (il primo della Magistrale) ma ho perso completamente l'entusiasmo.
> Non sono un secchione, ma mi sono laureato in anticipo rispetto al 90% dei miei compagni di corso, proprio perchè ho sempre avuto molta voglia e entusiasmo nello studiare. In pratica lo prendevo come una specie di lavoro vero e proprio.
> 
> Che faccio? Entro fine mese devo pagare la tassa di iscrizione, che non sono 20 euro, ma ho paura di non riuscire a concentrarmi e buttare via tanti soldini. Dall'altra parte non vorrei deludere la mia famiglia. D'altro canto ora come ora mi risulta impossibile studiare.


Un mio amico ha lo stesso problema (anche se la triennale non se l'è presa in tempi record). Sta studiando qualche opzione per continuare gli studi all'estero, cosa che gli darebbe motivazione.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Settembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Tra circa un mese, il 13 ottobre, dovrei iniziare il quarto anno di Università (il primo della Magistrale) ma ho perso completamente l'entusiasmo.
> Non sono un secchione, ma mi sono laureato in anticipo rispetto al 90% dei miei compagni di corso, proprio perchè ho sempre avuto molta voglia e entusiasmo nello studiare. In pratica lo prendevo come una specie di lavoro vero e proprio.
> 
> Che faccio? Entro fine mese devo pagare la tassa di iscrizione, che non sono 20 euro, ma ho paura di non riuscire a concentrarmi e buttare via tanti soldini. Dall'altra parte non vorrei deludere la mia famiglia. D'altro canto ora come ora mi risulta impossibile studiare.



Il mio consiglio serve a poco visto che non ho mai subito una situazione simile, però cercherei in tutti i modi di andare avanti onestamente. Detto con tutto il cuore. Potrebbe essere che tu una volta cominciato potrai riprendere il ritmo.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Settembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Oh raga', appena è atterrata in Estonia mi ha chiesto l'amicizia su FB e mi ha chiesto se vado a trovarla: mi ospita lei.
> 
> Addio



Ma non facevi prima a infilzarla quando era da te?  Manco per pagare biglietto, altre spese,ecc.. boh, ne vale la pena? 

Poi se ti ospita lei anche una settimana, magari puoi visitare anche la zona e allora lo farei anche io.


----------



## Miro (14 Settembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Tra circa un mese, il 13 ottobre, dovrei iniziare il quarto anno di Università (il primo della Magistrale) ma ho perso completamente l'entusiasmo.
> Non sono un secchione, ma mi sono laureato in anticipo rispetto al 90% dei miei compagni di corso, proprio perchè ho sempre avuto molta voglia e entusiasmo nello studiare. In pratica lo prendevo come una specie di lavoro vero e proprio.
> 
> Che faccio? Entro fine mese devo pagare la tassa di iscrizione, che non sono 20 euro, ma ho paura di non riuscire a concentrarmi e buttare via tanti soldini. Dall'altra parte non vorrei deludere la mia famiglia. D'altro canto ora come ora mi risulta impossibile studiare.



Pippo, parlane coi tuoi.
Immagino sappiano la tua situazione emotiva in questo momento, perciò penso che saranno comprensivi se in questo periodo andrai a rilento con gli studi; pensa oltretutto che così facendo butteresti 3 anni del tuo lavoro.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma non facevi prima a infilzarla quando era da te?  Manco per pagare biglietto, altre spese,ecc.. boh, ne vale la pena?
> 
> Poi se ti ospita lei anche una settimana, magari puoi visitare anche la zona e allora lo farei anche io.


Eravamo a uno scambio europeo nel programma Erasmus+, e io ero il responsabile per tutto il gruppo... la sera, mentre loro si divertivano, io lavoravo organizzando le attività del giorno dopo, coordinando i leader dei vari gruppi e controllando che non facessero casino. L'ultima sera ero libero, ma era difficile appartarsi


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Settembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Eravamo a uno scambio europeo nel programma Erasmus+, e io ero il responsabile per tutto il gruppo... la sera, mentre loro si divertivano, io lavoravo organizzando le attività del giorno dopo, coordinando i leader dei vari gruppi e controllando che non facessero casino. L'ultima sera ero libero, ma era difficile appartarsi



Beh, allora... avanti a tutta forza, portami in Estonia


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Beh, allora... avanti a tutta forza, portami in Estonia



No vabbè.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (14 Settembre 2014)

Grazie a tutti delle risposte, ragazzi.

I miei genitori ovviamente conoscono il mio stato attuale, e soffrono vedendomi in questo stato abbastanza pietoso. Ma loro continuano a dirmi che i miei sogni non devono cambiare, e che ho sudato per poter laurearmi alla triennale e per fare questi ultimi due anni che dovrebbero proiettarmi verso il dottorato. Insomma mi spingono a continuare.

Il problema è mio. Non riesco più a trovare la voglia di studiare, e infatti in questo mese secondo il mio programma avrei dovuto ripassare qualcosa ma per adesso non ho fatto assolutamente niente. Non mi va di deluderli. Sono veramente in una situazione complicata, non so come e quando ne uscirò fuori..


----------



## prebozzio (14 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Beh, allora... avanti a tutta forza, portami in Estonia


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Settembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Grazie a tutti delle risposte, ragazzi.
> 
> I miei genitori ovviamente conoscono il mio stato attuale, e soffrono vedendomi in questo stato abbastanza pietoso. Ma loro continuano a dirmi che i miei sogni non devono cambiare, e che ho sudato per poter laurearmi alla triennale e per fare questi ultimi due anni che dovrebbero proiettarmi verso il dottorato. Insomma mi spingono a continuare.
> 
> Il problema è mio. Non riesco più a trovare la voglia di studiare, e infatti in questo mese secondo il mio programma avrei dovuto ripassare qualcosa ma per adesso non ho fatto assolutamente niente. Non mi va di deluderli. Sono veramente in una situazione complicata, non so come e quando ne uscirò fuori..



Ma è un problema personale di voglia, oppure non ti va proprio più di studiare ? Perchè se è qualcosa dovuto a brutte esperienze recenti, appigliati a qualcosa che ti permetta di andare avanti e riprendere il ritmo come ti ho detto. Pensa alla gratificazione dei tuoi vecchi, o perchè no anche a te proiettato tra due anni con una soddisfazione enorme.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (14 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma è un problema personale di voglia, oppure non ti va proprio più di studiare ? Perchè se è qualcosa dovuto a brutte esperienze recenti, appigliati a qualcosa che ti permetta di andare avanti e riprendere il ritmo come ti ho detto. Pensa alla gratificazione dei tuoi vecchi, o perchè no anche a te proiettato tra due anni con una soddisfazione enorme.



Si in pratica la ragazza con cui stavo da 3 anni mi ha lasciato e questa cosa mi ha gettato nello sconforto, come ho detto qualche post addietro. E adesso di voglia di studiare ne ho veramente poca, anzi per niente.
E' successo un mese e mezzo fa, e credevo di superarlo, ma ancora oggi niente... Avevo basato troppo su questa storia.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Settembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Si in pratica la ragazza con cui stavo da 3 anni mi ha lasciato e questa cosa mi ha gettato nello sconforto, come ho detto qualche post addietro. E adesso di voglia di studiare ne ho veramente poca, anzi per niente.
> E' successo un mese e mezzo fa, e credevo di superarlo, ma ancora oggi niente... Avevo basato troppo su questa storia.



Me ne ricordavo. Vabbè ti ho detto quel che penso, secondo me ormai non c'è più nulla da fare, capitolo chiuso, bel capitolo ma chiuso.


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Settembre 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Fai calmare le acque; il tizio se non è un asino totale capirà.
> E' la mia prima regola di base comunque, mai provarci con le fidanzate.



E' quello che ho in mente..Far calmare le acque!Sono semplicemente frustrato per la situazione che si è creata.Non sono una persona cattiva, che va in giro a far del male alle ragazze prendendole in giro..Dicendogli "Hey no,non ti voglio solo scop. ci sposeremo!" mentre in realtà penso che me la vorrei fare e basta.Sono sempre stato chiaro con tutto,persino con quella di Venerdi!!
Volevo solamente svagarmi un po',divertirmi senza impegno..Per una volta prendere la vita in maniera leggera..Invece no!L'unica super stron. del pianeta me la son beccata io!!Ed ha pure il fidanzato zerbino ultra stupido!E' questa la cosa che mi da rabbia...Sembrava una cosa tranquilla,senza conseguenze negative e invece si è rivelata una bella fregatura.Cioè io non capisco come facciano certe persone ad essere cosi orripilanti.Questa ragazza non è solamente cessa fuori,ma è pure orribile dentro.E' bugiarda,senza dignità e manipolatrice.Se avesse avuto un minimo di dignità avrebbe detto la verità al suo stupido ragazzo.Invece no!Per pararsi il fondoschiena ha messo nei casini me.Che fino a Venerdi ero un'estraneo per lei...Anzi lo sono tutt'ora.
Boh...E' assurda sta cosa.



PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Grazie a tutti delle risposte, ragazzi.
> 
> I miei genitori ovviamente conoscono il mio stato attuale, e soffrono vedendomi in questo stato abbastanza pietoso. Ma loro continuano a dirmi che i miei sogni non devono cambiare, e che ho sudato per poter laurearmi alla triennale e per fare questi ultimi due anni che dovrebbero proiettarmi verso il dottorato. Insomma mi spingono a continuare.
> 
> Il problema è mio. Non riesco più a trovare la voglia di studiare, e infatti in questo mese secondo il mio programma avrei dovuto ripassare qualcosa ma per adesso non ho fatto assolutamente niente. Non mi va di deluderli. Sono veramente in una situazione complicata, non so come e quando ne uscirò fuori..



Devi stare attento ad una cosa!!Cercando di non deludere loro,rischierai forse di deludere te stesso...Questa cosa sarebbe ben peggiore.Pensa a quello che vuoi tu!Non a quello che vogliono gli altri per te.La vita è tua,la devi vivere te e le scelte che fai influenzeranno il tuo futuro,la tua vita..Sono cose che peseranno sulla tua di "gobba" non su quella degli altri.
Questo è il mio consiglio..Poi vedi tu che fare


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Settembre 2014)

Grazie [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION]


----------



## Freddy Manson (15 Settembre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Cristo quanto sono sfigato in sto periodo!
> Ieri sera esco con gli amici,filtro un po' (come sempre) e sparo cavolate...Va bè senza farla lunga,mi faccio una tipa che è oggettivamente cessetta!Bella fisicamente,ma orripilante in volto.Manco fosse stata na Fi. epica!Era na cavolo di cessa!!!
> Oggi a mezzogiorno vado su facebook e mi trovo dei messaggi di minacce da parte del suo ragazzo!!Robe del tipo "Ti spacco la faccia sfigato!" e altre cose poco carine.Era fidanzata la Zoc. e non me l'aveva detto!Non mi aveva detto nulla (Anche se me lo avesse detto son sincero,per me non sarebbe cambiato nulla.) e non portava alcuna fedina o cavolate di sto tipo...Gli ho fatto un mega succhiotto e sarà sicuramente questa la prova che l'ha fatta beccare dal suo ragazzo..Se l'avessi saputo avrei evitato (ed è questa l'unica cosa che sarebbe cambiata se mi avesse detto del suo fidanzamento)
> Comunque ho cercato di spiegare al ragazzo che non è colpa mia e che se la sua ragazza è una T. son fatti suoi e non miei.Sapete che mi ha risposto?Mi ha detto che lei gli ha detto che (scusate il gioco di parole) sono stato io a provarci in maniera insistente con lei,che l'ho fatta ubriacare in maniera indecente (fino al punto da non capire che faceva) e che in qualche modo mi sono approfittato di lei!!Da quello che mi ha scritto,mi ha quasi fatto passare per un mezzo stupratore!!In ogni caso ha sparato delle fesserie assolutamente non vere!Era lei che ci stava facendo la gatta morta con me,era sobria,quello ubriaco ero io e non mi sono approfittato di nessuno!Mi ha pure portato nella sua cavolo di macchina, ed ha pure guidato fino ad arrivare in un posto appartato!!!Altro che approfittarsi!!Al ragazzo gli ho pure chiesto se lui avesse mollato la sua ragazza e mi ha detto di no!Perché la sua ragazza non ha colpe,ma la colpa è solo mia.Vi rendete conto?Assurdo!
> ...



Però una domanda sorge spontanea: almeno il manico lo maneggiava bene? Cioè, ne è valsa almeno la pena?


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Settembre 2014)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Però una domanda sorge spontanea: almeno il manico lo maneggiava bene? Cioè, ne è valsa almeno la pena?



Si!!Questo è stato uno dei pochissimi lati positivi!Ci sapeva fare ed era una zozzona record


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Settembre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Si!!Questo è stato uno dei pochissimi lati positivi!Ci sapeva fare ed era una zozzona record



Ahahah


----------



## Freddy Manson (15 Settembre 2014)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Però una domanda sorge spontanea: almeno il manico lo maneggiava bene? Cioè, ne è valsa almeno la pena?





Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Si!!Questo è stato uno dei pochissimi lati positivi!Ci sapeva fare ed era una zozzona record



A posto allora, del resto che te frega


----------



## Canonista (15 Settembre 2014)

Vai tranquillo, chi ti minaccia su Facebook non verrà mai a cercarti di persona.


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Settembre 2014)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> A posto allora, del resto che te frega



Mi interessa solamente evitare di prendere una carretta di legnate ahahahahahahaha..Per il resto avrei voglia di timbrare di nuovo questa tipa solo per fargli un dispetto a quel cornuto del ragazzo.Magari facendo anche un bel video ***** da spedirgli ahahaha



Canonista ha scritto:


> Vai tranquillo, chi ti minaccia su Facebook non verrà mai a cercarti di persona.




Probabilmente hai ragione..Anche perchè minacciare da facebook non è una mossa molto intelligente..Però pensando al soggetto,direi che non si sa mai,visto che è ultra stupido.


----------



## Miro (19 Settembre 2014)

Ho scoperto che la mia ex è già uscita in coppia a 4 col suo amicone...evidentemente tutte le parole di questi 8 mesi erano una marea di fesserie, ha sempre provato qualcosa e mi ha preso per il sedere per tutto questo tempo.
Ho una rabbia addosso che non vi dico.


----------



## Bioware (19 Settembre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Mi interessa solamente evitare di prendere una carretta di legnate ahahahahahahaha..Per il resto avrei voglia di timbrare di nuovo questa tipa solo per fargli un dispetto a quel cornuto del ragazzo.Magari facendo anche un bel video ***** da spedirgli ahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scopala ancora per sfizio


----------



## Bioware (19 Settembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Piccolo sfogo anche per me.
> E' da un paio di anni circa che non sto con una ragazza, solo rapporti fugaci.
> Sicuramente una buona dose di responsabilità è mia, non sono il tipo di persona che nasconde la testa nella sabbia per evitare i problemi, ma devo dire che ho anche una gran dose di sfiga. Una delle sfortune principali è che spesso e volentieri mi imbatto in ragazze già fidanzate, e io in quei casi mi tiro indietro più o meno immediatamente perché penso che sia eticamente e moralmente la scelta migliore.
> Risultato?
> ...



Zio porcone


----------



## Bioware (19 Settembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Grazie a tutti delle risposte, ragazzi.
> 
> I miei genitori ovviamente conoscono il mio stato attuale, e soffrono vedendomi in questo stato abbastanza pietoso. Ma loro continuano a dirmi che i miei sogni non devono cambiare, e che ho sudato per poter laurearmi alla triennale e per fare questi ultimi due anni che dovrebbero proiettarmi verso il dottorato. Insomma mi spingono a continuare.
> 
> Il problema è mio. Non riesco più a trovare la voglia di studiare, e infatti in questo mese secondo il mio programma avrei dovuto ripassare qualcosa ma per adesso non ho fatto assolutamente niente. Non mi va di deluderli. Sono veramente in una situazione complicata, non so come e quando ne uscirò fuori..


Tira fuori le palle, hai perso una ragazza, non l'ossigeno da respirare. Hai imparato che nella vita c'è sempre da metter se stessi al primo posto, fossi in te sarei grato alla tua ex, ti ha dato la sveglia, meglio tardi che mai


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Settembre 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> Scopala ancora per sfizio



E' quello che ho fatto alla fine ahhaha...E gliene ho fatte di cose zozze a quella tro.
Però son successi un po' di casini col fidanzato cornutone..Non è stato un caso il mio allontanamento da Milanworld...Ma va bè..


----------



## Miro (29 Settembre 2014)

In questi giorni la mia ex (che è attualmente in Finlandia) mi ha ricontattato varie volte; alla nostra amica in comune ha detto che "il posto la fa pensare" ma che allo stesso tempo "la decisione di lasciarmi l'ha presa e non torna indietro".
Mentre ci sentivamo (senza tensioni, dai discorsi non c'era nessun tipo di astio) mi ha anche rivolto domande strane, tipo "ci ripensi qualche volta alla nostra relazione?", "saresti pronto ora ad avere una nuova relazione con un'altra?"; in tutto questo, su consiglio degli amici, non l'ho voluta cercare io, aspettavo sempre che lei mi contattasse...ieri salta fuori dicendo che ha sbagliato a contattarmi, che ha agito d'impulso senza pensare al fatto che potesse farmi male e darmi false speranze su un suo ritorno...mi ha anche consigliato di accettare che tra noi non è andata e che devo fare tesoro di tutta la nostra storia per stare meglio con un'altra.

Io non ci capisco niente; l'unica spiegazione vagamente logica è che lei volesse vedere se ero cambiato (negli ultimi tempi uno dei problemi più grandi tra noi era la comunicazione, parlavamo poco e litigavamo spesso) ma che di fronte alla mia "freddezza" nel cercarla ci abbia ripensato.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] è da un pò che non carica lo sfondo rossonero. Ho anche svuotato la cache. E' un problema mio ?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] è da un pò che non carica lo sfondo rossonero. Ho anche svuotato la cache. E' un problema mio ?


Anche a me da un paio di giorni


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Settembre 2014)

La mia ex ragazza (per chi aveva letto i miei messaggi addietro) settimana scorsa lavorava a Gorizia. Io così su due piedi, una mattina ho comprato i biglietti, un mazzo di fiori e sono corso da lei. E' rimasta molto colpita da questo gesto.
In realtà già qualche giorno prima avevamo parlato di come la nostra storia si è chiusa, così d'improvviso senza lasciare spazio a spiegazioni o correzioni da parte mia o sua. Mi ha quasi fatto capire che un altra possibilità potevo averla.
Insomma, morale dalla favola domani parleremo. E spero veramente di tornare insieme a lei, perchè ci tengo troppo.


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> @Admin è da un pò che non carica lo sfondo rossonero. Ho anche svuotato la cache. E' un problema mio ?



No, è stato tolto per il momento. Si torna on topic.


----------



## Miro (29 Settembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> La mia ex ragazza (per chi aveva letto i miei messaggi addietro) settimana scorsa lavorava a Gorizia. Io così su due piedi, una mattina ho comprato i biglietti, un mazzo di fiori e sono corso da lei. E' rimasta molto colpita da questo gesto.
> In realtà già qualche giorno prima avevamo parlato di come la nostra storia si è chiusa, così d'improvviso senza lasciare spazio a spiegazioni o correzioni da parte mia o sua. Mi ha quasi fatto capire che un altra possibilità potevo averla.
> Insomma, morale dalla favola domani parleremo. E spero veramente di tornare insieme a lei, perchè ci tengo troppo.



Per caso lavorava a Gusti di Frontiera?
Comunque, tifo per te! spero che avvenga lo stesso con me, ma purtroppo la mia ex pare non sentire ragioni...eppure di errori ne ha fatti tanti pure lei.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Settembre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> E' quello che ho fatto alla fine ahhaha...E gliene ho fatte di cose zozze a quella tro.
> Però son successi un po' di casini col fidanzato cornutone..Non è stato un caso il mio allontanamento da Milanworld...Ma va bè..



Comè finita alla fine?? Si è fatto vedere il cornuto?


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Comè finita alla fine?? Si è fatto vedere il cornuto?



Si...Si è fatto vedere la sera dopo che sono ri andato con la sua tipa!Cosi su due piedi, e su un certo lato, la cosa mi fa ridere ed è una sorta di ripicca verso di lei,tipo "Ti rigiro come voglio,anche se parli tanto" ma da un altro lato è stata una cavolata assurda.Una sorta di "balotellata" con la differenza che io non sono Balotelli e non posso permettermi di fare certe cavolate.Perché dico questo?Perché sono andato a cercarmela,ed è stata una mossa assolutamente stupida,soprattutto perché lei è cessa..Ora arrivo al succo della questione.

La sera dopo che era risuccesso stavo al pub con i miei amici,precisamente ero al bancone con una mia carissima amica di vecchia data...Ho visto sto tipo ,si è avvicinato a me ed ha iniziato a insultarmi davanti alla mia amica...Mi voleva far passare per fesso e diciamolo chiaramente,mi voleva menare.Io e la mia amica gli abbiamo spiegato la situazione,soprattutto la mia amica l'ha preso decisamente per le palle azzittendolo non so quante volte...Gli abbiamo detto che la sera prima io ero stato di nuovo con la sua tipa,cosa che lui non sapeva e dopo qualche spintone e qualche migliaio d'insulti verso i miei confronti,siamo riusciti a farlo calmare e a fargli capire che non era colpa mia..Insomma,grazie soprattutto alla mia amica siamo riusciti a rigirarlo un po',perlomeno a fargli capire la situazione...Tanto che alla fine si è scusato con me e ci ho pure guadagnato 1 litro di birra gratis...Ora ho contro la tipa cessa,perché il suo ragazzo l'ha lasciata...Insomma ora lei mi odia...Però perlomeno questa non è il doppio di me e non mi può di certo menare..
Ecco..
Diciamo che mi è andata di lusso!La prima volta non avevo colpe,e tutto sommato nemmeno la seconda perché non sono io quello fidanzato,ma sono andato un po' a cercarmela per una ripicca,una cavolata che sa tanto di roba adolescenziale..Non sono stato mister furbizia manco io e analizzando la situazione a mente lucida ho rischiato,per na cavolata...Va bè...

Scusa il post chilometrico,ma se inizio a parlare preferisco farlo bene,spiegando le cose come si deve.


----------



## aleslash (29 Settembre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Si...Si è fatto vedere la sera dopo che sono ri andato con la sua tipa!Cosi su due piedi, e su un certo lato, la cosa mi fa ridere ed è una sorta di ripicca verso di lei,tipo "Ti rigiro come voglio,anche se parli tanto" ma da un altro lato è stata una cavolata assurda.Una sorta di "balotellata" con la differenza che io non sono Balotelli e non posso permettermi di fare certe cavolate.Perché dico questo?Perché sono andato a cercarmela,ed è stata una mossa assolutamente stupida,soprattutto perché lei è cessa..Ora arrivo al succo della questione.
> 
> La sera dopo che era risuccesso stavo al pub con i miei amici,precisamente ero al bancone con una mia carissima amica di vecchia data...Ho visto sto **********,si è avvicinato a me ed ha iniziato a insultarmi davanti alla mia amica...Mi voleva far passare per fesso e diciamolo chiaramente,mi voleva menare.Io e la mia amica gli abbiamo spiegato la situazione,soprattutto la mia amica l'ha preso decisamente per le palle azzittendolo non so quante volte...Gli abbiamo detto che la sera prima io ero stato di nuovo con la sua tipa,cosa che lui non sapeva e dopo qualche spintone e qualche migliaio d'insulti verso i miei confronti,siamo riusciti a farlo calmare e a fargli capire che non era colpa mia..Insomma,grazie soprattutto alla mia amica siamo riusciti a rigirarlo un po',perlomeno a fargli capire la situazione...Tanto che alla fine si è scusato con me e ci ho pure guadagnato 1 litro di birra gratis...Ora ho contro la tipa cessa,perché il suo ragazzo l'ha lasciata...Insomma ora mi odia la Zoc....Però perlomeno questa non è il doppio di me e non mi può di certo menare..
> Ecco..
> ...


Hai fatto bene, il postino suona sempre due volte


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Settembre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Si...Si è fatto vedere la sera dopo che sono ri andato con la sua tipa!Cosi su due piedi, e su un certo lato, la cosa mi fa ridere ed è una sorta di ripicca verso di lei,tipo "Ti rigiro come voglio,anche se parli tanto" ma da un altro lato è stata una cavolata assurda.Una sorta di "balotellata" con la differenza che io non sono Balotelli e non posso permettermi di fare certe cavolate.Perché dico questo?Perché sono andato a cercarmela,ed è stata una mossa assolutamente stupida,soprattutto perché lei è cessa..Ora arrivo al succo della questione.
> 
> La sera dopo che era risuccesso stavo al pub con i miei amici,precisamente ero al bancone con una mia carissima amica di vecchia data...Ho visto sto **********,si è avvicinato a me ed ha iniziato a insultarmi davanti alla mia amica...Mi voleva far passare per fesso e diciamolo chiaramente,mi voleva menare.Io e la mia amica gli abbiamo spiegato la situazione,soprattutto la mia amica l'ha preso decisamente per le palle azzittendolo non so quante volte...Gli abbiamo detto che la sera prima io ero stato di nuovo con la sua tipa,cosa che lui non sapeva e dopo qualche spintone e qualche migliaio d'insulti verso i miei confronti,siamo riusciti a farlo calmare e a fargli capire che non era colpa mia..Insomma,grazie soprattutto alla mia amica siamo riusciti a rigirarlo un po',perlomeno a fargli capire la situazione...Tanto che alla fine si è scusato con me e ci ho pure guadagnato 1 litro di birra gratis...Ora ho contro la tipa cessa,perché il suo ragazzo l'ha lasciata...Insomma ora mi odia la Zoc....Però perlomeno questa non è il doppio di me e non mi può di certo menare..
> Ecco..
> ...



Ahahah ti è andata bene. Sei un idolo perchè ci sei ri-andato un altra volta ahahah
Te possino!


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Settembre 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Hai fatto bene, il postino suona sempre due volte



Ahahah cosi dicono  



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ahahah ti è andata bene. Sei un idolo perchè ci sei ri-andato un altra volta ahahah
> Te possino!



Secondo me,se non c'era la mia amica, mi menava quasi di sicuro.In ogni caso è lei la sfigata che si è fatta ri timbrare un altra volta e devo dire con molto piacere 
Io ho ragionato un po' col membro e un po' con la ripicca in stile "Ti faccio vedere io adesso!" 
Tra l'altro, quando la situazione con il tipo della cessa era stata chiarita,mi son beccato pure degli "insulti" dalla mia amica..Perché chiaramente diceva che me l'ero andata a cercare,soprattutto dopo tutte le balle che aveva detto la cessa..Di certo non aveva torto!

Aneddoto carino e divertente: Quando la mia amica mi "insultava" stavamo tutti insieme,io e tutta la mia compagnia al tavolo..Un mio amico è intervenuto per difendermi, dicendo na cosa del tipo "Ma si ha fatto bene a rifarsela!" e da li si è accesa una mini discussione tra i miei amici e le mie amiche..Ovviamente amiche coalizzate nel dire che avevo sbagliato e amici coalizzati nel dire che avevo fatto bene..Ad un certo punto la discussione è diventata seria,tutto perché un mio amico ha detto alla mia cara amica (quella che mi ha aiutato con il tipo che mi voleva menare) "zitta cane femmina" (L'ho scritto in questo modo perché me lo censurava,ma avete capito che parola ha usato!) da li è successo un putiferio assurdo...Mentre io ero quasi fuori dalla discussione,stavo più a sentire cosa dicevano gli altri...Mi pareva di stare all'asilo,son sincero...Ma la cosa che più mi divertiva era sentire i pensieri opposti tra maschi e femmine..Con quest'ultime a dire "No non lo doveva fare,ha rischiato, si è comportato male.,il sesso è una cosa seria,doveva calcolare i sentimenti etc etc etc etc etc etc" e i miei amici che continuavano a dire "ha fatto bene,anzi se la dovrebbe rifare mille volte etc" 
Ovviamente sapete benissimo da che parte sto (casini a parte!) 
Ho voluto condividere sta cosa perché è stata molto esilarante


----------



## francylomba (30 Settembre 2014)

prima o poi mi doveva succedere .. e mi è successo.. sto malissimo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Settembre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ahahah cosi dicono
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahahah io non sarei capace di ri-farmela ahah


----------



## vota DC (30 Settembre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Si...Si è fatto vedere la sera dopo che sono ri andato con la sua tipa!Cosi su due piedi, e su un certo lato, la cosa mi fa ridere ed è una sorta di ripicca verso di lei,tipo "Ti rigiro come voglio,anche se parli tanto" ma da un altro lato è stata una cavolata assurda.Una sorta di "balotellata" con la differenza che io non sono Balotelli e non posso permettermi di fare certe cavolate.Perché dico questo?Perché sono andato a cercarmela,ed è stata una mossa assolutamente stupida,soprattutto perché lei è cessa..Ora arrivo al succo della questione.



Ma perché andare con una persona che si ritiene un cesso giusto per fare dispetti invece di sfruttare questa dote di stomaco per farsi pagare come un vero professionista?


----------



## de sica (30 Settembre 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Per caso lavorava a Gusti di Frontiera?
> Comunque, tifo per te! spero che avvenga lo stesso con me, ma purtroppo la mia ex pare non sentire ragioni...eppure di errori ne ha fatti tanti pure lei.



Sia chiaro, io tifo sempre per voi, però ogni storia è diversa dall'altra..  
Miro, devi semplicemente andare avanti, come in tutte le cose.. quello che ti dice l'ex sembra solo un accozzaglia di scuse, dette perché adesso sta in capo al mondo e nessuno se la fila..
E' già passato più di un mese, continua da solo, fidati


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ahahah io non sarei capace di ri-farmela ahah



Ahahah e perchè?



vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma perché andare con una persona che si ritiene un cesso giusto per fare dispetti invece di sfruttare questa dote di stomaco per farsi pagare come un vero professionista?



Perché non sono una luccioloa o un gigolò.L'ho fatto per dispetto,ma anche perché a me piace il sesso (come tutti credo!) e perché ok,volevo fare una ripicca,ma non è mica solo questo il motivo,è il motivo principale si,ma ci sono tanti altri motivi.Non so se hai seguito la questione dall'inizio,ma la cessa in questione è calcolata cessa da me perché la reputo brutta in volto,ma fisicamente come ho sottolineato all'inizio,è mesa molto bene...Senza contare che a letto ci sa fare..
Ecco perché non sono un gigolò,ma solo un ragazzo che delle volte fa il furbo,diciamo cosi 

Non ce la farei mai a vendermi per soldi...Comando io della mia vita e non mi va di farmi comprare da nessuno..Non so se è chiaro il concetto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Settembre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ahahah e perchè?



codice d'onore


----------



## Miro (30 Settembre 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Sia chiaro, io tifo sempre per voi, però ogni storia è diversa dall'altra..
> Miro, devi semplicemente andare avanti, come in tutte le cose.. quello che ti dice l'ex sembra solo un accozzaglia di scuse, dette perché adesso sta in capo al mondo e nessuno se la fila..
> E' già passato più di un mese, continua da solo, fidati



L'ho pensato anch'io De Sica, lei è li, totalmente da sola...senza nessuno che le dica come comportarsi.
E' ovvio che comunque alla fine ci spero ancora, capiscimi...i sentimenti per lei non svaniscono nel giro di un mese; però l'idea di andare avanti sembra meno impossibile.

E comunque è vero che non se la fila nessuno ahaha (tranne il suo amicone ovviamente), sul suo profilo tagga amici e amiche tanto per.


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> codice d'onore



Codice d'onore che immagino verrà attuato solamente con le cesse o le mezze cesse e non con le super gnocche


----------



## Nicco (30 Settembre 2014)

Sono a berlino, sono qui per studiare 6 mesi, sto cercando una cavolo di stanza ma non la trovo!!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Ottobre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Codice d'onore che immagino verrà attuato solamente con le cesse o le mezze cesse e non con le super gnocche



Probabile! ahah


----------



## Shevchenko (2 Ottobre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Probabile! ahah


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## Shevchenko (13 Ottobre 2014)

Voglio dormire.


----------



## de sica (13 Ottobre 2014)

Bè ragazzi come va? vi state riprendendo?


----------



## Miro (18 Ottobre 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Bè ragazzi come va? vi state riprendendo?



Credo di dover dire la parola "fine" tra me e la mia ex.
Lei è tornata dall'università, e ci siamo confrontati...mi ha detto che vorrebbe tanto darmi un' altra possibilità, ma che non crede nelle minestre riscaldate, che siamo troppo diversi per stare assieme, che lei in questo momento se dovesse scegliere tra me ed il suo amico sceglierebbe lui, perchè le sta dando ciò che vuole e che io non sarei in grado di dargli in questo momento, perchè lei si è resa conto che lui è molto importante, e quindi anche se tornassimo assieme lei non riuscirebbe a mettermi al primo posto; io le ho rinfacciato il fatto che lei non ha mai saputo farlo neanche quando stavamo assieme, e lei ha ammesso di aver sbagliato nei comportamenti con me, ha riconosciuto il fatto che a differenza sua io la mettevo al primo posto sempre e comunque, ha ammesso i suoi sbagli e ha detto che entrambi abbiamo sbagliato e non abbiamo fatto abbastanza per venirci incontro e salvare la relazione.

Mi ha poi detto che in questo momento è sola e non ha una relazione ma io non le credo, le ho visto il telefono e lui ora è salvato in rubrica allo stesso modo con cui aveva salvato me, cioè il nome con un cuore affianco; di conseguenza l'ho attaccata di nuovo dicendole che potrebbe almeno dirmi la verità, e lei mi ha detto che si stanno frequentando ma che non è successo ancora nulla, che vuole stare da sola per un bel pò ma che sta provando a vedere il suo amico con occhi diversi, e che probabilmente lui è il meglio per lei.

Ha poi continuato a ribadirmi che se non fossi sparito per 3 giorni ad Agosto noi staremmo ancora assieme, ma mi sembra un controsenso visto che poi dice che siamo troppo diversi.

Mi sento completamente vuoto...e soprattutto ho rabbia, perchè tutta la fiducia datale nel farla uscire è servito solo a fare il gioco di lui, ogni volta loro si avvicinavano sempre più al punto che ora o stanno già assieme o ci si metteranno; mi sento davvero calpestato nell'orgoglio.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Ottobre 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Credo di dover dire la parola "fine" tra me e la mia ex.
> Lei è tornata dall'università, e ci siamo confrontati...mi ha detto che vorrebbe tanto darmi un' altra possibilità, ma che non crede nelle minestre riscaldate, che siamo troppo diversi per stare assieme, che lei in questo momento se dovesse scegliere tra me ed il suo amico sceglierebbe lui, perchè le sta dando ciò che vuole e che io non sarei in grado di dargli in questo momento, perchè lei si è resa conto che lui è molto importante, e quindi anche se tornassimo assieme lei non riuscirebbe a mettermi al primo posto; io le ho rinfacciato il fatto che lei non ha mai saputo farlo neanche quando stavamo assieme, e lei ha ammesso di aver sbagliato nei comportamenti con me, ha riconosciuto il fatto che a differenza sua io la mettevo al primo posto sempre e comunque, ha ammesso i suoi sbagli e ha detto che entrambi abbiamo sbagliato e non abbiamo fatto abbastanza per venirci incontro e salvare la relazione.
> 
> Mi ha poi detto che in questo momento è sola e non ha una relazione ma io non le credo, le ho visto il telefono e lui ora è salvato in rubrica allo stesso modo con cui aveva salvato me, cioè il nome con un cuore affianco; di conseguenza l'ho attaccata di nuovo dicendole che potrebbe almeno dirmi la verità, e lei mi ha detto che si stanno frequentando ma che non è successo ancora nulla, che vuole stare da sola per un bel pò ma che sta provando a vedere il suo amico con occhi diversi, e che probabilmente lui è il meglio per lei.
> ...


So che in questi casi uno deve comportarsi da signore, ma io a quell'amichetto del cavolo gli farei saltare un paio di denti. Tanto una come lei, che ti sbatte in faccia menzogne su menzogne, meglio perderla che trovarla.


----------



## Miro (18 Ottobre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> So che in questi casi uno deve comportarsi da signore, ma io a quell'amichetto del cavolo gli farei saltare un paio di denti. Tanto una come lei, che ti sbatte in faccia menzogne su menzogne, meglio perderla che trovarla.



Lo so, ma purtroppo non riesco ancora a non rimuginare su ciò che siamo stati e sui sentimenti per lei...oltretutto non è facile dimenticarla visto che la vedo ogni santo giorno.
Mi ha confessato comunque che litigano a causa mia...potrei rendere il favore facendo l'invadente nella loro storia.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Ottobre 2014)

E' la prima volta che mi pento di non essermi fatto una foto con uno famoso (Maccio Capatonda in questo caso). Che idiota che sono.


----------



## de sica (19 Ottobre 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Lo so, ma purtroppo non riesco ancora a non rimuginare su ciò che siamo stati e sui sentimenti per lei...oltretutto non è facile dimenticarla visto che la vedo ogni santo giorno.
> Mi ha confessato comunque che litigano a causa mia...potrei rendere il favore facendo l'invadente nella loro storia.



E invece devi essere superiore. Fregatene, dimenticala e lasciala perdere. Fai nuove amicizie all'uni e vedrai che di lei ti ricorderai poco o nulla. Non merita proprio niente, e te l'ho già detto: non venderti l'anima per una che non ti vuole. Combatti per chi magari in te vede una luce unica, un faro.. che farebbe di tutto per convincerti di essere fondamentale.


----------



## Miro (9 Novembre 2014)

Beh alla fine, dopo che la mia ex ha ripetutamente giurato anche sui suoi famigliari che tra lei e il suo amico non c'era nulla, ho scoperto che invece le cose tra loro vanno avanti almeno da un mese abbondante se non da prima: credo sia abbastanza probabile che le cose vadano avanti da quando le ho fatto la sorpresa di cercarla al mare ad Agosto.

Voglio cancellarla dalla mia vita e fargliela pagare a lei e a lui...


----------



## Hammer (9 Novembre 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> *Voglio cancellarla dalla mia vita* e fargliela pagare a lei e a lui...



Cancellala e basta, non merita tue ulteriori preoccupazioni.


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Dicembre 2014)

[MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION] Cavoli quanto mi dispiace!Mi sembri un tipo a posto..Non ti meritavi una cosa del genere.E' quasi passato un mese,come ti va ora?

Comunque ho notato una cosa..Tutte le donne della mia vita tendono a scomparire e per scomparire intendo che mi dicono addio.Pure l'ultima tipa a cui mi sono avvicinato è scomparsa.Il bello è che era palesemente cotta di me..Ci stavamo QUASI per mettere insieme.Mha..I misteri della vita.

Ieri tra l'altro ho realizzato un mio piccolissimo (per me grande) sogno.Sono riuscito ad andare con una donna un bel po' più grande di me.10 anni in più di me.E' stata un impresa..Ho perso il conto delle donne grandi che mi hanno dato il due di picche: "Sei tenero, ma piccolo" "Sei grazioso" "Pussa via bimbo" "Ti puzza ancora la bocca di latte" Tutte cose che mi son sentito dire,non con cattiveria,ma son comunque due di picche che ho ricevuto..Finalmente ce l'ho fatta..Ho faticato manco poco,ma son riuscito.
Morale della favola?Ero in giro con i miei amici e con una vecchia amica che non vedevo da 2 anni (amica che abita a 5 minuti di macchina da me e se non ci siamo visti per tutto sto tempo, è solo colpa sua!) Praticamente dopo che son tornato col gruppo,questa mia amica mi teneva il broncio e non mi parlava.Non riuscivo a capire il motivo,ho insistito e alla fine mi ha detto che sono uno per vari motivi: 1 - Era da una vita che non ci vedevamo e io ho passato la serata a provarci con questa,per poi andarci "perdendo altro tempo. 2 - La tipa in questione era fidanzata e io a quanto pare (secondo la mia amica) sono un rovina copppie. 3 - Non cambio mai,sono sempre il solito Str.... secondo lei.
L'ultimo punto non l'ho capito.Se secondo lei sono sempre stato uno Str.. perché mi era amica?Mha..

Questi in sintesi sono i motivi per cui non mi parlava più,per cui abbiamo litigato ieri sera e per cui non mi parla tutt'ora.
Dico io..Non ti fai sentire da una vita,esci dopo 2 anni con noi e pretendi pure che io sto a fare la candela con te?Ma chi cavolo ti credi d'essere?Per quale motivo le donne sono cosi stressa maroni?Boh...
Ah si ultima cosa se sta tipa che ha la bellezza di 33 anni è fidanzata e fa le corna al suo tipo, è un mio problema?
Ma in che mondo vive la gente?Boh.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Dicembre 2014)

Come se le cose non mi andassero già male, l'ennesima batosta tra capo e collo. Il cane si sente male e si scopre che ce n'ha per poco poco... Un'anno fa di questi tempi stessa cosa al gatto. Sono a terra


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Dicembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Come se le cose non mi andassero già male, l'ennesima batosta tra capo e collo. Il cane si sente male e si scopre che ce n'ha per poco poco... Un'anno fa di questi tempi stessa cosa al gatto. Sono a terra



Brutto colpo. Però pensa anche a tutti i momenti belli che ti hanno dato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Dicembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Come se le cose non mi andassero già male, l'ennesima batosta tra capo e collo. Il cane si sente male e si scopre che ce n'ha per poco poco... Un'anno fa di questi tempi stessa cosa al gatto. Sono a terra



Spera solo che non soffra..
Un anno e mezzo fa alla mia cagnetta è venuto un tumore, per provare a salvarla abbiamo fatto un intervento "pesante" con l'asportazione del tumore che aveva sul torace..morale della favola: 15 giorni da incubo per medicarle la ferita (e per quasi una settimana non si è mai distesa dal male che aveva) e dopo un mese che stava bene il tumore è ricomparso ed è andato in metastasi, le ha preso una zampa (quella davanti sana su cui saltellava dato che sull'altra zampa da un anno soffriva di artrosi) quindi per lei muoversi era un supplizio..ho dovuto sopprimerla ed è stata la cosa peggiore che ho mai dovuto fare..


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Dicembre 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Spera solo che non soffra..
> Un anno e mezzo fa alla mia cagnetta è venuto un tumore, per provare a salvarla abbiamo fatto un intervento "pesante" con l'asportazione del tumore che aveva sul torace..morale della favola: 15 giorni da incubo per medicarle la ferita (e per quasi una settimana non si è mai distesa dal male che aveva) e dopo un mese che stava bene il tumore è ricomparso ed è andato in metastasi, le ha preso una zampa (quella davanti sana su cui saltellava dato che sull'altra zampa da un anno soffriva di artrosi) quindi per lei muoversi era un supplizio..ho dovuto sopprimerla ed è stata la cosa peggiore che ho mai dovuto fare..



Infatti abbiamo escluso di operarlo. Vediamo un pò come si evolve, ma se inizierà a soffrire troppo c'è solo una cosa da fare...


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Dicembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Come se le cose non mi andassero già male, l'ennesima batosta tra capo e collo. Il cane si sente male e si scopre che ce n'ha per poco poco... Un'anno fa di questi tempi stessa cosa al gatto. Sono a terra



a me ne è morto uno il mese scorso, una cardiopatia che nel giro di 1 settimana se l'è portato via, però il cane era anziano. 
coraggio. 

adesso è una settimana che abbiamo preso un nuovo cane in canile, l'altra cagnolona che abbiamo soffriva troppo a star da sola.


----------



## Renegade (16 Dicembre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> @Miro Cavoli quanto mi dispiace!Mi sembri un tipo a posto..Non ti meritavi una cosa del genere.E' quasi passato un mese,come ti va ora?
> 
> Comunque ho notato una cosa..Tutte le donne della mia vita tendono a scomparire e per scomparire intendo che mi dicono addio.Pure l'ultima tipa a cui mi sono avvicinato è scomparsa.Il bello è che era palesemente cotta di me..Ci stavamo QUASI per mettere insieme.Mha..I misteri della vita.
> 
> ...



Bomber alla Shevchenko, si direbbe. E devi continuare così. Da quel che ho letto in questo Topic è il festival delle traditrici. Quante pugnalate alle spalle vi hanno dato. 

C'è solo una cosa che mi viene da dire in generale: Nessuna persona può valere la propria esistenza. Nessuna persona, anche la più cara, vale la tua vita. Nessuna. Stesso dicasi dell'amore.


----------



## Miro (16 Dicembre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> [MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION] Cavoli quanto mi dispiace!Mi sembri un tipo a posto..Non ti meritavi una cosa del genere.E' quasi passato un mese,come ti va ora?
> 
> Comunque ho notato una cosa..Tutte le donne della mia vita tendono a scomparire e per scomparire intendo che mi dicono addio.Pure l'ultima tipa a cui mi sono avvicinato è scomparsa.Il bello è che era palesemente cotta di me..Ci stavamo QUASI per mettere insieme.Mha..I misteri della vita.
> 
> ...




Va decisamente meglio nel senso che finalmente i miei sentimenti per lei sono finiti; quel che era amore ora è delusione e schifo, di conseguenza vederla ogni giorno mi fa salire il nervoso ma nient'altro, provo solo schifo per lei e per come si è comportata; lei ora in università è praticamente da sola, i nostri amici in comune hanno visto la sua porcheria di comportamento e la trattano molto più freddamente e non la invitano più ad uscire, anche perchè ci sono io.

In questi giorni ci siamo ridati tutte le cose tra cui un suo quaderno in cui le avevo fatto una dedica proprio nei giorni in cui ci stavamo lasciando e che lei quindi non aveva mai letto...si è accorta di ciò e l'ha letta durante lezione...e si è messa a piangere, ma io non l'ho calcolata di striscio; il 1 Dicembre avremmo fatto un anno e il suo "amico" (cioè dovrei dire ragazzo ) avrebbe dovuto laurearsi proprio quel giorno ma ha deciso di posticipare per non vederla triste.


Per il resto, sono uscito con una ragazza e ci siamo trovati bene, però a quanto pare non le interesso così tanto, mannaggia  peccato perchè è molto carina e soprattutto la pensa come me su tante cose.



Renegade ha scritto:


> Bomber alla Shevchenko, si direbbe. E devi continuare così. Da quel che ho letto in questo Topic è il festival delle traditrici. Quante pugnalate alle spalle vi hanno dato.
> 
> *C'è solo una cosa che mi viene da dire in generale: Nessuna persona può valere la propria esistenza. Nessuna persona, anche la più cara, vale la tua vita. Nessuna. Stesso dicasi dell'amore.*



Assolutamente ragione...non rincorrerò mai più una donna in vita mia, a meno che non sia mia ffiglia.


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Bomber alla Shevchenko, si direbbe. E devi continuare così. Da quel che ho letto in questo Topic è il festival delle traditrici. Quante pugnalate alle spalle vi hanno dato.
> 
> C'è solo una cosa che mi viene da dire in generale: Nessuna persona può valere la propria esistenza. Nessuna persona, anche la più cara, vale la tua vita. Nessuna. Stesso dicasi dell'amore.



Eh no..Se fossi stato un bomber alla Sheva non avrei preso tutti quei 2 di picche  
Che poi quando mi capita d'andare con tipe fidanzate penso sempre "Ammazza che mondo di prostitute!!Il suo ragazzo sta diventando cornuto,ma potrei essere io un giorno il cornuto!!!"
Continuerò si cosi...A me le donne,la mia ex in particolar modo,quando le cose andavano male tra noi due mi ha rovinato la vita per alcuni mesi.Non riuscivo a dormire,pensavo sempre a lei,a come stava (sempre male) etc..Tutto questo mentre stavamo ancora insieme.E' stata una storia tanto fantastica e super bella quanto malata e insana.Io ora riesco ad esser felice da single (come lo sono sempre stato) Dormo come Dio comanda,non ho paranoie per la testa,son felice cosi.
Una donna sbagliata fa danni e pure tanti.
mio pensiero,non sono Dio che ha la ragione assoluta!




Miro ha scritto:


> Va decisamente meglio nel senso che finalmente i miei sentimenti per lei sono finiti; quel che era amore ora è delusione e schifo, di conseguenza vederla ogni giorno mi fa salire il nervoso ma nient'altro, provo solo schifo per lei e per come si è comportata; lei ora in università è praticamente da sola, i nostri amici in comune hanno visto la sua porcheria di comportamento e la trattano molto più freddamente e non la invitano più ad uscire, anche perchè ci sono io.
> In questi giorni ci siamo ridati tutte le cose tra cui un suo quaderno in cui le avevo fatto una dedica proprio nei giorni in cui ci stavamo lasciando e che lei quindi non aveva mai letto...si è accorta di ciò e l'ha letta durante lezione...e si è messa a piangere, ma io non l'ho calcolata di striscio; il 1 Dicembre avremmo fatto un anno e il suo "amico" (cioè dovrei dire ragazzo ) avrebbe dovuto laurearsi proprio quel giorno ma ha deciso di posticipare per non vederla triste.
> Per il resto, sono uscito con una ragazza e ci siamo trovati bene, però a quanto pare non le interesso così tanto, mannaggia  peccato perchè è molto carina e soprattutto la pensa come me su tante cose.
> Assolutamente ragione...non rincorrerò mai più una donna in vita mia, a meno che non sia mia ffiglia.



Bene..Molto meglio cosi!Se inizierai ad "odiarla" te la scorderai prima!Probabilmente lei non ti meritava neanche!
Si è messa proprio con un babbeo eh?Posticipare la laurea per una ragazza è una roba che non si può sentire.
Buono anche che sei uscito con un'altra tipa!Grande si fa cosi!Non ti devi mica ri fidanzare per forza eh...Goditi un po' la vita da single,dedica più tempo alle cose che ti piacciono e poi chi vivrà vedrà


----------



## Canonista (16 Dicembre 2014)

Gli amori morbosi sono i più fastidiosi, ma probabilmente quelli più veri.
Cercare di essere la priorità assoluta dell'altra persona ha pro e contro, solo che i pro spesso vengono dati per scontati, mentre i contro portano alla rottura del rapporto.


----------



## de sica (18 Dicembre 2014)

A riguardo di queste cose..
ieri mi ha riscritto la mia ex.. cosa un po' inaspettata dato che non si è mai fatta sentire in quasi un anno ed è fidanzata se non mi sbaglio. Non provo più nulla, infatti sono stato abbastanza freddo nei suoi confronti, eppure dopo questi messaggi mi è tornata un po' di confusione in testa.. proprio questo periodo che stavo riuscendo a trovare una dimensione serena che mi mancava da tempo


----------



## Miro (19 Dicembre 2014)

Ti ripeto, provo pietà per lei; e sono anche sincero, vedere che lei sembra felice mi fa ancora rodere il fegato (ma a questo credo dovrò abituarmi, proverò sempre astio nel vederla)...pur volendole male però, mi porterò i suoi segreti più intimi nella tomba con me, e forse non dovrei visto che conoscendola sono sicuro che invece i miei segreti li avrà già detti a qualcuno.

Comunque la laurea l'ha spostata di 2 giorni  non alla sessione dopo.



de sica ha scritto:


> A riguardo di queste cose..
> ieri mi ha riscritto la mia ex.. cosa un po' inaspettata dato che non si è mai fatta sentire in quasi un anno ed è fidanzata se non mi sbaglio. Non provo più nulla, infatti sono stato abbastanza freddo nei suoi confronti, eppure dopo questi messaggi mi è tornata un po' di confusione in testa.. proprio questo periodo che stavo riuscendo a trovare una dimensione serena che mi mancava da tempo



Credo che sia inevitabile, alla fine penso che avete provato sentimenti forti, e come dice il Gallo "certi amori non finiscono, fanno giri immensi e poi ritornano"  dovresti valutare se questo contatto dipenda dal fatto che col suo ragazzo va male e allora vuol vedere se si può appigliare a te, oppure se magari si è resa conto di provare ancora qualcosa; conoscendo le donne, opto per la prima.


----------



## de sica (19 Dicembre 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Credo che sia inevitabile, alla fine penso che avete provato sentimenti forti, e come dice il Gallo "certi amori non finiscono, fanno giri immensi e poi ritornano"  dovresti valutare se questo contatto dipenda dal fatto che col suo ragazzo va male e allora vuol vedere se si può appigliare a te, oppure se magari si è resa conto di provare ancora qualcosa; conoscendo le donne, opto per la prima.



Io invece opto per una terza, "gli scrivo per rientrare nella sua testa, perché sono carogna di natura e mi piace stare al centro dell'attenzione". E' fidanzata però evidentemente gli piace avere il vizio di scrivere agli ex visto che anche quando stava con me fece la stessa cosa con quello precedente. Ci può stare che uno ti chieda come stai ma devi essere coerente con te stessa. Quindi se ti è mai fregato nulla non puoi di punto in bianco scrivermi. Solo questo mi ha dato molto fastidio, e tieni conto che appena gli ho risposto con ironia lei ha subito smesso di scrivermi perché ha capito che la stavo un po' prendendo in giro quindi.. altro che "certi amori non finiscono.." lasciale perdere Miro. Fidati


----------



## Canonista (19 Dicembre 2014)

La risposta a queste cose è l'indifferenza.

Avete mai provato ad ignorare una vostra ragazza/ex?
Una ragazza ignorata è capace di venire sotto casa e suonare tutti i campanelli del palazzo per farsi aprire dicendo che tu sei in doccia.


----------



## Miro (19 Dicembre 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Io invece opto per una terza, "gli scrivo per rientrare nella sua testa, perché sono carogna di natura e mi piace stare al centro dell'attenzione". E' fidanzata però evidentemente gli piace avere il vizio di scrivere agli ex visto che anche quando stava con me fece la stessa cosa con quello precedente. Ci può stare che uno ti chieda come stai ma devi essere coerente con te stessa. Quindi se ti è mai fregato nulla non puoi di punto in bianco scrivermi. Solo questo mi ha dato molto fastidio, e tieni conto che appena gli ho risposto con ironia lei ha subito smesso di scrivermi perché ha capito che la stavo un po' prendendo in giro quindi.. altro che "certi amori non finiscono.." lasciale perdere Miro. Fidati





Canonista ha scritto:


> La risposta a queste cose è l'indifferenza.
> 
> Avete mai provato ad ignorare una vostra ragazza/ex?
> Una ragazza ignorata è capace di venire sotto casa e suonare tutti i campanelli del palazzo per farsi aprire dicendo che tu sei in doccia.



In effetti anche uesta opzione è corretta  sono sicuro che prima o poi si farà viva di nuovo anche la mia ex, e spero di essere abbastanza forte da ignorarla.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Dicembre 2014)

Leggendo alcuni post qui sopra riguardo relazioni a dir poco morbose capisco di essere fortunato dato che in questo momento ho al mio fianco una persona matura (fin'ora si è dimostrata tale) con la quale sento di potermi aprire su quasi tutto. Non ci frequentiamo da molto, siamo insieme da cinque mesi e ho solo vent'anni, cerco sempre di non pensare troppo in grande favorendo la filosofia del "viviamola giorno per giorno", anche se devo ammettere che lei è davvero speciale. 

Se vogliamo dirla tutta, a patto che a qualcuno interessi, la nostra storia è iniziata molto prima. Un anno fa stavo con una delle sue migliori amiche, che dopo cinque mesi ha deciso di scaricarmi (per messaggio) senza alcun motivo apparente, salvo poi scoprire che dopo una settimana frequentava già un altro. Per una strana coincidenza, circa due settimane dopo anche la mia attuale morosa (ad allora eravamo poco più che conoscenti) è stata scaricata dal suo moroso. Trovandoci in una situazione simile ci siamo sostenuti a vicenda e fatti forza, instaurando un legame di amicizia molto stretto. 
Sono sempre stato molto sicuro di me con le ragazze e iniziavo a covare il presentimento che tra di noi stesse nascendo qualcosa che andava oltre l'amicizia, ma che comunque poggiava le basi su di essa. Il presentimento da astratto divenne concreto, e così una sera mentre guardavamo un film sul mio letto provai a baciarla, lei si lasciò baciare senza ricambiare. La capivo, stava baciando l'ex moroso di quella che era la sua migliore amica. Da qui, senza dilungarmi troppo, seguirono una lunga serie di litigi tra me, la mia ex, e lei, la mia futura morosa. Conclusione? Adesso io sono felice insieme a lei, mentre la mia ex si è rassegnata all'idea di vederci insieme, senza ovviamente rivolgerci più la parola.


----------



## de sica (21 Dicembre 2014)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Leggendo alcuni post qui sopra riguardo relazioni a dir poco morbose capisco di essere fortunato dato che in questo momento ho al mio fianco una persona matura (fin'ora si è dimostrata tale) con la quale sento di potermi aprire su quasi tutto. Non ci frequentiamo da molto, siamo insieme da cinque mesi e ho solo vent'anni, cerco sempre di non pensare troppo in grande favorendo la filosofia del "viviamola giorno per giorno", anche se devo ammettere che lei è davvero speciale.
> 
> Se vogliamo dirla tutta, a patto che a qualcuno interessi, la nostra storia è iniziata molto prima. Un anno fa stavo con una delle sue migliori amiche, che dopo cinque mesi ha deciso di scaricarmi (per messaggio) senza alcun motivo apparente, salvo poi scoprire che dopo una settimana frequentava già un altro. Per una strana coincidenza, circa due settimane dopo anche la mia attuale morosa (ad allora eravamo poco più che conoscenti) è stata scaricata dal suo moroso. Trovandoci in una situazione simile ci siamo sostenuti a vicenda e fatti forza, instaurando un legame di amicizia molto stretto.
> Sono sempre stato molto sicuro di me con le ragazze e iniziavo a covare il presentimento che tra di noi stesse nascendo qualcosa che andava oltre l'amicizia, ma che comunque poggiava le basi su di essa. Il presentimento da astratto divenne concreto, e così una sera mentre guardavamo un film sul mio letto provai a baciarla, lei si lasciò baciare senza ricambiare. La capivo, stava baciando l'ex moroso di quella che era la sua migliore amica. Da qui, senza dilungarmi troppo, seguirono una lunga serie di litigi tra me, la mia ex, e lei, la mia futura morosa. Conclusione? Adesso io sono felice insieme a lei, mentre la mia ex si è rassegnata all'idea di vederci insieme, senza ovviamente rivolgerci più la parola.



In tutto questo non capisco come mai la tua ex si sia arrabbiata. Però è tipico delle donne, che quando vedono ciò che gli apparteneva andare con un'altra persona, fanno di tutto per impedirlo. Poi i possessivi siamo noi


----------



## Renegade (21 Dicembre 2014)

Se qualcuno ama realmente, o comunque ha buon senso, non tradisce, né tantomeno va con un altro, mai. Fare il contrario significa dimostrare il contrario e la prova che ''amore'' fino in fondo non è mai stato. Dunque non vedo perché alcuni persistano nel correre dietro il nulla. Sarò io che non comprendo la cosa, visto che finora, fortunatamente, non sono mai stato tradito. Ma in 23 anni di vita ho visto molte situazioni di persone a me vicine e questo mi basta per comprendere. Fidatevi, chi ama non tradisce, né va con altri. Questo è un punto netto.

Per il resto, davvero, non comprendo perché molti di voi inseguano la ragazza che li ha traditi o scaricati per un altro. Che gusto c'è a pensare ancora a lei? A volere qualcuno che non ci ha pensato due volte a fare altre scelte, a rinnegare tutto. Vorreste riaverle per fare le stesse cose che sta facendo ora lei con un altro? E' un meccanismo di masochismo generato dall'amore morboso? Il piacere di subire un tradimento dalla propria donna?

Il mio consiglio, comunque, non è l'indifferenza. L'indifferenza è solo la fase finale, quando davvero non frega più niente. Dire ad oggi ''Vabbene, da ora me ne fregherò di lei'', è solo un mentire a sé stessi. La cosa migliore in questi momenti è:

- Provare rancore ed odio. Per quanto siano sentimenti futili e negativi, sono un incentivo e la loro esistenza è dovuta proprio a fasi come questa. Essi vi alimenteranno, non facendovi svendere la dignità, né tantomeno la personalità o il carattere, riducendovi a zerbini. Grazie a loro manterrete una certa sanità emotiva e mentale. E la giusta determinazione.
- Cercare di evitare i ricordi dei bei momenti e focalizzarsi su quelli attuali, sul tradimento, sul fatto di essere stati traditi per altri ecc. Questo vi farà scemare il vostro attaccamento morboso verso la vostra metà e contemporaneamente ve la farà quasi ripudiare, rinnegare. Vi farà prendere le distanze da lei, considerando quanto sia stata scorretta.
- Pensare a sé stessi ed al proprio futuro. E concentrarsi sull'amore vero, perché quello dovrà sempre arrivare. Quando ci sono situazioni come questa, ci sono le prove che amore non c'è mai stato. Dunque per adesso focalizzatevi su voi stessi e sull'amore che verrà, perché prima o poi tutti lo riceveranno.
- Ricordarsi che nessuna persona vale la propria vita. Siamo esseri umani, abituati a relazioni interpersonali e a scambi continui di sentimenti ed emozioni, ma alla fine siamo anche individui, quindi l'egoismo è innato in noi e va usato in casi come questo. E' un po' come le separazioni da Kakà, Shevchenko, ecc. Loro vanno via. Il Milan resta. Voi siete il Milan ed il Milan è da sempre più grande di ogni singolo calciatore.

Quando avrete consumato queste quattro sensazioni, allora sarete davvero indifferenti al resto. E potrete andare avanti. Ma fino a quel momento, quando pensate di voler ritornare con lei e di riaverla, ricordate cosa ha fatto, il tradimento compiuto e la vostra dignità. Ricordatevelo, anche se fa male.


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Se qualcuno ama realmente, o comunque ha buon senso, non tradisce, né tantomeno va con un altro, mai. Fare il contrario significa dimostrare il contrario e la prova che ''amore'' fino in fondo non è mai stato. Dunque non vedo perché alcuni persistano nel correre dietro il nulla. Sarò io che non comprendo la cosa, visto che finora, fortunatamente, non sono mai stato tradito. Ma in 23 anni di vita ho visto molte situazioni di persone a me vicine e questo mi basta per comprendere. Fidatevi, chi ama non tradisce, né va con altri. Questo è un punto netto.
> 
> Per il resto, davvero, non comprendo perché molti di voi inseguano la ragazza che li ha traditi o scaricati per un altro. Che gusto c'è a pensare ancora a lei? A volere qualcuno che non ci ha pensato due volte a fare altre scelte, a rinnegare tutto. Vorreste riaverle per fare le stesse cose che sta facendo ora lei con un altro? E' un meccanismo di masochismo generato dall'amore morboso? Il piacere di subire un tradimento dalla propria donna?
> 
> ...



Post che andrebbe scolpito nella pietra!Grande Renegade!

Tra l'altro io volevo dire un'altra cosa: L'uomo S. è vero che piace molto alle donne.Me ne sono accorto io,da quando mi sono mollato con la mia ex sono diventato più S. più freddo,"più spaccone" e menefreghista e noto che le donne mi filano molto di più.Non sono mai stato un playboy,ma ultimamente mi capita di beccare spesso e facilmente,per lo più tipe fidanzate e non capisco perchè le becco tutte io,ma va bene cosi.
Chiaramente io parlo di "cose da una sera e via" non di trovare la donna della vita....Ma fidatevi,l'uomo S. sarà sempre visto come più affascinante e intrigante rispetto ad un tipo per bene e diciamolo pure,è una cosa veramente ambigua e insensata dal punto di vista logico.


----------



## Miro (22 Dicembre 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> In tutto questo non capisco come mai la tua ex si sia arrabbiata. Però è tipico delle donne, che quando vedono ciò che gli apparteneva andare con un'altra persona, fanno di tutto per impedirlo. Poi i possessivi siamo noi



Pff,è tipico si  proprio stasera ho saputo che la mia ex continua a stalkerare il profilo di una nostra compagna di corso perchè crede che tra me e lei ci sia qualcosa.  e che andrebbbe in panico a sapere che mi sono trovato un'altra.



Renegade ha scritto:


> Se qualcuno ama realmente, o comunque ha buon senso, non tradisce, né tantomeno va con un altro, mai. Fare il contrario significa dimostrare il contrario e la prova che ''amore'' fino in fondo non è mai stato. Dunque non vedo perché alcuni persistano nel correre dietro il nulla. Sarò io che non comprendo la cosa, visto che finora, fortunatamente, non sono mai stato tradito. Ma in 23 anni di vita ho visto molte situazioni di persone a me vicine e questo mi basta per comprendere. Fidatevi, chi ama non tradisce, né va con altri. Questo è un punto netto.
> 
> Per il resto, davvero, non comprendo perché molti di voi inseguano la ragazza che li ha traditi o scaricati per un altro. Che gusto c'è a pensare ancora a lei? A volere qualcuno che non ci ha pensato due volte a fare altre scelte, a rinnegare tutto. Vorreste riaverle per fare le stesse cose che sta facendo ora lei con un altro? E' un meccanismo di masochismo generato dall'amore morboso? Il piacere di subire un tradimento dalla propria donna?
> 
> ...



Hai ragione su tutta la linea; magari dirai così perchè avrai avuto più esperienze, per quel che mi riguarda invece lei è stato il mio primo amore (anch'io ho 23 anni, e ho avuto altre ragazze prima di lei, ma non così importanti come lei)...con la prossima sarò già maturo e di sciuro se mi lasciassi di nuovo non farò più nulla l'errore di rincorrere.



Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Post che andrebbe scolpito nella pietra!Grande Renegade!
> 
> Tra l'altro io volevo dire un'altra cosa: L'uomo S. è vero che piace molto alle donne.Me ne sono accorto io,da quando mi sono mollato con la mia ex sono diventato più S. più freddo,"più spaccone" e menefreghista e noto che le donne mi filano molto di più.Non sono mai stato un playboy,ma ultimamente mi capita di beccare spesso e facilmente,per lo più tipe fidanzate e non capisco perchè le becco tutte io,ma va bene cosi.
> Chiaramente io parlo di "cose da una sera e via" non di trovare la donna della vita....Ma fidatevi,l'uomo S. sarà sempre visto come più affascinante e intrigante rispetto ad un tipo per bene e diciamolo pure,è una cosa veramente ambigua e insensata dal punto di vista logico.



Io sfaterei questo mito; alle donne piace l'uomo sicuro e deciso di sè, e si è vero che alcuni tratti del "fare lo S." coincidono con l'essere decisi, ma penso che alla fine agire da S. può essere utili solo nelle prime fasi della conoscenza; da li in poi bisogna tirare fuori se stessi per come si è.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (22 Dicembre 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> In tutto questo non capisco come mai la tua ex si sia arrabbiata. Però è tipico delle donne, che quando vedono ciò che gli apparteneva andare con un'altra persona, fanno di tutto per impedirlo. Poi i possessivi siamo noi



Infatti, le nostre discussioni per la maggior parte del tempo erano prive di senso proprio per questo motivo. Mi hai lasciato? Beh ora sono libero, anche di provarci con tua mamma se voglio! Ahah a parte gli scherzi, la sua arrabbiatura smisurata proveniva proprio dal fatto che lei fosse una delle sue migliori amiche e che non era un comportamento corretto. Affari suoi


----------



## Renegade (23 Dicembre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Post che andrebbe scolpito nella pietra!Grande Renegade!
> 
> Tra l'altro io volevo dire un'altra cosa: L'uomo S. è vero che piace molto alle donne.Me ne sono accorto io,da quando mi sono mollato con la mia ex sono diventato più S. più freddo,"più spaccone" e menefreghista e noto che le donne mi filano molto di più.Non sono mai stato un playboy,ma ultimamente mi capita di beccare spesso e facilmente,per lo più tipe fidanzate e non capisco perchè le becco tutte io,ma va bene cosi.
> Chiaramente io parlo di "cose da una sera e via" non di trovare la donna della vita....Ma fidatevi,l'uomo S. sarà sempre visto come più affascinante e intrigante rispetto ad un tipo per bene e diciamolo pure,è una cosa veramente ambigua e insensata dal punto di vista logico.





Miro ha scritto:


> Pff,è tipico si  proprio stasera ho saputo che la mia ex continua a stalkerare il profilo di una nostra compagna di corso perchè crede che tra me e lei ci sia qualcosa.  e che andrebbbe in panico a sapere che mi sono trovato un'altra.
> 
> Hai ragione su tutta la linea; magari dirai così perchè avrai avuto più esperienze, per quel che mi riguarda invece lei è stato il mio primo amore (anch'io ho 23 anni, e ho avuto altre ragazze prima di lei, ma non così importanti come lei)...con la prossima sarò già maturo e di sciuro se mi lasciassi di nuovo non farò più nulla l'errore di rincorrere.
> 
> Io sfaterei questo mito; alle donne piace l'uomo sicuro e deciso di sè, e si è vero che alcuni tratti del "fare lo S." coincidono con l'essere decisi, ma penso che alla fine agire da S. può essere utili solo nelle prime fasi della conoscenza; da li in poi bisogna tirare fuori se stessi per come si è.



Innanzitutto ottimo comportamento, Sheva. Finché non troverai una decente/particolare, è giusto continuare così. Dopotutto si è giovani una volta soltanto. E tanto vale, ad oggi, concentrarsi su sé stessi, sullo studio/lavoro, sul proprio futuro e quant'altro, impiegando tutte le proprie energie lì, perché è ciò che conta come individuo. Perdere la testa ad oggi non è la cosa migliore. Perché poi è come un effetto a catena ed anche tutte le altre cose cominciano a peggiorare per via dello stato d'animo. Poi come detto, nessuna persona vale una vita. 

Rispondendo ad entrambi, per me il concetto invece è ben chiaro, non c'è niente da sfatare. Sia a uomini che a donne piace l'essere Str., perché ravviva il rapporto. Quante volte, con le vostre amiche, giocate a prendervi in giro? E' il primo comportamento ''interessante'' nello scambio uomo-donna. Il finto conflitto. Il finto battibecco ecc. Dunque inutile fare i buonisti quando la realtà è un'altra. A noi non piace la ragazza della porta accanto, così come non piace alle ragazze il ragazzo della porta accanto. E' un dato di fatto. Talvolta illogico, sì, ma pur sempre un dato inoppugnabile.

Quante volte avete visto amiche o conoscenti che volevano a tutti i costi tornare con il proprio ex, fingendo invece di disprezzarlo?

_''Pff,è tipico si  proprio stasera ho saputo che la mia ex continua a stalkerare il profilo di una nostra compagna di corso perchè crede che tra me e lei ci sia qualcosa.  e che andrebbbe in panico a sapere che mi sono trovato un'altra.''

_E' la stessa cosa che stai facendo tu ora, Miro. ''Disprezzi'' giocosamente il comportamento della tua ex, riportando questa cosa, ma nel tuo fingerti di lamentarti in verità sei felice che lei si interessi ancora a te e le sue attenzioni ti ammaliano. E già si sente che il suo pensiero ti si è insidiato in testa. Non c'è da vergognarsi, comunque. Siamo esseri umani. Capita.

Il mio consiglio ve l'ho dato. Fate tutti come Shevchenko finché non troverete non dico quella giusta, perché non esistono tali romanticherie, ma direi ''la persona migliore per voi''.

Ancora mi chiedo, però, cosa spinga taluni ad essere più attratti dalla propria tipa dopo che quest'ultima li ha traditi.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Dicembre 2014)

No vabbè [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] ma come pretendi che qualcuno possa leggere 'sti muri ?


----------



## Miro (23 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto ottimo comportamento, Sheva. Finché non troverai una decente/particolare, è giusto continuare così. Dopotutto si è giovani una volta soltanto. E tanto vale, ad oggi, concentrarsi su sé stessi, sullo studio/lavoro, sul proprio futuro e quant'altro, impiegando tutte le proprie energie lì, perché è ciò che conta come individuo. Perdere la testa ad oggi non è la cosa migliore. Perché poi è come un effetto a catena ed anche tutte le altre cose cominciano a peggiorare per via dello stato d'animo. Poi come detto, nessuna persona vale una vita.
> 
> Rispondendo ad entrambi, per me il concetto invece è ben chiaro, non c'è niente da sfatare. Sia a uomini che a donne piace l'essere Str., perché ravviva il rapporto. Quante volte, con le vostre amiche, giocate a prendervi in giro? E' il primo comportamento ''interessante'' nello scambio uomo-donna. Il finto conflitto. Il finto battibecco ecc. Dunque inutile fare i buonisti quando la realtà è un'altra. A noi non piace la ragazza della porta accanto, così come non piace alle ragazze il ragazzo della porta accanto. E' un dato di fatto. Talvolta illogico, sì, ma pur sempre un dato inoppugnabile.
> 
> ...



Non proprio Renegade, non provo nessuna felicità anzi; alla fine è saltato fuori che lei fino a ieri nonostante stia con lui da ormai più di due mesi pensa ancora a me ed era davvero indecisa se proseguire con lui oppure tornare sui suoi passi; non appena ha capito che da parte mia non ce n'è, ha detto che è ora di voltare pagina.
Non ci si comporta così, ha passato tutti gli 8 mesi con me a dire che lui le faceva schifo e ribrezzo e poi ha rinnegato tutto cose se nulla fosse, e ora pretendeva che io stessi li ad aspettare i suoi cambiamenti di idee come un cagnolino? finalmente è finita anche da parte sua.


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto ottimo comportamento, Sheva. Finché non troverai una decente/particolare, è giusto continuare così. Dopotutto si è giovani una volta soltanto. E tanto vale, ad oggi, concentrarsi su sé stessi, sullo studio/lavoro, sul proprio futuro e quant'altro, impiegando tutte le proprie energie lì, perché è ciò che conta come individuo. Perdere la testa ad oggi non è la cosa migliore. Perché poi è come un effetto a catena ed anche tutte le altre cose cominciano a peggiorare per via dello stato d'animo. Poi come detto, nessuna persona vale una vita.
> 
> Rispondendo ad entrambi, per me il concetto invece è ben chiaro, non c'è niente da sfatare. Sia a uomini che a donne piace l'essere Str., perché ravviva il rapporto. Quante volte, con le vostre amiche, giocate a prendervi in giro? E' il primo comportamento ''interessante'' nello scambio uomo-donna. Il finto conflitto. Il finto battibecco ecc. Dunque inutile fare i buonisti quando la realtà è un'altra. A noi non piace la ragazza della porta accanto, così come non piace alle ragazze il ragazzo della porta accanto. E' un dato di fatto. Talvolta illogico, sì, ma pur sempre un dato inoppugnabile.
> 
> ...



Appunto è quello che penso pure io!Siamo giovani,pieni di vita e in forma fisica smagliante una sola volta!Non ha senso sprecare i propri anni migliori stando appresso ad una tipa,stando male etc.
Già hai proprio ragione,una tipa sbagliata ti "rovina la vita" non va ad attaccare/rompere solo il tuo cuore,spacca ogni cosa che ti riguarda,distrugge anche la tua vita privata.

Vero,forse anche a noi maschi piace la donna un po' S. io in ogni caso ho riportato solo un dato basato sulla mia esperienza.Da quando sono più freddo,s. etc etc. becco molto più facilmente,che poi siano tipe fidanzate è un'altro discorso,non mi interessa nemmeno di sta cosa.L'importante è beccare.

Effettivamente pensandoci bene ho notato pure più di una volta certi comportamenti,quindi non posso far altro che darti ancora ragione.Ragazzi/e che disprezzavano i propri ex partner,ma che non vedevano l'ora di rimettersi con loro.

Infine: Non capisco nemmeno io cosa possa trovare la gente nel voler tornare insieme alla tipa che li ha cornificati.Ognuno è fatto a suo modo,ognuno fa quel che vuole etc. Ma un simile caplestamento della dignità non andrebbe mai accettato,questa è solo la mia opinione.Chi ama veramente non tradisce MAI e in nessuna situazione.Le solite scuse che si sentono "Si ma ero ubriaca" "Sai com'è,era un brutto periodo,litigavamo aspetto allora è successo" "Non ho fatto apposta,un secondo parlavamo,quello dopo lo facevamo" Sono solo cavolate grandi quanto il mondo intero.
A tutte le ragazze che ho avuto ho sempre detto: Se mi tradisci la storia finisce all'istante.La mia dignità viene prima di ogni altra cosa e nessuno si può permettere di calpestarla.


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Gennaio 2015)

Devo smetterla di aiutare le persone sbagliate.


----------



## Miro (27 Gennaio 2015)

E niente, quella disgraziata è ancora fissa nei miei pensieri. Non ce la faccio più...


----------



## de sica (3 Febbraio 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> E niente, quella disgraziata è ancora fissa nei miei pensieri. Non ce la faccio più...



Conosci nuove ragazze, fidati!  

solo così ne esci fuori. Devi trovare lo svago, e comunque è già passato un bel po' di tempo, alzare la testa e andare avanti


----------



## Miro (4 Febbraio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Conosci nuove ragazze, fidati!
> 
> solo così ne esci fuori. Devi trovare lo svago, e comunque è già passato un bel po' di tempo, alzare la testa e andare avanti



Io in questo momento mi sto concentrando solo sull'università, e sto anche raccogliendo diverse soddisfazioni. 
Per il resto, sto bene da solo; certo è anche vero come dici tu, conoscere altre persone aiuta sul serio.


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Febbraio 2015)

Che delusione!La vendetta non è tutto questo granchè,anzi è na cavolata.Mi son vendicato di una persona che mi ha fatto molto male,non ho fatto niente di chè a dir la verità,mi sarei dovuto sentire meglio,ma in realtà non mi sento soddisfatto per nulla...Anzi mi sembra solamente d'essermi abbassato al misero livello della persona che mi ha fatto del male.Bha...


----------



## de sica (12 Febbraio 2015)

Vorrei cercare di trasmettere di più nel canto, ma ancora non ci riesco!! ufff


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Febbraio 2015)

ho 52 anni, gioco ancora a calcetto,
ci meniamo come fabbri, una volta assorbivo le botte in tre giorni, ora impiego 2 settimane
Uffa, non c'è nessuno a cui potrei cedere qualche anno?


----------



## smallball (12 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> ho 52 anni, gioco ancora a calcetto,
> ci meniamo come fabbri, una volta assorbivo le botte in tre giorni, ora impiego 2 settimane
> Uffa, non c'è nessuno a cui potrei cedere qualche anno?



magari pensare di appendere le scarpette al chiodo??


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Febbraio 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> magari pensare di appendere le scarpette al chiodo??



magari, ma sai l'età, gli acciacchi,
non ci arrivo al chiodo


----------



## James Watson (16 Febbraio 2015)

Mia cugina è sempre stata come una sorella per me. Le volevo un bene dell'anima.
Sabato si è sposata e non me l'ha neanche detto. L'ho saputo il giorno dopo. Sto da cani.


----------



## vota DC (16 Febbraio 2015)

Uffa il corso OSS è diviso nelle sedi di Pordenone e Udine, Udine è solo a 50 km da casa mia ma le partecipanti sono vecchie a parte una romena bonazza che si sposa a giugno. Invece le partecipanti di Pordenone sono molto carine, non ha senso dato che a Pordenone ci vanno solo le pordenonesi mentre a Udine quelle della provincia di Udine, di Gorizia e Trieste!

@James mia cugina mi ha avvisato del suo matrimonio ma ha fatto una cerimonia privata senza parenti quindi non ci sono stato. In vita mia non ho mai visto un matrimonio dato che è la prima della mia generazione di parenti a sposarsi e che nessuna mia amica si è mai sposata.


----------



## James Watson (16 Febbraio 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> @James mia cugina mi ha avvisato del suo matrimonio ma ha fatto una cerimonia privata senza parenti quindi non ci sono stato. In vita mia non ho mai visto un matrimonio dato che è la prima della mia generazione di parenti a sposarsi e che nessuna mia amica si è mai sposata.



Io, pur non condivendola, avrei capito e accettato la scelta di non invitare nessuno. Ma il fatto di sposarsi, così, senza neanche dirlo facendo tutto di nascosto, proprio no.


----------



## Shevchenko (17 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> ho 52 anni, gioco ancora a calcetto,
> ci meniamo come fabbri, una volta assorbivo le botte in tre giorni, ora impiego 2 settimane
> Uffa, non c'è nessuno a cui potrei cedere qualche anno?



Sei un figo!Non smettere!Anche io gioco a calcetto e ci si mena abbastanza!Peccato che siamo distanti o se no ti avrei invitato per fare qualche partita,a patto che non ti diano fastidio le bestemmie,perchè durante le nostre partite piovono a dirotto 
Tra l'altro viene sempre a giocare con noi un portiere che ha pure lui sui 50 anni..E' un figo,non da mai buca a differenza dei ragazzi della mia età.Cioè è allucinante come i ragazzi giovani come me non abbiano voglia di far nulla,manco una semplice partita a calcetto.Allucinante.
Si inventano le scuse più assurde e banali del mondo per paccare la partita,che gente triste 



James Watson ha scritto:


> Mia cugina è sempre stata come una sorella per me. Le volevo un bene dell'anima.
> Sabato si è sposata e non me l'ha neanche detto. L'ho saputo il giorno dopo. Sto da cani.



Azz,questa è una bella batosta.Hai da capire se sei stato l'unico a non esser invitato,oppure se lei ha invitato solo i famigliari più stretti (Fratelli e sorelle) lasciando fuori tutti gli altri.Lo so che è assurda come cosa,ma magari ci sta un motivo di fondo che ti spiegherà..Oppure bè,mi dispiace dirlo è semplicemente cattiva dentro.


----------



## James Watson (17 Febbraio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Azz,questa è una bella batosta.Hai da capire se sei stato l'unico a non esser invitato,oppure se lei ha invitato solo i famigliari più stretti (Fratelli e sorelle) lasciando fuori tutti gli altri.Lo so che è assurda come cosa,ma magari ci sta un motivo di fondo che ti spiegherà..Oppure bè,mi dispiace dirlo è semplicemente cattiva dentro.



Il marito è uno che deve fare l'anticonformista per forza. Ha voluto a tutti i costi fare un matrimonio senza dire niente a nessuno, perché a me urta il fatto di non averlo neanche saputo, se me l'avesse detto e mi avesse detto "comunque non vogliamo invitare nessuno perché preferiamo una cerimonia intima" avrei capito, non avrei condiviso ma avrei accettato, ma il fatto di non dirlo a nessun membro della famiglia (genitori esclusi) non lo posso comprendere. La cosa veramente triste è che io sono sicuro del fatto che lei, prima di conoscere questo tizio, non avrebbe mai neanche pensato di fare una cosa del genere.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Febbraio 2015)

[MENTION=1305]Marchisio89[/MENTION] stima per l'avatar. E' pure rossonero.


----------



## Marchisio89 (17 Febbraio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1305]Marchisio89[/MENTION] stima per l'avatar. E' pure rossonero.


Grazie  ma l'avatar migliore é quello di [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION]


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Febbraio 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Il marito è uno che deve fare l'anticonformista per forza. Ha voluto a tutti i costi fare un matrimonio senza dire niente a nessuno, perché a me urta il fatto di non averlo neanche saputo, se me l'avesse detto e mi avesse detto "comunque non vogliamo invitare nessuno perché preferiamo una cerimonia intima" avrei capito, non avrei condiviso ma avrei accettato, ma il fatto di non dirlo a nessun membro della famiglia (genitori esclusi) non lo posso comprendere. La cosa veramente triste è che io sono sicuro del fatto che lei, prima di conoscere questo tizio, non avrebbe mai neanche pensato di fare una cosa del genere.



Ho capito che tipo è suo marito   

Capisco anche il motivo per il quale ti dia cosi fastidio questa cosa.Effetivamente hai più che ragione!Non è stato un bel comportamento,è mancata la correttezza e il rispetto da parte di tua cugina!Non si fa cosi.Mi dispiace molto per te...Purtroppo le persone tendono a regalare spesso e volentieri grandi delusioni

Se lei è felice cosi, con questo uomo,c'è poco da fare.Contenta lei, contenti tutti.Delle volte le donne pur di stare con un uomo sono disposte a farsi mettere i piedi in testa e a "sottomettersi" alle loro idee.Cosa che succede anche a parti invertite eh.
Contenti loro,contenti tutti.Ti consiglio di cercare di non pensarci troppo.Non ti avvelenare il fegato,non credo ne valga la pena.



Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Grazie  ma l'avatar migliore é quello di [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION]




Eheh grazie.Ma devo dire che anche il tuo avatar è molto molto bello e non per i colori rosso e nero


----------



## James Watson (18 Febbraio 2015)

Grazie [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION], le tue parole mi rincuorano un po'


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Febbraio 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Grazie [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION], le tue parole mi rincuorano un po'



Figurati,di niente.Se ti vuoi sfogare continua pure a farlo,se posso rispondo volentieri


----------



## MissRossonera (18 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> ho 52 anni, gioco ancora a calcetto,
> ci meniamo come fabbri, una volta assorbivo le botte in tre giorni, ora impiego 2 settimane
> Uffa, non c'è nessuno a cui potrei cedere qualche anno?



Anche mio padre che ne ha 54 fa come te, si lamenta un po' degli acciacchi, ma la settimana dopo è di nuovo in campo.Un paio d'anni fa è stato operato di ernia e i mesi di stop sono stati per lui una sofferenza. Io ti consiglio finché puoi di continuare, vi mantiene giovani nel corpo e nello spirito!


----------



## vota DC (18 Febbraio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ho capito che tipo è suo marito



Io veramente no, me lo immagino un po' come Michael Jackson data la bambinata di fare la sorpresina del matrimonio segreto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Febbraio 2015)

Ho litigato con la mia coinquilina, le è una persona a cui tengo molto, sono triste


----------



## Nicco (20 Febbraio 2015)

Allora, il concetto è seplice, io sono sbronzo adesso e rivoglio il mio milan cazzuola, è tanto difficile? sto correttore automatico scassa maronna


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Febbraio 2015)

Fregato dal mio cuore un'altra volta.Non ci credo!Davvero questa cosa è assurda e allucinante.
Più una persona non vuole innamorarsi e più si innamora.


----------



## Miro (24 Febbraio 2015)

Se qualcuno di voi si ricorda la mia epopea con la ex , magari si ricorderà che pochi giorni dopo che ci siamo lasciati ero andato a Celle Ligure (dove lei era al mare in compagnia del suo "amico") per farmi perdonare e riappacificarmi con lei.
Bene, dopo mesi in cui mi ero ripromesso di non contattarla/chiedere di lei/guardare il suo profilo facebook, oggi purtroppo sono capitato nel profilo del suo "amico" (che ora è il suo ragazzo da 4 mesi a quanto pare)...siccome sono un idiota ho guardato il suo profilo, e per Natale aveva scritto un post con in allegato una sorta di mosaico di foto di loro due...in una di queste foto sono ritratti loro due al mare in atteggiamenti intimi...siccome mi ricordo tutto di quel giorno a Celle, mi ricordo anche che entrambi avevano gli stessi costumi visti in foto.
Beh morale della favola, dopo neanche una settimana che ci eravamo lasciati lei già si faceva con lui  vorrei spaccarle la testa, e poi spaccarmi la testa per averla rincorsa ed essere stato male per lei per tutto questo tempo.



Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Fregato dal mio cuore un'altra volta.Non ci credo!Davvero questa cosa è assurda e allucinante.
> Più una persona non vuole innamorarsi e più si innamora.



Si sta così bene da soli...certo a volte penso di lasciarmi andare con un'altra (ho avuto le mie occasioni) ma poi rimetto la testa a posto.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Febbraio 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Se qualcuno di voi si ricorda la mia epopea con la ex , magari si ricorderà che pochi giorni dopo che ci siamo lasciati ero andato a Celle Ligure (dove lei era al mare in compagnia del suo "amico") per farmi perdonare e riappacificarmi con lei.
> Bene, dopo mesi in cui mi ero ripromesso di non contattarla/chiedere di lei/guardare il suo profilo facebook, oggi purtroppo sono capitato nel profilo del suo "amico" (che ora è il suo ragazzo da 4 mesi a quanto pare)...siccome sono un idiota ho guardato il suo profilo, e per Natale aveva scritto un post con in allegato una sorta di mosaico di foto di loro due...in una di queste foto sono ritratti loro due al mare in atteggiamenti intimi...siccome mi ricordo tutto di quel giorno a Celle, mi ricordo anche che entrambi avevano gli stessi costumi visti in foto.
> Beh morale della favola, dopo neanche una settimana che ci eravamo lasciati lei già si faceva con lui  vorrei spaccarle la testa, e poi spaccarmi la testa per averla rincorsa ed essere stato male per lei per tutto questo tempo.
> 
> ...



Se si potesse, almeno per un solo post, permettere le parole censurate, ti lascerei fare, ma non si può....... 
Da quel ricordo l'avevi descritta come una brava ragazza, seria e invece già "panteganava" con un altro alle tue spalle. Mi sa che non ti sei perso nulla, quella può solo abbaiare e nulla più.


----------



## Miro (24 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se si potesse, almeno per un solo post, permettere le parole censurate, ti lascerei fare, ma non si può.......
> Da quel ricordo l'avevi descritta come una brava ragazza, seria e invece già "panteganava" con un altro alle tue spalle. Mi sa che non ti sei perso nulla, quella può solo abbaiare e nulla più.



Si diciamo che lei sembra una brava ragazza, magari un pò "frivola" (d'altronde il suo sogno è entrare nel mondo dello spettacolo, guarda porcherie come uomini e donne etc...), però sostanzialmente ti da l'idea di essere buona d'animo, e molte persone nel corso della storia mi hanno detto di tenermela stretta.
Alla fine è quel che pensavo anch'io, il fatto che lei facesse la gnorri con me davanti alle avances del suo amico mi faceva dire che magari lei era ingenua e nulla di più (anche se mi faceva venire un fegato gigante), ma varie volte mi faceva pensare il contrario, mi ricordo (oltre al famoso "non so chi scegliere", riferito a me e al suo amico") anche momenti in cui mi diceva che se non mi sentiva presente avrebbe potuto tradirmi...ma quando sei innamorato purtroppo hai due cosciotti di maiale davanti agli occhi e ci dai poco peso.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Febbraio 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Si diciamo che lei sembra una brava ragazza, magari un pò "frivola" (d'altronde il suo sogno è entrare nel mondo dello spettacolo, guarda porcherie come uomini e donne etc...), però sostanzialmente ti da l'idea di essere buona d'animo, e molte persone nel corso della storia mi hanno detto di tenermela stretta.
> Alla fine è quel che pensavo anch'io, il fatto che lei facesse la gnorri con me davanti alle avances del suo amico mi faceva dire che magari lei era ingenua e nulla di più (anche se mi faceva venire un fegato gigante), ma varie volte mi faceva pensare il contrario, mi ricordo (oltre al famoso "non so chi scegliere", riferito a me e al suo amico") anche momenti in cui mi diceva che se non mi sentiva presente avrebbe potuto tradirmi...ma quando sei innamorato purtroppo hai due cosciotti di maiale davanti agli occhi e ci dai poco peso.



Cambia poco. Quando senti lontana la persona con cui stai, cerchi di risolvere la situazione, PARLANDOLE, non facendo altro. Che mizziga di discorso è :"Potrei tradirti nel caso non ti sentissi vicina/o...". Ma che è??? Ste persone, se tali possono essere chiamate, meglio perderle che trovarle.


----------



## Miro (24 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cambia poco. Quando senti lontana la persona con cui stai, cerchi di risolvere la situazione, PARLANDOLE, non facendo altro. Che mizziga di discorso è :"Potrei tradirti nel caso non ti sentissi vicina/o...". Ma che è??? Ste persone, se tali possono essere chiamate, meglio perderle che trovarle.



Mah oddio lei negli ultimi tempi era insofferente e provava a risolvere parlando, ma allo stesso tempo faceva la zoccoletta con lui in modo che "magari ti svegli" (sempre parole sue eh, voleva che mi svegliassi assumendo questi atteggiamenti)...io però ero stanco marcio di lei, probabilmente manco la sopportavo più ma l'amavo lo stesso e non ho mai minimamente pensato di tradirla, nemmeno quando le cose andavan malissimo.
Per il resto poi, io ammetto di essermi comportato da pirla in certi frangenti, perchè purtroppo anche io ho un carattere di EMME nel senso che quando vedo che una persona è "stupida" o fa finta di non capire, inizio a non sopportarla...che alla fine è ciò che ho fatto con lei, quando vedevo che nonostante esternassi il mio fastidio per l'amico (oltre ad altre cose tipo i soldi) lei continuava coi suoi atteggiamenti, io ho iniziato a trattarla male.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Febbraio 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Mah oddio lei negli ultimi tempi era insofferente e provava a risolvere parlando, ma allo stesso tempo faceva la zoccoletta con lui in modo che "magari ti svegli" (sempre parole sue eh, voleva che mi svegliassi assumendo questi atteggiamenti)...io però ero stanco marcio di lei, probabilmente manco la sopportavo più ma l'amavo lo stesso e non ho mai minimamente pensato di tradirla, nemmeno quando le cose andavan malissimo.
> Per il resto poi, io ammetto di essermi comportato da pirla in certi frangenti, perchè purtroppo anche io ho un carattere di EMME nel senso che quando vedo che una persona è "stupida" o fa finta di non capire, inizio a non sopportarla...che alla fine è ciò che ho fatto con lei, quando vedevo che nonostante esternassi il mio fastidio per l'amico (oltre ad altre cose tipo i soldi) lei continuava coi suoi atteggiamenti, io ho iniziato a trattarla male.



Bah, a me sembrano scuse le sue. Ti ripeto il concetto: meglio perderli che trovarle certe soggetti. Forse sarò cinico io, ma la penso in questo modo. Nessuno è fondamentale e tutti sono sostituibili, nel caso lo meritino.


----------



## Miro (25 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Bah, a me sembrano scuse le sue. Ti ripeto il concetto: meglio perderli che trovarle certe soggetti. Forse sarò cinico io, ma la penso in questo modo. Nessuno è fondamentale e tutti sono sostituibili, nel caso lo meritino.



No Andreas non sei cinico, in molti dopo aver saputo ciò che era successo mi hanno detto le tue stesse parole; e si, molto probabilmente le sue erano tutte scuse, credo che al mio primo sbaglio nei suoi confronti lei abbia preso la palla al balzo e mi ha mollato.
E dopo aver scoperto come è andata mi rode ancora di più ad aver fatto ciò che ho fatto, tra rincorrerla, farle sorprese, ingoiare 2 chili di orgoglio e chiedere scusa al suo amico (!!!), mi sento ancora più sconfitto e umiliato; ma vabbè, non devo più perderci tempo.


----------



## andre (25 Febbraio 2015)

Miro secondo me dovresti canalizzare tutta questa rabbia e delusione in qualcosa che ti faccia bene. Se da un certo punto di vista una cosa del genere può abbatterti, per un altro verso può darti una carica e un'energia nuova.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Febbraio 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Si diciamo che lei sembra una brava ragazza, magari un pò "frivola" (d'altronde il suo sogno è entrare nel mondo dello spettacolo, guarda porcherie come uomini e donne etc...), però sostanzialmente ti da l'idea di essere buona d'animo, e molte persone nel corso della storia mi hanno detto di tenermela stretta.
> Alla fine è quel che pensavo anch'io, il fatto che lei facesse la gnorri con me davanti alle avances del suo amico mi faceva dire che magari lei era ingenua e nulla di più (anche se mi faceva venire un fegato gigante), ma varie volte mi faceva pensare il contrario, mi ricordo (oltre al famoso "non so chi scegliere", riferito a me e al suo amico") anche momenti in cui mi diceva che se non mi sentiva presente avrebbe potuto tradirmi...ma quando sei innamorato purtroppo hai due cosciotti di maiale davanti agli occhi e ci dai poco peso.



Mi viene da sorridere, guardo queste storie sentimentali con un pò di nostalgia, data la mia età,

Ti dò qualche consiglio dettato dall'esperienza:

Non è detto che la persona giusta si trovi al primo colpo, magari nemmeno al 20° ma bisogna sempre cercarla,
Non rimpiangere nulla della tua storia. nemmeno gli errori, fanno parte del gioco e del tuo percorso di maturazione, ringrazia di averli fatti perchè così probabilmente non li ripeterai nella prossima storia.

Ovviamente ricomincia ogni storia da 0, rischiando ma spendendocii dentro tutte le tue emozioni, non portarti dietro le scorie delle relazioni precedenti, sicuramente è da falliti.

E soprattutto, come puoi essere stato così ingenuo? è ovvio che se non mostri gelosia di fronte ad avance di altri, la distruggi e umigli,
in questo caso il tradimento è praticamente cercato, probabilmente lo faresti anche tu, ovvio questo non significa soffocarla, ma prendere questo terzo incomodo per la camicia e tirargli due pappine era il minimo che dovevi fare
Non vi fidate mai di una che dice di non essere gelosa, è impossibile, al massimo è brava a nasconderlo e tutti pretendiamo dai nostri partner un minimo di gelosia, ovviamente non soffocante


----------



## Miro (25 Febbraio 2015)

andre ha scritto:


> Miro secondo me dovresti canalizzare tutta questa rabbia e delusione in qualcosa che ti faccia bene. Se da un certo punto di vista una cosa del genere può abbatterti, per un altro verso può darti una carica e un'energia nuova.



Infatti mi sto concentrando sull'università, almeno in questo campo mi sto togliendo delle soddisfazioni.



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mi viene da sorridere, guardo queste storie sentimentali con un pò di nostalgia, data la mia età,
> 
> Ti dò qualche consiglio dettato dall'esperienza:
> 
> ...



No attenzione, io ero strageloso, perchè sapevo il gioco che stava facendo lui; litigavamo praticamente ogni giorno ormai, soprattutto perchè lei faceva la gnorri e diceva che era solo un amico e che prima o poi gli passava la cotta.
Allo stesso tempo non potevo mettergli le mani addosso, primo perchè probabilmente significava mettermi lei contro, e due perchè questo soggetto è cardiopatico.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Febbraio 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Infatti mi sto concentrando sull'università, almeno in questo campo mi sto togliendo delle soddisfazioni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ovviamente non dovevi massacrarlo, dovevi solo dirgli a brutto muso di stargli lontano e a lei dovevi dire che pretendevi che non si freguentassero più, nemmeno per amicizia, dovevi essere schietto e dirgli che la cosa ti faceva imbestialire (non star male, bisogna essere furbi), nonostante la fiducia nei suoi confronti.
magari ciò avrebbe spinto lei a chiudere subito la vostra relazione, ma in questi casi bisogna essere netti, o dentro o fuori.

A me è capitato a volte sia di dare che di ricevere ultimatum di questo genere, spesso la cosa mi sorprendeva perchè non mi pareva che l'oggetto del contendere nutrisse attenzioni nei miei confronti, ma se ami qualcuno a volte è ragionevole accettare delle sue esigenze anche bizzarre, ovvio che non devono diventare un'abitudine, troncate subito con una che tende a isolarvi da tutte le vostre amicizie, anche se ne siete presi, sicuramente finirà male


----------



## Miro (25 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non dovevi massacrarlo, dovevi solo dirgli a brutto muso di stargli lontano e a lei dovevi dire che pretendevi che non si freguentassero più, nemmeno per amicizia, dovevi essere schietto e dirgli che la cosa ti faceva imbestialire (non star male, bisogna essere furbi), nonostante la fiducia nei suoi confronti.
> magari ciò avrebbe spinto lei a chiudere subito la vostra relazione, ma in questi casi bisogna essere netti, o dentro o fuori.
> 
> A me è capitato a volte sia di dare che di ricevere ultimatum di questo genere, spesso la cosa mi sorprendeva perchè non mi pareva che l'oggetto del contendere nutrisse attenzioni nei miei confronti, ma se ami qualcuno a volte è ragionevole accettare delle sue esigenze anche bizzarre, ovvio che non devono diventare un'abitudine, troncate subito con una che tende a isolarvi da tutte le vostre amicizie, anche se ne siete presi, sicuramente finirà male



Gliel'ho detto varie volte che non volevo che si vedessero più e ad un certo punto ero pure riuscito in ciò (dopo aver letto dei messaggi tra loro due) , ma purtroppo sono stato davvero troppo buono (o ingenuo, vanno bene entrambe le parole), perchè se non c'ero io lei non usciva con nessuno dei suoi altri amici visto che non aveva l'auto; a me dispiaceva "chiuderla in casa" (oltre al fatto che così facendo la sua famiglia iniziò a infilarsi tra noi dicendo che non era giusto che stesse in casa, ovviamente pur essendo lei nel torto più marcio, loro la difendevano e dicevano tra loro c'erano solo "degli abbracci di troppo") , e di conseguenza le ho ripermesso di uscire con lui e la sua compagnia; ma ormai non avevo più fiducia in lei e le facevo pesare ogni cosa.


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2015)

Non ce la faccio più, me ne voglio andare da questo posto pieno di persone di emme. Avete preso la tipica cittadina di provincia, piena di gente presuntuosa, ignorante e superficiale? Benvenuti a Latina!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Febbraio 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Gliel'ho detto varie volte che non volevo che si vedessero più e ad un certo punto ero pure riuscito in ciò (dopo aver letto dei messaggi tra loro due) , ma purtroppo sono stato davvero troppo buono (o ingenuo, vanno bene entrambe le parole), perchè se non c'ero io lei non usciva con nessuno dei suoi altri amici visto che non aveva l'auto; a me dispiaceva "chiuderla in casa" (oltre al fatto che così facendo la sua famiglia iniziò a infilarsi tra noi dicendo che non era giusto che stesse in casa, ovviamente pur essendo lei nel torto più marcio, loro la difendevano e dicevano tra loro c'erano solo "degli abbracci di troppo") , e di conseguenza le ho ripermesso di uscire con lui e la sua compagnia; ma ormai non avevo più fiducia in lei e le facevo pesare ogni cosa.



Mi spiace, ti a fregato per bene, mi raccomando non far la stupidata di trascinarti dietro questa esperienza,
evidentemente era insicura del vostro rapporto, magari un pò confusa e a tenuto il piede in due "staffe", in attesa di capire cosa provasse effettivamente per l'altro, è anche una persona un pò insicura, avrà pensato che se troncava con te e l'altro si rivelava una delusione sarebbe rimasta da sola

In realtà è una situazione normalissima, che ho visto un sacco di volte, è un pò meschino, ma probabilmente è la cosa che accade più soventemente quando ci si lascia.
La realtà è ben diversa dai telefilm, nessuno di noi riesce a essere sempre corretto moralmente come vorremmo, non biasimarla più di tanto


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Febbraio 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Se qualcuno di voi si ricorda la mia epopea con la ex , magari si ricorderà che pochi giorni dopo che ci siamo lasciati ero andato a Celle Ligure (dove lei era al mare in compagnia del suo "amico") per farmi perdonare e riappacificarmi con lei.
> Bene, dopo mesi in cui mi ero ripromesso di non contattarla/chiedere di lei/guardare il suo profilo facebook, oggi purtroppo sono capitato nel profilo del suo "amico" (che ora è il suo ragazzo da 4 mesi a quanto pare)...siccome sono un idiota ho guardato il suo profilo, e per Natale aveva scritto un post con in allegato una sorta di mosaico di foto di loro due...in una di queste foto sono ritratti loro due al mare in atteggiamenti intimi...siccome mi ricordo tutto di quel giorno a Celle, mi ricordo anche che entrambi avevano gli stessi costumi visti in foto.
> Beh morale della favola, dopo neanche una settimana che ci eravamo lasciati lei già si faceva con lui  vorrei spaccarle la testa, e poi spaccarmi la testa per averla rincorsa ed essere stato male per lei per tutto questo tempo.


Mi ricordo bene i messaggi che scrivevi.Non so che dire.La tua ex è una persona veramente orribile per svariati motivi.Non è solo il tradimento in sè ad essere schifoso,ma è anche il mentire spudoratamente davanti a te.Una persona corretta ti avrebbe detto "Senti io provo qualcosa per lui,finiamola e basta" ci saresti rimasto male,ma non cosi tanto.Ti saresti risparmiato un bel po' di dolore in più che hai dovuto sopportare per colpa di una M. ma di quelle esagerate.Sta sicuro che quello che ha fatto a te,probabilmente lo farà pure al suo attuale ragazzo.Pensa a questa cosa,dovrebbe darti un po' di morale.Per il resto,scordala,pensa alla tua vita e basta.

Mi dispiace un sacco.Tu mi sembri un tipo veramente a posto,non credo ti meritassi questa cosa.Per quanto uno possa sbagliare,avere i suoi momenti no,il rispetto e la correttezza in un rapporto non dovrebbero mai mancare.Sono la base!!!




Miro ha scritto:


> Si sta così bene da soli...certo a volte penso di lasciarmi andare con un'altra (ho avuto le mie occasioni) ma poi rimetto la testa a posto.



Penso pure io che da single si stia bene.Il problema (se cosi si può definire) è che con questa ragazza io ci sto veramente da dio.Siamo stra compatibili.Ma non c'è solo questo..Io sento proprio che mi sto innamorando,me ne accorgo ogni volta che esco con lei.Sai che c'è?Il fatto è che questa ragazza non era una mia amica,conoscente o chissà che..Fino a qualche settimana fa era semplicemente un estranea.Io l'ho conosciuta cosi,dal nulla.Sto imparando a conoscerla ora,ma è questa la cosa che più mi fa paura.E' come se non sapessi di chi io mi stia innamorando.Non so se è chiaro il concetto..Non è una vecchia amica che conosco da anni,è una che proprio conosco da poco..Quindi non so bene che fare..Ancora la situazione la posso gestire,non sono del tutto cotto,ma le cose son due: 1) Le dico addio ora. 2) Continuo a vederla e.....Chi vivrà vedrà!
Tra l'altro è pure una gnocca clamorosa,sarà anche un discorso superficiale,ma cavoli io un carattere cosi in una tipa cosi bella non l'ho mai trovato.Altra cosa che mi piace è che ha 2 anni in più di me...Non mi sembra una bambinetta,però boh..



Miro ha scritto:


> No Andreas non sei cinico, in molti dopo aver saputo ciò che era successo mi hanno detto le tue stesse parole; e si, molto probabilmente le sue erano tutte scuse, credo che al mio primo sbaglio nei suoi confronti lei abbia preso la palla al balzo e mi ha mollato.
> E dopo aver scoperto come è andata mi rode ancora di più ad aver fatto ciò che ho fatto, tra rincorrerla, farle sorprese, ingoiare 2 chili di orgoglio e chiedere scusa al suo amico (!!!), mi sento ancora più sconfitto e umiliato; ma vabbè, non devo più perderci tempo.



Si questa è la cosa che più farebbe rosicare pure me.Tu ti senti stupidi,ma non lo sei.Hai fatto ciò che ti sentivi di fare e questa cosa è lodevole.Ora tu puoi fare una cosa,non è affatto una vendetta,ma è qualcosa di simile.Non dico che tu debba parlare male della tua ex inventandoti cose o spifferando in giro cose intime.Queste cose non si fanno,ma quando qualcuno ti chiederà come mai è finita la storia con la tua ex,tu racconta semplicemente la verità.Questo basterà e avanzerà,per cancellare la tua umiliazione e per far sapere al mondo che personaccia è la tua ex.Nel dire la verità non c'è assolutamente nulla di male,è un tuo sacrosanto diritto.




Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cambia poco. Quando senti lontana la persona con cui stai, cerchi di risolvere la situazione, PARLANDOLE, non facendo altro. Che mizziga di discorso è :"Potrei tradirti nel caso non ti sentissi vicina/o...". Ma che è??? Ste persone, se tali possono essere chiamate, meglio perderle che trovarle.



Infatti..E' un discorso che non sta in piedi.Concordo con te!



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non dovevi massacrarlo, dovevi solo dirgli a brutto muso di stargli lontano e a lei dovevi dire che pretendevi che non si freguentassero più, nemmeno per amicizia, dovevi essere schietto e dirgli che la cosa ti faceva imbestialire (non star male, bisogna essere furbi), nonostante la fiducia nei suoi confronti.
> magari ciò avrebbe spinto lei a chiudere subito la vostra relazione, ma in questi casi bisogna essere netti, o dentro o fuori.
> 
> A me è capitato a volte sia di dare che di ricevere ultimatum di questo genere, spesso la cosa mi sorprendeva perchè non mi pareva che l'oggetto del contendere nutrisse attenzioni nei miei confronti, ma se ami qualcuno a volte è ragionevole accettare delle sue esigenze anche bizzarre, ovvio che non devono diventare un'abitudine, troncate subito con una che tende a isolarvi da tutte le vostre amicizie, anche se ne siete presi, sicuramente finirà male



Scusami,ma secondo me il tuo non è un discorso che sta in piedi.Ok essere presenti,ok farle vedere che ci tieni,ok essere uomo e andare ad appendere un tipo al muro,ma se una ragazza ti ama per davvero,non ha davvero bisogno di tutte queste cose.Tutte queste cose sarebbero solamente una sorta di optional.

Se una ragazza ti ama peer davvero,non ti minaccia dicendoti "Se non sei presente ti tradisco" eh no.Non va cosi.Sicuramente hai più esperienza di me,ma anche io ho avuto le mie esperienze,non sicuramente paragonabili alle tue eh,non mi sto paragonando!Però insomma,non bisogna per forza aver 40/50 anni per capire come funziona l'amore,almeno cosi credo io!Quando una ti ama,cerca di parlarti,affronta la cosa faccia a faccia e se vede che le cose non cambiano TI MOLLA.Non fa la cagnolina andando con cani e porci.Il tradimento non è mai giustificabile,può avere delle attenuanti,ma non delle giustificazioni,io la penso cosi.

Il buon [MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION] poteva anche portare la sua tipa sulla luna,ma non sarebbe cambiato nulla,perchè fondamentalmente la sua ex ragazza era semplicemente una cagnolina.Una di quelle ragazze che adora avere il fidanzato zerbino,ma che allo stesso tempo ama avere le attenzioni di tutti e perchè no,andare a letto anche con il tipo belloccio mentre è fidanzata.Non è un caso che la relazione di Miro abbia cominciato ad andare male,proprio nel momento in cui lui ha tirato fuori il carattere,ha iniziato a dire le cose che non gli stavano bene etc...E ti credo,lei era la classica a cui non andava proprio d'avere un ragazzo intelligente "che rompe" a lei piaceva avere il classico fidanzato che sta zitto e seduto senza dire "A" 

Questa è l'idea che mi sono fatto io,forse ho sbagliato completamente,visto che non conosco la ex di Miro,ma insomma di cagne cosi ne ho conosciute molte e sono fatte tutte con lo stampino.




juventino ha scritto:


> Non ce la faccio più, me ne voglio andare da questo posto pieno di persone di emme. Avete preso la tipica cittadina di provincia, piena di gente presuntuosa, ignorante e superficiale? Benvenuti a Latina!



Mi dispiace un sacco.Non ti dico nemmeno "E' cosi in ogni posto" perchè è una cavolata che si racconta la gente.Non è la prima volta che sento commenti del genere su Latina/Roma/Prov Roma.Tieni duro!So che non è facile,ma la cosa che più ti conviene fare è circondarti solo da gente che sta bene a te e far finta che tutti gli altri non esistano...Non dico isolarsi,ma evitare (per quanto ti sia possibile) tutte quelle persone che ti stanno sulle palle.
Ti dico questo perchè è una cosa che faccio pure io.Vivo in un postaccio,il 90% della gente fa schifo,però io sto nella mia cerchia,con i miei amici ed evito tutta la gentaccia di questo posto.Quando esco vado sempre in un pub dove c'è solo gente per bene,non a caso la gentaccia del posto dice che è un posto pieno di drogati (cosa non vera) ma va bè,almeno evito la feccia!!Poi cerco sempre d'andare lontano da qui.Vado spesso in una città che sta a 30/40 km da me,non sono tanti kilometri,ma sono abbastanza!Li la gente è TOTALMENTE diversa (Infatti non a caso "odiano" le persone del posto in cui abito io) quindi mi trovo benissimo..Anche perchè in questa città dove vado, ho degli amici stretti con cui esco!Spesso e volentieri vengono anche i miei amici di sempre,quelli che vivono nel mio stesso posto,ma anche quando paccano,io prendo la mia bella macchina e alzo i tacchi!!Appena posso me ne vado..Ti consiglio di fare una cosa simile,aiuta non poco 
Una volta mi mischiavo più con la gentaccia che mi sta sulle palle,nel senso che me ne fregavo e andavo anche in locali frequentati da questi molluschi,ma ora da quando vivo in sta maniera,sto veramente molto più sereno.Vivo veramente bene!

Il discorso del cambiare spesso aria per me va sempre bene.Nel senso che anche se si sta bene nel posto dove si vive,cambiare posti,vedere gente nuova fa sempre bene.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Febbraio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> *Scusami,ma secondo me il tuo non è un discorso che sta in piedi*.Ok essere presenti,ok farle vedere che ci tieni,ok essere uomo e andare ad appendere un tipo al muro,ma se una ragazza ti ama per davvero,non ha davvero bisogno di tutte queste cose.Tutte queste cose sarebbero solamente una sorta di optional.


non comprendo la frase in bold, mi sembri confuso, visto che abbiamo scritto cose molto simili, per il fatto di andare ad appendere il tipo al muro, non esageriamo io sono contro la violenza, però va decisamente affrontato anche solo verbalmente, fingersi amici per intromettersi con il partner altrui non è corretto


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> non comprendo la frase in bold, mi sembri confuso, visto che abbiamo scritto cose molto simili, per il fatto di andare ad appendere il tipo al muro, non esageriamo io sono contro la violenza, però va decisamente affrontato anche solo verbalmente, fingersi amici per intromettersi con il partner altrui non è corretto



Uhmm non so,forse ho frainteso e se è cosi mi scuso.Il mio comunque non voleva di certo essere un attacco nei tuoi confronti,anzi tutt'altro.Ho solo esposto il mio punto di vista.Mi pare che tu abbia "dato la colpa" a Miro per non essersi comportato in un determinato modo.Io ho risposto più che altro a quello.Ma ripeto se ho frainteso capendo male quello che hai detto,mi scuso 

Faccio un esempio stupido per farmi capire meglio: Quando stavo con la mia ex,mi capitò una situazione lontanamente simile a quella di Miro.Una sera la mia ex usci con i suoi amici e sua sorella.Conobbe un tizio,che a quanto pare era cugino di un suo amico.Questo tipo l'aggiunse subito su facebook e gli scriveva ogni giorno "Dove sei?Cosa fai?Usciamo insieme?" Nonostante io dicessi alla mia ex "Guarda che questo ci prova fidati" lei continuava a dire "Ma no dai,vorrà solo diventare mio amico" dopo una settimana circa che l'aveva su Facebook,questo tizio le fece una battuta molto esplicita e la mia ex capii che il furbone ci provava..Lo rimosse e bloccò da Facebook e non lo volle più vedere nemmeno a millmila kilometri di distanza.Non che ci fosse mai uscita eh.Questo per far capire che va bene essere uomini,imporsi verbalmente etc...Ma la sua parte la deve fare anche la nostra partner.Non si parla di gente indifesa.Si parla di una persona che in teoria dovrebbe avere un cervello e dovrebbe saper allontanare chi ci prova senza troppi problemi.


----------



## Miro (26 Febbraio 2015)

Ragazzi manco a farlo apposta ieri si è fatta viva.
Qualche giorno fa c'è stato il compleanno del mio amico (che assieme alla sua ragazza, mi sono stati accanto da Agosto e ancora tutt'oggi) e abbiamo organizzato una festa in un locale; ora, mi sembra di aver già raccontato anche questo dettaglio, ma nel caso lo ridico...loro sono anche amici suoi, ma da quando è successo tutto sono stati più accanto a me che a lei, anche perchè fondamentalmente mi danno ragione; a questa festa lei non è stata invitata (sia perchè io gli ho detto che mi avrebbe dato fastidio, ma anche loro non la volevano invitare, così come buona parte dei presenti non avrebbe visto di buon occhio la sua presenza).
Ieri lei su whatsapp attacca la mia amica, dicendo che se l'è presa per questo, dicendo che io sono una persona viscida e falsa, che li ho messi contro di lei così come ho messo contro anche gli altri nostri amici in comune (perchè a suo dire io faccio la vittima e racconto solo la "mia" versione), che ha deciso di metter me davanti a lei, ha attaccato una nostra amica che esce in gruppo con noi e "rea" di averla sostituita nel gruppo, che si è pentita di essere stata con un bast...o come me, che il suo nuovo amore le dimostra di amarla 24/7 e che quindi non si pente della sua scelta, che io volevo solo scop..re mentre lui invece la sta aspettando (se vabbè, conoscendola gliela avrà già data), che sono un bambino mentre lei invece è maturata, e così via.
Ieri sera io e gli altri dovevamo appunto incontrarci per liberarci della sessione d'esami, e mentre la mia coppia di amici ci aspettava si sono incrociati con la coppietta felice...beh mentre discutevano mi sono messo vicino di fronte a lei, in modo da guardarla negli occhi...ha tenuto sempre la testa bassa finchè non ce ne siamo andati.

Sheva per quel che riguarda te posso solo dirti di conoscerla meglio, non fare voli pindarici.


----------



## de sica (26 Febbraio 2015)

Ma purgatele tutte quante queste cagnacce


----------



## Renegade (26 Febbraio 2015)

[MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION] 

Ti dò il preavviso che sarò molto duro e insensibile. Scusami, ma talvolta non ci sono altre strade. Le tue parole raccontano la tua entrata in un limbo senza fine. Sei chiuso in una bolla ossessiva da cui non riesci ad uscire. Checché ne vuoi dire tu, sei ancora legato alla sua figura, oserei dire anche schiavo della sua idea. Cerchi di continuo di provare astio verso di lei e a volte ci riesci anche con la rabbia, ma si vede lontano un miglio che hai ancora un miscuglio di emozioni e sentimenti positivi che non dovrebbero esistere! Il tuo è un autolesionismo contorto e dalle tue parole si evince anche che tendi a crearti dei sensi di colpa o comunque ad affibbiarti delle responsabilità che non sono tue, pur di smacchiare inconsapevolmente la sua figura. Hai provato più volte a spiegarti le sue azioni, ma nel farlo ti sei messo a giustificarla. Ciò è orrido se si pensa a quello che ti ha fatto e inoltre non fa che aggravare la tua condizione. Guarda la realtà: non resisti proprio a non buttarvi su un pensiero almeno per una sera. Le tue sono distrazioni effimere, che durano poco. Sei attorcigliato intorno a questo peso e alle macerie della vostra storia. Provi ancora una forte gelosia verso di lei e questo ti porta a corroderti. E anche se spesso ti arrabbi, mi pare di vedere che hai anche forti momenti di sconforto in cui vai quasi a pensare che lei abbia ragione sulla fine della vostra storia! Tutto questo è decisamente sbagliato. Non puoi fare così. Inoltre non devo concordare con chi ti ha detto che questa storia ti fortifica, perché non è vero. Ti sta solo facendo perdere la bussola. Ti sta risucchiando il tempo della tua vita che potresti usare per fare altro e per pensare ad altro. Ti sta rubando momenti che non ti saranno più restituiti. Ed il bello è che non ne vale neanche la pena! Ma non è finita qui. Emergono altre prove del suo tradimento e della bassezza con cui si è comportata, che porta quasi noi ''lettori'' a provare del maschilismo rude e da vichinghi. Questa persona non può neanche essere considerata donna. Una ragazza matura si confronta e, soprattutto, chi ama non tradisce. Scordati che ci sono tradimenti per colpa o per un litigio. Se una persona ama qualcuno è impossibile che la tradisca. Lei non ha fatto che costruirsi un castello di scuse per giustificare i suoi misfatti. Mentre tu ti dannavi per lei, lei era a sbaciucchiarsi con l'altro! Ti ha ingannato dal primo momento. I tradimenti non nascono dalle crisi, ma dall'indole e dalla mancanza d'amore. Una persona incapace al confronto e al dialogo è una persona scorretta, priva di una morale solida e soprattutto VIGLIACCA. Lei è una codarda e non ci sono altre parole per definirla. Tu ne esci pulito, ma sconfitto nel momento in cui perseveri e permetti che la sua figura ti ossessioni in questo modo! Devi rompere questa bolla, farla esplodere e ricordati solo una cosa: NON HA SCELTO TE. TI HA INGANNATO. Questo è il punto. E chissà quante volte con l'altro hanno riso o parlato male di te! E mentre te ne stai ora lì a contemplarla, a rimpiangerla e a capire le motivazioni delle sue azioni, è molto probabile che se la stia spassando con lui e che gliel'abbia già data proprio come hai immaginato! Smettila di perdere il tempo della tua vita per una persona così. Nessuno vale una cosa simile. Vai avanti. Ricordati solo le cose negative e ciò che ti ha fatto. E pensa che mentre tu stai così, lei è lì a farti passare per un falsone e a spassarsela con un altro. E' vergognoso! Forza, Miro! Fregatene, abbandonala, liberati dagli ultimi ricordi che hai di lei e non pensarla MAI PIU'!
[MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION]

No...Ti prego! L'unico che la pensava come me che si innamora! Non ne vale la pena. Non dai 17 ai 25 anni per lo meno. L'amore a quest'età è decisamente immaturo, al punto che si conferisce all'altra persona un potere troppo distruttivo e rischioso. Guarda Miro. Vuoi finire anche tu così? Continua a fare come abbiamo sempre fatto: prendere le cose alla leggera, non attaccarsi troppo e vivere sentimentalmente all'avventura. Quando poi arriverà la persona degna, allora ne riparleremo!


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> No...Ti prego! L'unico che la pensava come me che si innamora! Non ne vale la pena. Non dai 17 ai 25 anni per lo meno. L'amore a quest'età è decisamente immaturo, al punto che si conferisce all'altra persona un potere troppo distruttivo e rischioso. Guarda Miro. Vuoi finire anche tu così? Continua a fare come abbiamo sempre fatto: prendere le cose alla leggera, non attaccarsi troppo e vivere sentimentalmente all'avventura. Quando poi arriverà la persona degna, allora ne riparleremo!



Ancora non sono innamorato per mia fortuna,ho notato che mi sto innamorando.Non è detto che questa cosa avvenga,anche perchè detto sinceramente, io non voglio affatto innamorarmi.Non voglio e i motivi li sai.Li ho già scritti in questo topic.Appunto non voglio ritrovarmi a soffrire nuovamente a questa età.
Ora devo capire come gestire la situazione.
Per ora diciamo che siamo due amici che vanno a letto insieme.Lei è stupenda fisicamente e caratterialmente,ma io ho "paura" ad innamorarmi nuovamente.

Non vorrei rinunciare ad essere un suo amico di letto,ma allo stesso tempo non voglio farla soffrire,ne voglio soffrire io ovviamente.

Sono un po' incasinato..Io ho pensato di fare cosi: Se riesco a gestire i miei sentimenti,a frenarli a non innamorarmi continuerò a vederla e finchè potrò ci resterò "amico" in caso contrario,sarò costretto a troncare.

Si accettano consigli


----------



## vota DC (26 Febbraio 2015)

Il mio consiglio? Se non puoi batterlo unisciti a lui! Arrenditi all'amore e incanala tutte le energie che porta. Ricordati cosa è successo al biondino con il cuore a destra che voleva combattere contro l'amore!



juventino ha scritto:


> Non ce la faccio più, me ne voglio andare da questo posto pieno di persone di emme. Avete preso la tipica cittadina di provincia, piena di gente presuntuosa, ignorante e superficiale? Benvenuti a Latina!



Ma almeno le donne ignoranti non fanno discorsi saccenti per spiegarti perché ti rifiutano per prendersi energumeni che le picchiano senza motivo. Comunque TUTTI i grossi comuni sono invivibili. Cioè è bello passare per Trieste (credo più di Latina dato che è una città più antica), ma viverci è stressante. In un piccolo comune il sindaco risponde ai cittadini su facebook uno per uno, per via di mio fratello hanno anche messo un pannello di fronte a un lampione perché la luce gli veniva in camera.


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Febbraio 2015)

No,vabbè,spiegatemi perchè questo topic è pieno delle vostre esperienze di ragazzi per bene e pieni d'amore traditi e umiliati dalle ex stronze,tanto da farmi pensare che sarebbe bello innamorarmi,e poi nella quotidianità di quasi 23 anni di vita ho visto mie amiche innamorate che hanno trovato spesso e volentieri uomini traditori,codardi,bugiardi e infantili,il che mi ha invogliato a proseguire nella mia beata singletudine nell'attesa di un ragazzo degno del mio amore.O voi ragazzi seri siete tutti concentrati qui dentro o io sono particolarmente sfigata.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Febbraio 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> No,vabbè,spiegatemi perchè questo topic è pieno delle vostre esperienze di ragazzi per bene e pieni d'amore traditi e umiliati dalle ex stronze,tanto da farmi pensare che sarebbe bello innamorarmi,e poi nella quotidianità di quasi 23 anni di vita ho visto mie amiche innamorate che hanno trovato spesso e volentieri uomini traditori,codardi,bugiardi e infantili,il che mi ha invogliato a proseguire nella mia beata singletudine nell'attesa di un ragazzo degno del mio amore.O voi ragazzi seri siete tutti concentrati qui dentro o io sono particolarmente sfigata.



Propendo per la prima....


Scherzi a parte, è ovvio che quando si racconta qualcosa viene spontaneo omettere qualche particolare per portare l'acqua al proprio mulino. Lo si fa incosciamente. Però credo che questo posto sia frequentato da bravi ragazzi. Poi ovvio che ognuno abbia fatto i propri errori, anche in campo sentimentale. Ma questo è un altro paio di maniche.....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Febbraio 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> No,vabbè,spiegatemi perchè questo topic è pieno delle vostre esperienze di ragazzi per bene e pieni d'amore traditi e umiliati dalle ex stronze,tanto da farmi pensare che sarebbe bello innamorarmi,e poi nella quotidianità di quasi 23 anni di vita ho visto mie amiche innamorate che hanno trovato spesso e volentieri uomini traditori,codardi,bugiardi e infantili,il che mi ha invogliato a proseguire nella mia beata singletudine nell'attesa di un ragazzo degno del mio amore.O voi ragazzi seri siete tutti concentrati qui dentro o io sono particolarmente sfigata.



Grazie per il tuo intervento, un parere femminile sicuramente aumenta l'interesse della discussione 

Per quel che riguarda il forum penso che l'untenza malauguratamente abbia una forte prevalenza maschile, pertanto credo sia normale un maggior piagnisteo di quest'ultimi, in più devi considerare che naturalmente scrivono coloro che hanno avuto delusioni, chi le ha causate, magari la maggioranza, non scrive per fare un mea culpa 

Io a differenza degli altri utenti scrivo un pò fuori dalla mischia, per età e perchè fortunatamente felicemente coniugato.

In amore non si può fare di tutta un erba un fascio, ma magari delle casistiche

Spesso i ragazzi e le ragazze più propensi a intraprendere una relazione "seria" sono anche quelli più timidi e impacciati, ciò a primo impatto li rende meno affascinanti/vistosi, il problema spesso riguarda anche giovani esteticamente attraenti, forse il problema per i ragazzi è anche più complesso in quanto generalmente le ragazze giustamente desiderano essere corteggiate, con discrezione ma in modo spigliato, si trovano in imbarazzo con ragazzi molto timidi, soprattutto se timide a loro volta. di conseguenza è più facile iniziare una relazione con un partner più "farfallone"

Se posso dare un consiglio è sbagliato attendere la persona perfetta, soprattutto se molto giovani bisogna avere il coraggio di mettere in gioco i propri sentimenti e rischiare qualche delusione/dolore, che comunque fanno crescere e danno più esperienza nel comprendere quale possa essere la persona giusta, ovviamente è il consiglio perfetto, ma tutt'altro che semplice da mettere in atto, ci siamo passati tutti


----------



## cris (27 Febbraio 2015)

per me, è la cipolla


----------



## Renegade (27 Febbraio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ancora non sono innamorato per mia fortuna,ho notato che mi sto innamorando.Non è detto che questa cosa avvenga,anche perchè detto sinceramente, io non voglio affatto innamorarmi.Non voglio e i motivi li sai.Li ho già scritti in questo topic.Appunto non voglio ritrovarmi a soffrire nuovamente a questa età.
> Ora devo capire come gestire la situazione.
> Per ora diciamo che siamo due amici che vanno a letto insieme.Lei è stupenda fisicamente e caratterialmente,ma io ho "paura" ad innamorarmi nuovamente.
> 
> ...



Il consiglio è semplice, vecchio mio. Hai già esplicato un po' rozzamente la soluzione: avventura sentimentale. Né più né meno. Condividi pure tutte le emozioni che vuoi con lei. Ma ricordati la tua età e quando la guardi pensa che nessuna persona vale il tempo di una vita, lacrime, sofferenza continua e depressione. Le persone non dovrebbero dipendere da qualcun altro, né tantomeno il loro stato d'animo continuo. Dall'amore nascono più cose negative che positive. Ma al di là della delusione che ti può scaturire, è proprio il furto del tuo tempo, della tua condizione mentale e fisica ad essere il ''reato'' più grave. Guarda Miro. Saranno mesi che non ne esce fuori e continua in questo circolo vizioso come un cane che morde la propria coda. Tra l'altro sono in una situazione più o meno identica alla tua e sto agendo decisamente come ti sto consigliando. Sono molto restio all'innamoramento e quando c'è l'occasione che può capitare, lo vedo sotto la luce di una semplice infatuazione e nulla più. Oltretutto il mio distacco sotto quest'aspetto dipende molto dalle esperienze avute intorno a me, di amici e amiche tradite e che hanno fatto la fine di Miro. E ogni volta che le guardo in faccia mi rendo conto che non ne vale assolutamente la pena. Nessuna persona può rovinare la tua vita, può prendersi il tuo tempo, le tue lacrime, può soggiogare la tua mente in questo modo. Quindi no, assolutamente no. Un po' di sano egoismo, *******sità e autoconservazione. Non abbandonare la mia via, amico mio!



MissRossonera ha scritto:


> No,vabbè,spiegatemi perchè questo topic è pieno delle vostre esperienze di ragazzi per bene e pieni d'amore traditi e umiliati dalle ex stronze,tanto da farmi pensare che sarebbe bello innamorarmi,e poi nella quotidianità di quasi 23 anni di vita ho visto mie amiche innamorate che hanno trovato spesso e volentieri uomini traditori,codardi,bugiardi e infantili,il che mi ha invogliato a proseguire nella mia beata singletudine nell'attesa di un ragazzo degno del mio amore.O voi ragazzi seri siete tutti concentrati qui dentro o io sono particolarmente sfigata.



Il tuo discorso sembra fondarsi su un radicato senso di femminismo, come capita a molte ragazze, che tendono a far passare i ragazzi per ******* a partito preso. Quanto al resto di ciò che hai detto, beh, credo anch'io sia la prima opzione. Oltretutto un tradimento non può essere mai giustificato, qualsiasi colpe si abbiano. Chi ama non tradisce. Riguardo poi al concetto globale che hai tirato in causa, è semplice. Maschi, femmine, cambia solo l'aspetto ma il mondo è pieno di codardi, viscidi, scorretti, bugiardi, irresponsabili. Godono di una grossa fetta nel globo e questo porta a situazioni come quella di Miro. Credo che non ci sia nulla di più viscido che scappare dal confronto e andare a ritroso verso un tradimento davvero banale, infantile, privo di ogni seria motivazione. Un traditore è il primo fautore del proprio fallimento. L'incapacità di parlare con l'altra parte, di gestire il problema e di agire con onestà. Cosa c'è di peggio? Il traditore o la traditrice, inoltre, è quel tipo di persona abbietta che mentre fa tutto questo riesce anche a guardarti in faccia e magari a sorriderti. L'amore o il presunto tale conferisce troppo potere in una relazione. E può sfociare nello schifo più assoluto. Dunque, come spesso io e Sheva abbiamo ricordato in questo topic, vale vivere il momento, consapevoli che nessuna persona vale la propria indipendenza, dignità e libertà. Nessuno. Tra l'altro seppur sembro molto arido, devo soffermarmi nel dire che il vero amore, seppur si è destinati ad incontrarlo, si trova seriamente solo in un figlio. Ecco, quello è l'amore più vero che esista.



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se posso dare un consiglio è sbagliato attendere la persona perfetta, soprattutto se molto giovani bisogna avere il coraggio di mettere in gioco i propri sentimenti e rischiare qualche delusione/dolore, che comunque fanno crescere e danno più esperienza nel comprendere quale possa essere la persona giusta, ovviamente è il consiglio perfetto, ma tutt'altro che semplice da mettere in atto, ci siamo passati tutti



Sai benissimo che ho tanto rispetto di te per svariati motivi e che mi soffermo sempre a pensare alla tua opinione. In questo caso dal basso dei miei 24 e della mia sfrontatezza, devo oppormi alle tue parole. Le delusioni e i dolori non fanno crescere affatto. E' l'esempio di chi ha rischiato e fallito intorno a te che fa crescere davvero. Un dolore o una delusione in prima persona possono portare ad una fallibilità ancora più ampia e quindi a ridursi in uno stato di totale dipendenza dall'altro/a, qualcuno che ha avuto la pretesa di amarti e di corrisponderlo in tutt'altro modo. Questa è solo una sottrazione del tuo tempo, della tua indipendenza, della lucidità della tua mente e della tua libertà. Perché rischiare e finire col perdere tutte queste cose, dignità compresa? Per crescere? Nah! Io mi godo tutto e vado avanti, senza dipendere da nessuno. Per amor proprio e per semplice logica. Non possiamo rovinarci e finire in quello stato solo per una persona e per ciò che abbiamo pensato di condividere con lei. Siamo giovani e dobbiamo andare avanti, finché non ne varrà davvero la pena di rischiare.

Quindi, miei cari... Sì, facciamo gli *******! Smettetela di attaccarvi così tanto al preconcetto di amore, di dipendere dall'altro/a e pensate più a voi stessi. Siamo giovani una volta sola. Si vive una volta sola. Non permettiamo a nessuno di condizionarci e di privarci di tutto questo.


----------



## Miro (27 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> [MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION]
> 
> Ti dò il preavviso che sarò molto duro e insensibile. Scusami, ma talvolta non ci sono altre strade. Le tue parole raccontano la tua entrata in un limbo senza fine. Sei chiuso in una bolla ossessiva da cui non riesci ad uscire. Checché ne vuoi dire tu, sei ancora legato alla sua figura, oserei dire anche schiavo della sua idea. Cerchi di continuo di provare astio verso di lei e a volte ci riesci anche con la rabbia, ma si vede lontano un miglio che hai ancora un miscuglio di emozioni e sentimenti positivi che non dovrebbero esistere! Il tuo è un autolesionismo contorto e dalle tue parole si evince anche che tendi a crearti dei sensi di colpa o comunque ad affibbiarti delle responsabilità che non sono tue, pur di smacchiare inconsapevolmente la sua figura. Hai provato più volte a spiegarti le sue azioni, ma nel farlo ti sei messo a giustificarla. Ciò è orrido se si pensa a quello che ti ha fatto e inoltre non fa che aggravare la tua condizione. Guarda la realtà: non resisti proprio a non buttarvi su un pensiero almeno per una sera. Le tue sono distrazioni effimere, che durano poco. Sei attorcigliato intorno a questo peso e alle macerie della vostra storia. Provi ancora una forte gelosia verso di lei e questo ti porta a corroderti. E anche se spesso ti arrabbi, mi pare di vedere che hai anche forti momenti di sconforto in cui vai quasi a pensare che lei abbia ragione sulla fine della vostra storia! Tutto questo è decisamente sbagliato. Non puoi fare così. Inoltre non devo concordare con chi ti ha detto che questa storia ti fortifica, perché non è vero. Ti sta solo facendo perdere la bussola. Ti sta risucchiando il tempo della tua vita che potresti usare per fare altro e per pensare ad altro. Ti sta rubando momenti che non ti saranno più restituiti. Ed il bello è che non ne vale neanche la pena! Ma non è finita qui. Emergono altre prove del suo tradimento e della bassezza con cui si è comportata, che porta quasi noi ''lettori'' a provare del maschilismo rude e da vichinghi. Questa persona non può neanche essere considerata donna. Una ragazza matura si confronta e, soprattutto, chi ama non tradisce. Scordati che ci sono tradimenti per colpa o per un litigio. Se una persona ama qualcuno è impossibile che la tradisca. Lei non ha fatto che costruirsi un castello di scuse per giustificare i suoi misfatti. Mentre tu ti dannavi per lei, lei era a sbaciucchiarsi con l'altro! Ti ha ingannato dal primo momento. I tradimenti non nascono dalle crisi, ma dall'indole e dalla mancanza d'amore. Una persona incapace al confronto e al dialogo è una persona scorretta, priva di una morale solida e soprattutto VIGLIACCA. Lei è una codarda e non ci sono altre parole per definirla. Tu ne esci pulito, ma sconfitto nel momento in cui perseveri e permetti che la sua figura ti ossessioni in questo modo! Devi rompere questa bolla, farla esplodere e ricordati solo una cosa: NON HA SCELTO TE. TI HA INGANNATO. Questo è il punto. E chissà quante volte con l'altro hanno riso o parlato male di te! E mentre te ne stai ora lì a contemplarla, a rimpiangerla e a capire le motivazioni delle sue azioni, è molto probabile che se la stia spassando con lui e che gliel'abbia già data proprio come hai immaginato! Smettila di perdere il tempo della tua vita per una persona così. Nessuno vale una cosa simile. Vai avanti. Ricordati solo le cose negative e ciò che ti ha fatto. E pensa che mentre tu stai così, lei è lì a farti passare per un falsone e a spassarsela con un altro. E' vergognoso! Forza, Miro! Fregatene, abbandonala, liberati dagli ultimi ricordi che hai di lei e non pensarla MAI PIU'!
> [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION]
> ...



Renegade, hai centrato totalmente tutto quanto...sono ancora "appesantito" dalla sua ombra per via di tutta la delusione che mi ha creato, a partire dal suo comportamento, al modo in cui si è rivelata fino ad arrivare a tutto quel che ho sprecato (energie, sentimenti, soldi, tempo) per stare con lei, tutto qui; purtroppo il cervello in queste situazioni ti fa pensare di più ai momenti belli che al resto, ma credo sia normale visto che l'ho amata.
Per il resto, meglio aver visto adesso che persona è, piuttosto che scoprirlo anni dopo e con un anello al dito.



MissRossonera ha scritto:


> No,vabbè,spiegatemi perchè questo topic è pieno delle vostre esperienze di ragazzi per bene e pieni d'amore traditi e umiliati dalle ex stronze,tanto da farmi pensare che sarebbe bello innamorarmi,e poi nella quotidianità di quasi 23 anni di vita ho visto mie amiche innamorate che hanno trovato spesso e volentieri uomini traditori,codardi,bugiardi e infantili,il che mi ha invogliato a proseguire nella mia beata singletudine nell'attesa di un ragazzo degno del mio amore.O voi ragazzi seri siete tutti concentrati qui dentro o io sono particolarmente sfigata.



Alt.
Come si dice quando finisce una storia, "le croci si fanno con due paletti"...io avrò contribuito coi miei errori e magari me ne sarò anche reso conto tardi, ma il paletto più grosso ce l'ha messo lei con i suoi atteggiamenti da vacca.
Io i miei errori li ho ammessi e averli appresi mi serviranno in un futuro, lei dice di non aver fatto niente di male.


----------



## Renegade (27 Febbraio 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Renegade, hai centrato totalmente tutto quanto...sono ancora "appesantito" dalla sua ombra per via di tutta la delusione che mi ha creato, a partire dal suo comportamento, al modo in cui si è rivelata fino ad arrivare a tutto quel che ho sprecato (energie, sentimenti, soldi, tempo) per stare con lei, tutto qui; purtroppo il cervello in queste situazioni ti fa pensare di più ai momenti belli che al resto, ma credo sia normale visto che l'ho amata.
> Per il resto, meglio aver visto adesso che persona è, piuttosto che scoprirlo anni dopo e con un anello al dito.



Immaginavo. Scusa per l'irruenza, ma ho semplicemente detto quello che andava detto. Non mi sembri affatto una cattiva persona, sei tutt'altro. Quello che volevo farti capire, oltre alla condizione in cui ti trovi, è che ti stai ledendo da solo. Ti sta condizionando la vita, la mente, i pensieri. Ti sta rubando del tempo che potresti usare per fare altro. Ti sta togliendo il respiro. Devi andare avanti. Non puoi pensare ai momenti positivi. Cioè ti rendi conto che mentre ti piangi addosso lei se la spassa con quello? Vai avanti e basta. Il fallimento è suo. Ma diventerà tuo nel momento in cui tu persisti in questo stato, schiacciato dalla sua ombra. Vai avanti e basta. Non ne vale la pena, ma veramente. E i motivi li ho scritti sopra. Hai un'intera vita da vivere. Non lasciarle più neanche un secondo.



Miro ha scritto:


> Alt.
> Come si dice quando finisce una storia, "le croci si fanno con due paletti"...io avrò contribuito coi miei errori e magari me ne sarò anche reso conto tardi, ma il paletto più grosso ce l'ha messo lei con i suoi atteggiamenti da vacca.
> Io i miei errori li ho ammessi e averli appresi mi serviranno in un futuro, lei dice di non aver fatto niente di male.



Ma lascia perdere. Quale paletti. Una ragazza difenderà sempre una ragazza in qualche modo, ricordalo. Sono fatte così. Tu non hai nessuna colpa, perché il tradimento in una relazione non può essere giustificato DA NIENTE. La verità è che non c'è nessun paletto, ma solo un pugnale che ti ha conficcato LEI a tradimento nella schiena. Ora con quello stesso pugnale sta cercando di farsi strada fino allo stomaco. Ma è meglio che lo tiri fuori. Stai perdendo solo tempo, ti ripeto.


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Febbraio 2015)

Cavolo, mi avete quotato in quattro, addirittura! Rispondendo in generale a tutti non cerco affatto la perfezione, anche perché non esiste, più che altro una persona compatibile con me e che mi lasci i miei spazi, anche perché io sono una abbastanza indipendente. Oltretutto non parlo per femminismo,al massimo per affetto per le amiche, ma vi assicuro che sapendo i fatti i ragazzi in questione non si sono comportati affatto bene. Ciò non toglie che le colpe, nella fine di una storia, sono sicuramente di entrambe le persone il più delle volte, però ci sono comportamenti veramente ingiustificabili, e uno di questi è il tradimento. Personalmente non riuscirei a passarvi sopra e a perdonare una persona che ha fatto una cosa tanto grave.Il tradimento non può esistere in chi ama, ma anche solo in chi ha rispetto dell'altro.Se non si ama più o se si ha interesse per un'altra persona basta parlare chiaro e chiudere la relazione, non c'è motivo di comportarsi nel modo più viscido che esista.Comunque se la risposta è che tutti i ragazzi seri sono qui in sostanza non ho speranze, quindi non siete consolanti.Mi tocca tenermi gli amici maschi e nessun fidanzato. xD


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sai benissimo che ho tanto rispetto di te per svariati motivi e che mi soffermo sempre a pensare alla tua opinione. In questo caso dal basso dei miei 24 e della mia sfrontatezza, devo oppormi alle tue parole. Le delusioni e i dolori non fanno crescere affatto. E' l'esempio di chi ha rischiato e fallito intorno a te che fa crescere davvero. Un dolore o una delusione in prima persona possono portare ad una fallibilità ancora più ampia e quindi a ridursi in uno stato di totale dipendenza dall'altro/a, qualcuno che ha avuto la pretesa di amarti e di corrisponderlo in tutt'altro modo. Questa è solo una sottrazione del tuo tempo, della tua indipendenza, della lucidità della tua mente e della tua libertà. Perché rischiare e finire col perdere tutte queste cose, dignità compresa? Per crescere? Nah! Io mi godo tutto e vado avanti, senza dipendere da nessuno. Per amor proprio e per semplice logica. Non possiamo rovinarci e finire in quello stato solo per una persona e per ciò che abbiamo pensato di condividere con lei. Siamo giovani e dobbiamo andare avanti, finché non ne varrà davvero la pena di rischiare.
> 
> Quindi, miei cari... Sì, facciamo gli *******! Smettetela di attaccarvi così tanto al preconcetto di amore, di dipendere dall'altro/a e pensate più a voi stessi. Siamo giovani una volta sola. Si vive una volta sola. Non permettiamo a nessuno di condizionarci e di privarci di tutto questo.



Caro Renegade, prima ho scritto che le leggi dell'amore non sono uguali per tutti, si và a casistica, ognuno di noi è diverso,
condivido parte del tuo pensiero, l'amore deve dare, non togliere, se per stare con qualcunoi devi rinunciare a tutte o a parte delle varie esperienze e sogni della vostra età è giusto far prevalere un pò di egoismo, ma far lo stronzetto no, il rispetto reciproco è sempre essenziale.

Se posso essere esplicito, alla vostra età, dovreste cominciare ogni relazione come un'amicizia di letto, vale anche per le ragazze, e poi vedere dove il rapporto conduce, però bisogna essere chiari

Io personalmente ho iniziato ogni rapporto come una cosa seria, è nella mia indole romantica, spendendoci anche dei sentimenti, ma non ho mai permesso che la fine del medesimo mi traumatizzasse, avevo un calendario: un paio di settimane di dolore nichilista e ritiro "spirituale" dalla vita sociale, poi mia madre mi dava un bel calcio nel sedere e mi obbligava a uscire,
una bella sbornia, tanto sport e divertimento da single e poi di nuovo in pista!!
Però sarà un caso, ma non credo, l'unico rapporto cominciato con un'amicizia da letto, con una amica che freguentavo da più di due anni è sfociato nel matrimonio


----------



## vota DC (27 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se posso essere esplicito, alla vostra età, dovreste cominciare ogni relazione come un'amicizia di letto, vale anche per le ragazze, e poi vedere dove il rapporto conduce, però bisogna essere chiari



Per le ragazze però è più difficile cercare quello: cercano ceffi tenebrosi per sfogare le proprie sindromi da crocerossine e avere un pretesto per rifiutare i bravi bellocci che le corteggiano, prima di riuscire ad andare a letto con i fidanzati ci impiegano mesi per farsi coraggio.


----------



## Renegade (27 Febbraio 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Cavolo, mi avete quotato in quattro, addirittura! Rispondendo in generale a tutti non cerco affatto la perfezione, anche perché non esiste, più che altro una persona compatibile con me e che mi lasci i miei spazi, anche perché io sono una abbastanza indipendente. Oltretutto non parlo per femminismo,al massimo per affetto per le amiche, ma vi assicuro che sapendo i fatti i ragazzi in questione non si sono comportati affatto bene. Ciò non toglie che le colpe, nella fine di una storia, sono sicuramente di entrambe le persone il più delle volte,* però ci sono comportamenti veramente ingiustificabili, e uno di questi è il tradimento. Personalmente non riuscirei a passarvi sopra e a perdonare una persona che ha fatto una cosa tanto grave.Il tradimento non può esistere in chi ama, ma anche solo in chi ha rispetto dell'altro.Se non si ama più o se si ha interesse per un'altra persona basta parlare chiaro e chiudere la relazione, non c'è motivo di comportarsi nel modo più viscido che esista.*Comunque se la risposta è che tutti i ragazzi seri sono qui in sostanza non ho speranze, quindi non siete consolanti.Mi tocca tenermi gli amici maschi e nessun fidanzato. xD



Grazie per aver pappagallato il mio concetto. Vedo che è la prima cosa sulla quale siamo COMPLETAMENTE E INDISCUTIBILMENTE d'accordo, forse. [MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION] c'è MissRossonera libera eh, se ami l'acidità è tutta tua a parametro zero



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Caro Renegade, prima ho scritto che le leggi dell'amore non sono uguali per tutti, si và a casistica, ognuno di noi è diverso,
> condivido parte del tuo pensiero,* l'amore deve dare, non togliere, se per stare con qualcunoi devi rinunciare a tutte o a parte delle varie esperienze e sogni della vostra età è giusto far prevalere un pò di egoismo, ma far lo stronzetto no, il rispetto reciproco è sempre essenziale.*
> 
> Se posso essere esplicito, alla vostra età, dovreste cominciare ogni relazione come un'amicizia di letto, vale anche per le ragazze, e poi vedere dove il rapporto conduce, però bisogna essere chiari
> ...



Sempre rispetto reciproco, hai ragione. Ma il concetto è quello che ho detto in precedenza. Oltretutto la chiarezza viene ancor prima del rispetto, forse. E il ragionamento che hai fatto sul come agire alla nostra età, beh, è un pò meno elegantemente quello che avevo detto prima. Anche perché davvero non ne vale la pena farsi sottrarre vari aspetti della vita per una singola persona che poi forse non ti ha mai neanche amato.

Per il resto sono felice per te e il tuo matrimonio felice. Per quanto se ne dica, io penso che sia solo un tabù da cronaca e satira il fatto che il matrimonio corrisponda all'infelicità. E' molto più credibile sentire di un matrimonio sereno che di un amore corretto nel quale vale la pena rischiare. Oltretutto sei padre e davvero, cosa c'è di meglio? L'amore vero è quello verso un figlio. Lì completi davvero il cerchio della tua vita. Non devi far altro che assumere tutto ciò che hai vissuto e trasmetterlo a lui, passando la torcia. Tra l'altro da come parli oltre che un romanticone, mi sembri veramente un malinconico. Mi trasmetti molta malinconia, talvolta anche ingiustificata, dalle tue parole. Probabilmente è il tuo cruccio, mi fai quasi pensare ti porti a cali d'umore e anche all'insonnia. Però mi pare davvero che tu poi la sciogli del tutto con la consapevolezza d'aver avuto davvero una bella vita e aver saputo costruire qualcosa di eticamente nobile e proficuo, da cui accrescere giorno per giorno. Ti sembrerà banale, ma darei 20 anni del mio futuro pur di raggiungere ciò che hai raggiunto tu. Nonostante lo stress della quotidianeità, tu mi fai davvero capire per cosa vale la pena vivere un giorno, cosa si deve raggiungere veramente e soprattutto perché vale la pena di amare.


----------



## de sica (27 Febbraio 2015)

In tutta onestà renegade, vivila con più tranquillità, non vedere sempre tutto nero. Il mondo è bello perché ricco di tante cose, sia belle che brutte, come anche gli ostacoli che se superati, non fanno altro che rafforzare una persona. Non condivido sul fatto che gli errori non aiutino ma anzi possano soltanto deprimere, perché senza di essi non potremmo mai aspirare a migliorare. Quindi sono contento Miro abbia avuto la possibilità di sbagliare, e quindi d'imparare, anche se per arrivare a ciò si sia incontrata sofferenza, delusione o rabbia. L'importante è crescere e non è mai tardi per farlo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Febbraio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> In tutta onestà renegade, vivila con più tranquillità, non vedere sempre tutto nero. Il mondo è bello perché ricco di tante cose, sia belle che brutte, come anche gli ostacoli che se superati, non fanno altro che rafforzare una persona. Non condivido sul fatto che gli errori non aiutino ma anzi possano soltanto deprimere, perché senza di essi non potremmo mai aspirare a migliorare. Quindi sono contento Miro abbia avuto la possibilità di sbagliare, e quindi d'imparare, anche se per arrivare a ciò si sia incontrata sofferenza, delusione o rabbia. L'importante è crescere e non è mai tardi per farlo



condivido, mostri una grande maturità


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Grazie per aver pappagallato il mio concetto. Vedo che è la prima cosa sulla quale siamo COMPLETAMENTE E INDISCUTIBILMENTE d'accordo, forse. [MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION] c'è MissRossonera libera eh, se ami l'acidità è tutta tua a parametro zero
> 
> 
> Sempre rispetto reciproco, hai ragione. Ma il concetto è quello che ho detto in precedenza. Oltretutto la chiarezza viene ancor prima del rispetto, forse. E il ragionamento che hai fatto sul come agire alla nostra età, beh, è un pò meno elegantemente quello che avevo detto prima. Anche perché davvero non ne vale la pena farsi sottrarre vari aspetti della vita per una singola persona che poi forse non ti ha mai neanche amato.
> ...



no, sul malinconico non ci hai preso , a volte irrito amici e colleghi perchè prendo tutte le situazioni problematiche con ironia, mi diverte affrontare i problemi, mi dà adrenalina, a tanti trasmetto serenità, ma chi tende a essere troppo ansioso non comprende, si sente quasi preso in giro delle sue paure

Sui figli hai completamente ragione, io provo una grande tristezza per le copie senza figli, anche per quelle felici di non averne,
io comprendo le loro gioie, ma mi rendo conto che loro non possono comprendere quelle di crescere un figlio, emozioni fortissime, indispensabili alla mia età quando le altre esperienze ormai sono quasi tutte ripetitive


----------



## Shevchenko (28 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Il consiglio è semplice, vecchio mio. Hai già esplicato un po' rozzamente la soluzione: avventura sentimentale. Né più né meno. Condividi pure tutte le emozioni che vuoi con lei. Ma ricordati la tua età e quando la guardi pensa che nessuna persona vale il tempo di una vita, lacrime, sofferenza continua e depressione. Le persone non dovrebbero dipendere da qualcun altro, né tantomeno il loro stato d'animo continuo. Dall'amore nascono più cose negative che positive. Ma al di là della delusione che ti può scaturire, è proprio il furto del tuo tempo, della tua condizione mentale e fisica ad essere il ''reato'' più grave. Guarda Miro. Saranno mesi che non ne esce fuori e continua in questo circolo vizioso come un cane che morde la propria coda. Tra l'altro sono in una situazione più o meno identica alla tua e sto agendo decisamente come ti sto consigliando. Sono molto restio all'innamoramento e quando c'è l'occasione che può capitare, lo vedo sotto la luce di una semplice infatuazione e nulla più. Oltretutto il mio distacco sotto quest'aspetto dipende molto dalle esperienze avute intorno a me, di amici e amiche tradite e che hanno fatto la fine di Miro. E ogni volta che le guardo in faccia mi rendo conto che non ne vale assolutamente la pena. Nessuna persona può rovinare la tua vita, può prendersi il tuo tempo, le tue lacrime, può soggiogare la tua mente in questo modo. Quindi no, assolutamente no. Un po' di sano egoismo, *******sità e autoconservazione. Non abbandonare la mia via, amico mio!



Si effettivamente rileggendo il mio commento ho proprio tirato fuori la soluzione in maniera del tutto rozza e schietta.Concordo con tutto quello che hai detto,come sempre quando si parla di queste cose.Inizio io stesso ad avere dei dubbi su quello che provo.Fino all'altro ieri ero sicuro del fatto che io mi stessi innamorando di lei,ora non ne sono più sicuro.Non per quello che ho scritto o letto in questo bel topic,ma per vari motivi,tra cui l'analizzare meglio la situazione e notare che io ancora non credo affatto d'essere pronto a rinunciare alla mia indipendenza,alla mia più totale liberta 
Ho avuto 3 storie fondamentalmente serie nella mia vita,ma solo l'ultima lo era veramente.Perchè solamente dell'ultima ragazza io ero veramente innamorato follemente.
Probabilmente se non avessi avuto quest'ultima storia, a quest'ora mi sarei già fidanzato con questa nuova ragazza che vedo.Commettendo un gravissimo errore.Ora grazie alle esperienze che ho acquisito non mi butto più a capofitto,ma ragiono e analizzo la situazione in maniera razionale.
Vedremo come si svilupperà la situazione.

[MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION]: Io non sono stato tradito dalla mia ragazza per fortuna,ma mi ha fatto stare come un cane per svariati motivi!Non sono un santo,ho commesso ovviamente pure io i miei errori,ma lei si è comportata malissimo con me.Tra l'altro lei odiava il fatto che io sia una persona sveglia e intelligente.Lo so che può essere un affermazione molto arrogante,ma non mi reputo di certo un fesso.Gli smontavo ogni scusa che diceva,non mi facevo raggirare con i teatrini e lei si innervosiva manco poco.Come se avere il fidanzato sveglio sia una brutta cosa.Cioè boh.
I ragazzi bravi esistono ovviamente anche al di fuori del forum..Tu parli per esperienze negative che hai acquisito grazie alle tue amiche,ma non hai vissuto in maniera diretta una di queste esperienze.E' ovvio, se parti già prevenuta non darai una chance a nessuno e in quel nessuno ci può essere anche il bravo ragazzo che tanto cerchi o speri di trovare.
Il mio consiglio è questo: Fidati del tuo istinto e se veramente hai voglia di imbatterti in una storia seria,buttatici e incrocia le dita.


[MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION]: La tua è stata una pura botta di C. Son davvero felice che il tuo matrimonio vada bene,dico davvero,ma come hai detto pure tu,non sempre una scompamicizia porterà a qualcosa di buono.
Io ho avuto la scopamica per 3 mesi.E' finita esattamente il 20 Dicembre 2014.Ed è finita malissimo,ma proprio tanto.
Io 23 anni,lei 20.Avevamo chiarito le cose (su mia iniziativa),eravamo scompamici ufficiali,diciamo cosi,quindi non si poteva creare nessun fraintendimento!Avevamo chiarito anche che se qualcuno dei due si fosse innamorato,lo avrebbe dovuto dire,idem se si fosse stancato etc etc.Lei mi diceva cose del tipo "Si si,fidati sono matura" poi che è successso?E' successo che lei mentre scopava con me,ha iniziato ad uscire pure con un'altro tipo (Liberissima di farlo,a me non dava fastidio,ma lei ovviamente gli teneva nascosta la nostra scompamicizia a questo ragazzo) ma allo stesso tempo non rinunciava a venire a letto con me.Lo ha fatto fino al punto in cui ha capito che questo ragazzo gli piaceva veramente tanto,finchè si sono messi insieme.La cosa che mi ha fatto incavolare?Semplice...Lei l'ultima settimana mi paccava tutte le uscite inventandosi scuse assurde per non vedermi.E' stata questa la cosa che ho odiato,il suo comportarsi da bambina immatura.Se mi avesse detto la verità io avrei troncato la scompamicizia col sorriso e sarei rimasto suo amico.Ma lei no,ha voluto fare la bimba e il bello è che avevamo messo in chiaro le cose.Tra l'altro non ha avuto nemmeno la maturità di dirmi le cose in faccia,perchè la scena è stata pressochè questaopo 1 settimana che mi pacca le uscite,arriva a casa mia,ci vediamo,io le chiedo come sta etc..Mi avvicino per baciarla e lei mi blocca dicendomi "No no,non posso!" Io(che avevo già capito tutto) le chiedo "Perchè?" e lei si gira e scappa in macchina dicendomi "Devo andare" Cristo santo son stato costretto ad affrontare la cosa su whatsupp..Ma come si fa?Ho quasi 24 anni,mica sono un bambino.Io amo parlare alle persone e chiarire le cose guardandole dritte negli occhi..Non sono un bimbominkia!Da quel giorno non l'ho più vista,nemmeno per strada per sbaglio.Scomparsa!Non che mi freghi molto,mi è indifferente come persona.
E' questo comportamento che mi ha portato a dirle addio.La persona in se mi ha fatto schifo!Perchè mai dovrei volere come amica una persona cosi immatura?Non avrebbe senso.
Ma poi vogliamo parlare di come si è comportata lei?A me non interessa molto,ma detto sinceramente non sarei molto contento d'aver come fidanzata una tipa che mentre usciva con me,mentre si interessava a me,si scopava un'altro e che una volta che ha visto che sono buono,ha mollato la sua ruota di scorta che in questo caso è lo scompamico.Cioè,è un atteggiamento da cagnolina e non credo ci sia 1 solo uomo a cui piaccia avere una "bau bau bau" come fidanzata.Quindi io ho parecchi dubbi sull'innamorarmi di una scopamica.


Infine in generale dico un'altra cosa: Io ho sbagliato molte volte in passato,ho le mie colpe ed ammetto anche che è difficile stare con me.Sono una persona che non si snatura troppo per la propria partner.Nel senso che io ai miei spazi non ci rinuncio,non rinuncio ai miei amici e non rinuncio all'amore più grande e puro della mia vita: La Chitarra Elettrica.Queste cose non vanno bene a molte ragazze,perchè la maggior parte delle persone quando si fidanza tende ad isolarsi del mondo (secondo me sbagliando in maniera clamorosa) per finire ad esser solo "loro due" Ma sti cavoli eh!Io anche se mi fidanzo,me la godo,mi voglio divertire lo stesso come si deve.Mi fanno troppa tristezza quelle coppiette che smollano gli amici e che fanno la vita da pensionati a 20 anni.Ma per piacere!

Io alla fine spero di continuare per la mia strada...Godermi la vita,conoscere ragazze nuove,avere avventure a più non posso e fare tutto quello che mi passa per la testa senza dar conto a nessunra sono felice cosi come sono...Come dice il buon Renegade non credo valga la pena rischiare di farsi rovinare questa mia felicità da una tipa che al posto di parlare,abbaia


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Febbraio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION]: La tua è stata una pura botta di C. Son davvero felice che il tuo matrimonio vada bene,dico davvero,ma come hai detto pure tu,non sempre una scompamicizia porterà a qualcosa di buono.
> Io ho avuto la scopamica per 3 mesi.E' finita esattamente il 20 Dicembre 2014.Ed è finita malissimo,ma proprio tanto.
> Io 23 anni,lei 20.Avevamo chiarito le cose (su mia iniziativa),eravamo scompamici ufficiali,diciamo cosi,quindi non si poteva creare nessun fraintendimento!Avevamo chiarito anche che se qualcuno dei due si fosse innamorato,lo avrebbe dovuto dire,idem se si fosse stancato etc etc.Lei mi diceva cose del tipo "Si si,fidati sono matura" poi che è successso?E' successo che lei mentre scopava con me,ha iniziato ad uscire pure con un'altro tipo (Liberissima di farlo,a me non dava fastidio,ma lei ovviamente gli teneva nascosta la nostra scompamicizia a questo ragazzo) ma allo stesso tempo non rinunciava a venire a letto con me.Lo ha fatto fino al punto in cui ha capito che questo ragazzo gli piaceva veramente tanto,finchè si sono messi insieme.La cosa che mi ha fatto incavolare?Semplice...Lei l'ultima settimana mi paccava tutte le uscite inventandosi scuse assurde per non vedermi.E' stata questa la cosa che ho odiato,il suo comportarsi da bambina immatura.Se mi avesse detto la verità io avrei troncato la scompamicizia col sorriso e sarei rimasto suo amico.Ma lei no,ha voluto fare la bimba e il bello è che avevamo messo in chiaro le cose.Tra l'altro non ha avuto nemmeno la maturità di dirmi le cose in faccia,perchè la scena è stata pressochè questaopo 1 settimana che mi pacca le uscite,arriva a casa mia,ci vediamo,io le chiedo come sta etc..Mi avvicino per baciarla e lei mi blocca dicendomi "No no,non posso!" Io(che avevo già capito tutto) le chiedo "Perchè?" e lei si gira e scappa in macchina dicendomi "Devo andare" Cristo santo son stato costretto ad affrontare la cosa su whatsupp..Ma come si fa?Ho quasi 24 anni,mica sono un bambino.Io amo parlare alle persone e chiarire le cose guardandole dritte negli occhi..Non sono un bimbominkia!Da quel giorno non l'ho più vista,nemmeno per strada per sbaglio.Scomparsa!Non che mi freghi molto,mi è indifferente come persona.
> E' questo comportamento che mi ha portato a dirle addio.La persona in se mi ha fatto schifo!Perchè mai dovrei volere come amica una persona cosi immatura?Non avrebbe senso.
> ...



Ragazzi ma come siete esigenti  questa amica "di letto" si è comportata come accade quasi sempre, la verità è che la maggior parte delle persone fatica a troncare una relazione sinchè non ne trova o è sicura di un altra, sarà meschino tutto quello che volete, ma visto che è quasi la normalità è inutile rimanerne sorpresi o sconvolti, quando si rompe ci sono quasi sempre dei motivi d'attrito, io personalmente gli ho sempre rimossi rimanendo in contatto e o sempre mantenuto solo i momenti belli dei rapporti, è più forte di me, una con cui ho fatto sesso non riesco più a considerarla come un estranea, anche quando fra noi è tutto finito.

Per la parte in bold è tutta bibbia, attenti a fare i "pensionati" a 20, ne ho visti molti, finisce sempre malissimo, con grandi rimpianti e purtroppo quasi sempre dopo il matrimonio


----------



## vota DC (28 Febbraio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION]: Io non sono stato tradito dalla mia ragazza per fortuna,ma mi ha fatto stare come un cane per svariati motivi!Non sono un santo,ho commesso ovviamente pure io i miei errori,ma lei si è comportata malissimo con me.Tra l'altro lei odiava il fatto che io sia una persona sveglia e intelligente.Lo so che può essere un affermazione molto arrogante,ma non mi reputo di certo un fesso.Gli smontavo ogni scusa che diceva,non mi facevo raggirare con i teatrini e lei si innervosiva manco poco.Come se avere il fidanzato sveglio sia una brutta cosa.Cioè boh.



Ahahah grande. Alle medie facevo la stessa cosa con la professoressa di lettere che era di una ignoranza abissale e aveva lacune tali da impedirle di fare un discorso coerente. Non l'ha presa bene e sono uscito dalla medie con valutazione sufficiente e consiglio di fare studi di breve termine. L'anno dopo sono andato all'ITI (che poi sarebbe studi di medio termine dato che è un diploma da cinque ma esistevano già i diplomi da tre) e di colpo avevo 10 nelle materie letterarie che mi hanno tenuto a galla dato che in quelle tecniche sono decisamente poco dotato. Penso che siano una rarità le persone che non si infuriano quando vengono corrette o scoperte che imbrogliano.


----------



## MissRossonera (28 Febbraio 2015)

[QUOTE/][MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION]: Io non sono stato tradito dalla mia ragazza per fortuna,ma mi ha fatto stare come un cane per svariati motivi!Non sono un santo,ho commesso ovviamente pure io i miei errori,ma lei si è comportata malissimo con me.Tra l'altro lei odiava il fatto che io sia una persona sveglia e intelligente.Lo so che può essere un affermazione molto arrogante,ma non mi reputo di certo un fesso.Gli smontavo ogni scusa che diceva,non mi facevo raggirare con i teatrini e lei si innervosiva manco poco.Come se avere il fidanzato sveglio sia una brutta cosa.Cioè boh.
I ragazzi bravi esistono ovviamente anche al di fuori del forum..Tu parli per esperienze negative che hai acquisito grazie alle tue amiche,ma non hai vissuto in maniera diretta una di queste esperienze.E' ovvio, se parti già prevenuta non darai una chance a nessuno e in quel nessuno ci può essere anche il bravo ragazzo che tanto cerchi o speri di trovare.
Il mio consiglio è questo: Fidati del tuo istinto e se veramente hai voglia di imbatterti in una storia seria,buttatici e incrocia le dita.[/QUOTE]
Grazie del consiglio, se incontrerò qualcuno per cui crederò ne possa valere la pena cercherò di non essere troppo diffidente. Comunque io avrei apprezzato un fidanzato intelligente, sarà che sono anche io come te e che non sopporto gli scemi, ma non mi sarebbe dispiaciuto.Cioè, al massimo dal confronto nasce un battibecco, ma che sarà mai! Il fidanzato zerbino può andare bene solo se sei un'egoista o se hai qualcosa da nascondere, secondo me. Sono d'accordo sul fatto di non stravolgersi per l'altro. Ci si viene incontro cercando di smussare un po' i difetti, ma non è giusto cambiare totalmente o abbandonare amici e passioni.Quello è il carcere, non una storia d'amore.


----------



## Shevchenko (28 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma come siete esigenti  questa amica "di letto" si è comportata come accade quasi sempre, la verità è che la maggior parte delle persone fatica a troncare una relazione sinchè non ne trova o è sicura di un altra, sarà meschino tutto quello che volete, ma visto che è quasi la normalità è inutile rimanerne sorpresi o sconvolti, quando si rompe ci sono quasi sempre dei motivi d'attrito, io personalmente gli ho sempre rimossi rimanendo in contatto e o sempre mantenuto solo i momenti belli dei rapporti, è più forte di me, una con cui ho fatto sesso non riesco più a considerarla come un estranea, anche quando fra noi è tutto finito.
> 
> Per la parte in bold è tutta bibbia, attenti a fare i "pensionati" a 20, ne ho visti molti, finisce sempre malissimo, con grandi rimpianti e purtroppo quasi sempre dopo il matrimonio



Ma guarda,a me non ha dato fastidio il fatto che lei uscisse con un altro ragazzo mentre veniva a letto con me.Anzi tutt'altro.Eravamo amici di letto,nulla più.Per me poteva andare a letto con altri 100 ragazzi,non mi importava.Ho espersso una mia opinione personale in più su questo fatto,dicendo che non sarei felice d'avere una fidanzata che si è comportata in questo modo,tutto qua.
Io sono rimasto sorpreso in negativo, perchè lei sapeva benissimo che poteva dire la verità senza alcun problema!
Che senso ha avuto chiarire le cose,se poi uno dei due si è comportato in questa maniera?

Io sinceramente a lei non mi sentivo legato per niente a livello sentimentale,anche se andavamo a letto insieme.Quindi per me troncare i rapporti con lei è stata la cosa più naturale del mondo!Se fosse stata una vecchia amica che conoscevo da anni,a cui ero legato etc..Sarebbe stato diverso,avrei perdonato l'atteggiamento infantile e sarei rimasto amico suo,ma cosi no..A me d'avere una bimba immatura come amica non mi frega nulla.



vota DC ha scritto:


> Ahahah grande. Alle medie facevo la stessa cosa con la professoressa di lettere che era di una ignoranza abissale e aveva lacune tali da impedirle di fare un discorso coerente. Non l'ha presa bene e sono uscito dalla medie con valutazione sufficiente e consiglio di fare studi di breve termine. L'anno dopo sono andato all'ITI (che poi sarebbe studi di medio termine dato che è un diploma da cinque ma esistevano già i diplomi da tre) e di colpo avevo 10 nelle materie letterarie che mi hanno tenuto a galla dato che in quelle tecniche sono decisamente poco dotato. Penso che siano una rarità le persone che non si infuriano quando vengono corrette o scoperte che imbrogliano.



Ahah grandissimo!Hai avuto la tua rivincinta!Ma guarda comunque io non è che mi divertissi a "smascherare" comportamenti e teorie ambigue da parte della mia ex.Il mio era un comportamento semplice basato sull'usare il cervello e basta.Una cosa naturale e spontanea,ma lei si arrabbiava manco poco.Soprattutto quando le dicevo "Oh ma ti da proprio fastidio avere un ragazzo intelligente che non puoi rigirarti come un pollo eh?" Ahaha 



MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Grazie del consiglio, se incontrerò qualcuno per cui crederò ne possa valere la pena cercherò di non essere troppo diffidente. Comunque io avrei apprezzato un fidanzato intelligente, sarà che sono anche io come te e che non sopporto gli scemi, ma non mi sarebbe dispiaciuto.Cioè, al massimo dal confronto nasce un battibecco, ma che sarà mai! Il fidanzato zerbino può andare bene solo se sei un'egoista o se hai qualcosa da nascondere, secondo me. Sono d'accordo sul fatto di non stravolgersi per l'altro. Ci si viene incontro cercando di smussare un po' i difetti, ma non è giusto cambiare totalmente o abbandonare amici e passioni.Quello è il carcere, non una storia d'amore.



Si ecco fai bene.Mi sembri una ragazza sveglia,perchè solo una persona sveglia tende a imparare qualcosa anche dalle esperienze di altri.Quindi si,farai bene a stare attenta e a partire con il freno a mano un po' tirato,ma quando il tuo sesto senso ti dirà "Questo sembra buono" potrai provare a concedere un occasione ad un ragazzo.Questo almeno è quello che penso io,chiaramente la vita è tua,quindi decidi sempre e comunque tu che fare 

Ma si infatti!E' quello che ho sempre pensato pure io..Uno può discutere per qualche minuto,avere un piccolo battibecco etc..Ma è anche un po' il bello della vita..Confrontarsi,parlare e poi andare avanti come se non fosse successo nulla.La penso come te anche sul discorso "Fidanzato zerbino" 
Che poi un'altra cosa che dava fastidio alla mia ex era la mia cinicità e il mio essere sempre o quasi,schietto.Io le dicevo sempre le cose in faccia in maniera diretta,dicendole cose del tipo "Qua hai sbagliato,qua ti sei comportata da bambina secondo me" etc etc..Ovviamente so essere delicato e lo ero con la mia ex,non parlo mai in maniera cosi diretta e sfacciata come qua sul forum,però insomma,lei non apprezzava molto questa cosa...Anche se io le dicevo quello che pensavo solo per aiutarla,non di certo per darle fastidio.Cristo santo l'amavo!

Io credo che un compromesso lo si debba sempre trovare quando si sta in coppia con qualcuno.Come è giusto cercare di migliorarsi e limare i propri difetti come dici tu.E' altrettanto giusto saper accettare i difetti del proprio partner cosi da imparare a conviverci!Nessuno è perfetto.Personalmente quando mi fidanzo sono un tipo che vede solo la sua ragazza.Nel senso che il resto del mondo femminile per me non esiste,ho solo occhi per la mia tipa etc etc.Però questo non significa che io voglia vivere da pensionato.Credo che ognuno debba avere *sempre * i propri spazi.Non solo da fidanzato,ma anche da sposato.Poi io sono anche dell'idea che un ragazzo può benissimo essere fidanzato e godersi a pieno la vita.La mia fidanzata in primis deve essere per me una grande amica con cui io ci sto bene,mi diverto etc..Poi la ragazza con cui condivido cose intime etc etc..
Quindi se uno non si sceglie di sua spontanea volontà un partner (vale per entrambi i sessi ovviamente) amorfo,asociale e senza voglia di farne,può benissimo godersi ogni aspetto della vita stando felicemente fidanzato


----------



## de sica (1 Marzo 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> condivido, mostri una grande maturità



Ti ringrazio  ho solo maturato varie esperienze che mi sono capitate nel corso della mia vita. Tra queste anche l'aspetto di coppia e il mio punto di vista riguardo l'amore 
E' inutile stare a rimuginare su quello che si è fatto, l'importante è che si era felici e convinti di averlo fatto. I rimpianti, in questo senso, servono solo ad abbattere una persona. Ovvio che bisogna però riconoscere i propri errori, farne tesoro e quindi cercare di migliorare, in ogni ambito che riguarda la vita quotidiana. Sinceramente la teoria dell'essere "stron.." non la condivido ma la capisco, perché è un modo di mostrarsi agli occhi esterni come un "duro", uno che sa il fatto suo, anche solitario..
Credo sia più giusto fare l'uomo ma lasciarsi andare anche alle emozioni, perché a 20 anni sono cose veramente stupende


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Marzo 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ti ringrazio  ho solo maturato varie esperienze che mi sono capitate nel corso della mia vita. Tra queste anche l'aspetto di coppia e il mio punto di vista riguardo l'amore
> *E' inutile stare a rimuginare su quello che si è fatto, l'importante è che si era felici e convinti di averlo fatto.* I rimpianti, in questo senso, servono solo ad abbattere una persona. Ovvio che bisogna però riconoscere i propri errori, farne tesoro e quindi cercare di migliorare, in ogni ambito che riguarda la vita quotidiana. Sinceramente la teoria dell'essere "stron.." non la condivido ma la capisco, perché è un modo di mostrarsi agli occhi esterni come un "duro", uno che sa il fatto suo, anche solitario..
> Credo sia più giusto fare l'uomo ma lasciarsi andare anche alle emozioni, perché a 20 anni sono cose veramente stupende



Meditate gente meditate


----------



## Renegade (1 Marzo 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> In tutta onestà renegade, vivila con più tranquillità, non vedere sempre tutto nero. Il mondo è bello perché ricco di tante cose, sia belle che brutte, come anche gli ostacoli che se superati, non fanno altro che rafforzare una persona. Non condivido sul fatto che gli errori non aiutino ma anzi possano soltanto deprimere, perché senza di essi non potremmo mai aspirare a migliorare. Quindi sono contento Miro abbia avuto la possibilità di sbagliare, e quindi d'imparare, anche se per arrivare a ciò si sia incontrata sofferenza, delusione o rabbia. L'importante è crescere e non è mai tardi per farlo



Gli errori aiutano, non certo quelli in amore. Lì ti aiutano di più quelli di altri. Sbagliare così per incoscienza, perserverare, annullare il proprio io per qualcun altro, snaturarsi fino a questo punto e rendersi soggetti a ciò che è successo ad un [MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION], beh, credo non ci sia niente di più sbagliato. Appunto perché me la vivo con tranquillità e serenità vedo invece tutto bianco: godersi la quotidianità, la propria indipendenza e libertà senza le briglie negative che tutto quello comporta. Sbagliare in quel modo e soprattutto reiterarsi così non porta niente di positivo. Quindi molto meglio godersi il proprio tempo, le proprie avventure, il proprio presente ed il proprio domani seguendo questo ideale. Ecco come si cresce. Non di certo piangendosi addosso o lasciandosi annullare e condizionare la vita completamente dall'altra persona.



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> no, sul malinconico non ci hai preso, a volte irrito amici e colleghi perchè prendo tutte le situazioni problematiche con ironia, mi diverte affrontare i problemi, mi dà adrenalina, a tanti trasmetto serenità, ma chi tende a essere troppo ansioso non comprende, si sente quasi preso in giro delle sue paure
> Sui figli hai completamente ragione, io provo una grande tristezza per le copie senza figli, anche per quelle felici di non averne,
> io comprendo le loro gioie, ma mi rendo conto che loro non possono comprendere quelle di crescere un figlio, emozioni fortissime, indispensabili alla mia età quando le altre esperienze ormai sono quasi tutte ripetitive



Già, di fatti quella che ho confuso con malinconia è probabilmente una gran noia. Effettivamente, nonostante l'età che hai detto di avere, sembra tu abbia vissuto molto più a lungo, tanto da provare tutto quel che c'era da provare. Ecco perché non ti scuote più niente e riesci a prendere tutto alla leggera, come ti dicevo sul Milan, ad esempio, mentre chi deve completare ancora il proprio cammino, come me, passa più tempo a riflettere su quel che accade. Chissà cosa ti ha portato a questo, ma probabilmente è una gran beatitudine, come il paventato nirvana. Quanto ai figli, guarda... Ci spero un giorno. Mi darò tempo fino ai 30. Dopo sarebbe troppo tardi, almeno nella mia concezione. Vorrei vivermi mio figlio al massimo delle mie possibilità. Sperando di ''passare la torcia'' al meglio che posso.



Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Si effettivamente rileggendo il mio commento ho proprio tirato fuori la soluzione in maniera del tutto rozza e schietta.Concordo con tutto quello che hai detto,come sempre quando si parla di queste cose.Inizio io stesso ad avere dei dubbi su quello che provo.Fino all'altro ieri ero sicuro del fatto che io mi stessi innamorando di lei,ora non ne sono più sicuro.Non per quello che ho scritto o letto in questo bel topic,ma per vari motivi,tra cui l'analizzare meglio la situazione e notare che io ancora non credo affatto d'essere pronto a rinunciare alla mia indipendenza,alla mia più totale liberta
> Ho avuto 3 storie fondamentalmente serie nella mia vita,ma solo l'ultima lo era veramente.Perchè solamente dell'ultima ragazza io ero veramente innamorato follemente.
> Probabilmente se non avessi avuto quest'ultima storia, a quest'ora mi sarei già fidanzato con questa nuova ragazza che vedo.Commettendo un gravissimo errore.Ora grazie alle esperienze che ho acquisito non mi butto più a capofitto,ma ragiono e analizzo la situazione in maniera razionale.
> Vedremo come si svilupperà la situazione.
> ...





Shevchenko ha scritto:


> ///



Scrivi da romanzo, comunque! Ahahahah. In ogni caso sì, fidati del tuo vecchio Renegade. Credo comunque ti capirti abbastanza bene. Forse perché siamo molto simili, ma penso che più che irritarti il comportamento che ha avuto la tua scopamica, ti abbia più dato fastidio per una questione di orgoglio maschile. Alla fin fine siamo comunque fallaci quanto ci confrontiamo col nostro protagonismo. Non esistono persone che riescono a sfuggirvi. Spesso e volentieri quella che dalle ragazze viene confusa come gelosia verso qualcun altro, è puro orgoglio maschile. Di fatti mi pare tu abbia agito incredibilmente bene, abbassandoti sì al suo livello per quanto riguarda Whatsupp, ma trattandola con sufficienza. Credo sia proprio quell'orgoglio ad averti spinto in quella direzione, perché alla fine hai argomentato con lei come fosse una bambina. Ed in effetti è così. Quando si è incapaci al confronto si è infantili oltre che vigliacchi, anche se un bambino è capace di dirti velocemente cosa pensa davvero, per quanto irritante possa essere un pensiero. Io infatti ti credo completamente quando dici che non ti frega niente di lei sentimentalmente. Credo infatti il tuo sia stato più un problema d'orgoglio, di chiarezza. Forse, inconsciamente, seppur non provi niente per lei, ti ha dato fastidio che si sia slegata così repentinamente dalle tue mani per qualcun altro. Ripeto, la cosa non ti ha neanche ferito. Ti ha solo dato fastidio in quanto ad orgoglio. Perché alla fine sei anche tu un egocentrico. Chi non lo è in quest'età? E' anche giusto. Di sicuro non ti perdi nulla, così come quel ragazzo non guadagnerà nulla.

Sul discorso che fai al livello di innamorarsi o meno... Io credo che l'innamoramento, in caso esista, avviene una sola volta ed è quando vai nella giusta direzione. Per il resto la vita è fatta di infatuazioni, momenti destinati a sbriciolarsi come stelle cadenti, belle da vedere, emozionanti da sfiorare, ma comunque destinate a non durare a lungo. Per cui credo che la tua sia una di queste. Penso che quando accadrà davvero, quando ne varrà la pena, lo sentirai dentro di te. E' un momento in cui non riuscirai ad avere più il dubbio e non ti metterai più tu stesso in dubbio. Sentirai qualcosa di rotto dentro di te, lo afferrerai nascerti dentro. E sai perché? Perché non sarai solo guidato dal cuore. Anche la mente ti si innamorerà. E quando anche la mente riuscirà ad innamorarsi, allora sarà un innamoramento vero e non un'infatuazione effimera.

Quanto poi a migliorarsi per l'altro... Non credo proprio. Questo sfiora sempre nella dipendenza dall'altra persona. Se qualcuno ti ama, ti accetta come sei. E si è chiari fin da subito. Ovviamente si deve sempre crescere e migliorare, ma MAI per qualcun altro. Per sé stessi. Perché solo così sarà un miglioramento reale e non una costrizione. Oltretutto io sono dell'idea che qualunque rapporto sentimentale vada fondato sulla verità. Se si è privi di verità, è anche inutile guardarsi in faccia. Ma talvolta la verità viene affossata dal mentire a sé stessi più che all'altro. A volte le ragazze, come anche i ragazzi, mentono a sé stessi, si autoconvincono e non sanno neanche quello che stanno facendo. E ciò è tra i danni più gravi. E' il più grande fallimento. Ma per sé stessi eh. 

Sul discorso del cervello, inoltre, siamo d'accordo. Anche se una persona non mi piace, vorrei sentire cosa ha da dire e cosa può offrire. 
Seguo semplicemente Voltaire, _''Anche se non condivido la tua idea, darei la vita affinché tu possa esprimerla''_. 
Un confronto è una prova d'esame e di maturità per sé stessi e per l'altra persona, è qualcosa di inevitabile quando ci sono delle intelligenze in ballo e, soprattutto, è ciò che porta ad un arricchimento vero. Una relazione tra due persone, fatta solo ed esclusivamente di sentimenti ed emozioni, è qualcosa di realmente sterile. E' solo un battito cardiaco che non ti porta a nulla. Devi avere la consapevolezza, invece, quando guardi l'altro o l'altra negli occhi, che può offrire qualcosa di più. Che può davvero trasmetterti qualcosa per cui valga la pena soffermarsi. Coppie con lo zerbino, a lungo andare, si sfasceranno sempre. Come anche quelle di coloro che mentono a sé stessi e rifiutano la verità. Questo sentimento di rifiuto è quello che più di irritante ci possa essere per chi sfacciatamente propina la verità da tutti i pori. Ecco perché nel tuo caso c'è una vera e propria goduria nel far sbriciolare le scuse, le menzogne e le congetture delle tue ex, o comunque di persone non chiare. Ed è qualcosa che anch'io condivido in prima persona. E' meglio sputarsi in faccia che accoltellarsi alle spalle, ricordalo.
Ma ciò che non mi stancherò mai di dire è che alla fine, ciò che davvero è negativo, non è la fine di qualcosa, ma dove ti ha portato e dove ti conduce dopo. Lo snaturarsi della propria personalità, la perdita del proprio tempo, della propria indipendenza e libertà. No, questo è qualcosa di davvero inaccettabile. Bisogna vivere la vita per ciò che è, viverla al massimo, troppo breve e troppo intensa. Noi, in quanto esseri umani, in quanto in continua evoluzione, non possiamo mai fermarci a perdere tempo. Mai. O avremo fallito. Per cui sì, continuiamo a fare così, mio caro amico. La nostra libertà, indipendenza e la verità vengono prima.
Tra l'altro io sono convinto di questo... Esprimere la verità in modo sfacciato e spregiudicato a qualcuno, è il modo più forte per esprimergli il proprio rispetto.




MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Grazie del consiglio, se incontrerò qualcuno per cui crederò ne possa valere la pena cercherò di non essere troppo diffidente. Comunque io avrei apprezzato un fidanzato intelligente, sarà che sono anche io come te e che non sopporto gli scemi, ma non mi sarebbe dispiaciuto.Cioè, al massimo dal confronto nasce un battibecco, ma che sarà mai! Il fidanzato zerbino può andare bene solo se sei un'egoista o se hai qualcosa da nascondere, secondo me. Sono d'accordo sul fatto di non stravolgersi per l'altro. Ci si viene incontro cercando di smussare un po' i difetti, ma non è giusto cambiare totalmente o abbandonare amici e passioni.Quello è il carcere, non una storia d'amore.



Seguendo la linea di cui sopra... Credo che talvolta anche il dirsi la verità di continuo possa fallire. Perché essere intelligenti, come ho già detto, porta al confronto. E spesso, più lo si è, più il confronto è continuo. Una delle due parti alla lunga crolla sempre, facendo sfinire l'amore nella sopportazione e poi nell'insopportabilità. Perché chi segue il proprio pensiero senza influenza e ha la destrezza di metterlo in mostra, finisce sempre col diventare insopportabile. La differenza è che in questo caso si ha sempre la coscienza pulita. Personalmente io non sarei né diffidente né fiducioso verso una persona. Lo sarei, invece, su ciò che mi può dare e soprattutto su ciò che può sottrarmi. E di sicuro il suo ''amore'' non ha la stessa valenza della mia libertà, della mia indipendenza e della mia sanità fisica e mentale. E da quel che dici, sembra che puoi capire molto bene questo discorso.
Mettendo da parte la mia serietà, adesso, torno a tendere l'arco con la freccia: il fidanzato zerbino dovrebbe essere una tua ambizione, o forse lo è, anche perché chi ti sopporterebbe a lungo andare!?  Alla fine anche chi non lo è, finisce col diventarlo appresso a te!!



de sica ha scritto:


> Ti ringrazio  ho solo maturato varie esperienze che mi sono capitate nel corso della mia vita. Tra queste anche l'aspetto di coppia e il mio punto di vista riguardo l'amore
> *E' inutile stare a rimuginare su quello che si è fatto, l'importante è che si era felici e convinti di averlo fatto. I rimpianti, in questo senso, servono solo ad abbattere una persona.* Ovvio che bisogna però riconoscere i propri errori, farne tesoro e quindi cercare di migliorare, in ogni ambito che riguarda la vita quotidiana. Sinceramente la teoria *dell'essere "stron.." non la condivido ma la capisco, perché è un modo di mostrarsi agli occhi esterni come un "duro", uno che sa il fatto suo, anche solitario..*
> Credo sia più giusto fare l'uomo ma lasciarsi andare anche alle emozioni, perché a 20 anni sono cose veramente stupende



Non credo. E' più un mostrarsi maturo agli occhi esterni il detto ''Ma sì, con gli errori nell'amore sono cresciuto, non rimpiango nulla, sorrido e avanti così''. E' un po' una frase fatta... completamente. Errori come quelli non portano a niente. Solo ad un circolo vizioso dal quale non si esce, se non magari dopo mesi e anni. Mesi e anni che avresti potuto impiegare per te stesso, per la tua crescita personale, per le tue amicizie e per nuove avventure che la vita può offrire. Nessuna persona, secondo me, vale la sottrazione di tutto questo. 

E non si tratta di essere stron..., ma di essere chiari, di dirsi la verità, ma soprattutto di prendere la vita per quello che è. E di viversela bene. E io continuerò su *questa* strada finché non ne varrà davvero la pena di imboccare una _curva_. 

La vita ha molto di più da offrire che l'amore. Vivetela al meglio e non fatevi sfasciare mente e cuore da qualcun altro, al punto da mollare la vostra dignità, da vostra sanità psicofisica e la vostra quotidianità. Resistete per amor proprio e godetevi la vita finché non varrà davvero la pena fare altro! Questo è il mio consiglio finale, [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION], per te e per tutti.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Già, di fatti quella che ho confuso con malinconia è probabilmente una gran noia. Effettivamente, nonostante l'età che hai detto di avere, sembra tu abbia vissuto molto più a lungo, tanto da provare tutto quel che c'era da provare. Ecco perché non ti scuote più niente e riesci a prendere tutto alla leggera, come ti dicevo sul Milan, ad esempio, mentre chi deve completare ancora il proprio cammino, come me, passa più tempo a riflettere su quel che accade. Chissà cosa ti ha portato a questo, ma probabilmente è una gran beatitudine, come il paventato nirvana. Quanto ai figli, guarda... Ci spero un giorno. Mi darò tempo fino ai 30. Dopo sarebbe troppo tardi, almeno nella mia concezione. Vorrei vivermi mio figlio al massimo delle mie possibilità. Sperando di ''passare la torcia'' al meglio che posso.



Ha ha, annoiato è un pò eccessivo, mi fai sembrare sull'orlo del suicidio 
certo che a ventanni/trentanni si vivono le cose con più emozione, per quello è importante limitare le paranoie e godersela...
30 anni mi sembrano pochini come limite, io a quell'età vivevo ancora da diciottenne  direi che l'età giusta è prima dei quarantanni, anche per non passare per il nonno


----------



## vota DC (1 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sul discorso che fai al livello di innamorarsi o meno... Io credo che l'innamoramento, in caso esista, avviene una sola volta ed è quando vai nella giusta direzione. Per il resto la vita è fatta di infatuazioni, momenti destinati a sbriciolarsi come stelle cadenti, belle da vedere, emozionanti da sfiorare, ma comunque destinate a non durare a lungo.



Però ci si infatua di una sola persona mentre si può rimanere innamorati di più persone, anche contemporaneamente.


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Seguendo la linea di cui sopra... Credo che talvolta anche il dirsi la verità di continuo possa fallire. Perché essere intelligenti, come ho già detto, porta al confronto. E spesso, più lo si è, più il confronto è continuo. Una delle due parti alla lunga crolla sempre, facendo sfinire l'amore nella sopportazione e poi nell'insopportabilità. Perché chi segue il proprio pensiero senza influenza e ha la destrezza di metterlo in mostra, finisce sempre col diventare insopportabile. La differenza è che in questo caso si ha sempre la coscienza pulita. Personalmente io non sarei né diffidente né fiducioso verso una persona. Lo sarei, invece, su ciò che mi può dare e soprattutto su ciò che può sottrarmi. E di sicuro il suo ''amore'' non ha la stessa valenza della mia libertà, della mia indipendenza e della mia sanità fisica e mentale. E da quel che dici, sembra che puoi capire molto bene questo discorso.
> Mettendo da parte la mia serietà, adesso, torno a tendere l'arco con la freccia: il fidanzato zerbino dovrebbe essere una tua ambizione, o forse lo è, anche perché chi ti sopporterebbe a lungo andare!?  Alla fine anche chi non lo è, finisce col diventarlo appresso a te!!


Ah ah ah,eccolo,il simpaticone!  Ti assicuro che invece non è una mia ambizione,mi annoierebbe tremendamente. Dato che sono sincera e per questo posso risultare insopportabile come dici tu,chi mi vorrà sarà una persona coraggiosa.


----------



## de sica (1 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Gli errori aiutano, non certo quelli in amore. Lì ti aiutano di più quelli di altri. Sbagliare così per incoscienza, perserverare, annullare il proprio io per qualcun altro, snaturarsi fino a questo punto e rendersi soggetti a ciò che è successo ad un [MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION], beh, credo non ci sia niente di più sbagliato. Appunto perché me la vivo con tranquillità e serenità vedo invece tutto bianco: godersi la quotidianità, la propria indipendenza e libertà senza le briglie negative che tutto quello comporta. Sbagliare in quel modo e soprattutto reiterarsi così non porta niente di positivo. Quindi molto meglio godersi il proprio tempo, le proprie avventure, il proprio presente ed il proprio domani seguendo questo ideale. Ecco come si cresce. Non di certo piangendosi addosso o lasciandosi annullare e condizionare la vita completamente dall'altra persona.
> 
> 
> Non credo. E' più un mostrarsi maturo agli occhi esterni il detto ''Ma sì, con gli errori nell'amore sono cresciuto, non rimpiango nulla, sorrido e avanti così''. E' un po' una frase fatta... completamente. Errori come quelli non portano a niente. Solo ad un circolo vizioso dal quale non si esce, se non magari dopo mesi e anni. Mesi e anni che avresti potuto impiegare per te stesso, per la tua crescita personale, per le tue amicizie e per nuove avventure che la vita può offrire. Nessuna persona, secondo me, vale la sottrazione di tutto questo.
> ...


Allora, il tuo concetto per me è sbagliato, perché non siamo delle macchine. Ed io sinceramente, non mi metto insieme ad una persona per sfizio o per divertirmi, ma perché provo un reale sentimento, che sia amore o un enorme voler bene.
Vivere anche in questo modo, freddi, apatici a questo tipo di emozioni per me è sbagliato, perché poi questi anni non torneranno più, e allora vedrete che il buon [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] aveva ragione quando lo accennava. Che poi [MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION] avesse sbagliato questa estate, un po' tutti glielo abbiamo detto, compreso io stesso, ma se ha voluto a tutti costi tentarci è stata la cosa più giusta, perché doveva sbagliare da sé per apprendere l'errore. E non bisogna guardare a posteriori, perché questi rimpianti fanno solo del male inutile. Lui l'ha fatto perché si sentiva di farlo e perché provava delle emozioni vere, il resto sono chiacchiere. Ognuno di noi sbaglia, questo comunque non significa che possiamo giudicare le persone a prescindere, come per la ex di Miro, senza magari conoscerla quella persona. Io posso giudicare quel comportamento, sulla base dei miei valori ma non la persona.. quindi non mi soffermerei sul provare odio, rancore e tutti questi sentimenti negativi contro una persona, perché non è altro che esternare l'evidenza di pensarci ancora, di essere ancora lì a rimuginare, quando a 20 anni c'è un mondo intorno a noi che merita di essere vissuto a 360 gradi, ovviamente con i giusti limiti  
Da queste storie bisogna solo prendere i momenti più felici che entreranno a far parte dei nostri ricordi e gli errori commessi che invece ci faranno cambiare. Guardare al presente ed al futuro ma mai rinnegare il passato.. se siamo quello che siamo e grazie anche ad esso. E tutto questo non sono frasi fatte. Perché è normale che se si sia amata una persona, nel momento della rottura ci sia delusione, tristezza, rabbia ect, bisogna sbatterci la testa, purtroppo.. è così. Ma la persona perspicace è quella che quando cade, alza la testa, tira fuori i denti e si rialza, più forte di prima.
E poi caro renegade devi capire che non sempre è giusto il detto " se mi ami, mi ami così come sono", perché è proprio il rapporto di coppia che permette di migliorarci, limando i difetti ed i vizi, mettendoci a confronto con un'altra persona che sarà diversa da noi. E' proprio questo il bello dello stare insieme! non bisogna né annullarsi né sovrastare l'altro, ma cercare di rispettarsi a vicenda e andarsi in contro, che non significa cambiare il proprio carattere, ma ridurre magari gli atteggiamenti che potrebbero irritare l'altra persona, per migliorare come coppia e come persone individualmente


----------



## drama 84 (1 Marzo 2015)

Perché ogni volta che devo fare io qualcosa ci sono tutti questi problemi? Perché ogni volta devo combattere come un disperato ? Anche per le per cose belle e felici che ci sono nella vita, come quella di organizzare il proprio matrimonio o nelle scelte più importanti come comprare casa. Perché non posso fare tutto in serenità Non ce la faccio più. Sono esausto mentalmente e fisicamente.


----------



## Shevchenko (1 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Scrivi da romanzo, comunque! Ahahahah. In ogni caso sì, fidati del tuo vecchio Renegade. Credo comunque ti capirti abbastanza bene. Forse perché siamo molto simili, ma penso che più che irritarti il comportamento che ha avuto la tua scopamica, ti abbia più dato fastidio per una questione di orgoglio maschile. Alla fin fine siamo comunque fallaci quanto ci confrontiamo col nostro protagonismo. Non esistono persone che riescono a sfuggirvi. Spesso e volentieri quella che dalle ragazze viene confusa come gelosia verso qualcun altro, è puro orgoglio maschile. Di fatti mi pare tu abbia agito incredibilmente bene, abbassandoti sì al suo livello per quanto riguarda Whatsupp, ma trattandola con sufficienza. Credo sia proprio quell'orgoglio ad averti spinto in quella direzione, perché alla fine hai argomentato con lei come fosse una bambina. Ed in effetti è così. Quando si è incapaci al confronto si è infantili oltre che vigliacchi, anche se un bambino è capace di dirti velocemente cosa pensa davvero, per quanto irritante possa essere un pensiero. Io infatti ti credo completamente quando dici che non ti frega niente di lei sentimentalmente. Credo infatti il tuo sia stato più un problema d'orgoglio, di chiarezza. Forse, inconsciamente, seppur non provi niente per lei, ti ha dato fastidio che si sia slegata così repentinamente dalle tue mani per qualcun altro. Ripeto, la cosa non ti ha neanche ferito. Ti ha solo dato fastidio in quanto ad orgoglio. Perché alla fine sei anche tu un egocentrico. Chi non lo è in quest'età? E' anche giusto. Di sicuro non ti perdi nulla, così come quel ragazzo non guadagnerà nulla.
> 
> Sul discorso che fai al livello di innamorarsi o meno... Io credo che l'innamoramento, in caso esista, avviene una sola volta ed è quando vai nella giusta direzione. Per il resto la vita è fatta di infatuazioni, momenti destinati a sbriciolarsi come stelle cadenti, belle da vedere, emozionanti da sfiorare, ma comunque destinate a non durare a lungo. Per cui credo che la tua sia una di queste. Penso che quando accadrà davvero, quando ne varrà la pena, lo sentirai dentro di te. E' un momento in cui non riuscirai ad avere più il dubbio e non ti metterai più tu stesso in dubbio. Sentirai qualcosa di rotto dentro di te, lo afferrerai nascerti dentro. E sai perché? Perché non sarai solo guidato dal cuore. Anche la mente ti si innamorerà. E quando anche la mente riuscirà ad innamorarsi, allora sarà un innamoramento vero e non un'infatuazione effimera.
> 
> ...



Cercherò d'essere il più breve possibile,senza scrivere i miei soliti romanzi 
Concordo con tutto quello che hai detto e vorrei ribadire solo alcune piccole cose: Non mi ha fatto piacere per niente esser obbligato a scrivere alla mia ex scopamica tramite Whatsupp.Anzi mi ha dato parecchio fastidio,ma sapevo benissimo che non l'avrei più rivista,quindi nonostante odiassi farlo tramite WU, ho voluto mettere il punto finale.E' stato un puro sfizio personale,ma non solo!Per intenderci, ho voluto chiarire che lei con me aveva definitivamente chiuso.Non volevo creare in lei false illusioni e allo stesso tempo volevo farle sapere che per me lei è una M.Certi miei amici mi hanno detto che ho sbagliato a scriverle e che la cosa migliore da fare sarebbe stata non calcolarla più e basta.Ma perché?Nel mondo vero quando una persona sbaglia,viene ripresa.Io sono abituato a vivere cosi.Se penso determinate cose di una persona, perchè non le devo dire?Ho sempre odiato questo falso buonismo.Tra l'altro le cose che le persone non vogliono sentirsi dire,nella maggior parte dei casi son proprio quelle che ci fanno crescere di più.Magari lei dopo le mie parole imparerà qualcosa,crescerà un minimo e in futuro non commetterà gli stessi sbagli.Ma il mio silenzio che senso avrebbe avuto?Sarebbe servito solo a creare casino,confusione etc.Perchè lei sicuramente avrebbe iniziato a rompermi le scatole,non capendo il motivo per il quale io abbia troncato con lei.Quindi di conseguenza per me, questo sarebbe stato un altrettanto comportamento da bambino.Ribadisco anche che non provavo nulla per lei.Se avessi provato qualcosa non mi sarei imbattuto in questa scopamicizia,sarebbe stato da folli.Ma piuttosto avrei cercato di far qualcosa di più serio o di troncare subito i rapporti.Per quanto il sesso sia bello,nessuna scopata potrà mai valere la mia sanità mentale.Forse in maniera inconscia, la cosa che mi ha infastidito di più, è stato il fatto di aver dato un minimo fiducia alla persona sbagliata.Nel senso che pensavo a cose del tipo "Ma si è matura,le credo,se cambierà la situazione me lo dirà senza comportarsi da bimba" ho dato un pochino di fiducia (io mi fido di rado delle persone che conosco da poco e la mia piena fiducia l'hanno in pochissimi) alla persona sbagliata e mi son sentito un fesso per qualche istante.

Infine dico: Io non rinnegherò mai i bei periodi passati con la mia ex.Non dirò mai "Oddio non mi dovevo proprio mettere con lei" perchè in quel periodo volevo solo star con lei,perchè ho vissuto un sacco di momenti fantastici ed ho imparato a conoscere la mente delle donne in maniera più approfindita,quindi tanto di guadagnato.
Hai detto una cosa molto intelligente ed hai centrato in pieno il punto, quando hai scritto che il vero problema è lo star male dopo che finisce la storia.E' proprio questo il danno che andrebbe evitato.Son proprio queste le cose che rinnegherò fino alla morte.

Bravo Renegade,come sempre hai fatto un intervento preciso e razionale.Complimenti


----------



## Renegade (1 Marzo 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Allora, il tuo concetto per me è sbagliato, perché non siamo delle macchine. Ed io sinceramente, non mi metto insieme ad una persona per sfizio o per divertirmi, ma perché provo un reale sentimento, che sia amore o un enorme voler bene.
> Vivere anche in questo modo, freddi, apatici a questo tipo di emozioni per me è sbagliato, perché poi questi anni non torneranno più, e allora vedrete che il buon @tifoso evorutto aveva ragione quando lo accennava. Che poi @Miro avesse sbagliato questa estate, un po' tutti glielo abbiamo detto, compreso io stesso, ma se ha voluto a tutti costi tentarci è stata la cosa più giusta, perché doveva sbagliare da sé per apprendere l'errore. E non bisogna guardare a posteriori, perché questi rimpianti fanno solo del male inutile. Lui l'ha fatto perché si sentiva di farlo e perché provava delle emozioni vere, il resto sono chiacchiere. Ognuno di noi sbaglia, questo comunque non significa che possiamo giudicare le persone a prescindere, come per la ex di Miro, senza magari conoscerla quella persona. Io posso giudicare quel comportamento, sulla base dei miei valori ma non la persona.. quindi non mi soffermerei sul provare odio, rancore e tutti questi sentimenti negativi contro una persona, perché non è altro che esternare l'evidenza di pensarci ancora, di essere ancora lì a rimuginare, quando a 20 anni c'è un mondo intorno a noi che merita di essere vissuto a 360 gradi, ovviamente con i giusti limiti
> Da queste storie bisogna solo prendere i momenti più felici che entreranno a far parte dei nostri ricordi e gli errori commessi che invece ci faranno cambiare. Guardare al presente ed al futuro ma mai rinnegare il passato.. se siamo quello che siamo e grazie anche ad esso. E tutto questo non sono frasi fatte. Perché è normale che se si sia amata una persona, nel momento della rottura ci sia delusione, tristezza, rabbia ect, bisogna sbatterci la testa, purtroppo.. è così. Ma la persona perspicace è quella che quando cade, alza la testa, tira fuori i denti e si rialza, più forte di prima.
> E poi caro renegade devi capire che non sempre è giusto il detto " se mi ami, mi ami così come sono", perché è proprio il rapporto di coppia che permette di migliorarci, limando i difetti ed i vizi, mettendoci a confronto con un'altra persona che sarà diversa da noi. E' proprio questo il bello dello stare insieme! non bisogna né annullarsi né sovrastare l'altro, ma cercare di rispettarsi a vicenda e andarsi in contro, che non significa cambiare il proprio carattere, ma ridurre magari gli atteggiamenti che potrebbero irritare l'altra persona, per migliorare come coppia e come persone individualmente



Stasera non voglio risponderti perché per svariati motivi potrei finire col darti ragione. Per cui ti risponderò domani.



Shevchenko ha scritto:


> ///
> 
> Bravo Renegade,come sempre hai fatto un intervento preciso e razionale.Complimenti



Il fatto è che o parlo io o parli tu, diciamo la stessa cosa su tutto (tranne su Keita!!). Sentiti libero di aggiungere ''e anche secondo Renegade'' quando dici ''Secondo me'' nei tuoi post!

Comunque tranquillo, puoi romanzare quanto vuoi finché il tuo contenuto è alto. Tra l'altro hai un'apertura a tutte le visioni molto ampia. Molti, come tu stesso hai detto, vogliono sentire solo il suono da loro desiderato, come se fossimo Jukebox dal quale possono selezionare le loro canzoni preferite. 

Mi raccomando, a costo di farti dare dello S, dell'insensibile, dell'egoista...segui questa strada fino alla fine!Non vale davvero la pena di rinunciare a giovinezza, indipendenza e libertà.Non oggi. Quando arriverà il momento giusto, per la persona giusta, lo si farà.


----------



## Shevchenko (2 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che o parlo io o parli tu, diciamo la stessa cosa su tutto (tranne su Keita!!). Sentiti libero di aggiungere ''e anche secondo Renegade'' quando dici ''Secondo me'' nei tuoi post!
> 
> Comunque tranquillo, puoi romanzare quanto vuoi finché il tuo contenuto è alto. Tra l'altro hai un'apertura a tutte le visioni molto ampia. Molti, come tu stesso hai detto, vogliono sentire solo il suono da loro desiderato, come se fossimo Jukebox dal quale possono selezionare le loro canzoni preferite.
> 
> Mi raccomando, a costo di farti dare dello S, dell'insensibile, dell'egoista...segui questa strada fino alla fine!Non vale davvero la pena di rinunciare a giovinezza, indipendenza e libertà.Non oggi. Quando arriverà il momento giusto, per la persona giusta, lo si farà.



Ahah..Ovviamente non possiamo essere in accordo su tutto,ci mancherebbe altro!
Già,molte persone sono proprio cosi. Queste gente a me personalmente mette molta tristezza,ma va bè,ognuno ragiona come vuole.

Si si io vado avanti per la mia strada,con le mie idee e soprattutto con il mio modo di fare e col mio carattere.Io sono cosi e basta.Spero di riuscire a limare certi miei difetti,ma lo spero per me,non per gli altri


----------



## Albijol (7 Marzo 2015)

Da circa due settimane avverto un senso di pesantezza al testicolo sinistro, fastidio che diventa dolore dopo l'eiaculazione, sono parecchio preoccupato, martedì ho l'ecografia. Leggendo su Internet i miei sintomi sono compatibili con il varicocele...o con quel brutto male lì. Io generalmente sono ottimista, ma quest'anno me ne sono successe veramente di tutti i colori, in tutti i campi, spero solo che questa non sia la mazzata finale.


----------



## Mou (7 Marzo 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Da circa due settimane avverto un senso di pesantezza al testicolo sinistro, fastidio che diventa dolore dopo l'eiaculazione, sono parecchio preoccupato, martedì ho l'ecografia. Leggendo su Internet i miei sintomi sono compatibili con il varicocele...o con quel brutto male lì. Io generalmente sono ottimista, ma quest'anno me ne sono successe veramente di tutti i colori, in tutti i campi, spero solo che questa non sia la mazzata finale.



In caso si cura con una piccola operazione, non è altro che una vena varicosa.


----------



## Nicco (7 Marzo 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Da circa due settimane avverto un senso di pesantezza al testicolo sinistro, fastidio che diventa dolore dopo l'eiaculazione, sono parecchio preoccupato, martedì ho l'ecografia. Leggendo su Internet i miei sintomi sono compatibili con il varicocele...o con quel brutto male lì. Io generalmente sono ottimista, ma quest'anno me ne sono successe veramente di tutti i colori, in tutti i campi, spero solo che questa non sia la mazzata finale.



Vedrai è un varicocele, anch'io mi presi molta paura. Dalla tua descrizione è proprio lui, non stare a diagnosticarti malattie con google, è veramente una brutta abitudine che crea solo ansia ;D


----------



## James Watson (9 Marzo 2015)

devo prendere l'aereo. ho una paura fottuta


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Marzo 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Da circa due settimane avverto un senso di pesantezza al testicolo sinistro, fastidio che diventa dolore dopo l'eiaculazione, sono parecchio preoccupato, martedì ho l'ecografia. Leggendo su Internet i miei sintomi sono compatibili con il varicocele...o con quel brutto male lì. Io generalmente sono ottimista, ma quest'anno me ne sono successe veramente di tutti i colori, in tutti i campi, spero solo che questa non sia la mazzata finale.



Ragà ma il varicocele è una stupidaggine, una di quelle operazioni che fanno fare ai tirocinanti per quanto è semplice  Vai tranquillissimo, te lo dico per esperienza visto che l'ho avuto.
Io, alle soglie delle registrazioni per il primo album della band in cui canto (niente di che intendiamoci, roba autoprodotta), ho appena scoperto di avere un polipo alle corde vocali, dovrò operarmi e se tutto va bene dovrà passare un anno prima che possa tornare a cantare a pieno regime...


----------



## Albijol (9 Marzo 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Ragà ma il varicocele è una stupidaggine, una di quelle operazioni che fanno fare ai tirocinanti per quanto è semplice  Vai tranquillissimo, te lo dico per esperienza visto che l'ho avuto.



No aspé io ho paura *che non sia varicocele*, ma qualcosa di molto peggio. Domani è il giorno dell'ecografia...


----------



## de sica (9 Marzo 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Ragà ma il varicocele è una stupidaggine, una di quelle operazioni che fanno fare ai tirocinanti per quanto è semplice  Vai tranquillissimo, te lo dico per esperienza visto che l'ho avuto.
> Io, alle soglie delle registrazioni per il primo album della band in cui canto (niente di che intendiamoci, roba autoprodotta),* ho appena scoperto di avere un polipo alle corde vocali*, dovrò operarmi e se tutto va bene dovrà passare un anno prima che possa tornare a cantare a pieno regime...



oh cavoli, m'immedesimo visto che anche io canto, non ancora a livello professionale (anche se..  ) , e mi dispiace perché è una bella rogna in mezzo i piedi.. ma hai problemi di afonia?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (10 Marzo 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> oh cavoli, m'immedesimo visto che anche io canto, non ancora a livello professionale (anche se..  ) , e mi dispiace perché è una bella rogna in mezzo i piedi.. ma hai problemi di afonia?



Il polipo fa sì che la corda sinistra vibri ad una frequenza minore rispetto alla destra, per cui ho una voce un po' diplofonica, velata e detimbrata. Non ho particolari problemi di afonia nel parlato, più che altro di disfonia. Nel cantato sono portato in generale a fare maggior fatica, soprattutto nei passaggi di registro, mentre il registro acuto di testa (di cui in precedenza abusavo) l'ho praticamente perso. Mi tocca operarmi, farmi 9 mesi buoni di riabilitazione se va bene, e studiare per correggere l'impostazione. Nel frattempo se vogliamo fare sto benedetto cd non mi resta che registrarlo con voce patologica.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (10 Marzo 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> No aspé io ho paura *che non sia varicocele*, ma qualcosa di molto peggio. Domani è il giorno dell'ecografia...



Autodiagnosticarsi malattie cercando su internet non ha senso, da come descrivi i sintomi potrebbe essere pure una semplice infezione batterica o una prostatite.


----------



## Albijol (10 Marzo 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Autodiagnosticarsi malattie cercando su internet non ha senso, da come descrivi i sintomi potrebbe essere pure una semplice infezione batterica o una prostatite.



Presenza di importante grado di varicocele a sn, con calibro max dei vasi del plesso pampiniforme dopo manovra di Valsalva 4,7 mm, che necessita valutazione specialistica. Probabilmente dovrò operarmi ma alla fine non è quel brutto male lì    Ho avuto tre amici colpiti da tumore al testicolo, di cui uno non c'è più purtroppo, quindi immaginatevi l'ansia. Vabbé stasera vado a ubriacarmi


----------



## drama 84 (10 Marzo 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Presenza di importante grado di varicocele a sn, con calibro max dei vasi del plesso pampiniforme dopo manovra di Valsalva 4,7 mm, che necessita valutazione specialistica. Probabilmente dovrò operarmi ma alla fine non è quel brutto male lì    Ho avuto tre amici colpiti da tumore al testicolo, di cui uno non c'è più purtroppo, quindi immaginatevi l'ansia. Vabbé stasera vado a ubriacarmi



Sono felice per te


----------



## Nicco (10 Marzo 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Presenza di importante grado di varicocele a sn, con calibro max dei vasi del plesso pampiniforme dopo manovra di Valsalva 4,7 mm, che necessita valutazione specialistica. Probabilmente dovrò operarmi ma alla fine non è quel brutto male lì    Ho avuto tre amici colpiti da tumore al testicolo, di cui uno non c'è più purtroppo, quindi immaginatevi l'ansia. Vabbé stasera vado a ubriacarmi


Alè tutti fratelli di palla varicocellosa!


----------



## Albijol (10 Marzo 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Alè tutti fratelli di palla varicocellosa!


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Marzo 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Presenza di importante grado di varicocele a sn, con calibro max dei vasi del plesso pampiniforme dopo manovra di Valsalva 4,7 mm, che necessita valutazione specialistica. Probabilmente dovrò operarmi ma alla fine non è quel brutto male lì    Ho avuto tre amici colpiti da tumore al testicolo, di cui uno non c'è più purtroppo, quindi immaginatevi l'ansia. Vabbé stasera vado a ubriacarmi



spettacolo, immagino eccome l'ansia prima di sapere risultati


----------



## Nicco (12 Marzo 2015)

Sta prendendo corpo in me l'idea di abbandonare l'università, dopo la laurea triennale sono a 6 esami dalla magistrale più 6 mesi di tirocinio ma ho perso la pazienza, non ho mai avuto stimoli, avrei ben dovuto fermarmi prima ma mi autoconvincevo che era giusto, beh non lo è, dovrei aggrapparmi alle mie passioni e fare di tutto per farle fruttare e non rincorrere un lavoro in un campo che mi rende spesso infelice.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Marzo 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Presenza di importante grado di varicocele a sn, con calibro max dei vasi del plesso pampiniforme dopo manovra di Valsalva 4,7 mm, che necessita valutazione specialistica. Probabilmente dovrò operarmi ma alla fine non è quel brutto male lì    Ho avuto tre amici colpiti da tumore al testicolo, di cui uno non c'è più purtroppo, quindi immaginatevi l'ansia. Vabbé stasera vado a ubriacarmi



Bene.


----------



## Nicco (18 Marzo 2015)

Finiti gli esami in erasmus a Berlino, settimana prossima si torna a casa.


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Marzo 2015)

Oggi mi ha detto che si è innamorata di me. Badabum! Mi sta scoppiando la testa a furia di pensare a quel che dovrei fare.


----------



## vota DC (18 Marzo 2015)

Matrimonio subito!


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Finiti gli esami in erasmus a Berlino, settimana prossima si torna a casa.



Racconta un pò (robe principalmente inerenti allo studio) che sono curioso.


----------



## cris (18 Marzo 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Matrimonio subito!



farcirla subito!!


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Marzo 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Matrimonio subito!



Ahaha certo, domani ci sposiamo 



cris ha scritto:


> farcirla subito!!



Ahahah.. Mi ricordi molto un ragionamento che faceva un mio caro amico. Roba del tipo: Trova una tipa gnocca, fidanzati con lei e mettila incinta, così sarà tua per il resto della sua vita ahaha.. Ragionamento che fa acqua da tutte le parti. Non lo consiglio a nessuno


----------



## O Animal (19 Marzo 2015)

Influenza con febbre a 39 da 3 giorni.. Vedo le Madonne...


----------



## Nicco (19 Marzo 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Racconta un pò (robe principalmente inerenti allo studio) che sono curioso.



Per mia esperienza personale, gli esami che ho scelto erano tosti durante l'anno per via di compiti settimanali stile liceo e impegnativi dal punto di vista dei contenuti, alla fine però si sono risultati agevoli. Mi è stato possibile non dover imparare il tedesco e fare tutto in inglese, devo dire che nonostante non siano anglofoni il mio inglese è migliorato, magari non tanto dal punto di vista della pronuncia ma della costruzione delle frasi e il mio vocabolario.
Scontrarsi con un sistema organizzativo differente è un po' come tornare al primo anno dove non sai bene dove sbattere la testa e chiedi consigli a destra e a sinistra ma una volta che ti ci sei raccapezzato e sei entrato nel meccanismo devo dire che è ben oleato. Qui se c'è scritto di fare una cosa, la fai come c'è scritto e va bene, punto, in italia non si sa, ci si affida ai santi negli uffici burocratici universitari.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Marzo 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Per mia esperienza personale, gli esami che ho scelto erano tosti durante l'anno per via di compiti settimanali stile liceo e impegnativi dal punto di vista dei contenuti, alla fine però si sono risultati agevoli. Mi è stato possibile non dover imparare il tedesco e fare tutto in inglese, devo dire che nonostante non siano anglofoni il mio inglese è migliorato, magari non tanto dal punto di vista della pronuncia ma della costruzione delle frasi e il mio vocabolario.
> Scontrarsi con un sistema organizzativo differente è un po' come tornare al primo anno dove non sai bene dove sbattere la testa e chiedi consigli a destra e a sinistra ma una volta che ti ci sei raccapezzato e sei entrato nel meccanismo devo dire che è ben oleato. Qui se c'è scritto di fare una cosa, la fai come c'è scritto e va bene, punto, in italia non si sa, ci si affida ai santi negli uffici burocratici universitari.



Non è scontato che tutti i professori sappiano l'inglese.

E' vero che con gli studenti stranieri sono più soft agli esami ? I tuoi professori non hanno fatto storie quando hai fatto i loro esami in erasmus ? Altre differenze (tipo come sono stratturate le classi, le lezioni, ecc.) ?


----------



## de sica (19 Marzo 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non è scontato che tutti i professori sappiano l'inglese.
> 
> E' vero che con gli studenti stranieri sono più soft agli esami ? I tuoi professori non hanno fatto storie quando hai fatto i loro esami in erasmus ? Altre differenze (tipo come sono stratturate le classi, le lezioni, ecc.) ?



Comunque il fatto che gli esami siano semplici è relativo. In spagna, un mio amico ha detto che gli esami erano difficili e molti prevedevano una prova scritta, dove si testava la conoscenza della grammatica. E fidatevi, meglio l'orale in quei casi


----------



## Miro (19 Marzo 2015)

Si sta creando sempre più affinità e interesse tra me e una mia compagna di corso...c'è un PERO', in teoria lei è fidanzata (anche se definisce la sua situazione non chiara, sta da qualche mesetto con un tipo del paese dove abita lei).
Non so che fare, di base con le ragazze fidanzate non ci proverei mai, chiunque esse siano, perchè sono della parrocchia del "non fare agli altri ciò che non vorresti venisse fatto a te"...ma al tempo stesso vedo che ad esser buoni lo si piglia solo in quel posto.


----------



## Nicco (19 Marzo 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non è scontato che tutti i professori sappiano l'inglese.
> 
> E' vero che con gli studenti stranieri sono più soft agli esami ? I tuoi professori non hanno fatto storie quando hai fatto i loro esami in erasmus ? Altre differenze (tipo come sono stratturate le classi, le lezioni, ecc.) ?


Nessuna differenza tra studenti normali ed erasmus e nessuna storia dei prof anzi erano contenti. Per il resto le lezioni e le classi sono strutturate in modo simili cambia solo il fatto che si svolgano esercitazioni settimanali, il che ti permette di capire e studiare passo passo.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Marzo 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Nessuna differenza tra studenti normali ed erasmus e nessuna storia dei prof anzi erano contenti. Per il resto le lezioni e le classi sono strutturate in modo simili cambia solo il fatto che si svolgano esercitazioni settimanali, il che ti permette di capire e studiare passo passo.



Dipende dalle materie, anche da me si fanno nelle materie di calcolo.

La storia di quelli in erasmus che hanno esami più soft me l'ha detta un mio professore che tra l'altro in erasmus ci era andato. Sarà stato fortunato lui.

La vita com'era ?


----------



## Nicco (19 Marzo 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dipende dalle materie, anche da me si fanno nelle materie di calcolo.
> 
> La storia di quelli in erasmus che hanno esami più soft me l'ha detta un mio professore che tra l'altro in erasmus ci era andato. Sarà stato fortunato lui.
> 
> La vita com'era ?


Libertà totale, autogestione su tutto, bello.


----------



## cris (20 Marzo 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ahaha certo, domani ci sposiamo
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahah.. Mi ricordi molto un ragionamento che faceva un mio caro amico. Roba del tipo: Trova una tipa gnocca, fidanzati con lei e mettila incinta, così sarà tua per il resto della sua vita ahaha.. Ragionamento che fa acqua da tutte le parti. Non lo consiglio a nessuno


mas o meno è come dice il tuo amico, il senso della mia frase ahaha


----------



## cris (20 Marzo 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Si sta creando sempre più affinità e interesse tra me e una mia compagna di corso...c'è un PERO', in teoria lei è fidanzata (anche se definisce la sua situazione non chiara, sta da qualche mesetto con un tipo del paese dove abita lei).
> Non so che fare, di base con le ragazze fidanzate non ci proverei mai, chiunque esse siano, perchè sono della parrocchia del "non fare agli altri ciò che non vorresti venisse fatto a te"...ma al tempo stesso vedo che ad esser buoni lo si piglia solo in quel posto.


se lei è fidanzata, è lei che deve esser rispettosa nei confronti del suo partner. se non lo è, e ti da piu "filo" rispetto a quello che andrebbe dato ad un "amico", allora fai bene, perchè lei in primis non è interessata a manternere il rapporto col proprio.


----------



## vota DC (20 Marzo 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Si sta creando sempre più affinità e interesse tra me e una mia compagna di corso...c'è un PERO', in teoria lei è fidanzata (anche se definisce la sua situazione non chiara, sta da qualche mesetto con un tipo del paese dove abita lei).
> Non so che fare, di base con le ragazze fidanzate non ci proverei mai, chiunque esse siano, perchè sono della parrocchia del "non fare agli altri ciò che non vorresti venisse fatto a te"...ma al tempo stesso vedo che ad esser buoni lo si piglia solo in quel posto.



Se è del suo paese lascia perdere. Io non riesco neppure a fare cambiare idea a una che ha il moroso che abita a centinaia di chilometri di distanza e lo vede una volta al mese e ha almeno altre due morose (per me di più, sembra ne abbia pure una che non ha mai visto dal vivo) sparse in giro, in pratica è la terza ma è convinta di essere l'unica, una volta l'ha mollato ma il tipo l'ha convinta a rimettersi il tutto rigorosamente tramite internet senza muoversi da casa.


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Marzo 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Si sta creando sempre più affinità e interesse tra me e una mia compagna di corso...c'è un PERO', in teoria lei è fidanzata (anche se definisce la sua situazione non chiara, sta da qualche mesetto con un tipo del paese dove abita lei).
> Non so che fare, di base con le ragazze fidanzate non ci proverei mai, chiunque esse siano, perchè sono della parrocchia del "non fare agli altri ciò che non vorresti venisse fatto a te"...ma al tempo stesso vedo che ad esser buoni lo si piglia solo in quel posto.



Secondo me bisogna capire cosa vuoi da lei. 
Se vuoi portatela a letto e basta, continua a puntarla e fregatene di tutto il resto. Se vuoi qualcosa di più serio, la cosa diventa più complicata. Se posso, vorrei darti qualche consiglio. Se ti capita di far qualcosa con lei, mentre è ancora fidanzata, sta attento a quello che ti dirà. Se ti dirà cose del tipo: "Hey, non ti preoccupare, presto mollero' il mio ragazzo, siamo insieme da tanto, non è facile troncare, dammi tempo. Ma intanto non vorrei smettere di frequentarti" Non le credere e non darle nemmeno tempo. Quando fanno così, nella maggior parte dei casi vogliono solo divertirsi, stanno bene con loro ragazzo e non lo molleranno per nessuno. Saranno ben felici di riempirlo di corna, ma non di mollarlo. Quindi se ti dovesse capitare questa situazione, sii chiaro sin dal principio. Se vuoi star con me, molla subito il tuo ragazzo senza tanti fronzoli. 
Se invece, come ho scritto sopra, vuoi solo portarla a letto, fregatene di tutto e dacci dentro a più non posso! È lei quella fidanzata, è lei quella che dovrebbe pensare al suo ragazzo. Non è un tuo problema. Spero tu abbia imparato dalla tua vecchia storia, che ormai nessuno si fa scrupoli ad andare con una ragazza fidanzata. Perché dovresti fartene tu?Ripeto: Non è un tuo problema


----------



## Miro (20 Marzo 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> se lei è fidanzata, è lei che deve esser rispettosa nei confronti del suo partner. se non lo è, e ti da piu "filo" rispetto a quello che andrebbe dato ad un "amico", allora fai bene, perchè lei in primis non è interessata a manternere il rapporto col proprio.





vota DC ha scritto:


> Se è del suo paese lascia perdere. Io non riesco neppure a fare cambiare idea a una che ha il moroso che abita a centinaia di chilometri di distanza e lo vede una volta al mese e ha almeno altre due morose (per me di più, sembra ne abbia pure una che non ha mai visto dal vivo) sparse in giro, in pratica è la terza ma è convinta di essere l'unica, una volta l'ha mollato ma il tipo l'ha convinta a rimettersi il tutto rigorosamente tramite internet senza muoversi da casa.





Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Secondo me bisogna capire cosa vuoi da lei.
> Se vuoi portatela a letto e basta, continua a puntarla e fregatene di tutto il resto. Se vuoi qualcosa di più serio, la cosa diventa più complicata. Se posso, vorrei darti qualche consiglio. Se ti capita di far qualcosa con lei, mentre è ancora fidanzata, sta attento a quello che ti dirà. Se ti dirà cose del tipo: "Hey, non ti preoccupare, presto mollero' il mio ragazzo, siamo insieme da tanto, non è facile troncare, dammi tempo. Ma intanto non vorrei smettere di frequentarti" Non le credere e non darle nemmeno tempo. Quando fanno così, nella maggior parte dei casi vogliono solo divertirsi, stanno bene con loro ragazzo e non lo molleranno per nessuno. Saranno ben felici di riempirlo di corna, ma non di mollarlo. Quindi se ti dovesse capitare questa situazione, sii chiaro sin dal principio. Se vuoi star con me, molla subito il tuo ragazzo senza tanti fronzoli.
> Se invece, come ho scritto sopra, vuoi solo portarla a letto, fregatene di tutto e dacci dentro a più non posso! È lei quella fidanzata, è lei quella che dovrebbe pensare al suo ragazzo. Non è un tuo problema. Spero tu abbia imparato dalla tua vecchia storia, che ormai nessuno si fa scrupoli ad andare con una ragazza fidanzata. Perché dovresti fartene tu?Ripeto: Non è un tuo problema



Allora, non mi sembra una zoccoletta quindi penso che non sia quel tipo di ragazza da una botta e arrivederci.
Poi oltretutto, a me piace sia esteticamente ma anche come carattere; perciò sono io in primis che vorrei qualcosa di più.
Lei e il suo ragazzo stanno assieme da relativamente poco (4 mesi), ma come ho detto ieri lei dice di non avere ben chiaro in mente la sua situazione, se è seria o meno.
Oggi ci siamo andati a prendere un caffè da soli


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Marzo 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Allora, non mi sembra una zoccoletta quindi penso che non sia quel tipo di ragazza da una botta e arrivederci.
> Poi oltretutto, a me piace sia esteticamente ma anche come carattere; perciò sono io in primis che vorrei qualcosa di più.
> Lei e il suo ragazzo stanno assieme da relativamente poco (4 mesi), ma come ho detto ieri lei dice di non avere ben chiaro in mente la sua situazione, se è seria o meno.
> Oggi ci siamo andati a prendere un caffè da soli



Be vedi tu che fare! Spero ti vada bene. Sei un bravo ragazzo, te lo meriti! 

Comunque ieri sera, sul tardi, ho begato con una tipa. Non ho nulla con lei, siamo amici e basta. 
In poche parole, mi accusava d'essere una persona troppo menefreghista. Raggà, ma dove stiamo finendo? Io sti ragazzi di 20 anni che escono la sera e sanno parlare solo di "quanto faccia schifo il mondo" non li capisco mica. Uscire di casa per parlare solo di cose brutte, ha poco senso per me. 
Lei mi accusava d'esser menefreghista, perché io non volevo parlare dell'isis o di cose di sto genere. Cioè ragazzi... A me certe cose fanno venire la depressione, quindi non ne parlo quando esco, perché ho voglia di divertirmi e di star sereno.
Poi in genere sono una persona molto ottimista, quindi tendo sempre ad evitare certi argomenti. Maledetti sti 20enni che sembrano dei 90enni.


----------



## Milo (1 Aprile 2015)

Bo ragazzi, passerò per "scemo" o "assillato", ma forse scriverlo mi svuoterà la pressione che ho e potrò finalmente dormire..

Non so se avete saputo, in Toscana in questo ultimo mese stanno spuntando fuori delle morti per meningite, addirittura è morta una infermiera di 34 dopo solo un ora e mezzo.

Ci sono stati 3 morti di meningite a Empoli, a 10 km dal mio paese, e la usl sta dando vaccini gratis per i ragazzi dai 11 ai 18 anni.

Ieri notte a grosseto è stato segnalato un ragazzo grave sempre di meningite...

Ragazzi... Ho una paura massacrante, non smetto mai di pensarci, non mi sento al sicuro e penso alla mia ragazza ai miei parenti, ai miei amici....

Ho veramente paura e più vedo gli altri tranquilli più mi preoccupo per paura che stiano sottovalutando la questione...

Non so cosa fare...


----------



## Miro (6 Aprile 2015)

Questa compagna di corso con cui c'era simpatia mi sembra sempre più la classica cagnetta a cui non dispiace farsi dare attenzioni, in barba al suo ragazzo; più mi guardo intorno e più vedo che questo comportamento sembra essere la norma tra le ragazze, bah.
Faccio meglio a stare da solo, niente rotture.


----------



## de sica (6 Aprile 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Questa compagna di corso con cui c'era simpatia mi sembra sempre più la classica cagnetta a cui non dispiace farsi dare attenzioni, in barba al suo ragazzo; più mi guardo intorno e più vedo che questo comportamento sembra essere la norma tra le ragazze, bah.
> Faccio meglio a stare da solo, niente rotture.



E tu vacci, segna e porta a casa il risultato


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Aprile 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Bo ragazzi, passerò per "scemo" o "assillato", ma forse scriverlo mi svuoterà la pressione che ho e potrò finalmente dormire..
> 
> Non so se avete saputo, in Toscana in questo ultimo mese stanno spuntando fuori delle morti per meningite, addirittura è morta una infermiera di 34 dopo solo un ora e mezzo.
> 
> ...



Io ho sempre sfiorato l'irresponsabilità, ma una delle pochissime cose che mi ha sempre impressionato molto è la meningite,
caspita è facile prendersela come un raffreddore e ti ritrovi Cassanizzato per tutta la vita,
scherzo, ma la fifa c'è l'ho veramente


----------



## Milo (6 Aprile 2015)

.


----------



## Miro (7 Aprile 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> E tu vacci, segna e porta a casa il risultato



Per quanto lei sia una bella ragazza, a me queste cose non piacciono.
Non mi piace andare a letto così tanto per, non mi piace fare il terzo incomodo in una relazione e spaccare in due le storie; sbaglio ad essere così "bacchettone" e integro moralmente? assolutamente si, perchè vedo che a farsi questi scrupoli non si viene mai premiati anzi, lo si piglia solo in quel posto; purtroppo non sono il tipo che fa ste cose.


----------



## Heaven (14 Aprile 2015)

Mi sento un pò a disagio a scriverlo in un forum, però mi è d'aiuto avere più pareri possibili. 

Ho avuto una relazione, iniziata da me tanto per scopare, con una tizia. Lei inizia a piacermi davvero tanto, stiamo insieme per qualche mese. Tutto va bene, quando un giorno, la vedo strana, gli chiedo cosa avesse e mi dice che pensa ancora all'ex. Ero, e forse sono ancora, convinto del fatto che lei all'ex pensasse sul serio e ci soffrisse (lui l'ha scaricata dopo 1 anno e mezzo), quindi le sue scuse mi sembravano credibili e potevo e volevo capirla. Decidiamo di non sentirci più vista la situazione, e di lasciare una speranza per un futuro. Ho pensato sempre a lei in questo periodo, volevo realmente aspettare e sperare che un giorno tornassimo insieme, forse la amo, non lo so neanche io. Fatto sta che ieri ho scoperto che dopo poco più di 1 mese che non ci sentiamo, lei si sente con un'altro. Non sò davvero che fare, vorrei fregarmene ma non ci riesco, mi piace troppo

se può interessare, ancora nessuno di noi due è neanche maggiorenne


----------



## de sica (15 Aprile 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Mi sento un pò a disagio a scriverlo in un forum, però mi è d'aiuto avere più pareri possibili.
> 
> Ho avuto una relazione, iniziata da me tanto per scopare, con una tizia. Lei inizia a piacermi davvero tanto, stiamo insieme per qualche mese. Tutto va bene, quando un giorno, la vedo strana, gli chiedo cosa avesse e mi dice che pensa ancora all'ex. Ero, e forse sono ancora, convinto del fatto che lei all'ex pensasse sul serio e ci soffrisse (lui l'ha scaricata dopo 1 anno e mezzo), quindi le sue scuse mi sembravano credibili e potevo e volevo capirla. Decidiamo di non sentirci più vista la situazione, e di lasciare una speranza per un futuro. Ho pensato sempre a lei in questo periodo, volevo realmente aspettare e sperare che un giorno tornassimo insieme, forse la amo, non lo so neanche io. Fatto sta che ieri ho scoperto che dopo poco più di 1 mese che non ci sentiamo, lei si sente con un'altro. Non sò davvero che fare, vorrei fregarmene ma non ci riesco, mi piace troppo
> 
> se può interessare, ancora nessuno di noi due è neanche maggiorenne



Inizia tutto per gioco, poi alla fine t'innamori sempre.. 

A parte la frase iniziale (che per me è una profonda verità), se ci tieni veramente chiedigli spiegazioni, visto che lei si sta sentendo con un altro.
Ovviamente sapendo della vostra età è facile trarre qualche semplice conclusione, del tipo che lei ancora non è matura verso certi aspetti. E penso sia così fondamentalmente, poi tu comunque cerca di farti dare una spiegazione. Ti dirò, non essendo ancora maggiorenne, ne hai di tempo davanti ragazzo  quindi non mi soffermerei più di tanto, perché alla fine sono aspetti adolescenziali abbastanza comuni, però scadrei nel banale perché i sentimenti sono sempre sentimenti, a qualunque età essi si provino. Quindi morale della favola: schiena dritta, petto in fuori e ripresentati da lei, con la convinzione di chi sa quello che vuole


----------



## Miro (15 Aprile 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Mi sento un pò a disagio a scriverlo in un forum, però mi è d'aiuto avere più pareri possibili.
> 
> Ho avuto una relazione, iniziata da me tanto per scopare, con una tizia. Lei inizia a piacermi davvero tanto, stiamo insieme per qualche mese. Tutto va bene, quando un giorno, la vedo strana, gli chiedo cosa avesse e mi dice che pensa ancora all'ex. Ero, e forse sono ancora, convinto del fatto che lei all'ex pensasse sul serio e ci soffrisse (lui l'ha scaricata dopo 1 anno e mezzo), quindi le sue scuse mi sembravano credibili e potevo e volevo capirla. Decidiamo di non sentirci più vista la situazione, e di lasciare una speranza per un futuro. Ho pensato sempre a lei in questo periodo, volevo realmente aspettare e sperare che un giorno tornassimo insieme, forse la amo, non lo so neanche io. Fatto sta che ieri ho scoperto che dopo poco più di 1 mese che non ci sentiamo, lei si sente con un'altro. Non sò davvero che fare, vorrei fregarmene ma non ci riesco, mi piace troppo
> 
> se può interessare, ancora nessuno di noi due è neanche maggiorenne



Non vorrei sembrare rude o cattivo, anche perchè non conoscendo la ragazza in questione non si può avere un'idea chiara, ma a me sembra che lei ti abbia usato come tappabuchi perchè non sa stare da sola, e probabilmente non ti ritiene abbastanza per avere una relazione seria; non voglio abbatterti eh anzi, perciò ti dico di provarci fino in fondo così almeno non avrai rimpianti.


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Aprile 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Mi sento un pò a disagio a scriverlo in un forum, però mi è d'aiuto avere più pareri possibili.
> 
> Ho avuto una relazione, iniziata da me tanto per scopare, con una tizia. Lei inizia a piacermi davvero tanto, stiamo insieme per qualche mese. Tutto va bene, quando un giorno, la vedo strana, gli chiedo cosa avesse e mi dice che pensa ancora all'ex. Ero, e forse sono ancora, convinto del fatto che lei all'ex pensasse sul serio e ci soffrisse (lui l'ha scaricata dopo 1 anno e mezzo), quindi le sue scuse mi sembravano credibili e potevo e volevo capirla. Decidiamo di non sentirci più vista la situazione, e di lasciare una speranza per un futuro. Ho pensato sempre a lei in questo periodo, volevo realmente aspettare e sperare che un giorno tornassimo insieme, forse la amo, non lo so neanche io. Fatto sta che ieri ho scoperto che dopo poco più di 1 mese che non ci sentiamo, lei si sente con un'altro. Non sò davvero che fare, vorrei fregarmene ma non ci riesco, mi piace troppo
> 
> se può interessare, ancora nessuno di noi due è neanche maggiorenne




Hai fatto bene a sottolineare la tua giovane età.Carissimo,mi dispiace che tu stia soffrendo,ma non ne vale la pena.Sei troppo giovane per star male per una ragazza,per farti privare della tua felicità,della tua voglia di vivere.Puoi pretendere delle spiegazioni da lei,ci sta come cosa,ma non fartela prendere troppo a male.Il mondo è pieno di donne e tu sei in una di quell'età in cui divertirsi senza troppe preoccupazioni è quasi un obbligo.Da retta a me,non buttare i tuoi anni di spensieratezza per qualcuno che non ti merita.Hai tutto il tempo per innamorarti nuovamente....Fatti na bella sbronza,parlane con i tuoi amici più cari e poi via,si ricomincia!

Trombatele tutte amico


----------



## Renegade (15 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Hai fatto bene a sottolineare la tua giovane età.Carissimo,mi dispiace che tu stia soffrendo,ma non ne vale la pena.Sei troppo giovane per star male per una ragazza,per farti privare della tua felicità,della tua voglia di vivere.Puoi pretendere delle spiegazioni da lei,ci sta come cosa,ma non fartela prendere troppo a male.Il mondo è pieno di donne e tu sei in una di quell'età in cui divertirsi senza troppe preoccupazioni è quasi un obbligo.Da retta a me,non buttare i tuoi anni di spensieratezza per qualcuno che non ti merita.Hai tutto il tempo per innamorarti nuovamente....Fatti na bella sbronza,parlane con i tuoi amici più cari e poi via,si ricomincia!
> 
> Trombatele tutte amico



Cavolo, mi hai anticipato stavolta. Sorpresa: concordo con te come sempre. Difatti chi tradisce o comunque mostra slealtà e scorrettezza non merita niente. Non sprecare tempo e amore per una persona così. Vai avanti e come ti ha detto il mio compare, il mondo è pieno di donne. Divertiti, vivi la tua vita al 100% e non avere rimpianti. Siamo giovani e viviamo una volta soltanto. Finché non si trova la persona giusta, non bisogna mai guardarsi dietro, tantomeno svendere il proprio benessere in questo modo. E nessuna persona vale lacrime e sofferenza. Nessuna.


----------



## Heaven (16 Aprile 2015)

-


----------



## Heaven (16 Aprile 2015)

Grazie per le risposte [MENTION=95]de sica[/MENTION] [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION] [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]

[MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION] probabilmente è come dici tu e me ne dovrei convincere forse, ma c'è una piccola parte che non vuole crederci ancora. 
Se penso troppo a questo fatto non mi fà bene, potrei anche sbagliare e vedere le cose diverse da come siano. Io vorrei provarci fino in fondo, ma in questo momento ho dei dubbi. Che senso ha adesso che lei sta gia con un'altro? Al 99% l'unica cosa che posso ricavarne è fargli venire il senso di colpa


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Aprile 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Grazie per le risposte [MENTION=95]de sica[/MENTION] [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION] [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]
> 
> [MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION] probabilmente è come dici tu e me ne dovrei convincere forse, ma c'è una piccola parte che non vuole crederci ancora.
> Se penso troppo a questo fatto non mi fà bene, potrei anche sbagliare e vedere le cose diverse da come siano. Io vorrei provarci fino in fondo, ma in questo momento ho dei dubbi. *Che senso ha adesso che lei sta gia con un'altro? *Al 99% l'unica cosa che posso ricavarne è fargli venire il senso di colpa



Non chiederti mai il motivo del perché qualcuno, in particolare una donna, fa determinate cose..preoccupati solo delle tue di scelte..prendilo come un consiglio da qualcuno con qualche primavera più di te sulle spalle..


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Finché non si trova la persona giusta, non bisogna mai guardarsi dietro, tantomeno svendere il proprio benessere in questo modo. *E nessuna persona vale lacrime e sofferenza*. Nessuna.



Su questo punto non concordo


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Aprile 2015)

Io la lascerei perdere, magari ci stai male ma poi passa, ogni volta pensavo "oddio questa volta non c'è la faccio" poi è bastato il tempo per guarire tutto,esci con gli amici, gioca a pallone tieniti la mente occupata e vedrai che il pensiero su di lei andrà via , sei giovane non starci male hai poi tutto il tempo per stare male per una donna .


----------



## Renegade (17 Aprile 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Su questo punto non concordo



Oh non ne dubitavo. Dopotutto è una frase forte e tagliente. Realismo e romanticismo non hanno mai potuto coesistere né collimare. Continuo a pensare che nessuna persona valga la dignità, il benessere e la suggestione della vita di un'altra. 

Detto ciò, [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION], ti ripeto: chi tradisce ed è scorretto non merita niente. Vai avanti. Fregatene. Se torni da lei, anche solo per chiedere spiegazioni, faresti la figura del ******* e daresti prova del tuo stato sentimentale nei suoi confronti. Ti umilieresti soltanto e date le circostanze non ne vale la pena. Specialmente perché mentre te sei qui che chiedi consiglio, a rimurginare e a stare male, lei è a spassarsela con un altro. 



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Io la lascerei perdere, magari ci stai male ma poi passa, ogni volta pensavo "oddio questa volta non c'è la faccio" poi è bastato il tempo per guarire tutto,esci con gli amici, gioca a pallone tieniti la mente occupata e vedrai che il pensiero su di lei andrà via , sei giovane non starci male hai poi tutto il tempo per stare male per una donna .



Non ti ci facevo consigliera sentimentale cara


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Oh non ne dubitavo. Dopotutto è una frase forte e tagliente. Realismo e romanticismo non hanno mai potuto coesistere né collimare. Continuo a pensare che nessuna persona valga la dignità, il benessere e la suggestione della vita di un'altra.
> 
> Detto ciò, [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION], ti ripeto: chi tradisce ed è scorretto non merita niente. Vai avanti. Fregatene. Se torni da lei, anche solo per chiedere spiegazioni, faresti la figura del ******* e daresti prova del tuo stato sentimentale nei suoi confronti. Ti umilieresti soltanto e date le circostanze non ne vale la pena. Specialmente perché mentre te sei qui che chiedi consiglio, a rimurginare e a stare male, lei è a spassarsela con un altro.
> 
> ...



Eheh ci provo dai  le esperienze magari negative a volte servono da consiglio per gli altri .


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Oh non ne dubitavo. Dopotutto è una frase forte e tagliente. Realismo e romanticismo non hanno mai potuto coesistere né collimare. Continuo a pensare che nessuna persona valga la dignità, il benessere e la suggestione della vita di un'altra.



Si ma tu parli di razionalizzare qualcosa di irrazionale..evidentemente sei giovane o non ti sei mai innamorato veramente sennò sapresti bene che dai un consiglio che uno, anche se vuole, non può seguire..si certo uno può "fare il superiore" e in pubblico mettere su la maschera fingendo indifferenza..ma se ci stai male davvero anche se non lo dici apertamente o non lo dai a vedere il tuo malessere persiste..piuttosto io posso dire per certo che l'unico rimendio VERO sarà una banalità ma è il tempo e il distacco completo..col tempo passa tutto e ti resta giusto un po' di amarezza nei ricordi ma si sopporta senza problemi..cercare invece uno svago di tipo sessuale della serie "morto un papa se ne fa un altro" ha gran poco valore..si ti prendi una piccola rivincita (ma già ragionare così è segno che si pensa ancora all'ex) ma poi alla fine conclusa la sbornia da eiaculazione ti ritrovi nello stesso vuoto di prima..e magari c'hai pure una nuova rompi scatole di cui non ti frega nulla da sopportare..


----------



## de sica (17 Aprile 2015)

Comunque non farei drammi. Ci sei stato poco tempo, troppo poco per poter così tanto rimpiangerla.. al di là dell'esserci stato bene. Non sarebbe saggio "idealizzarla" così tanto. Ce ne sono tante di ragazze in questo mondo


----------



## Heaven (17 Aprile 2015)

Farò come avete detto voi, è inutile perderci ancora tempo  grazie a tutti


----------



## vota DC (17 Aprile 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Che senso ha adesso che lei sta gia con un'altro?



Mah, quello è il meno, non ho mai incontrato una tipa single e dal 2005 ad ora ho bazzicato tra università appiccicata ai corsi di lingue, aspiranti infermiere e aspiranti oss, spesso stanno ufficialmente con dei veri e propri prestanome che non le calcolano nemmeno e hanno più morose (e qualche volta ci rimangono senza trovare un moroso vero).


----------



## Miro (17 Aprile 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Grazie per le risposte [MENTION=95]de sica[/MENTION] [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION] [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]
> 
> [MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION] probabilmente è come dici tu e me ne dovrei convincere forse, ma c'è una piccola parte che non vuole crederci ancora.
> Se penso troppo a questo fatto non mi fà bene, potrei anche sbagliare e vedere le cose diverse da come siano. Io vorrei provarci fino in fondo, ma in questo momento ho dei dubbi. Che senso ha adesso che lei sta gia con un'altro? Al 99% l'unica cosa che posso ricavarne è fargli venire il senso di colpa



Non c'è un senso nello stare subito con l'altro, molte ragazze (ma in generale si può estendere il discorso anche agli uomini) non sanno stare da sole e perciò si mettono col primo decente/si tengono le porte aperte con un altro anche se sono fidanzate, così da non rimanere sole; è un atteggiamento purtroppo molto frequente quindi non ti crucciare, non c'è un senso.
E per quel che riguarda il senso di colpa, pff... anche se gli venissero sensi di colpa, non tornerebbe certo da te, ma guarderebbe sempre e comunque a quel che è bene per lei.


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Aprile 2015)

Capisco benissimo che un ragazzo giovane ha voglia di fare esperienze...Fidanzarsi è ovviamente un'esperienza,ci sta di provarla.Ti fidanzi,magari t'innamori (come nel mio caso,ma credo anche nel vostro caso e vale per entrambi i sessi che popolano il forum) ci passi bei periodi,poi va male,soffri per qualche periodo e ritorni come prima.Hai fatto la tua bella esperienza e via...Ma non capisco quei ragazzi che si impuntano sul fidanzarsi a ogni costo.Per l'amor di Dio siamo tutti diversi,ognuno ha i suoi modi di fare,il suo carattere etc...Ma questa è davvero una cosa che non concepisco.
Capisco un'uomo di 35 anni,sposato e con figli che cerca di salvare il suo rapporto.Ci sono in ballo i figli ed è diverso,ma un ragazzo giovane che si auto flagella continuando a pensare per giorni e mesi ad una ragazza che magari l'ha pure tradito no,non lo capisco.

Ho perso il conto delle persone che ho conosciuto (maschi e femmine) che mi hanno detto che fidanzarsi da giovani è stata la più grande cavolata della loro vita.C'è gente che si è fidanzata a 14 anni e si è lasciata con il proprio partner a 20...Vi rendete conto?Tutta l'adolescenza buttata nel cesso.Gente che quando sente me e i miei amici parlare delle vecchie avventure,rosica di brutto,perchè mentre noi (riferito a me e i miei amici) eravamo in giro a fare le cavolate più assurde della nostra vita,questi elementi erano con la morosa o il moroso a fare le coppiette.Ok probabilmente loro scopavano di più,visto che io e i miei amici campavamo già ai tempi con le avventure di una botta e via (scusate la brutalità della frase) ma volete mettere le serate memorabili che abbiamo passato noi?I ricordi indelebili di certe avventure che mai nessuno ci potrà levare?Esser cresciuto con quegli amici che ancora adesso girano con me,che ancora oggi sono amici veri,non traditori del cavolo,come certe ragazze, non ha assolutamente prezzo!Ricordo che quando avevo 16/17 anni mi dicevano spesso "Ma non ti va di fidanzarti?" rispondevo sempre "Ma anche no,preferisco far cavolate con gli amici e divertirmi random con le tipe" ahahah..Per non parlare dei discorsi assurdamente stupidi che facevamo in compagnia,roba del tipo "Ma che ci frega?Tanto siamo minorenni,non ci fa niente nessuno" e giù a far cavolate..
Lo so che questi erano discorsi e ragionamenti stupidi,soprattutto quello sull'essere minorenni,ma a quell'età è anche giusto essere un po' stupidi e viversi la vita senza troppi pensieri.

Ora ho quasi 24 anni e non ho proprio voglia di legarmi ancora una volta ad una donna sola.Alcune volte mi viene il pensiero di farlo,vacillo un po',ma poi ritorno in me e penso che non ne vale la pena.A 24 anni non si è più dei pischelli adolescenti,ma non si è nemmeno cosi grandi.Ovviamente non faccio più certe cavolate che facevo una volta,ma perchè mai dovrei fidanzarmi?Per metter la testa a posto?Per quello di tempo ce ne molto.Dovrei fidanzarmi per far si che la mia ragazza mi tolga la voglia di vivere?Ovviamente uno si può divertire anche da fidanzato e anche con la sua ragazza,ma son poche le ragazze veramente pazze che riescono a tener testa ad un uomo che ha veramente voglia di divertirsi.
Credo che la ragazza a questa età sia solo un freno a mano, per tutti i limiti che cerca di importi,ma lo stesso vale a fase invertita eh!
Ora come ora ho solamente voglia di divertirmi e di farmi tutto il mondo femminile.Non sono affatto un playboy,ma perlomeno ci provo...Molte volte va bene e altre va male e se una mi rifiuta mene frego altamente...Si passa alla prossima ragazza che incontro nel locale e cosi via...
Vivo serenamente e faccio tante belle esperienze e serate memorabili.........

Lo so che sembro un egocentrico del cavolo,visto che ho parlato principalmente di me,ma questo è solo quello che penso.In più argomento le cose in base alle mie esperienze.

Io consiglio a tutti i ragazzi,ma anche alle ragazze, di vivere in questa maniera,soprattutto a chi è minorenne.Bisogna godersi appieno la vita,i migliori anni della nostra vita...Non ha senso legarsi ad una persona sola per star male...Soprattutto non ha senso legarsi ad una persona che toglie la possibilità di fare un sacco di esperienze.Ogni lasciata è persa non scordatelo mai!!Si vive una volta sola...
So anche che il discorso "Mi vorrei fare tutte le tipe del mondo" può sembrare superficiale e forse lo è,ma è solo quello che penso....Chiaramente ogni persona è fatta a suo modo,non voglio imporre il mio pensiero a nessuno,questo è solo un mio consiglio...Poi vedete voi che fare della vostra vita 

Scusate per il mega post..

P.S: Forse si nota che ho passato la serata con i miei amici a parlare delle vecchie avventure e a "Filosofeggiare" su come va vissuta la nostra vita etc etc etc.


----------



## vota DC (18 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ora ho quasi 24 anni e non ho proprio voglia di legarmi ancora una volta ad una donna sola.Alcune volte mi viene il pensiero di farlo,vacillo un po',ma poi ritorno in me e penso che non ne vale la pena.A 24 anni non si è più dei pischelli adolescenti,ma non si è nemmeno cosi grandi.Ovviamente non faccio più certe cavolate che facevo una volta,ma perchè mai dovrei fidanzarmi?Per metter la testa a posto?Per quello di tempo ce ne molto.Dovrei fidanzarmi per far si che la mia ragazza mi tolga la voglia di vivere?Ovviamente uno si può divertire anche da fidanzato e anche con la sua ragazza,ma son poche le ragazze veramente pazze che riescono a tener testa ad un uomo che ha veramente voglia di divertirsi.
> Credo che la ragazza a questa età sia solo un freno a mano, per tutti i limiti che cerca di importi,ma lo stesso vale a fase invertita eh!
> Ora come ora ho solamente voglia di divertirmi e di farmi tutto il mondo femminile.Non sono affatto un playboy,ma perlomeno ci provo...Molte volte va bene e altre va male e se una mi rifiuta mene frego altamente...Si passa alla prossima ragazza che incontro nel locale e cosi via...
> Vivo serenamente e faccio tante belle esperienze e serate memorabili.........



Però è come se cambiassi fidanzata ogni giorno da come la descrivi, se non ce l'hai proprio non giri, non esiste che ti portano in giro per locali dove le varie coppie che non convivono hanno le poche occasioni per vedersi e quindi per litigare (il più divertente è il disoccupato che rinfaccia alla morosa che lavora che lui si fa DIECI chilometri in auto alla settimana per andare a trovarla).


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Aprile 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Però è come se cambiassi fidanzata ogni giorno da come la descrivi, se non ce l'hai proprio non giri, non esiste che ti portano in giro per locali dove le varie coppie che non convivono hanno le poche occasioni per vedersi e quindi per litigare (il più divertente è il disoccupato che rinfaccia alla morosa che lavora che lui si fa DIECI chilometri in auto alla settimana per andare a trovarla).



Ma no non è così. Non è che ogni volta che esco vado con una ragazza. Non sono Hank Moody purtroppo  L'importante è che quando ci provi non manchi di rispetto alla ragazza. Illudere dicendole che vuoi una storia seria, solo per portatela a letto è un infamata. 
La scena che descrivi è abbastanza triste, quanto reale


----------



## Renegade (18 Aprile 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma tu parli di razionalizzare qualcosa di irrazionale..evidentemente sei giovane o non ti sei mai innamorato veramente sennò sapresti bene che dai un consiglio che uno, anche se vuole, non può seguire..si certo uno può "fare il superiore" e in pubblico mettere su la maschera fingendo indifferenza..ma se ci stai male davvero anche se non lo dici apertamente o non lo dai a vedere il tuo malessere persiste..piuttosto io posso dire per certo che l'unico rimendio VERO sarà una banalità ma è il tempo e il distacco completo..col tempo passa tutto e ti resta giusto un po' di amarezza nei ricordi ma si sopporta senza problemi..cercare invece uno svago di tipo sessuale della serie "morto un papa se ne fa un altro" ha gran poco valore..si ti prendi una piccola rivincita (ma già ragionare così è segno che si pensa ancora all'ex) ma poi alla fine conclusa la sbornia da eiaculazione ti ritrovi nello stesso vuoto di prima..e magari c'hai pure una nuova rompi scatole di cui non ti frega nulla da sopportare..



E' vero, in 24 anni di vita si può dire che non abbia mai amato nessuno veramente. Forse ho solo voluto bene, cosa molto più probabile. Ma è semplicemente dovuto alla mia vena razionale, caratteriale e realista per natura. Tra l'altro ho un elevato senso del benessere, della dignità e dell'autoconservazione. Trovo molto più irrealistico ed impossibile consigliare a qualcuno di starci male, di chiudersi in sé stesso facendo tesoro dell'esperienza negativa, di continuare nel persistere con i suoi sentimenti per poi ripartire da zero e ricaricare le pile. Perché è solo una perdita del tuo tempo, del tuo spazio, della tua dignità, della tua giovinezza, del tuo benessere psicofisico. E soprattutto è un logorio personale per qualcuno che non ti merita, né merita la tua sofferenza. Per qualcuno che è stato sleale e che è a spassarsela con un altra persona. Ecco perché i romanticismi sono fini a sé stessi. La vita è una sola e va vissuta a pieno, in tutto ciò che ha da offrire, senza farsi condizionare da altre persone in questo modo così subdolo e scorretto. Nessuno vale sofferenza, lacrime e vendita della dignità. 



Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Capisco benissimo che un ragazzo giovane ha voglia di fare esperienze...Fidanzarsi è ovviamente un'esperienza,ci sta di provarla.Ti fidanzi,magari t'innamori (come nel mio caso,ma credo anche nel vostro caso e vale per entrambi i sessi che popolano il forum) ci passi bei periodi,poi va male,soffri per qualche periodo e ritorni come prima.Hai fatto la tua bella esperienza e via...Ma non capisco quei ragazzi che si impuntano sul fidanzarsi a ogni costo.Per l'amor di Dio siamo tutti diversi,ognuno ha i suoi modi di fare,il suo carattere etc...Ma questa è davvero una cosa che non concepisco.
> Capisco un'uomo di 35 anni,sposato e con figli che cerca di salvare il suo rapporto.Ci sono in ballo i figli ed è diverso,ma un ragazzo giovane che si auto flagella continuando a pensare per giorni e mesi ad una ragazza che magari l'ha pure tradito no,non lo capisco.
> 
> Ho perso il conto delle persone che ho conosciuto (maschi e femmine) che mi hanno detto che fidanzarsi da giovani è stata la più grande cavolata della loro vita.C'è gente che si è fidanzata a 14 anni e si è lasciata con il proprio partner a 20...Vi rendete conto?Tutta l'adolescenza buttata nel cesso.Gente che quando sente me e i miei amici parlare delle vecchie avventure,rosica di brutto,perchè mentre noi (riferito a me e i miei amici) eravamo in giro a fare le cavolate più assurde della nostra vita,questi elementi erano con la morosa o il moroso a fare le coppiette.Ok probabilmente loro scopavano di più,visto che io e i miei amici campavamo già ai tempi con le avventure di una botta e via (scusate la brutalità della frase) ma volete mettere le serate memorabili che abbiamo passato noi?I ricordi indelebili di certe avventure che mai nessuno ci potrà levare?Esser cresciuto con quegli amici che ancora adesso girano con me,che ancora oggi sono amici veri,non traditori del cavolo,come certe ragazze, non ha assolutamente prezzo!Ricordo che quando avevo 16/17 anni mi dicevano spesso "Ma non ti va di fidanzarti?" rispondevo sempre "Ma anche no,preferisco far cavolate con gli amici e divertirmi random con le tipe" ahahah..Per non parlare dei discorsi assurdamente stupidi che facevamo in compagnia,roba del tipo "Ma che ci frega?Tanto siamo minorenni,non ci fa niente nessuno" e giù a far cavolate..
> ...




Come al solito hai racchiuso il mio pensiero e concordo al 100%, mio stesso modus operandi. Chiaramente parliamo con le dovute proporzioni. La vita va presa e vissuta per quel che è, al massimo. Non ha senso stare chiusi in casa a versare lacrime per qualcuno che in quello stesso momento potrebbe stare a condividere un amplesso con un altra persona. Non ha proprio senso. Poi, quando arriverà la persona giusta, se arriverà, si faranno i dovuti conti. Ma fino ad allora, si vive al 100%, dando il massimo e ricevendo il massimo dalla vita, che alla fin fine è meravigliosa nelle sue luci e nelle sue ombre.


----------



## Miro (18 Aprile 2015)

Ho continuato a frequentare la ragazza di cui vi parlavo, sempre mantenendo la modalità "se succede succede sennò sti grandissimi cassi" e vedo che c'è sempre affinità, sguardi, etc...allo stesso tempo, in una conversazione con una nostra amica (in cui ero presente anche io) parlando della sua relazione, afferma di volere la sua libertà e dimostra di avere una certa insoddisfazione...voi cosa pensereste? sta aspettando che io mi faccia avanti e glielo butti?


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Aprile 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ho continuato a frequentare la ragazza di cui vi parlavo, sempre mantenendo la modalità "se succede succede sennò sti grandissimi cassi" e vedo che c'è sempre affinità, sguardi, etc...allo stesso tempo, in una conversazione con una nostra amica (in cui ero presente anche io) parlando della sua relazione, afferma di volere la sua libertà e dimostra di avere una certa insoddisfazione...voi cosa pensereste? sta aspettando che io mi faccia avanti e glielo butti?



Mi pare lampante. Poi se proprio ti sei sbagliato, sti cassi.


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E' vero, in 24 anni di vita si può dire che non abbia mai amato nessuno veramente. Forse ho solo voluto bene, cosa molto più probabile. Ma è semplicemente dovuto alla mia vena razionale, caratteriale e realista per natura. Tra l'altro ho un elevato senso del benessere, della dignità e dell'autoconservazione. Trovo molto più irrealistico ed impossibile consigliare a qualcuno di starci male, di chiudersi in sé stesso facendo tesoro dell'esperienza negativa, di continuare nel persistere con i suoi sentimenti per poi ripartire da zero e ricaricare le pile. Perché è solo una perdita del tuo tempo, del tuo spazio, della tua dignità, della tua giovinezza, del tuo benessere psicofisico. E soprattutto è un logorio personale per qualcuno che non ti merita, né merita la tua sofferenza. Per qualcuno che è stato sleale e che è a spassarsela con un altra persona. Ecco perché i romanticismi sono fini a sé stessi. La vita è una sola e va vissuta a pieno, in tutto ciò che ha da offrire, senza farsi condizionare da altre persone in questo modo così subdolo e scorretto. Nessuno vale sofferenza, lacrime e vendita della dignità.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ovviamente concordo pure io con quello che hai detto.Non c'è una sola virgola fuori posto 



Miro ha scritto:


> Ho continuato a frequentare la ragazza di cui vi parlavo, sempre mantenendo la modalità "se succede succede sennò sti grandissimi cassi" e vedo che c'è sempre affinità, sguardi, etc...allo stesso tempo, in una conversazione con una nostra amica (in cui ero presente anche io) parlando della sua relazione, afferma di volere la sua libertà e dimostra di avere una certa insoddisfazione...voi cosa pensereste? sta aspettando che io mi faccia avanti e glielo butti?




Ma che aspetti?Lanciati!Se aspetti troppo tempo rischi che qualcuno più "veloce" di te,ti freghi la "preda"


----------



## Renegade (18 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma che aspetti?Lanciati!Se aspetti troppo tempo rischi che qualcuno più "veloce" di te,ti freghi la "preda"



Sì. Non devi più perdere tempo, Miro. Chiaramente però evita di sembrare interessatissimo e già preso. Palesale chiaramente le tue intenzioni e buttati, ma non da un'altezza troppo alta. O alla lunga potresti offrire di nuovo la mano e accettare di farti prendere il braccio, per poi ritrovarti come in passato.


----------



## vota DC (18 Aprile 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ho continuato a frequentare la ragazza di cui vi parlavo, sempre mantenendo la modalità "se succede succede sennò sti grandissimi cassi" e vedo che c'è sempre affinità, sguardi, etc...allo stesso tempo, in una conversazione con una nostra amica (in cui ero presente anche io) parlando della sua relazione, afferma di volere la sua libertà e dimostra di avere una certa insoddisfazione...voi cosa pensereste? sta aspettando che io mi faccia avanti e glielo butti?



Finché è solo questione di insoddisfazione direi di buttarti perché vuol dire che la tipa si annoia per qualcosa che il tipo non riesce a dare e quindi ha tutto l'interesse di godere s tare zitta, se però le chiacchiere di libertà hanno un fondo potrebbe significare che vuole un pretesto qualsiasi per litigare e può finire con esiti grotteschi come il moroso che chiama gli amichetti per romperti le scatole o lei che spiffera tutto e pretende di far passare te come amante chiacchierone e inaffidabile.


----------



## Miro (19 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi pare lampante. Poi se proprio ti sei sbagliato, sti cassi.





Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma che aspetti?Lanciati!Se aspetti troppo tempo rischi che qualcuno più "veloce" di te,ti freghi la "preda"





Renegade ha scritto:


> Sì. Non devi più perdere tempo, Miro. Chiaramente però evita di sembrare interessatissimo e già preso. Palesale chiaramente le tue intenzioni e buttati, ma non da un'altezza troppo alta. O alla lunga potresti offrire di nuovo la mano e accettare di farti prendere il braccio, per poi ritrovarti come in passato.



Immaginavo. 

Sul rischio di rimanerci stavolta non credo ci saranno problemi perchè da questa non vorrei nulla di serio, obiettivamente voi fareste qualcosa di serio con una persona che si comporta così?



vota DC ha scritto:


> Finché è solo questione di insoddisfazione direi di buttarti perché vuol dire che la tipa si annoia per qualcosa che il tipo non riesce a dare e quindi ha tutto l'interesse di godere s tare zitta, se però le chiacchiere di libertà hanno un fondo potrebbe significare che vuole un pretesto qualsiasi per litigare e può finire con esiti grotteschi come il moroso che chiama gli amichetti per romperti le scatole o lei che spiffera tutto e pretende di far passare te come amante chiacchierone e inaffidabile.



Mah non penso ci siano problemi di questo tipo, anche perchè il tipo è lontano.


----------



## Renegade (19 Aprile 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Immaginavo.
> 
> Sul rischio di rimanerci stavolta non credo ci saranno problemi perchè* da questa non vorrei nulla di serio, obiettivamente voi fareste qualcosa di serio con una persona che si comporta così?*



Ma infatti avere una relazione con una che tradisce il proprio ragazzo per te è un'assurdità. E' come mettersi la serpe in seno. Non hanno nulla da offrire persone così.


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Aprile 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Immaginavo.
> 
> Sul rischio di rimanerci stavolta non credo ci saranno problemi perchè da questa non vorrei nulla di serio, obiettivamente voi fareste qualcosa di serio con una persona che si comporta così?




Ovviamente no,non ci farei nulla di serio.Mi divertirei con lei e basta.Se fa una cosa del genere al suo attuale ragazzo,perchè mai non la dovrebbe fare pure a te?Mai fidarsi di queste persone.


----------



## Miro (19 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma infatti avere una relazione con una che tradisce il proprio ragazzo per te è un'assurdità. E' come mettersi la serpe in seno. Non hanno nulla da offrire persone così.





Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ovviamente no,non ci farei nulla di serio.Mi divertirei con lei e basta.Se fa una cosa del genere al suo attuale ragazzo,perchè mai non la dovrebbe fare pure a te?Mai fidarsi di queste persone.



E' quel che penso anche io; peccato perchè caratterialmente è molto affine a me.


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Aprile 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> E' quel che penso anche io; peccato perchè caratterialmente è molto affine a me.



Allora se siete simili caratterialmente magari nascerà una bella scopamicizia!Non ti devi per forza fidanzare con una ragazza eh...Ci puoi andare anche a letto e basta rimanendoci amico,sbronzati pure con lei alle feste etc...L'importante è mettere i paletti ed esser chiari fin da subito,cosi da evitare casini!

Se fossi in te comunque non mi farei prendere sentimentalmente da una ragazza cosi...


----------



## Renegade (20 Aprile 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> E' quel che penso anche io; peccato perchè caratterialmente è molto affine a me.



A differenza del mio compare, che ti ha detto ''Se fossi in te comunque non mi farei prendere sentimentalmente da una ragazza cosi...''

Io ti dico che secondo me sei già preso da lei. E pure molto. Il fatto è che talvolta come ho enunciato qui dentro le esperienze negative non servono a nulla, se non a sottrarre il tempo che una persona ha a disposizione e che potrebbe impiegare per altro. Nonostante quanto hai passato, sei comunque caduto negli stessi errori e hai preso la cotta. Perché dai, è la verità. Solo che riflettendoci hai fatto il passo indietro perché hai capito che con una che tradisce il proprio ragazzo e che si comporta così è inutile costruire qualcosa. Come ti ho detto, è come andarsela a cercare.

La scopamicizia è il massimo stato a cui puoi ambire con questa qui, a mio avviso, oltre l'amicizia. Ma amore e relazioni stabili proprio no. Se cadi di nuovo nel limbo dei sentimenti finisci come prima.


----------



## de sica (22 Aprile 2015)

Sono un tenore, eppure ho problemi con alcune note alte poiché non faccio la retrazione. Mi sento limitato e così non posso cantare al massimo delle mie potenzialità.. che rabbia! Quanto vorrei migliorare in fretta


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2015)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ho avuto un problema nel topic di Bee. In breve quando provo a rispondere esce un messaggio con scritto che per rispondere devo essere registrato da 53298087475328+33 giorni per rispondere. Ho segnalato, magari è successo con altri utenti in altre discussioni.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> @Admin ho avuto un problema nel topic di Bee. In breve quando provo a rispondere esce un messaggio con scritto che per rispondere devo essere registrato da 53298087475328+33 giorni per rispondere. Ho segnalato, magari è successo con altri utenti in altre discussioni.



Stavi inserendo un link, sicuramente. Era una modifica che stavo testando.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Maggio 2015)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] ma la traduzione di una dichiarazione posso riportarla o devo rimaneggiarla ?


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2015)

Questo topic non c'entra nulla con queste domande. Scrivere ai mod in privato. Niente copia incolla, di nessun genere.


----------



## James Watson (27 Maggio 2015)

Devo trasferirmi in Spagna per lavoro. Ma non ne ho alcuna voglia, preferirei tagliarmi le palle


----------



## Shevchenko (2 Giugno 2015)

Domenica sera verso mezzanotte ho la brillante idea d'uscire da solo.Dopo aver contattato i miei amici e aver ricevuto risposta negativa (erano ancora in post sbornia pesante,dopo la mega sbronza che ci siamo fatti Sabato) decido d'uscire lo stesso e d'andare nel mio pub preferito,non ero nelle mie condizioni migliori,pure io ero messo ancora male dalla sera prima,ma va bè.
Passo la prima mezz'oretta al bancone,parlando con gente random e bevendo le mie fedelissime birrette.Dopo un po' si avvicina questa tipa,si mette di fianco a me (era l'unico poso libero) ed ordina da bere...Inizio a provarci dicendole che assomiglia molto a Pocahontas (e porca zia non sapete quanto cavolo ci assomiglia!!!) e da li iniziamo a parlare un po'...Scopro che pure lei adora: Slayer,Metallica,Megadeth etc etc. Si crea una bella sintonia,mi dice che ha 29 anni e da li mi deprimo (per modo di dire) pensando che una ragazza che ha 5 anni in più di me è dura che ci stia.Mi sbaglio...Passiamo la serata insieme e torno a casa alle 6,ben felice d'aver fatto mattina,ma prima di tornare a casa ci scambiamo i numeri per tenerci in contatto.
Stasera siamo usciti insieme,sono appena tornato a casa,ben felice d'aver fatto mattina un'altra volta.Lei da Pocahontas è diventata Porcahontas.E' una ragazza fantastica..Con lei ho fatto il sesso più bello della mia vita.Non c'è mai stato nulla di simile nei miei giovani 24 anni di vita.Qualcosa di monumentale!Per intenderci: Un po' come la madre di stiffler per "Pausa mer-a" di American Pie.
C'è un ma.....Un ma grosso quanto una casa.Prima di salutarci mi dice "Senti io domani torno a casa" e io "Come torni a casa?In che senso?" Inizia a dirmi che lei è di Roma e che viene ogni tanto dalle mie parti, perchè gestisce un azienda medio/grande ed ha molti clienti qua.Praticamente viene qua per lavoro.
La depressione.
Mi ero fatto un sacco di pippe mentali.Non mi sono innamorato,ma pensavo d'aver trovata "La donna perfetta per me dal punto di vista sessuale" avevo già immaginato un sacco di cose.Non sapete che delusione...Anzi forse cari amici miei,sapete come mi sento ora.Sono come un bimbo di 8 anni a cui regalano la playstation 4 solo per 2 giorni.Prima gliela lasciano gustare,poi con crudeltà gliela strappano lasciandogli solo quel vuoto "enorme"

Da domani (in verità oggi) ci separeranno 600 kilometri.Belle cose.Bellissime proprio.

Scusate per il post..Dovevo sfogarmi.Ora posso andare a dormire.Ciao amiiici


----------



## vota DC (3 Giugno 2015)

Mah, ieri ho fatto la grigliata di compleanno e l'unica single aveva UN anno più di me e quindi l'ho lasciata perdere. Comunque le donne tendono a dire prima il luogo di residenza e per ultimo l'età.



Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Da domani (in verità oggi) ci separeranno 600 kilometri.Belle cose.Bellissime proprio.
> 
> Scusate per il post..Dovevo sfogarmi.Ora posso andare a dormire.Ciao amiiici



Mah, lei ha i mezzi, magari una volta a settimana può venirti a trovare. Io ho corteggiato tipe che stavano anche a 90 km di distanza e andavo pure a trovarle in bici per impressionarle, ma loro erano troppo prese dai morosi che rinfacciavano di fare 10 km in auto alla settimana per andarle a trovare.


----------



## neversayconte (3 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION]: chi è la bonona che hai sull'avatar?


----------



## Shevchenko (4 Giugno 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Mah, ieri ho fatto la grigliata di compleanno e l'unica single aveva UN anno più di me e quindi l'ho lasciata perdere. Comunque le donne tendono a dire prima il luogo di residenza e per ultimo l'età.
> 
> Mah, lei ha i mezzi, magari una volta a settimana può venirti a trovare. Io ho corteggiato tipe che stavano anche a 90 km di distanza e andavo pure a trovarle in bici per impressionarle, ma loro erano troppo prese dai morosi che rinfacciavano di fare 10 km in auto alla settimana per andarle a trovare.



Mi puoi spiegare il senso di lasciar pedere una ragazza solo perchè ha 1 anno in più di te?
Si hai ragione.Ma lei mi ha spiegato che non mi ha voluto subito dire di dov'era solo per non deludermi troppo.Per far si che il tempo che passavamo insieme fosse più naturale.

Lei ha sicuramente più mezzi...Da quel poco che so di lei economicamente è messa molto bene  ma non mi interessa di questo.90 kilometri sono relativamente pochi....600 sono tantini eh.Comunque mi ha già detto che tra non molto deve tornare per lavoro e che non vede l'ora di rivedermi eheh  
Si guarda...Le donne delle volte sono troppo stupide....



neversayconte ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION]: chi è la bonona che hai sull'avatar?



Manuela Raffaetà


----------



## James Watson (9 Giugno 2015)

Domani parto. E non voglio. Voglio stare a casa, mi pesa lasciare qui mio padre e pure la mia ragazza.
Certo, vado a fare un lavoro che è una figata (per me) in una città molto bella, però.. ne varrà la pena? tanto tra sei mesi finisco il contratto e le opportunità di restare sono praticamente zero


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Giugno 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Domani parto. E non voglio. Voglio stare a casa, mi pesa lasciare qui mio padre e pure la mia ragazza.
> Certo, vado a fare un lavoro che è una figata (per me) in una città molto bella, però.. ne varrà la pena? tanto tra sei mesi finisco il contratto e le opportunità di restare sono praticamente zero



Ah ma è un'esperienza temporanea ? Ma allora che te ne frega dai, arricchisciti un po', ogni tanto torni o ti vengono a trovare e basta no ?


----------



## Aldo (28 Giugno 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Domani parto. E non voglio. Voglio stare a casa, mi pesa lasciare qui mio padre e pure la mia ragazza.
> Certo, vado a fare un lavoro che è una figata (per me) in una città molto bella, però.. ne varrà la pena? tanto tra sei mesi finisco il contratto e le opportunità di restare sono praticamente zero



Che fortuna che hai. Sei mesi in Spagna ha fare un lavoro che ti piace è la cosa più bella che possa capitare ad un giovane, addirittura nei mesi estivi. Mi sa che la tua ragazza può iniziare la ricerca di un nuovo ragazzo. Dove vai precisamente?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Domenica sera verso mezzanotte ho la brillante idea d'uscire da solo.Dopo aver contattato i miei amici e aver ricevuto risposta negativa (erano ancora in post sbornia pesante,dopo la mega sbronza che ci siamo fatti Sabato) decido d'uscire lo stesso e d'andare nel mio pub preferito,non ero nelle mie condizioni migliori,pure io ero messo ancora male dalla sera prima,ma va bè.
> Passo la prima mezz'oretta al bancone,parlando con gente random e bevendo le mie fedelissime birrette.Dopo un po' si avvicina questa tipa,si mette di fianco a me (era l'unico poso libero) ed ordina da bere...Inizio a provarci dicendole che assomiglia molto a Pocahontas (e porca zia non sapete quanto cavolo ci assomiglia!!!) e da li iniziamo a parlare un po'...Scopro che pure lei adora: Slayer,Metallica,Megadeth etc etc. Si crea una bella sintonia,mi dice che ha 29 anni e da li mi deprimo (per modo di dire) pensando che una ragazza che ha 5 anni in più di me è dura che ci stia.Mi sbaglio...Passiamo la serata insieme e torno a casa alle 6,ben felice d'aver fatto mattina,ma prima di tornare a casa ci scambiamo i numeri per tenerci in contatto.
> Stasera siamo usciti insieme,sono appena tornato a casa,ben felice d'aver fatto mattina un'altra volta.Lei da Pocahontas è diventata Porcahontas.E' una ragazza fantastica..Con lei ho fatto il sesso più bello della mia vita.Non c'è mai stato nulla di simile nei miei giovani 24 anni di vita.Qualcosa di monumentale!Per intenderci: Un po' come la madre di stiffler per "Pausa mer-a" di American Pie.
> C'è un ma.....Un ma grosso quanto una casa.Prima di salutarci mi dice "Senti io domani torno a casa" e io "Come torni a casa?In che senso?" Inizia a dirmi che lei è di Roma e che viene ogni tanto dalle mie parti, perchè gestisce un azienda medio/grande ed ha molti clienti qua.Praticamente viene qua per lavoro.
> ...



ahahahahah i tuoi racconti sono sempre mitici.


----------



## Shevchenko (28 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ahahahahah i tuoi racconti sono sempre mitici.



Ahahaha. Tra l'altro la storia è finita subito... Ero abbastanza gasato, ed ero sicuro di rivederla ancora qualche volta. Ci sentivamo spesso e ci eravamo messi d'accordo per rivederci, ma lei ad un certo punto ha smesso di rispondere ai miei messaggi e credo mi abbia pure bloccato su whatsapp, anche se non so il motivo di tale mossa. Probabilmente non le importava molto di me e mi ha tirato il due di picche. Va be.. Non fa niente! C'è sempre la birra a farmi compagnia


----------



## Sotiris (28 Giugno 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Devo trasferirmi in Spagna per lavoro. Ma non ne ho alcuna voglia, preferirei tagliarmi le palle



ma beato Te invece!!


----------



## MissRossonera (28 Giugno 2015)

Volevo ringraziare il caos acquisizione Milan,nonché i più esperti,i cui interventi mi hanno aiutato a comprendere alcune questioni,perché ho passato l'esame di diritto commerciale,uno di quelli che nella mia facoltà sia per la materia che per il professore sono ritenuti "impossibili". Ora me ne manca solo uno e poi sarà finalmente estate!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ahahaha. Tra l'altro la storia è finita subito... Ero abbastanza gasato, ed ero sicuro di rivederla ancora qualche volta. Ci sentivamo spesso e ci eravamo messi d'accordo per rivederci, ma lei ad un certo punto ha smesso di rispondere ai miei messaggi e credo mi abbia pure bloccato su whatsapp, anche se non so il motivo di tale mossa. Probabilmente non le importava molto di me e mi ha tirato il due di picche. Va be.. Non fa niente! C'è sempre la birra a farmi compagnia



Uno dei più grandi sogni che hanno le donne è proprio fare sesso con uno sconosciuto (altrove ovviamente, non dove abitano) e non vederlo più. Tu ne hai beccata una. Magari la becco io una così.


----------



## Shevchenko (28 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Uno dei più grandi sogni che hanno le donne è proprio fare sesso con uno sconosciuto (altrove ovviamente, non dove abitano) e non vederlo più. Tu ne hai beccata una. Magari la becco io una così.



Può essere! Ormai ho smesso di chiedermi perché le ragazze si comportano in determinati modi.. Tanto è inutile farsi domande che non avranno mai una risposta ben precisa 
Diciamo che io sarei voluto diventare il suo amico di letto, quindi probabilmente avevamo idee ben diverse. Ma va be. Venivo da un periodo fortunato con le tipe... Ora mi aspetto mesi di carestia, perché in genere accade sempre questo. Tante in un colpo solo e poche nel lungo periodo. Per fortuna ci sono gli amici e soprattutto la birra  
A proposito di birra, mi pare d'aver capito che non sono l'unico utente del forum a cui piace bere... Sarebbe bello aprire una discussione "un po' stupida" sulle nostre sbronze migliori/peggiori son sicuro che ci sarebbe molto da ridere. Io ne avrei molte da raccontare  ma non so in quale sezione potrei aprire una discussione del genere


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Può essere! Ormai ho smesso di chiedermi perché le ragazze si comportano in determinati modi.. Tanto è inutile farsi domande che non avranno mai una risposta ben precisa
> Diciamo che io sarei voluto diventare il suo amico di letto, quindi probabilmente avevamo idee ben diverse. Ma va be. Venivo da un periodo fortunato con le tipe... Ora mi aspetto mesi di carestia, perché in genere accade sempre questo. Tante in un colpo solo e poche nel lungo periodo. Per fortuna ci sono gli amici e soprattutto la birra
> A proposito di birra, mi pare d'aver capito che non sono l'unico utente del forum a cui piace bere... Sarebbe bello aprire una discussione "un po' stupida" sulle nostre sbronze migliori/peggiori son sicuro che ci sarebbe molto da ridere. Io ne avrei molte da raccontare  ma non so in quale sezione potrei aprire una discussione del genere



In questa puoi aprirlo.


----------



## Miro (28 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ahahaha. Tra l'altro la storia è finita subito... Ero abbastanza gasato, ed ero sicuro di rivederla ancora qualche volta. Ci sentivamo spesso e ci eravamo messi d'accordo per rivederci, ma lei *ad un certo punto ha smesso di rispondere ai miei messaggi e credo mi abbia pure bloccato su whatsapp, *anche se non so il motivo di tale mossa. Probabilmente non le importava molto di me e mi ha tirato il due di picche. Va be.. Non fa niente! C'è sempre la birra a farmi compagnia



Che cosa patetica...vabbè, sesso a parte non hai perso proprio nulla.
Per quanto mi riguarda me, pur essendoci ragazze che mi stimolano, quando penso al dovermi "impegnare" ed iniziare una relazione mi sale un misto di ansia/paura/apatia/menefreghismo...e non ci provo nemmeno a conoscerle; mi divido in momenti in cui mi dico "ma si buttiamoci" e altri in cui dico "chissene, sto bene da solo/chi me lo fa fare/sono tutte meretrici fuma"


----------



## James Watson (29 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Che fortuna che hai. Sei mesi in Spagna ha fare un lavoro che ti piace è la cosa più bella che possa capitare ad un giovane, addirittura nei mesi estivi. *Mi sa che la tua ragazza può iniziare la ricerca di un nuovo ragazzo*. Dove vai precisamente?



Ma anche no.
Comunque sono a Saragozza..


----------



## Mou (29 Giugno 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ma anche no.
> Comunque sono a Saragozza..



Se la relazione è seria, rimarrete insieme. Sei mesi sono davvero poco, anche perché tu non va in Australia ma ad un'ora e mezza di volo dall'Italia. Certo, vi vedrete di meno e anche lei sarà costretta a muoversi, ma non mi sembra una cosa così grave. 
Io attualmente studio a 4 ore di treno dalla mia ragazza, e stiamo insieme da due anni e mezzo! Non torno spesso, ma sono felice con lei e resistiamo. Quindi... Non partire per la fidanzata mi sembra una sciocchezza, la vita è la tua è se ti ama ti segue.


----------



## James Watson (29 Giugno 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Se la relazione è seria, rimarrete insieme. Sei mesi sono davvero poco, anche perché tu non va in Australia ma ad un'ora e mezza di volo dall'Italia. Certo, vi vedrete di meno e anche lei sarà costretta a muoversi, ma non mi sembra una cosa così grave.
> Io attualmente studio a 4 ore di treno dalla mia ragazza, e stiamo insieme da due anni e mezzo! Non torno spesso, ma sono felice con lei e resistiamo. Quindi... Non partire per la fidanzata mi sembra una sciocchezza, la vita è la tua è se ti ama ti segue.


 

sono già partito in realtà, per ora va bene!
Anzi, questa distanza mi sta facendo riflettere molto, e ci sta, paradossalmente unendo sempre di più (ora mi gratto, non vorrei tirarmela da solo!). Grazie


----------



## andre (29 Giugno 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> sono già partito in realtà, per ora va bene!
> Anzi, questa distanza mi sta facendo riflettere molto, e ci sta, paradossalmente unendo sempre di più (ora mi gratto, non vorrei tirarmela da solo!). Grazie



Per me sarà il contrario...io confinato a Milano e lei che a gennaio parte 6 mesi per l'America...sarà durissima


----------



## James Watson (29 Giugno 2015)

andre ha scritto:


> Per me sarà il contrario...io confinato a Milano e lei che a gennaio parte 6 mesi per l'America...sarà durissima



Fatti coraggio, c'è un detto che mi hanno raccontato.. la lontananza è come il vento, spegne i piccoli fuochi ma alimenta i grandi incendi.
Detti a parte, la lontananza è dura, ma a volte consente di riflettere bene su quanto sia importante o meno un rapporto.

(comunque l'avete buttata sul piano della ragazza ed è comprensibile, ma la mia preoccupazione maggiore resta la salute di mio padre.. (e per fortuna le cose stanno andando bene, per ora))


----------



## Butcher (29 Giugno 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> sono già partito in realtà, per ora va bene!
> Anzi, questa distanza mi sta facendo riflettere molto, e ci sta, paradossalmente unendo sempre di più (ora mi gratto, non vorrei tirarmela da solo!). Grazie







Scusa ma non ho resistito


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Giugno 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Volevo ringraziare il caos acquisizione Milan,nonché i più esperti,i cui interventi mi hanno aiutato a comprendere alcune questioni,perché ho passato l'esame di diritto commerciale,uno di quelli che nella mia facoltà sia per la materia che per il professore sono ritenuti "impossibili". Ora me ne manca solo uno e poi sarà finalmente estate!



Bene.Ti invio il numero del conto, cosi potrai fare il bonifico all'Admin


----------



## MissRossonera (29 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bene.Ti invio il numero del conto, cosi potrai fare il bonifico all'Admin



Venale.


----------



## Nicco (29 Giugno 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Fatti coraggio, c'è un detto che mi hanno raccontato.. la lontananza è come il vento, spegne i piccoli fuochi ma alimenta i grandi incendi.
> Detti a parte, la lontananza è dura, ma a volte consente di riflettere bene su quanto sia importante o meno un rapporto.
> 
> (comunque l'avete buttata sul piano della ragazza ed è comprensibile, ma la mia preoccupazione maggiore resta la salute di mio padre.. (e per fortuna le cose stanno andando bene, per ora))


----------



## andre (29 Giugno 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Fatti coraggio, c'è un detto che mi hanno raccontato.. la lontananza è come il vento, spegne i piccoli fuochi ma alimenta i grandi incendi.
> Detti a parte, la lontananza è dura, ma a volte consente di riflettere bene su quanto sia importante o meno un rapporto.
> 
> (comunque l'avete buttata sul piano della ragazza ed è comprensibile, ma la mia preoccupazione maggiore resta la salute di mio padre.. (e per fortuna le cose stanno andando bene, per ora))



Sto già guardando i voli per raggiungerla una settimana ma i costi mi sembrano proibitivi...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Giugno 2015)

Sono in una situazione abbastanza simile. A meta luglio parto per i Stati Uniti per fare 6 mesi di stage e personalmente non so se non voglio fare l'esperienza di essere 'libero' in quel tempo o no. Perche personalmente credo ci sia da porsi questa domanda:
In venti anni, quando pensi indietro: Dirai che non hai usato pienamente un esperienza unica nella tua vita o dirai che hai fatto bene a rimanere fedele/rimanere insiema alla ragazza?

Per me non e una domanda semplice.


----------



## Renegade (29 Giugno 2015)

Le relazioni a distanza non funzionano mai. Perché le persone sono fragili. Non è malafede. Prima o poi l'una/o tradirà l'altro/a. Va sempre così.


----------



## James Watson (30 Giugno 2015)

Queste però non sono "relazioni a distanza", sono periodi di lontananza limitati nel tempo causati da motivi di "forza maggiore". Almeno, parlando per me non è mai venuto meno il progetto di ritornare presto e costruirsi insieme una vita comune.


----------



## francylomba (30 Giugno 2015)

da 5 anni sono a 4 ore di treno dal mio ragazzo , non è vero che tutte le relazioni a distanza non funzionano! 
james watson spulciati bene i siti ryanair  io il mio ragazzo lo vedo una volta ogni 3/4 settimane.. è tosta ma la si fa.. sperando in tempi migliori e di andare a abitare insieme


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Giugno 2015)

Mi sto frequentando da oltre un mesetto con una ragazza e proprio ieri abbiamo deciso di evolvere il rapporto e stando quindi insieme ufficialmente. Devo dire la verità: all'inizio il mio unico obiettivo era solo divertirmi un po', come faccio da anni, però poi conoscendola meglio ho capito che era una gran brava ragazza e valeva la pena tentare di costruire qualcosa insieme. Speriamo che tutto possa filare liscio.


----------



## Renegade (1 Luglio 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Queste però non sono "relazioni a distanza", sono periodi di lontananza limitati nel tempo causati da motivi di "forza maggiore". Almeno, parlando per me non è mai venuto meno il progetto di ritornare presto e costruirsi insieme una vita comune.



Non l'ho detto con antipatia, anzi. Ti auguro duri il più a lungo possibile e tu possa essere felice. Parlavo per una mia semplice opinione, basata anche sul fatto che molti miei amici, per quanto ''innamoratissimi'', dovendo separarsi anche per brevi periodi hanno fatto quella fine. Per me le persone sono fragili. Non dovrebbero farsi promesse che non possono mantenere o illudersi causando il male di entrambi. Ma non dare più di tanto peso alle mie parole e goditi il momento


----------



## Shevchenko (1 Luglio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Sono in una situazione abbastanza simile. A meta luglio parto per i Stati Uniti per fare 6 mesi di stage e personalmente non so se non voglio fare l'esperienza di essere 'libero' in quel tempo o no. Perche personalmente credo ci sia da porsi questa domanda:
> In venti anni, quando pensi indietro: Dirai che non hai usato pienamente un esperienza unica nella tua vita o dirai che hai fatto bene a rimanere fedele/rimanere insiema alla ragazza?
> 
> Per me non e una domanda semplice.



È una bella domanda. Per me devi pensare solamente a te stesso. Non devi pensare a lei, la vita è tua, l'esperienza che farai pure. Si vive una volta sola e per quanto possa sembrare strano "morto un papa se ne fa un'altro." Poniti le domande più pungenti e sta attento ai primi pensieri che ti passano in testa appena ti rispondi. Li c'è la vera risposta  



francylomba ha scritto:


> da 5 anni sono a 4 ore di treno dal mio ragazzo , non è vero che tutte le relazioni a distanza non funzionano!
> james watson spulciati bene i siti ryanair  io il mio ragazzo lo vedo una volta ogni 3/4 settimane.. è tosta ma la si fa.. sperando in tempi migliori e di andare a abitare insieme




Ma come fai? Come fai a sopportare una situazione del genere? Ti giuro che la mia non è una provocazione, vorrei solamente capire. Io vedendo una cosa del genere penso solo a due cose: 1) Sono innamorati tantissimo. 2) Uno dei due (se non entrambi) è un bugiardo. Spero ovviamente che nel tuo caso sia l'opzione numero 1! Io non ce la farei mai a vivere una cosa del genere. Stare così lontano, perdere 3/4 della vita di coppia, non poter condividere ogni giorno la mia vita con lei etc. Dover andare via ogni volta per vederla mi farebbe impazzire. Per non parlare del fatto che odio scrivere troppo. Odio avere lunghe conversazioni al cell o chiamate troppo lunghe, ma non vale solo per le persone lontane, vale anche per le persone a me vicine. Ogni tanto tolgo il WiFi e il 3g apposta perché odio scrivere troppo. Ho il cell che mi suona tutto il giorno, la cosa mi fa impazzire già ora che sono single, figuriamoci da fidanzato e per di più con una ragazza lontana. Quindi io ti stimo molto per questo, perché posso immaginare quanto sia dura, soprattutto ti stimo perché sei capace di fare una cosa che io non sarò mai in grado di fare. Ti auguro che vada tutto bene e che tu un giorno possa stare vicina al tuo ragazzo.


----------



## de sica (1 Luglio 2015)

Problema sentimentale  :

Qualche giorno fa ho rincontrato una delle mie ex, e ammetto che sono rimasto colpito dal cambiamento che ha fatto nell'ultimo periodo. Ci siamo continuati a salutare occasionalmente e anche a scambiare due parole faccia a faccia. Tuttavia ieri, stavamo seduti in due tavoli vicini tra di loro ad un bar, quando se n'è andata, mi è passata di fianco e non mi ha neanche salutato. Io non stavo guardando nella sua direzione però diciamo mi sarei aspettato che mi salutasse da dietro insomma..
La sera gli scrivo un messaggio chiedendogli perché non mi avesse salutato, e lei mi risponde in maniera un po' fredda dicendo che non l'avevo guardata neanche in faccia. Ho cercato di fargli capire che stavo sentendo un discorso importante e per questo non mi ero girato a guardarla. Lei ha detto che comunque insieme ad una sua amica, ci avevano salutato in modo generale. (ma chi? se sto parlando di te e di me!  )Allora gli ho fatto una battuta, per cercare di rompere un po' il ghiaccio, dicendoli che aveva sviato la mia domanda con questa scusa (un po' banale).. Niente non mi ha più risposto. Io sarei un po' curioso nel sapere perché non mi abbia risposto, però non vorrei sembrare apprensivo. Qualcuno ha consigli? Dovrei tentare di scriverle un'altra volta?

ps: ieri quando se ne andava era in compagnia di un tizio, ma fatico a credere che fosse uno con cui potesse essere fidanzata date le troppe differenze, a mio parere. Penso fosse più un amico


----------



## Dexter (1 Luglio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Problema sentimentale  :
> 
> Qualche giorno fa ho rincontrato una delle mie ex, e ammetto che sono rimasto colpito dal cambiamento che ha fatto nell'ultimo periodo. Ci siamo continuati a salutare occasionalmente e anche a scambiare due parole faccia a faccia. Tuttavia ieri, stavamo seduti in due tavoli vicini tra di loro ad un bar, quando se n'è andata, mi è passata di fianco e non mi ha neanche salutato. Io non stavo guardando nella sua direzione però diciamo mi sarei aspettato che mi salutasse da dietro insomma..
> La sera gli scrivo un messaggio chiedendogli perché non mi avesse salutato, e lei mi risponde in maniera un po' fredda dicendo che non l'avevo guardata neanche in faccia. Ho cercato di fargli capire che stavo sentendo un discorso importante e per questo non mi ero girato a guardarla. Lei ha detto che comunque insieme ad una sua amica, ci avevano salutato in modo generale. (ma chi? se sto parlando di te e di me!  )Allora gli ho fatto una battuta, per cercare di rompere un po' il ghiaccio, dicendoli che aveva sviato la mia domanda con questa scusa (un po' banale).. Niente non mi ha più risposto. Io sarei un po' curioso nel sapere perché non mi abbia risposto, però non vorrei sembrare apprensivo. Qualcuno ha consigli? Dovrei tentare di scriverle un'altra volta?
> ...


Se insisti non la chiavi più, dalle donne devi farti correre dietro. Lasciala perdere qualche settimana.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Luglio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Problema sentimentale  :
> 
> Qualche giorno fa ho rincontrato una delle mie ex, e ammetto che sono rimasto colpito dal cambiamento che ha fatto nell'ultimo periodo. Ci siamo continuati a salutare occasionalmente e anche a scambiare due parole faccia a faccia. Tuttavia ieri, stavamo seduti in due tavoli vicini tra di loro ad un bar, quando se n'è andata, mi è passata di fianco e non mi ha neanche salutato. Io non stavo guardando nella sua direzione però diciamo mi sarei aspettato che mi salutasse da dietro insomma..
> La sera gli scrivo un messaggio chiedendogli perché non mi avesse salutato, e lei mi risponde in maniera un po' fredda dicendo che non l'avevo guardata neanche in faccia. Ho cercato di fargli capire che stavo sentendo un discorso importante e per questo non mi ero girato a guardarla. Lei ha detto che comunque insieme ad una sua amica, ci avevano salutato in modo generale. (ma chi? se sto parlando di te e di me!  )Allora gli ho fatto una battuta, per cercare di rompere un po' il ghiaccio, dicendoli che aveva sviato la mia domanda con questa scusa (un po' banale).. Niente non mi ha più risposto. Io sarei un po' curioso nel sapere perché non mi abbia risposto, però non vorrei sembrare apprensivo. Qualcuno ha consigli?* Dovrei tentare di scriverle un'altra volta?
> ...



Dipende qual è il tuo interesse. Tante chiacchiere ma mica hai scritto cosa vorresti


----------



## de sica (2 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Dipende qual è il tuo interesse. Tante chiacchiere ma mica hai scritto cosa vorresti



E' chiaro che il mio interesse sarebbe rifarmi sotto  
Però vorrei prima vedere se le cose potrebbero rifunzionare.. ma se lei non risponde nemmeno a dei semplici messaggi.. non saprei neanche come iniziare


----------



## de sica (2 Luglio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se insisti non la chiavi più, dalle donne devi farti correre dietro. Lasciala perdere qualche settimana.



Eh si, su questo siamo d'accordo. Però perché dovrebbe rincorrermi? non ci stiamo sentendo che uno decide di staccare un po'.. 
Saranno passati mesi e mesi dall'ultimo messaggio. Il mio sms di ieri era un provare a iniziare qualcosa!


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Luglio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> E' chiaro che il mio interesse sarebbe rifarmi sotto
> Però vorrei prima vedere se le cose potrebbero rifunzionare.. ma se lei non risponde nemmeno a dei semplici messaggi.. non saprei neanche come iniziare



Beh ormai ti sei fatto sentire... generalmente non ho mai ricontattato nessuna e per esperienza personale se c'è un interesse dall'altra parte ti ricontattano loro, magari pure a distanza siderale di tempo. Intanto le fai cuocere nel loro brodo  o magari non cuociono in niente e non ti si inc. minimamente, ma in quel caso ricontattarle non avrebbe comunque senso


----------



## Pamparulez (2 Luglio 2015)

Meno ti fai sentire piu si alzano le possibilità di inchiavardellartela di nuovo. Si..si.. Ho detto inchiavardellartela.


----------



## Dexter (2 Luglio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Eh si, su questo siamo d'accordo. Però perché dovrebbe rincorrermi? non ci stiamo sentendo che uno decide di staccare un po'..
> Saranno passati mesi e mesi dall'ultimo messaggio. Il mio sms di ieri era un provare a iniziare qualcosa!


Devi esserci indirettamente, devi farti contattare tu da lei. E' complicato, ma se le scrivi tu scordatela. Piuttosto la prossima volta che la rivedi di persona dille che ti piacerebbe prendere un caffè insieme prima o poi e vedi come si mette. Milanworld -> posta del cuore


----------



## Shevchenko (2 Luglio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Devi esserci indirettamente, devi farti contattare tu da lei. E' complicato, ma se le scrivi tu scordatela. Piuttosto la prossima volta che la rivedi di persona dille che ti piacerebbe prendere un caffè insieme prima o poi e vedi come si mette. Milanworld -> posta del cuore



Non solo!C'è anche la discussione sugli ubriaconi come me  http://www.milanworld.net/le-nostre-migliori-peggiori-sbronze-vt29674.html


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Luglio 2015)

Il nostro cane stanotte viene probabilmente sottomesso ad un intervento chirurgico molto pericoloso perche ha mangiato qualcosa con dentro un amo di pesca vicino ad un fiume 2 ore fa(e in clinica da un ora). Qualche maledetto peschiere deve averlo buttato nel erba. 

Il nostro cane ora rischia molto ed il intervento comunque sara intorno ai 2500€-3000€ (o anche di piu).


Tutto questo per colpa di qualche maledetto ignoto.


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Luglio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il nostro cane stanotte viene probabilmente sottomesso ad un intervento chirurgico molto pericoloso perche ha mangiato qualcosa con dentro un amo di pesca vicino ad un fiume 2 ore fa(e in clinica da un ora). Qualche maledetto peschiere deve averlo buttato nel erba.
> 
> Il nostro cane ora rischia molto ed il intervento comunque sara intorno ai 2500€-3000€ (o anche di piu).
> 
> ...



Cavoli mi dispiace molto!Io adoro i cani, ne ho 3!Ste cose fanno veramente girare le palle.Ma alla fine l'avete fatto operare?Se si com'è andato l'intervento?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Cavoli mi dispiace molto!Io adoro i cani, ne ho 3!Ste cose fanno veramente girare le palle.Ma alla fine l'avete fatto operare?Se si com'è andato l'intervento?



Si, hanno fatto l'intervento e hanno aperto il stomaco al povero cane per prendere l'amo e fortunatamente e andato tutto bene. 

Ora prende 4 tipi di medicina e sta abbastanza bene, ma deve esserci sempre qualcuno con lui perche non puo saltare per non rischiare di aprire la cucitura. Mercoledi ha il secondo controllo(forse ci sono piccole complicazioni, ma niente di serio mi hanno assicurato). Il nostro cane e incredibilmente sfortunato. A 11 anni ormai era il suo terzo intervento chirurgico.


Ovviamente tuttocio nella mia fase di esami universitari


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Luglio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Si, hanno fatto l'intervento e hanno aperto il stomaco al povero cane per prendere l'amo e fortunatamente e andato tutto bene.
> 
> Ora prende 4 tipi di medicina e sta abbastanza bene, ma deve esserci sempre qualcuno con lui perche non puo saltare per non rischiare di aprire la cucitura. Mercoledi ha il secondo controllo(forse ci sono piccole complicazioni, ma niente di serio mi hanno assicurato). Il nostro cane e incredibilmente sfortunato. A 11 anni ormai era il suo terzo intervento chirurgico.
> 
> ...



Son molto felice di sapere che il cane ora stia "bene" Sarà un bello sbattimento stargli dietro nella riabilitazione, ma credo lo facciate con piacere 
Se è stato sfortunato, ma è ancora li con voi significa che è una roccia di cane 

Ahaha se non passi qualche esame hai la scusa pronta stile Inzaghi: "Se non fosse stato per il cane avrei preso 30!"


----------



## Renegade (7 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Cavoli mi dispiace molto!Io adoro i cani, ne ho 3!Ste cose fanno veramente girare le palle.Ma alla fine l'avete fatto operare?Se si com'è andato l'intervento?



Pure io ne ho 3! Un Golden, un Pastore crucco e un meticcio... Ci troviamo d'accordissimo pure sul migliore amico dell'uomo ahahaha



Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Si, hanno fatto l'intervento e hanno aperto il stomaco al povero cane per prendere l'amo e fortunatamente e andato tutto bene.
> 
> Ora prende 4 tipi di medicina e sta abbastanza bene, ma deve esserci sempre qualcuno con lui perche non puo saltare per non rischiare di aprire la cucitura. Mercoledi ha il secondo controllo(forse ci sono piccole complicazioni, ma niente di serio mi hanno assicurato). Il nostro cane e incredibilmente sfortunato. A 11 anni ormai era il suo terzo intervento chirurgico.
> 
> ...



Ti/gli auguro il meglio. Sono un amante degli animali e purtroppo la stupidità nel mondo dilaga. L'importante è che si sia salvato. Un eventuale lutto è sempre devastante. E' come perdere una persona cara. Ma questo solo chi ha animali può capirlo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Son molto felice di sapere che il cane ora stia "bene" Sarà un bello sbattimento stargli dietro nella riabilitazione, ma credo lo facciate con piacere
> Se è stato sfortunato, ma è ancora li con voi significa che è una roccia di cane
> 
> Ahaha se non passi qualche esame hai la scusa pronta stile Inzaghi: "Se non fosse stato per il cane avrei preso 30!"



Il grande Pippo, dopo tutto non e stato un anno buttato al vento :fumo:




Renegade ha scritto:


> Ti/gli auguro il meglio. Sono un amante degli animali e purtroppo la stupidità nel mondo dilaga. L'importante è che si sia salvato. Un eventuale lutto è sempre devastante. E' come perdere una persona cara. Ma questo solo chi ha animali può capirlo.



Assolutamente, quando si parla del cane da noi e proprio come parlare di una persona. Quando sta male ce ne dobbiamo occupare noi e stargli vicino. Spero comunque che non ci siano ulteriori complicazioni. Parto per l'america al 17 e se poi ci sarebbe bisogno di qualcuno a stare a casa con il cane sarebbero guai.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Luglio 2015)

Non ho capito...un intervento chirurgico per il cane è costato 3000€ ?


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Luglio 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Non ho capito...un intervento chirurgico per il cane è costato 3000€ ?



E io che mi lamentavo quando il veterinario mi fece pagare 30 euro l'uno i vaccini 

In ogni caso, sono contento per la buona notizia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Luglio 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Non ho capito...un intervento chirurgico per il cane è costato 3000€ ?



Alla fine, erano 'solo' sui 1.600€(se non ci saranno complicazioni) perche bastava l'intervento nel stomaco, al inizio sembrava che fosse il caso di dover aprire il torace, un intervento ben piu complicato. Nei 1.600€ comunque sono compresi anche un intervento endoscopico(senza successo), medicine, maglia prottetiva per il cane e tariffe generalmente piu alte perche era un emergenza venerdi alle 23:00 .... Trovare un veterinario/chirurgo per animali in quel periodo e difficilismo. C'e questa clinica per animali che e costosa ma se si parla di emergenze non si puo guardare i soldi. E sembrano sempre strapieni di clienti. Poi vivo in una delle zone generalmente un po piu care della Germania (vicino a Francoforte) ed ecco spiegato il prezzo.




Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E io che mi lamentavo quando il veterinario mi fece pagare 30 euro l'uno i vaccini
> 
> In ogni caso, sono contento per la buona notizia



La prossima volta ringrazi il veterinario per il prezzo conveniente,ok?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (8 Luglio 2015)

Sono assolutamente innervosito. Una mia ex compagna di università, ricca sfondata e stupida come pochi, non ha mai studiato un cappero perché sempre in vacanza qua e la. Durante gli esami copiava senza ritegno, ma alla fine si è ritirata ed è andata a fare un non so cosa in America dove anche lei riusciva a prendere votacci assurdi (e senza mezzi termini, ha una pigna nel cervello ). Oggi tutta contenta dice che andrà a Londra per una borsa di studio/lavoro, mentre io che mi sto facendo il mazzo per passare un esame probabilmente finirò a barboneggiare in giro visto che entrare in dottorato o prendere borse di studio/assegni è un miraggio. Ma proprio tutto nella vita si può comprare?


----------



## MissRossonera (8 Luglio 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Sono assolutamente innervosito. Una mia ex compagna di università, ricca sfondata e stupida come pochi, non ha mai studiato un cappero perché sempre in vacanza qua e la. Durante gli esami copiava senza ritegno, ma alla fine si è ritirata ed è andata a fare un non so cosa in America dove anche lei riusciva a prendere votacci assurdi (e senza mezzi termini, ha una pigna nel cervello ). Oggi tutta contenta dice che andrà a Londra per una borsa di studio/lavoro, mentre io che mi sto facendo il **** per passare un esame probabilmente finirò a barboneggiare in giro visto che entrare in dottorato o prendere borse di studio/assegni è un miraggio. Ma proprio tutto nella vita si può comprare?



Non sai quanto ti capisco! Ho visto alla maturità una mia compagna cocca della prof prendere 100 come me che avevo sgobbato per 5 anni,nonostante non meritasse più di 75,ho visto gente che al test d'accesso all'università ha copiato essere più in alto di me in graduatoria,e soprattutto ho vissuto 3 anni di inferno in una facoltà in cui ho dato solo 5 materie in quasi 3 anni perchè continuavano a bocciarmi nonostante sapessi ormai i programmi a memoria (dopo avere provato 5 o 6 volte!) e gente che era "figlia di" prendere votoni. Ora mi sono trasferita in un'università privata e ho finalmente riscoperto il piacere di studiare sapendo che se ti sei fatto in quattro per mesi avrai le tue soddisfazioni e sarai giudicato da professori competenti che non fanno discriminazioni,che poi ti seguono con estrema disponibilità e gentilezza durante tutto l'anno,anche perchè siamo comunque in numero minore (lì eravamo una bolgia e ognuno era abbandonato totalmente a se stesso). Ho visto l'altro giorno all'esame una mia collega figlia di uno dei più rinomati avvocati della città (e capra come pochi) essere bocciata perchè lo meritava,indipendentemente dal cognome. Ho perso due anni ma adesso mi sento più serena,studio tantissimo come prima,ma con tranquillità. A ciò aggiungici che ovviamente la segreteria e ogni possibile servizio qui è ottimale,mentre prima ero abituata anche a sedermi a terra per la mancanza di posti, o ad impiegati assolutamente incompetenti e mail che mai ricevevano risposta. E' triste pensare che oggi nella maggior parte dei casi se vuoi un servizio efficiente devi per forza avere disponibilità economica,ma è così. Nel mondo del pubblico (anche nel privato,per carità,non è tutto perfetto,io parlo della mia esperienza) le raccomandazioni e le ingiustizie sono all'ordine del giorno. A me tutte queste batoste hanno rafforzato il carattere,ma conosco colleghe con cui ora ci siamo ritrovate (perchè da lì sono scappati in tantissimi) che stavano male,avevano attacchi di panico e principi di esaurimento nervoso,perchè vedere come il mondo vada al contrario e l'impegno e il merito non contino quasi mai fa male davvero.
Scusami per il papiro,ma mi sono sentita coinvolta dal tuo sdegno perchè lo conosco bene.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (8 Luglio 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Non sai quanto ti capisco! Ho visto alla maturità una mia compagna cocca della prof prendere 100 come me che avevo sgobbato per 5 anni,nonostante non meritasse più di 75,ho visto gente che al test d'accesso all'università ha copiato essere più in alto di me in graduatoria,e soprattutto ho vissuto 3 anni di inferno in una facoltà in cui ho dato solo 5 materie in quasi 3 anni perchè continuavano a bocciarmi nonostante sapessi ormai i programmi a memoria (dopo avere provato 5 o 6 volte!) e gente che era "figlia di" prendere votoni. Ora mi sono trasferita in un'università privata e ho finalmente riscoperto il piacere di studiare sapendo che se ti sei fatto in quattro per mesi avrai le tue soddisfazioni e sarai giudicato da professori competenti che non fanno discriminazioni,che poi ti seguono con estrema disponibilità e gentilezza durante tutto l'anno,anche perchè siamo comunque in numero minore (lì eravamo una bolgia e ognuno era abbandonato totalmente a se stesso). Ho visto l'altro giorno all'esame una mia collega figlia di uno dei più rinomati avvocati della città (e capra come pochi) essere bocciata perchè lo meritava,indipendentemente dal cognome. Ho perso due anni ma adesso mi sento più serena,studio tantissimo come prima,ma con tranquillità. A ciò aggiungici che ovviamente la segreteria e ogni possibile servizio qui è ottimale,mentre prima ero abituata anche a sedermi a terra per la mancanza di posti, o ad impiegati assolutamente incompetenti e mail che mai ricevevano risposta. E' triste pensare che oggi nella maggior parte dei casi se vuoi un servizio efficiente devi per forza avere disponibilità economica,ma è così. Nel mondo del pubblico (anche nel privato,per carità,non è tutto perfetto,io parlo della mia esperienza) le raccomandazioni e le ingiustizie sono all'ordine del giorno. A me tutte queste batoste hanno rafforzato il carattere,ma conosco colleghe con cui ora ci siamo ritrovate (perchè da lì sono scappati in tantissimi) che stavano male,avevano attacchi di panico e principi di esaurimento nervoso,perchè vedere come il mondo vada al contrario e l'impegno e il merito non contino quasi mai fa male davvero.
> Scusami per il papiro,ma mi sono sentita coinvolta dal tuo sdegno perchè lo conosco bene.



No no nessuna scusa, anzi. Queste cose sono all'ordine del giorno purtroppo ma veramente oggi mi ha fatto girare. Non vado nemmeno in vacanza a causa di esami, questa tizia ogni mese va in giro per il Mondo e adesso va a Londra a lavorare. Mamma mamma che nervoso.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Luglio 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Sono assolutamente innervosito. Una mia ex compagna di università, ricca sfondata e stupida come pochi, non ha mai studiato un cappero perché sempre in vacanza qua e la. Durante gli esami copiava senza ritegno, ma alla fine si è ritirata ed è andata a fare un non so cosa in America dove anche lei riusciva a prendere votacci assurdi (e senza mezzi termini, ha una pigna nel cervello ). Oggi tutta contenta dice che andrà a Londra per una borsa di studio/lavoro, mentre io che mi sto facendo il mazzo per passare un esame probabilmente finirò a barboneggiare in giro visto che entrare in dottorato o prendere borse di studio/assegni è un miraggio. *Ma proprio tutto nella vita si può comprare?*



Purtroppo si.

Ti capisco benissimo. C'e troppa gente che vive del rendimento dei parenti e con i soldi puo scegliere la via piu semplice. Domanda a caso: Imagino che questa ragazza non lavora, prende i soldi dallsa famiglia e comunque si lamenta tutto il tempo perche e cosi 'stressata'. E giusto cosi?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (9 Luglio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Purtroppo si.
> 
> Ti capisco benissimo. C'e troppa gente che vive del rendimento dei parenti e con i soldi puo scegliere la via piu semplice. Domanda a caso: Imagino che questa ragazza non lavora, prende i soldi dallsa famiglia e comunque si lamenta tutto il tempo perche e cosi 'stressata'. E giusto cosi?



Si si tutto giusto. Quando era qua all'università con me praticamente passava le giornate per i negozi... tanto per capire il tipo di persona. E poi si lamentava quando non passava gli esami, cioè dimmi te. E adesso d'improvviso borsa di studio a LONDRA. Bene cosi dai. Io Londra praticamente la vedrò solo in cartina.


----------



## James Watson (15 Luglio 2015)

Sono sull'orlo di una crisi di nervi. Seriamente. Tra poco sbrocco.


----------



## Hammer (15 Luglio 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Sono sull'orlo di una crisi di nervi. Seriamente. Tra poco sbrocco.



Trasferimento?


----------



## Doctore (15 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E' come perdere una persona cara. Ma questo solo chi ha animali può capirlo.



Sono 6 anni che è morta la mia gatta...e quando ci penso è come quel drammatico giorno.
Certe ferite non si rimarginano mai...vale per animali,persone che hai voluto bene.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ti/gli auguro il meglio. Sono un amante degli animali e purtroppo la stupidità nel mondo dilaga. L'importante è che si sia salvato. Un eventuale lutto è sempre devastante. E' come perdere una persona cara. Ma questo solo chi ha animali può capirlo.



Molti non capiranno mai.
Per me i cani sono come figli, ne ho già persi molti e la mia sofferenza ogni volta è estrema.
Ma l'amore e la gioia che mi danno nei loro 12-13 anni di vita sono talmente grandi che vale la pena sopportare questo dolore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Luglio 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Sono assolutamente innervosito. Una mia ex compagna di università, ricca sfondata e stupida come pochi, non ha mai studiato un cappero perché sempre in vacanza qua e la. Durante gli esami copiava senza ritegno, ma alla fine si è ritirata ed è andata a fare un non so cosa in America dove anche lei riusciva a prendere votacci assurdi (e senza mezzi termini, ha una pigna nel cervello ). Oggi tutta contenta dice che andrà a Londra per una borsa di studio/lavoro, mentre io che mi sto facendo il mazzo per passare un esame probabilmente finirò a barboneggiare in giro visto che entrare in dottorato o prendere borse di studio/assegni è un miraggio. Ma proprio tutto nella vita si può comprare?



No..il rispetto, quello vero, la stima, l'amicizia e anche l'amore non si possono comprare...poi chiaro, sono cose che non fregano a nessuno e quindi chi ci fa caso?...Per certi aspetti pure la salute non la puoi comprare ed è un bene..è bello che la morte sia equa con tutti..


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Luglio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Sono 6 anni che è morta la mia gatta...e quando ci penso è come quel drammatico giorno.
> Certe ferite non si rimarginano mai...vale per animali,persone che hai voluto bene.



Confermo..2 anni fa ho dovuto sopprimere per un tumore la mia cagnolina..sono stato con lei fino all'ultimo secondo e non auguro a nessuno di provare la sensazione di veder morire sotto agli occhi un essere a cui vuoi bene..


----------



## Butcher (15 Luglio 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Sono assolutamente innervosito. Una mia ex compagna di università, ricca sfondata e stupida come pochi, non ha mai studiato un cappero perché sempre in vacanza qua e la. Durante gli esami copiava senza ritegno, ma alla fine si è ritirata ed è andata a fare un non so cosa in America dove anche lei riusciva a prendere votacci assurdi (e senza mezzi termini, ha una pigna nel cervello ). Oggi tutta contenta dice che andrà a Londra per una borsa di studio/lavoro, mentre io che mi sto facendo il mazzo per passare un esame probabilmente finirò a barboneggiare in giro visto che entrare in dottorato o prendere borse di studio/assegni è un miraggio. Ma proprio tutto nella vita si può comprare?



Mi piace pensare che ci sarà giustizia per tutti. 
Lo so, mi illudo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Confermo..2 anni fa ho dovuto sopprimere per un tumore la mia cagnolina..sono stato con lei fino all'ultimo secondo e non auguro a nessuno di provare la sensazione di veder morire sotto agli occhi un essere a cui vuoi bene..



E successo anche con un nostro cane ormai 10 anni fa. Una cosa che ti distrugge letteralmente. Guardarli nei occhi mentre tutto questo e qualcosa di inspiegabile. Ancora oggi mi turba tantissimo se ci penso.


----------



## neversayconte (16 Luglio 2015)

angolo dello sfogo: 
due anni che non faccio sesso; inoltre mi rendo conto di essere un inetto nel corteggiamento. 
lavoro: sottoretribuito, alienante (non mi permette di avere contatti con la gente). 
vita sociale: quasi inesistente. 
hobbies: inizio molti hobbies ma poi mi stanco e non li porto a termine. 
aspetto estetico: non ho niente che non va, se non una calvizie aggressiva che non riesco ad arginare e che mi abbatte l'autostima.
un disastro.


----------



## Renegade (16 Luglio 2015)

[MENTION=124]Doctore[/MENTION] [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] [MENTION=1483]Tifoso Di Tastiera[/MENTION] 

Mi avete riaperto una profondissima ferita... Posso solo dire:







Spero di rincontrarla su quel ponte, un giorno...


----------



## James Watson (16 Luglio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Trasferimento?



No no, un insieme di cose diverse. La maggior parte legate alla mia vita privata, cmq oggi va già molto meglio!


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Luglio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Sono 6 anni che è morta la mia gatta...e quando ci penso è come quel drammatico giorno.
> Certe ferite non si rimarginano mai...vale per animali,persone che hai voluto bene.



ti consiglio di adottarne altri. 
2 anni fa abbiamo dovuto far sopprimere uno dei miei gatti, perchè dopo un'avvelenamento ha fatto un calvario di qualche mese con crisi epilettiche che l'avevano ridotto ad un vegetale quasi, povera stella. 

questo succedeva nel luglio di 2 anni fa, poi nel giro di un paio di mesi ho avuto la fortuna che capitassero a casa mia altri 2 gatti (una già grandicella, sfrattata da una colonia felina, e un micino di un mese che qualcuno ha buttato nel mio giardino). 
è stato il regalo migliore che mi potessero fare per alleviare il dispiacere della morte dell'altro gatto.


----------



## francylomba (16 Luglio 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> angolo dello sfogo:
> due anni che non faccio sesso; inoltre mi rendo conto di essere un inetto nel corteggiamento.
> lavoro: sottoretribuito, alienante (non mi permette di avere contatti con la gente).
> vita sociale: quasi inesistente.
> ...




su su tutto passa  
ultimamente per parecchia gente l'umore è sotto i tacchi ( e succede anche per l'autostima di riflesso) .. bisogna essere ottimisti ( parlo io che sono peggio di leopardi ahah) prima o poi tutto migliora
riguardo alle calvizie.. o una bella rasatina o chiedi consiglio al tuo avatar


----------



## francylomba (16 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> È una bella domanda. Per me devi pensare solamente a te stesso. Non devi pensare a lei, la vita è tua, l'esperienza che farai pure. Si vive una volta sola e per quanto possa sembrare strano "morto un papa se ne fa un'altro." Poniti le domande più pungenti e sta attento ai primi pensieri che ti passano in testa appena ti rispondi. Li c'è la vera risposta
> 
> 
> 
> ...




si è la numero 1 .. cosa vuoi si va avanti .. potrei scrivere un libro di tutto quello che mi è successo e mi succede .. ma ho trovato la mia anima gemella che è praticamente perfetta ( a parte che tifa roma ma dettagli ) e spero sempre di riuscire a portare a un livello successivo la relazione  
ps : grazie per gli auguri e scusa ma ho letto ora la notifica


----------



## Doctore (16 Luglio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ti consiglio di adottarne altri.
> 2 anni fa abbiamo dovuto far sopprimere uno dei miei gatti, perchè dopo un'avvelenamento ha fatto un calvario di qualche mese con crisi epilettiche che l'avevano ridotto ad un vegetale quasi, povera stella.
> 
> questo succedeva nel luglio di 2 anni fa, poi nel giro di un paio di mesi ho avuto la fortuna che capitassero a casa mia altri 2 gatti (una già grandicella, sfrattata da una colonia felina, e un micino di un mese che qualcuno ha buttato nel mio giardino).
> è stato il regalo migliore che mi potessero fare per alleviare il dispiacere della morte dell'altro gatto.



ho un altra gattina...l ho presa dopo 2 mesi dal fatto.
Sono contentissimo della mia attuale gattina...pero quando penso a quel maledetto giorno mi si stringe sempre il cuore anche se è passato tanto tempo.


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Luglio 2015)

Ho letto che avete scritto dei vostri animali deceduti.Mi dispiace parecchio, so come vi sentite.Io sono stato costretto a sopprimere il mio cane 2 anni fa.Era un incrocio tra un Pitbull e un Corso.Era un cane fantastico, di stazza grande, ma dolcissimo, soprattutto con le persone.Purtroppo noi non andiamo d'accordo con molte persone (stupide come poche) qua nella mia via.Prima che il mio cane morisse, il cagnolino della mia vicina (non so come fece) entrò nella mia proprietà e il mio cane (che girava liberamente nella mia proprietà, visto che è tutto recintato) lo uccise, perchè andò ad urinare proprio nel suo territorio.Nonostante l'odio coi vicini cercammo in tutti i modi di salvare il cane, chiamammo il veterinario (pagato da noi) ma non ci fu nulla da fare.Il veterinario disse che il gesto del mio cane era stato puramente istintivo perchè senti' sotto attacco il suo terreno.Da quel gesto i miei vicini iniziarono ad infamare il mio cane, dicevano che lo lasciavo libero per strada da solo (cosa mai avvenuta) e cose di sto genere.Raccolsero pure delle firma per farlo sopprimere e la vinsero.Il comune si presentò da noi con un plico di carte e cose simili e fummo costretti a sopprimerlo.Consultammo pure l'avvocato di famiglia, ma non ci fu nulla da fare.

Ricordo ancora quel giorno come se fosse ieri.Il cane mezz'ora prima che venisse il veterinario a casa, per fargli l'iniezione letale, aveva già capito tutto.Era agitato e continuava a "piangere" Non so come fece a percepire cosa sarebbe successo.Forse lo capi' dal volto e dallo stato d'animo che avevamo io e mio fratello.Mia madre e l'altro mio fratello se ne andarono di casa perchè non vollero assistere.Fu straziante!Non riuscivamo a tenerlo fermo e potete immaginare il motivo, non era un cane piccolo.Ricordo i suoi occhi che mi fissavano e che pareva dicessero "Perchè mi fai questo?Perchè mi tradisci in questo modo?" Dopo qualche minuto di "lotta" prevalemmo e il mio bel cagnone se ne andò. Fu straziante, davvero.D'altronde l'alternativa era farlo prendere e farlo sopprimere da altra gente.Preferimmo tirare fuori le palle (io e mio fratello) e farlo morire tra le braccia di chi lo amava.
Odio ancora i miei vicini per questo.La pagheranno, questo è sicuro.Per fortuna il karma ne ha già fregati un paio e io non posso che godere.Non potrò che godere di ogni disgrazia che gli accadrà.Il perdono non esiste per quella gente.Se gli strupreranno,uccideranno brutalmente figli, parenti, amici etc. Io non potrò far altro che godere, stapperò la bottiglia del miglior vino che ho in casa e festeggerò come se non ci fosse un domani.Perchè solo in questo modo potranno capire cosa significa perdere qualcuno a cui si tiene veramente.Dal profondo del cuore gli auguro le cose peggiori di questo mondo e non mi vergogno nemmeno un po' per questo.


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Luglio 2015)

[MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] amico mio, mi sa che mi sono messo nei casini con una tipa. Mi devi aiutare


----------



## Renegade (24 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> @Renegade amico mio, mi sa che mi sono messo nei casini con una tipa. Mi devi aiutare



Visto che hai invocato proprio me devo dedurre che stai perdendo il tuo libero arbitrio. Sembrerò Barney Stinson ma sai come la penso sull'amore, Ted 

PS. Non sono riuscito a commentare il tuo racconto sopra. Mi si è stretto troppo il cuore. Che ******** che ci sono al mondo.


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Visto che hai invocato proprio me devo dedurre che stai perdendo il tuo libero arbitrio. Sembrerò Barney Stinson ma sai come la penso sull'amore, Ted
> 
> PS. Non sono riuscito a commentare il tuo racconto sopra. Mi si è stretto troppo il cuore. Che ******** che ci sono al mondo.



Già sto proprio perdendo il mio libero arbitrio. Questa mi sta proprio fregando. Devo trovare il modo per staccarmi di corsa da lei prima che sia troppo tardi. Si accettano consigli mio caro amico 

Figurati non preoccuparti per la storia sul mio cane. Forse è meglio cosi, che non abbia risposto nessuno. Certe cose è meglio cercare di dimenticarle anche se è una cosa quasi impossibile.


----------



## Renegade (24 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Già sto proprio perdendo il mio libero arbitrio. Questa mi sta proprio fregando. Devo trovare il modo per staccarmi di corsa da lei prima che sia troppo tardi. Si accettano consigli mio caro amico
> 
> Figurati non preoccuparti per la storia sul mio cane. Forse è meglio cosi, che non abbia risposto nessuno. Certe cose è meglio cercare di dimenticarle anche se è una cosa quasi impossibile.



Te l'ho già detto in passato. L'amore, proprio come l'odio, distorce i punti di vista, le visioni. Macchia i pensieri ed attua terrorismo tra le tue idee. L'amore porta a svendere gli ultimi centimetri del proprio _amor_ proprio, talvolta la dignità. Porta a diventare una parodia di ciò che si è davvero. Si compiono gesti, si fanno pensieri e si dicono parole che in una condizione logica e con un minimo di ratio non accadrebbero poiché prive di senso. L'amore porta all'autolesionismo e all'annullamento del proprio io a favore dell'altro. E per me questa non è una forma da cui attingere qualcosa di concreto. Vale lo stesso discorso dell'odio. Sono sentimenti fuorvianti che annullano lo status quo in favore di una serie di emozioni e momenti temporanei. E ho visto persone devastate dalle due cose. Per me sono solo due concetti di contorno nella vita di un essere umano. Ma la fragilità insita in ognuno di noi porta ad avere quasi una dipendenza nei loro confronti e ad esserne succubi in maniera morbosa. Io me ne sottraggo, almeno finché non giungerà qualcosa per cui valga la pena una simile metamorfosi interiore. Fortunatamente, sinora, conosco amor proprio e trovo nella libertà la mia amante migliore. A volte avere tutto è come non possedere niente. Ma se io perdessi la capacità di pensare, la libertà di giungere ad un'idea, il privilegio di immergermi nella mia mente nelle sue stanze più recondite, allora avrei perso davvero tutto. Quindi il consiglio è il solito: sottraiti e goditi l'avventura. Siamo giovani, un giorno ne varrà la pena. Ma _non_ oggi.


----------



## Bioware (24 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Te l'ho già detto in passato. L'amore, proprio come l'odio, distorce i punti di vista, le visioni. Macchia i pensieri ed attua terrorismo tra le tue idee. L'amore porta a svendere gli ultimi centimetri del proprio _amor_ proprio, talvolta la dignità. Porta a diventare una parodia di ciò che si è davvero. Si compiono gesti, si fanno pensieri e si dicono parole che in una condizione logica e con un minimo di ratio non accadrebbero poiché prive di senso. L'amore porta all'autolesionismo e all'annullamento del proprio io a favore dell'altro. E per me questa non è una forma da cui attingere qualcosa di concreto. Vale lo stesso discorso dell'odio. Sono sentimenti fuorvianti che annullano lo status quo in favore di una serie di emozioni e momenti temporanei. E ho visto persone devastate dalle due cose. Per me sono solo due concetti di contorno nella vita di un essere umano. Ma la fragilità insita in ognuno di noi porta ad avere quasi una dipendenza nei loro confronti e ad esserne succubi in maniera morbosa. Io me ne sottraggo, almeno finché non giungerà qualcosa per cui valga la pena una simile metamorfosi interiore. Fortunatamente, sinora, conosco amor proprio e trovo nella libertà la mia amante migliore. A volte avere tutto è come non possedere niente. Ma se io perdessi la capacità di pensare, la libertà di giungere ad un'idea, il privilegio di immergermi nella mia mente nelle sue stanze più recondite, allora avrei perso davvero tutto. Quindi il consiglio è il solito: sottraiti e goditi l'avventura. Siamo giovani, un giorno ne varrà la pena. Ma _non_ oggi.



È giusto quello che dici, ma occhio a non esagerare. Rifuggere per codardia un sentimento e non contemplarlo nemmeno non è molto più onorevole di innamorarsi e dimenticarsi di esser individui. La vita è una sola, sembrerà una frase banale ma ogni lasciata è veramente persa. Ci sono persone che si distruggono per amore, ma altre che si elevano grazie ad esso. Ci sono persone che stanno bene da single, ci sono persone che han paura dell'abbandono e altre che vorrebbero innamorarsi, ma avendo l'autostima sotto le scarpe non ritengono questo sia possibile. Ogni persona e fatta a suo modo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ho letto che avete scritto dei vostri animali deceduti.Mi dispiace parecchio, so come vi sentite.Io sono stato costretto a sopprimere il mio cane 2 anni fa.Era un incrocio tra un Pitbull e un Corso.Era un cane fantastico, di stazza grande, ma dolcissimo, soprattutto con le persone.Purtroppo noi non andiamo d'accordo con molte persone (stupide come poche) qua nella mia via.Prima che il mio cane morisse, il cagnolino della mia vicina (non so come fece) entrò nella mia proprietà e il mio cane (che girava liberamente nella mia proprietà, visto che è tutto recintato) lo uccise, perchè andò ad urinare proprio nel suo territorio.Nonostante l'odio coi vicini cercammo in tutti i modi di salvare il cane, chiamammo il veterinario (pagato da noi) ma non ci fu nulla da fare.Il veterinario disse che il gesto del mio cane era stato puramente istintivo perchè senti' sotto attacco il suo terreno.Da quel gesto i miei vicini iniziarono ad infamare il mio cane, dicevano che lo lasciavo libero per strada da solo (cosa mai avvenuta) e cose di sto genere.Raccolsero pure delle firma per farlo sopprimere e la vinsero.Il comune si presentò da noi con un plico di carte e cose simili e fummo costretti a sopprimerlo.Consultammo pure l'avvocato di famiglia, ma non ci fu nulla da fare.
> 
> Ricordo ancora quel giorno come se fosse ieri.Il cane mezz'ora prima che venisse il veterinario a casa, per fargli l'iniezione letale, aveva già capito tutto.Era agitato e continuava a "piangere" Non so come fece a percepire cosa sarebbe successo.Forse lo capi' dal volto e dallo stato d'animo che avevamo io e mio fratello.Mia madre e l'altro mio fratello se ne andarono di casa perchè non vollero assistere.Fu straziante!Non riuscivamo a tenerlo fermo e potete immaginare il motivo, non era un cane piccolo.Ricordo i suoi occhi che mi fissavano e che pareva dicessero "Perchè mi fai questo?Perchè mi tradisci in questo modo?" Dopo qualche minuto di "lotta" prevalemmo e il mio bel cagnone se ne andò. Fu straziante, davvero.D'altronde l'alternativa era farlo prendere e farlo sopprimere da altra gente.Preferimmo tirare fuori le palle (io e mio fratello) e farlo morire tra le braccia di chi lo amava.
> Odio ancora i miei vicini per questo.La pagheranno, questo è sicuro.Per fortuna il karma ne ha già fregati un paio e io non posso che godere.Non potrò che godere di ogni disgrazia che gli accadrà.Il perdono non esiste per quella gente.Se gli strupreranno,uccideranno brutalmente figli, parenti, amici etc. Io non potrò far altro che godere, stapperò la bottiglia del miglior vino che ho in casa e festeggerò come se non ci fosse un domani.Perchè solo in questo modo potranno capire cosa significa perdere qualcuno a cui si tiene veramente.Dal profondo del cuore gli auguro le cose peggiori di questo mondo e non mi vergogno nemmeno un po' per questo.



Il tuo racconto mi spezza in due. Veramente toccante e capisco benissimo i tuoi sentimenti. Questa gente si merita tutto il male che li possa capitare. Come ho detto, cani fanno parte della famiglia! Mi dispiace tantissimo. Spero vivamente che troverai metodo di farli pentire in qualche modo(legale, siamo sempre su un forum pubblico)


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Te l'ho già detto in passato. L'amore, proprio come l'odio, distorce i punti di vista, le visioni. Macchia i pensieri ed attua terrorismo tra le tue idee. L'amore porta a svendere gli ultimi centimetri del proprio _amor_ proprio, talvolta la dignità. Porta a diventare una parodia di ciò che si è davvero. Si compiono gesti, si fanno pensieri e si dicono parole che in una condizione logica e con un minimo di ratio non accadrebbero poiché prive di senso. L'amore porta all'autolesionismo e all'annullamento del proprio io a favore dell'altro. E per me questa non è una forma da cui attingere qualcosa di concreto. Vale lo stesso discorso dell'odio. Sono sentimenti fuorvianti che annullano lo status quo in favore di una serie di emozioni e momenti temporanei. E ho visto persone devastate dalle due cose. Per me sono solo due concetti di contorno nella vita di un essere umano. Ma la fragilità insita in ognuno di noi porta ad avere quasi una dipendenza nei loro confronti e ad esserne succubi in maniera morbosa. Io me ne sottraggo, almeno finché non giungerà qualcosa per cui valga la pena una simile metamorfosi interiore. Fortunatamente, sinora, conosco amor proprio e trovo nella libertà la mia amante migliore. A volte avere tutto è come non possedere niente. Ma se io perdessi la capacità di pensare, la libertà di giungere ad un'idea, il privilegio di immergermi nella mia mente nelle sue stanze più recondite, allora avrei perso davvero tutto. Quindi il consiglio è il solito: sottraiti e goditi l'avventura. Siamo giovani, un giorno ne varrà la pena. Ma _non_ oggi.



Grazie per la risposta caro amico mio. Come sempre condivido ogni parola, pure le virgole. C'è un problema di fondo...Io credo già d'aver perso la mia razionalità, sto troppo bene con lei.
Mi chiedo "e se fosse lei quella giusta?" Questa è una domanda del cavolo. Inizio quasi a pensare che per lei vale la pena di rischiare di star male. Chiaramente credo che questa volta la storia la vivrei in maniera più razionale. Uno dice che è difficile, ma non è impossibile, soprattutto se ci si fissa su questo comportamento.
Vedremo.... Devo riuscire a capire quale sia la scelta migliore per me, perchè non ho proprio voglia di vivere la mia vita con dei rimpianti.
So che l'ho già detto, ma questa è veramente speciale ed è diversa da tutti.




Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il tuo racconto mi spezza in due. Veramente toccante e capisco benissimo i tuoi sentimenti. Questa gente si merita tutto il male che li possa capitare. Come ho detto, cani fanno parte della famiglia! Mi dispiace tantissimo. Spero vivamente che troverai metodo di farli pentire in qualche modo(legale, siamo sempre su un forum pubblico)



Grazie per il messaggio, l'ho apprezzato molto!!!Per fortuna ci sta già pensando il karma a fargliela pagare a questi vermi.


----------



## Miro (27 Luglio 2015)

E' passato quasi un anno da quando ho iniziato a scrivervi qui della rottura con la mia ex-ragazza.
Purtroppo non posso dire di averla superata, anzi, ogni volta che mi capita di vedere foto di lei assieme all'altro (stanno ancora assieme) mi viene un nodo allo stomaco misto ad insoddisfazione, vederla felice mi fa incavolare e rimuginare continuamente su tutti i comportamenti sbagliati che ha avuto nei confronti, alle mancanze di rispetto a me e alla mia fiducia, al fatto che se non l'avessi conosciuta non avrei difficoltà economiche ora.
Col senno di ora è stato un bene aver appreso che persona sia e non magari con un anello al dito, ma tant'è...non riesco a mandarla giù.


----------



## de sica (27 Luglio 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> E' passato quasi un anno da quando ho iniziato a scrivervi qui della rottura con la mia ex-ragazza.
> Purtroppo non posso dire di averla superata, anzi, ogni volta che mi capita di vedere foto di lei assieme all'altro (stanno ancora assieme) mi viene un nodo allo stomaco misto ad insoddisfazione, vederla felice mi fa incavolare e rimuginare continuamente su tutti i comportamenti sbagliati che ha avuto nei confronti, alle mancanze di rispetto a me e alla mia fiducia, al fatto che se non l'avessi conosciuta non avrei difficoltà economiche ora.
> Col senno di ora è stato un bene aver appreso che persona sia e non magari con un anello al dito, ma tant'è...non riesco a mandarla giù.



Perché sei ancora troppo legato al passato e ai ricordi! dovresti invece buttarti in nuove esperienze, e conoscere nuove persone che ti stimolino, e tra queste intendo maggiormente una compagnia femminile


----------



## vota DC (27 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Grazie per la risposta caro amico mio. Come sempre condivido ogni parola, pure le virgole. C'è un problema di fondo...Io credo già d'aver perso la mia razionalità, sto troppo bene con lei.
> Mi chiedo "e se fosse lei quella giusta?" Questa è una domanda del cavolo. Inizio quasi a pensare che per lei vale la pena di rischiare di star male. Chiaramente credo che questa volta la storia la vivrei in maniera più razionale. Uno dice che è difficile, ma non è impossibile, soprattutto se ci si fissa su questo comportamento.
> Vedremo.... Devo riuscire a capire quale sia la scelta migliore per me, perchè non ho proprio voglia di vivere la mia vita con dei rimpianti.
> So che l'ho già detto, ma questa è veramente speciale ed è diversa da tutti.



Basta che le fai credere che sei tu che provi questo e non è lei che è speciale a fartelo provare. In questo modo lei si convince che sei tu quello speciale e non si monta la testa.


----------



## Renegade (28 Luglio 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> E' passato quasi un anno da quando ho iniziato a scrivervi qui della rottura con la mia ex-ragazza.
> Purtroppo non posso dire di averla superata, anzi, ogni volta che mi capita di vedere foto di lei assieme all'altro (stanno ancora assieme) mi viene un nodo allo stomaco misto ad insoddisfazione, vederla felice mi fa incavolare e rimuginare continuamente su tutti i comportamenti sbagliati che ha avuto nei confronti, alle mancanze di rispetto a me e alla mia fiducia, al fatto che se non l'avessi conosciuta non avrei difficoltà economiche ora.
> Col senno di ora è stato un bene aver appreso che persona sia e non magari con un anello al dito, ma tant'è...non riesco a mandarla giù.



Questo è il punto più peggiore, l'abisso. Rinnovo ciò che ho detto a [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION] poco fa. Davvero impossibile dare tutta quest'importanza al concetto d'amore. In un certo senso sei la prova di quanto ho detto. Il tuo tempo viene sottratto, la tua giovinezza viene macchiata da giornate in cui pensi solo a lei nel mentre lei è a divertirsi con un altro e il tuo io viene annullato in suo favore. E' tempo che te la dimentichi e che tu vada avanti. Ma soprattutto che ripristini una certa indipendenza emotiva e mentale. La vita è una sola. E mentre tu ti piangi addosso lei se la spassa andando a letto con un altro ragazzo. Fossi in te non perderei più il mio tempo e la mia sanità mentale per un personaggio simile. Orgoglio e logica. Devi andare avanti.


----------



## Miro (28 Luglio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Perché sei ancora troppo legato al passato e ai ricordi! dovresti invece buttarti in nuove esperienze, e conoscere nuove persone che ti stimolino, e tra queste intendo maggiormente una compagnia femminile





Renegade ha scritto:


> Questo è il punto più peggiore, l'abisso. Rinnovo ciò che ho detto a [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION] poco fa. Davvero impossibile dare tutta quest'importanza al concetto d'amore. In un certo senso sei la prova di quanto ho detto. Il tuo tempo viene sottratto, la tua giovinezza viene macchiata da giornate in cui pensi solo a lei nel mentre lei è a divertirsi con un altro e il tuo io viene annullato in suo favore. E' tempo che te la dimentichi e che tu vada avanti. Ma soprattutto che ripristini una certa indipendenza emotiva e mentale. La vita è una sola. E mentre tu ti piangi addosso lei se la spassa andando a letto con un altro ragazzo. Fossi in te non perderei più il mio tempo e la mia sanità mentale per un personaggio simile. Orgoglio e logica. Devi andare avanti.



Sia chiaro, io con lei non ci tornerei mai più; magari passerò per psicopatico, ma ciò che mi tormenta è vederla impunita dopo quello che è successo...non è giusto che la sua vita scorra felicemente mentre io sto ancora subendo le conseguenze.
Detto in soldoni, vorrei che la pagasse.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Luglio 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Sia chiaro, io con lei non ci tornerei mai più; magari passerò per psicopatico, ma ciò che mi tormenta è vederla impunita dopo quello che è successo...non è giusto che la sua vita scorra felicemente mentre io sto ancora subendo le conseguenze.
> Detto in soldoni, vorrei che la pagasse.



E' un ragionamento tristissimo dai. E' tanto difficile togliersi una dalla testa, concentrarsi sui cavoli propri ed andare avanti?


----------



## prebozzio (28 Luglio 2015)

Ultimamente mi sta succedendo una cosa che da una parte trovo spassosa, e dall'altra mi mette un po' di tristezza perché dimostra come la società in cui viviamo sia piena zeppa di stereotipi e pregiudizi.

Da qualche mese sto con una ragazza che trovo fantastica: carina, divertente, intelligentissima.
E' plurilaureata e vive e lavora a Stoccarda, in Germania, dopo aver studiato lì e in Svezia.
Parla l'inglese come una madrelingua, e noi comunichiamo proprio in inglese (io, ahimè, lo parlo un po' peggio).

E' di nazionalità rumena.
Voi neanche potete immaginare le reazioni della gente qui in Italia quando parla con lei. Dall'aspetto sembra del nord Europa, parla il suo inglese perfetto, dice cose interessati. C'è chi la guarda con rispetto, chi con ammirazione, chi con interesse, e in generale è difficile che lasci un'impressione negativa.
Poi, quando scoprono che è rumena, tutto cambia. Lo sguardo diventa di compassione, come per dire "poverina, ti capisco..." o "non deve essere facile...".
Ormai il meccanismo lo conosco bene, e mi piace osservare le reazioni delle persone (lei invece non si accorge di nulla). Però un po' mi mette tristezza: tristezza per loro, mica per lei... gente che del mondo sa poco o niente, che conosce solo quello che gli sta pochi chilometri intorno o che ha sentito dire. Ma a dir la verità anche chi dovrebbe avrebbe avere più strumenti per leggere e capire il mondo a volte reagisce come gli altri.


----------



## Miro (28 Luglio 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> E' un ragionamento tristissimo dai. E' tanto difficile togliersi una dalla testa, concentrarsi sui cavoli propri ed andare avanti?



So che è triste e anche infantile, ma penso di essere giustificato nel provare ancora molto risentimento nei suoi confronti; è difficile dimenticare l'essere stato preso in giro per tutta la relazione, a fronte di tanti sacrifici per stare con lei e dei sentimenti calpestati.
E penso che se te la trovassi davanti sorridente ogni giorno (come capita a me) avresti anche tu voglia di darle fuoco.


----------



## Shevchenko (28 Luglio 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> So che è triste e anche infantile, ma penso di essere giustificato nel provare ancora molto risentimento nei suoi confronti; è difficile dimenticare l'essere stato preso in giro per tutta la relazione, a fronte di tanti sacrifici per stare con lei e dei sentimenti calpestati.
> E penso che se te la trovassi davanti sorridente ogni giorno (come capita a me) avresti anche tu voglia di darle fuoco.



Capisco come ti senti Miro. Mi dispiace molto per questo. Alla fine il tuo è un ragionamento normale, è un fatto istintivo. Pensi che oltre al danno hai avuto anche la beffa. Insomma, è lei quella che si è comportata male, quindi istintivamente pensi che sia giusto che in qualche modo la paghi. Che sia tu quello felice e non lei. Lo capisco davvero, ma cosi non vai da nessuna parte. Personalmente se vedessi tutti i giorni la mia ex non penserai a darle fuoco, ma tirerei dritto per la mia strada come se niente fosse, dimostrandole che la mia vita è andata avanti comunque e che ormai di lei non mi frega nulla. Facendole vedere con i fatti che io son felice.

Mi dispiace, ma se sei ancora in questa situazione significa che provi ancora qualcosa per lei. Negandolo menti a te stesso. Che sia amore o odio tu provi un sentimento forte nei suoi confronti ed è proprio esso che ti tira giù "nella fossa" 

Tira fuori l'orgoglio e inizia a ficcarti in testa queste parole: "Non permetterò che una persona cosi di m. possa rovinarmi la vita. Non ci sto, reagisco andando avanti per la mia strada. Lei è felice? Amen, lo sarò pure io e più di lei" Ripetitele ogni santo giorno, soprattutto quando la vedi o quando la pensi. Lei si è comportata molto male con te, ma tu devi andare avanti lo stesso.
Anche io all'inizio provavo risentimento verso la mia ex, poi ho capito che odio e amore sono due sentimenti collegati tra di loro e da li ho iniziato a reagire alla grande. Va detto che io sono anche un tipo molto orgoglioso, quindi in questo caso sono stato aiutato pure dal mio orgoglio a riprendermi in fretta. A me di lei ora non mi frega nulla, che sia felice o che stia male non mi importa. Anzi, son sincero, non le auguro nemmeno del male, mi fa proprio indifferenza e ricorda che l'indifferenza in questi casi è l'arma che manda più in bestia una donna. È lei la pazza che ogni tot. si fa un account fake per scrivermi su facebook senza mai ricevere risposta. È lei che impazzisce perchè la mia vita è andata avanti e via dicendo.

Fidati di me, impuntati che la devi scordare, che di lei non ti frega nulla e pensa SOLO alla tua vita. Tu devi essere felice a prescindere da queste cose o se no nella vita starai sempre triste.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Questo è il punto più peggiore, l'abisso. Rinnovo ciò che ho detto a [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION] poco fa. *Davvero impossibile dare tutta quest'importanza al concetto d'amore*. In un certo senso sei la prova di quanto ho detto. Il tuo tempo viene sottratto, la tua giovinezza viene macchiata da giornate in cui pensi solo a lei nel mentre lei è a divertirsi con un altro e il tuo io viene annullato in suo favore. E' tempo che te la dimentichi e che tu vada avanti. Ma soprattutto che ripristini una certa indipendenza emotiva e mentale. La vita è una sola. E mentre tu ti piangi addosso lei se la spassa andando a letto con un altro ragazzo. Fossi in te non perderei più il mio tempo e la mia sanità mentale per un personaggio simile. Orgoglio e logica. Devi andare avanti.



Si ma il punto è che l'amore non è un concetto, non è un qualcosa che uno può dire "ok, adesso basta, non ci penso più" ed è finita lì...questo vale per l'amore superficiale, le cottarelle che si prendono per la ragazza carina che però poi passano dopo poco o al primo rimpiazzo...l'amore che diventa ossessione è tutta un'altra cosa, specie per certe persone..ce lo insegna la storia, se l'amore non fosse quel sentimento che è non esisterebbe il 90% della produzione poetica del mondo, senza considerare poi che ogni persona ha il proprio grado di sensibilità..io capisco [MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION] e non mi sento di dirgli di far finta di nulla e di farsi vedere superiore a lei quando la incontra (tanto a cosa serve? La sceneggiata la farebbe comunque solo per dimostrare qualcosa a lei invece che a se stesso)..gli dico solo che ci vuole tempo, molto tempo...e soprattutto serve forza d'animo per staccare fisicamente da lei per un po', sforzarsi di non vederla per quanto possibile, non cercarla mai, evitare le situazioni dove potrebbe incontrarla...però consapevole che certe ferite e certe cicatrici non passano mai, non voglio dargli illusioni..quando hai amato in certi modi qualcosa resta sempre..e parlo per esperienza personale..benché io oggi abbia una vita bella e che mi da soddisfazioni e una compagna che amo moltissimo e con cui divido la mia vita e il mio futuro il ricordo di una certa persona non verrà mai meno, ci sarà sempre, è lì incastonato in un angolo e ogni tanto, anche dopo molti anni, mi fa pensare a lei..la cosa positiva è che oggi è un pensiero dolce, positivo...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (29 Luglio 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> So che è triste e anche infantile, ma penso di essere giustificato nel provare ancora molto risentimento nei suoi confronti; è difficile dimenticare l'essere stato preso in giro per tutta la relazione, a fronte di tanti sacrifici per stare con lei e dei sentimenti calpestati.
> E penso che se te la trovassi davanti sorridente ogni giorno (come capita a me) avresti anche tu voglia di darle fuoco.



Guarda, io ho avuto una relazione con una che mi ha trattato veramente malissimo, che se ti raccontassi tutto non ci crederesti. Gli ho augurato l'Aids, son stato male un paio di settimane, poi è finita lì. Certo, se tu te la ritrovi davanti quotidianamente e non puoi evitarla non nego che sia un problema


----------



## vota DC (30 Luglio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ultimamente mi sta succedendo una cosa che da una parte trovo spassosa, e dall'altra mi mette un po' di tristezza perché dimostra come la società in cui viviamo sia piena zeppa di stereotipi e pregiudizi.
> 
> Da qualche mese sto con una ragazza che trovo fantastica: carina, divertente, intelligentissima.
> E' plurilaureata e vive e lavora a Stoccarda, in Germania, dopo aver studiato lì e in Svezia.
> ...



Come la lira è diventata carta straccia negli anni 80 (trent'anni prima si cantava MILLE lire al mese), lo stesso è avvenuto più recentemente con la moneta romena. Quindi più una persona ci è stata in Romania più è "poverina" perché tutto quello che ha messo da parte se lo è mangiato la svalutazione. Ovvio che è assurdo dirlo alla gente giovane o che vive all'estero. In passato c'era molta meno sensibilità, nessuno ha detto "poverini" ai tedeschi quando il marco era carta straccia e sappiamo tutti come si sono sfogati i tedeschi negli anni Trenta.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (31 Luglio 2015)

Piccolo sfogo pomeridiano, che volevo fare da tempo... A volte mi manca il vecchio Milan World su Forumfree. Quel forum dove passavo le ore a scrivermi con certi ragazzi in Tagboard, dove ci conoscevamo tutti e tutti sapevano i problemi/dubbi degli altri. Dove ho conosciuto almeno 3-4 persone con le quali ho stretto rapporti di amicizia che sono durati molto (ahimè non fino ad oggi purtroppo), ancora ai tempi di MSN... Ricordi, sigh..


----------



## cris (31 Luglio 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Piccolo sfogo pomeridiano, che volevo fare da tempo... A volte mi manca il vecchio Milan World su Forumfree. Quel forum dove passavo le ore a scrivermi con certi ragazzi in Tagboard, dove ci conoscevamo tutti e tutti sapevano i problemi/dubbi degli altri. Dove ho conosciuto almeno 3-4 persone con le quali ho stretto rapporti di amicizia che sono durati molto (ahimè non fino ad oggi purtroppo), ancora ai tempi di MSN... Ricordi, sigh..


----------



## Dexter (31 Luglio 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Piccolo sfogo pomeridiano, che volevo fare da tempo... A volte mi manca il vecchio Milan World su Forumfree. Quel forum dove passavo le ore a scrivermi con certi ragazzi in Tagboard, dove ci conoscevamo tutti e tutti sapevano i problemi/dubbi degli altri. Dove ho conosciuto almeno 3-4 persone con le quali ho stretto rapporti di amicizia che sono durati molto (ahimè non fino ad oggi purtroppo), ancora ai tempi di MSN... Ricordi, sigh..


Manca anche a me, più che altro per la possibilità di poter usare un linguaggio più consono all'argomento calcio  Ma il "nuovo" forum ha i suoi pregi, va bene cosi!


----------



## Doctore (31 Luglio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Manca anche a me, più che altro per la possibilità di poter usare un linguaggio più consono all'argomento calcio  Ma il "nuovo" forum ha i suoi pregi, va bene cosi!



ehhhh il vecchio forum era da ''provinciali''


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Luglio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Manca anche a me, più che altro per la possibilità di poter usare un linguaggio più consono all'argomento calcio  *Ma il "nuovo" forum ha i suoi pregi, va bene cosi!*



Assolutamente si, manca anche a me ma abbiamo fatto grandi passi avanti e veniamo presi sul serio per questo


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (31 Luglio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ehhhh il vecchio forum era da ''provinciali''



Si esatto, e la cosa mi piaceva molto. Era un forum, proprio come lo intendo io.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (31 Luglio 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Piccolo sfogo pomeridiano, che volevo fare da tempo... A volte mi manca il vecchio Milan World su Forumfree. Quel forum dove passavo le ore a scrivermi con certi ragazzi in Tagboard, dove ci conoscevamo tutti e tutti sapevano i problemi/dubbi degli altri. Dove ho conosciuto almeno 3-4 persone con le quali ho stretto rapporti di amicizia che sono durati molto (ahimè non fino ad oggi purtroppo), ancora ai tempi di MSN... Ricordi, sigh..


Pure a me manca da morire il vecchio MW.. Soprattutto perchè si poteva scrivere qualsiasi parola ''non appropriata'' senza il rischio di venire bannato >_>


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (31 Luglio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ehhhh il vecchio forum era da ''provinciali''



Quoto! Un forum con i controco..... come piace a me.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (31 Luglio 2015)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Pure a me manca da morire il vecchio MW.. Soprattutto perchè si poteva scrivere qualsiasi parola ''non appropriata'' senza il rischio di venire bannato >_>



Si è vero, le ventimila regole purtroppo hanno un pò "rovinato" quello che per me era questo Forum. Penso sia palese il fatto che ormai sono quasi sparito dal Forum, ma solo perchè mi annoio. Non c'è più nulla del vecchio forum. Le cose cambiano, è vero, ma odio i cambiamenti soprattutto in questo modo. Lunga vita a MW, nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Agosto 2015)

Io vorrei fondere l'incredibile velocità nel postare news e l'essere super aggiornati del nuovo forum (grazie al super lavoro di mod collaboratori e di chi aiuta a postare notizie) e la spontaneità di idee e la vicinanza tra utenti dell'altro forum. Non è una questione di parolacce o censura, era una discussione più immediata su tutto e di tutto.


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Agosto 2015)

Ci sono volte che torno a casa, mi guardo allo specchio e penso: "Da 1 a 100 sono coglio-e 1000!" Questa mattina è una di quelle. L'ho fatta grossa e mi sa che saranno azzi amari. Non voglio passare per esaltato, ma capisco le persone in 10 secondi. Ci metto pochissimo a capire chi ho davanti. So anche parlare bene, non a caso sono bravo a vendere. Questo connubio è una combo terribile. E' bello da un lato perchè in automatico riesci a tenerti lontano tutte le pessime persone, ma è brutto dall'altro, se perdi il controllo. Capire le persone e saper parlare bene ti permette di dire agli altri quello che vogliono sentirsi dire e di manipolarli a proprio piacimento per avere quello che vuoi. Ma ti gonfia anche l'ego a dismisura. Il fatto è che quando si rendono conto di questa cosa è troppo tardi per loro e tu (se esageri, senza rendertene conto) ti becchi le conseguenze.
Ho sempre pensato "Ma si, che vuoi che succeda?La vita è una sola" e giù a far azzate a raffica. Forse sono diventato troppo superficiale, menefreghista e anche troppo arrogante e spaccone, boh... Devo anche ammettere che la maggior parte della colpa è mia, ma non totalmente. In mezzo a tutto questo, la cosa che mi ha fatto più male è stata una frase detta dalla mia migliore amica.
"Non ti riconosco più" Sapete com'è...Se certe cose te le dice un estraneo non ti frega nulla, ma quando le dice un amica a cui tieni molto dà parecchio fastidio.
Ho una voglia matta di scomparire! Cancellarmi da facebook, passare ad un telefono senza whatsapp, mollare tutto e andarmene in uno stato dove non mi conosce nessuno e ricominciare tutto da capo.

Scusate lo sfogo. Dovevo scaricarmi prima d'andare a farmi le mie scarsissime 2 ore e 30 di sonno.


----------



## Renegade (5 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ci sono volte che torno a casa, mi guardo allo specchio e penso: "Da 1 a 100 sono coglio-e 1000!" Questa mattina è una di quelle. L'ho fatta grossa e mi sa che saranno azzi amari. Non voglio passare per esaltato, ma capisco le persone in 10 secondi. Ci metto pochissimo a capire chi ho davanti. So anche parlare bene, non a caso sono bravo a vendere. Questo connubio è una combo terribile. E' bello da un lato perchè in automatico riesci a tenerti lontano tutte le pessime persone, ma è brutto dall'altro, se perdi il controllo. Capire le persone e saper parlare bene ti permette di dire agli altri quello che vogliono sentirsi dire e di manipolarli a proprio piacimento per avere quello che vuoi. Ma ti gonfia anche l'ego a dismisura. Il fatto è che quando si rendono conto di questa cosa è troppo tardi per loro e tu (se esageri, senza rendertene conto) ti becchi le conseguenze.
> Ho sempre pensato "Ma si, che vuoi che succeda?La vita è una sola" e giù a far azzate a raffica. Forse sono diventato troppo superficiale, menefreghista e anche troppo arrogante e spaccone, boh... Devo anche ammettere che la maggior parte della colpa è mia, ma non totalmente. In mezzo a tutto questo, la cosa che mi ha fatto più male è stata una frase detta dalla mia migliore amica.
> "Non ti riconosco più" Sapete com'è...Se certe cose te le dice un estraneo non ti frega nulla, ma quando le dice un amica a cui tieni molto dà parecchio fastidio.
> Ho una voglia matta di scomparire! Cancellarmi da facebook, passare ad un telefono senza whatsapp, mollare tutto e andarmene in uno stato dove non mi conosce nessuno e ricominciare tutto da capo.
> ...




Quello che gli altri confondono per egoismo, esaltazione, presunzione e arroganza in realtà è solo il veicolo con cui fai fluire la verità da ogni poro. Non c'è da stupirsi se l'umiltà corra di pari passo con la falsità e, di conseguenza, la mediocrità. La consapevolezza di sé e la capacità di vomitare il vero è una dote così sopraffina che dovrebbe generare amor proprio e non dubbi su un presunto cambiamento!


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Quello che gli altri confondono per egoismo, esaltazione, presunzione e arroganza in realtà è solo il veicolo con cui fai fluire la verità da ogni poro. Non c'è da stupirsi se l'umiltà corra di pari passo con la falsità e, di conseguenza, la mediocrità. La consapevolezza di sé e la capacità di vomitare il vero è una dote così sopraffina che dovrebbe generare amor proprio e non dubbi su un presunto cambiamento!



Concordo con quello che dici. La gente ama l'ipocrisia, ama vivere in un mondo fatto di finto buonismo e via dicendo, forse perchè di per se l'uomo è un sognatore e non riesce ad accettare la realtà delle cose. Resta il fatto che sta volta ho esagerato. Va bè, a mente più fredda posso dire che si impara sempre dagli errori


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Agosto 2015)

Io le donne non le capiro' mai........


----------



## O Animal (11 Agosto 2015)

Primo giorno di ferie.. Febbre 38,7... 
Secondo giorno di ferie... Febbre 39,9...


----------



## Morghot (12 Agosto 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Si esatto, e la cosa mi piaceva molto. Era un forum, proprio come lo intendo io.


Eh purtroppo i forum come una volta non ci sono (quasi) più, ormai stiamo assistendo ad una moria generale di forum, anzi è già tanto che milanworld campa ancora in maniera così importante sebbene come dici sia molto cambiato (non lo so non lo frequentavo anni fa però posso immaginare, anche a me ogni tanto viene nostalgia per i vecchi forum di una volta).

Da quando sono usciti i social molti forum pian piano sono morti e/o svuotati, per questo ribadisco che in ogni caso è davvero un bene che milanworld riesca a mantenersi così in forma, anche se con nmila ridicole censure... comunque concordo si stava meglio quando si stava peggioi, pure per i forum vale questa massima sempreverde


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Primo giorno di ferie.. Febbre 38,7...
> Secondo giorno di ferie... Febbre 39,9...


Terzo giorno di ferie... Febbre 40,2...


----------



## O Animal (12 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Terzo giorno di ferie... Febbre 40,2...



Terzo giorno di ferie... Dissenteria...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Agosto 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> E' passato quasi un anno da quando ho iniziato a scrivervi qui della rottura con la mia ex-ragazza.
> Purtroppo non posso dire di averla superata, anzi, ogni volta che mi capita di vedere foto di lei assieme all'altro (stanno ancora assieme) mi viene un nodo allo stomaco misto ad insoddisfazione, vederla felice mi fa incavolare e rimuginare continuamente su tutti i comportamenti sbagliati che ha avuto nei confronti, alle mancanze di rispetto a me e alla mia fiducia, al fatto che se non l'avessi conosciuta non avrei difficoltà economiche ora.
> Col senno di ora è stato un bene aver appreso che persona sia e non magari con un anello al dito, ma tant'è...non riesco a mandarla giù.


Perché vedi le sue foto? Ce l'hai su Facebook? Cancellala! Cancella tutto ciò che la riguarda, contatti sui social network, numeri di telefono, butta via i regali... ed esci con i tuoi amici, se non ne hai fattene di nuovi, è questa la soluzione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Terzo giorno di ferie... Dissenteria...


 
A parte gli scherzi, buona guarigione


----------



## Miro (12 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché vedi le sue foto? Ce l'hai su Facebook? Cancellala! Cancella tutto ciò che la riguarda, contatti sui social network, numeri di telefono, butta via i regali... ed esci con i tuoi amici, se non ne hai fattene di nuovi, è questa la soluzione.



Assolutamente no, l'ho cancellata il giorno stesso che ci siamo lasciati e non guardo il suo profilo da Gennaio/Febbraio, cioè da quando scoprii tramite foto che lei neanche una settimana dopo esserci lasciati stava già con l'altro (conoscendola ci starà assieme dal giorno dopo che ci siamo lasciati ma vabbè).
Purtroppo però è mia compagna di corso, e quindi a volte scrive nel gruppo facebook dell'università e di conseguenza vedo la sua immagine profilo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Agosto 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no, l'ho cancellata il giorno stesso che ci siamo lasciati e non guardo il suo profilo da Gennaio/Febbraio, cioè da quando scoprii tramite foto che lei neanche una settimana dopo esserci lasciati stava già con l'altro (conoscendola ci starà assieme dal giorno dopo che ci siamo lasciati ma vabbè).
> Purtroppo però è mia compagna di corso, e quindi a volte scrive nel gruppo facebook dell'università e di conseguenza vedo la sua immagine profilo.


Quindi seguite insieme e dovrete farlo ancora per molto?


----------



## Miro (12 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quindi seguite insieme e dovrete farlo ancora per molto?



Se va tutto bene mi laureo a Giugno, poi non so.  non ho idea di cosa voglia fare lei e non mi interessa, ma siccome prende la borsa di studio (e anche qui ne avrei di cose da raccontare...) penso farà la magistrale da altre parti; io al momento dopo la triennale non ho idea di dove e cosa fare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Agosto 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Se va tutto bene mi laureo a Giugno, poi non so.  non ho idea di cosa voglia fare lei e non mi interessa, ma siccome prende la borsa di studio (e anche qui ne avrei di cose da raccontare...) penso farà la magistrale da altre parti; io al momento dopo la triennale non ho idea di dove e cosa fare.


Allora tieni duro, servirà molto non vederla più per alcun motivo, né virtualmente, né realmente. Per ora non ci pensare, esci sempre con gli amici e pensa ad altre ragazze.


----------



## Renegade (12 Agosto 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> lei neanche una settimana dopo esserci lasciati stava già con l'altro (conoscendola ci starà assieme dal giorno dopo che ci siamo lasciati ma vabbè).



Fidati... con quello c'era già da quando stava con te.


----------



## Miro (12 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Fidati... con quello c'era già da quando stava con te.



Questo non lo saprei...di sicuro si è preparata il terreno per mettersi con lui sin da subito e non rimanere da sola.
Per il resto è meglio che sia andata così, meglio aver perso una persona del genere, che mi ha sempre mancato di rispetto.


----------



## Renegade (13 Agosto 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Questo non lo saprei...di sicuro si è preparata il terreno per mettersi con lui sin da subito e non rimanere da sola.
> Per il resto è meglio che sia andata così, meglio aver perso una persona del genere, che mi ha sempre mancato di rispetto.



Sai come la penso, quindi rinnovo quanto detto da Splendidi. Mi sembri una brava persona, quantomeno corretta. Non sprecarti per una così. Davvero, cerca di andare avanti e di puntare sul tuo orgoglio. Non vale veramente la pena annullarsi per l'altra persona, neanche se fosse la creatura più positiva di questo mondo. Per quanto faccia male ti toccherebbe ripensare al suo tradimento ogni volta che ti viene la tentazione, così ricordi ciò che ti ha fatto e la lasci alle spalle.


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Agosto 2015)

Io invece ho chiuso già da qualche giorno con la ragazza con cui mi vedevo. Ho chiesto consigli al mio caro amico [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] ed ho fatto in modo che il *saggio consiglio* ricevuto non sia stato vano. Ti ringrazio per avermi riportato sulla retta via amico mio  
La tipa so già che va in giro a sparlare di me ed avendola su Facebook vedo gli stati che mi fa contro. Non capisco il motivo, ma so come sono fatte certe persone e so che Q.I. hanno. Cioè, alla fine io con sta ragazza ci son stato bene, perchè mai dovrei andare in giro a parlare male di lei? Idem lei con me c'è stata veramente bene e non le ho puntato di certo la pistola per "fare cose insieme" Quindi non capisco frasi come "Voleva solo una cosa, è uno stron." etc. Boh.
Non sono maschilista, ma le donne sono meno avvezze agli uomini nel ricevere un "No" come risposta. Perlomeno le mie esperienze mi portano a questo pensiero.


----------



## Doctore (13 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Io invece ho chiuso già da qualche giorno con la ragazza con cui mi vedevo. Ho chiesto consigli al mio caro amico [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] ed ho fatto in modo che il *saggio consiglio* ricevuto non sia stato vano. Ti ringrazio per avermi riportato sulla retta via amico mio
> La tipa so già che va in giro a sparlare di me ed avendola su Facebook vedo gli stati che mi fa contro. Non capisco il motivo, ma so come sono fatte certe persone e so che Q.I. hanno. Cioè, alla fine io con sta ragazza ci son stato bene, perchè mai dovrei andare in giro a parlare male di lei? Idem lei con me c'è stata veramente bene e non le ho puntato di certo la pistola per "fare cose insieme" Quindi non capisco frasi come "Voleva solo una cosa, è uno stron." etc. Boh.
> Non sono maschilista, ma le donne sono meno avvezze agli uomini nel ricevere un "No" come risposta. Perlomeno le mie esperienze mi portano a questo pensiero.



Certe donnine nel compiangersi sono maestre...Cercano l'uomo che vuole solo quella cosa(legittimamente eh!)e poi pretendono di fargli cambiare idea.
Ma è un discorso che puo essere girato al contrario...Però noi uomini siamo meno maestri.


----------



## Renegade (13 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Io invece ho chiuso già da qualche giorno con la ragazza con cui mi vedevo. Ho chiesto consigli al mio caro amico @Renegade ed ho fatto in modo che il *saggio consiglio* ricevuto non sia stato vano. Ti ringrazio per avermi riportato sulla retta via amico mio
> La tipa so già che va in giro a sparlare di me ed avendola su Facebook vedo gli stati che mi fa contro. Non capisco il motivo, ma so come sono fatte certe persone e so che Q.I. hanno. Cioè, alla fine io con sta ragazza ci son stato bene, perchè mai dovrei andare in giro a parlare male di lei? Idem lei con me c'è stata veramente bene e non le ho puntato di certo la pistola per "fare cose insieme" Quindi non capisco frasi come "Voleva solo una cosa, è uno stron." etc. Boh.
> Non sono maschilista, ma le donne sono meno avvezze agli uomini nel ricevere un "No" come risposta. Perlomeno le mie esperienze mi portano a questo pensiero.



Il maschilismo è l'invenzione più riuscita del femminismo. Le persone sono spesso troppo umorali e questo è un risvolto innegabile della femminilità. Il fatto che poi la maturità e la capacità di dialogo sia merce rara oggi implica anche un viscidume imperdonabile che porta a slegare i propri nodi e rancori alle spalle della persona interessata. Non v'è comportamento più abietto e inaccettabile. Tra l'altro dietro frasi come quella del virgolettato si nasconde sempre e solo l'insicurezza, di pari passo con il complesso di inferiorità. Evidentemente non era alla tua altezza o, ancor più plausibile, le dava fastidio il fatto che non tenessi mai per te la verità e non mentissi, tantomeno nascondessi dietro la diplomazia. Vedi... hai fatto proprio bene perché come ho detto, ti può capitare anche la miglior persona su questa terra, la più buona. NESSUNO merita lacrime, dolore e sofferenza. Nessuno merita di appropriarsi della vita dell'altro e di influenzarla, come accaduto a Miro. Dunque non bisogna annullarsi per l'altra persona. Bisogna mantenere orgoglio, dignità e amor proprio. Solo così si vive davvero. Il tempo per l'amore, quello vero, ci sarà al momento opportuno con la persona opportuna. E amore significa accettare l'altro per ciò che è, non cambiarlo o influenzarlo. Se ti prendi una persona non puoi lamentartene dopo, o non avrai mai amato veramente. Comunque rinnovo il pensiero su questo suo comportamento: atteggiamento infantile, meschino, codardo e insicuro. Chi parla alle spalle non è neanche degno di attenzione.


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Il maschilismo è l'invenzione più riuscita del femminismo. Le persone sono spesso troppo umorali e questo è un risvolto innegabile della femminilità. Il fatto che poi la maturità e la capacità di dialogo sia merce rara oggi implica anche un viscidume imperdonabile che porta a slegare i propri nodi e rancori alle spalle della persona interessata. Non v'è comportamento più abietto e inaccettabile. Tra l'altro dietro frasi come quella del virgolettato si nasconde sempre e solo l'insicurezza, di pari passo con il complesso di inferiorità. Evidentemente non era alla tua altezza o, ancor più plausibile, le dava fastidio il fatto che non tenessi mai per te la verità e non mentissi, tantomeno nascondessi dietro la diplomazia. Vedi... hai fatto proprio bene perché come ho detto, ti può capitare anche la miglior persona su questa terra, la più buona. NESSUNO merita lacrime, dolore e sofferenza. Nessuno merita di appropriarsi della vita dell'altro e di influenzarla, come accaduto a Miro. Dunque non bisogna annullarsi per l'altra persona. Bisogna mantenere orgoglio, dignità e amor proprio. Solo così si vive davvero. Il tempo per l'amore, quello vero, ci sarà al momento opportuno con la persona opportuna. E amore significa accettare l'altro per ciò che è, non cambiarlo o influenzarlo. Se ti prendi una persona non puoi lamentartene dopo, o non avrai mai amato veramente. Comunque rinnovo il pensiero su questo suo comportamento: atteggiamento infantile, meschino, codardo e insicuro. Chi parla alle spalle non è neanche degno di attenzione.



Concordo con tutto quello che hai scritto, come sempre. Il bello è che mi ero pure fatto prendere molto da questa ragazza, ma per fortuna ho chiesto un tuo consiglio e sono ritornato sulla retta via. A me di questa ragazza non mi frega più nulla, saremmo potuti restare amici, ma lei ha deciso cosi, quindi fatti suoi. Se tutti la pensassero come me e te, forse ci sarebbero in giro meno zerbini e donne più mature. Perchè la donna è abituata bene, sono pochi gli uomini che si impuntano sui propri principi, sul proprio essere etc. Quindi tendono ad essere infantili e immature. Se tutti si comportassero in un determinato modo si annullerebbero a prescindere certi comportamenti delle ragazze....Ma va bè, non stiamo di certo parlando della scoperta dell'acqua calda.


----------



## Renegade (14 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Concordo con tutto quello che hai scritto, come sempre. Il bello è che mi ero pure fatto prendere molto da questa ragazza, ma per fortuna ho chiesto un tuo consiglio e sono ritornato sulla retta via. A me di questa ragazza non mi frega più nulla, saremmo potuti restare amici, ma lei ha deciso cosi, quindi fatti suoi. Se tutti la pensassero come me e te, forse ci sarebbero in giro meno zerbini e donne più mature. Perchè la donna è abituata bene, sono pochi gli uomini che si impuntano sui propri principi, sul proprio essere etc. Quindi tendono ad essere infantili e immature. Se tutti si comportassero in un determinato modo si annullerebbero a prescindere certi comportamenti delle ragazze....Ma va bè, non stiamo di certo parlando della scoperta dell'acqua calda.



Assolutamente vero. Vedi... se ci fosse stato qualcun altro al tuo posto avrebbe continuato a farsi del male inseguendo quella ragazza e annullando la propria dignità, facendosi fare di tutto. Invece il tuo orgoglio e il tuo amor proprio sono così forti da farti desistere e anzi, la tua mente ti ha fatto perdere interesse e stima per lei. E' un modus operandi assolutamente apprezzabile. Se tutti fossero come me e te ci sarebbero meno zerbini ma altrettanto meno romanticoni. Purtroppo i ragazzi sembrano provarci gusto a farsi zerbinare così. E sulle donne sono assolutamente d'accordo. Oltre ad essere abituate bene hanno un certo stampo interiore che le porta ad essere univoche pur avendo personalità e caratteri differenti. Vivono crogiolandosi nell'autoconvinzione di una superiorità acclarata e sguazzano nel ruolo della vittima grazie al distorto concetto di maschilismo che creano consequenzialmente per ''vincere'' le situazioni. E' normale quindi che l'immaturità dilaghi. E se provi a portare a galla la verità e quindi ad esporla con leggerezza e quasi sfacciataggine, raccogli in un certo senso il loro astio perché inconsciamente adorano essere lodate e poco contraddette, dunque comincia la fase della calunnia in cui si tende a farti passare per un presuntuoso megalomane egoista. E da qui si va col parlare alle spalle per codardia e infantilismo. Non vi è niente di peggio, come ho detto. Chiaro ci siano anche le eccezioni. Innamorarsi, poi, non è un reato. Ma alla fine sono solo infatuazioni momentanee. L'innamoramento, quello vero, avviene forse una sola volta. E fino a quel momento tanto vale non perdere la propria dignità, il proprio tempo, il proprio amor proprio, la propria salute. Le persone fanno dell'amore qualcosa di imprescindibile, l'epicentro di tutto. Sono attaccate ad esso come un'ossessione invalicabile. Invece si può vivere senza amare tanto quanto odiare. Sono due sentimenti tendenzialmente marginali che l'uomo attrae a sé e rende fulcro della propria esistenza. Ma io preferisco vivere, preferisco la libertà e una mente sana, chiara, da ascoltare sempre e comunque. Mi godo questa vita tanto quanto te la godi te. E credimi, facciamo bene così. Per quanto str possiamo passare.


----------



## vota DC (15 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Io invece ho chiuso già da qualche giorno con la ragazza con cui mi vedevo. Ho chiesto consigli al mio caro amico [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] ed ho fatto in modo che il *saggio consiglio* ricevuto non sia stato vano. Ti ringrazio per avermi riportato sulla retta via amico mio
> La tipa so già che va in giro a sparlare di me ed avendola su Facebook vedo gli stati che mi fa contro. Non capisco il motivo, ma so come sono fatte certe persone e so che Q.I. hanno. Cioè, alla fine io con sta ragazza ci son stato bene, perchè mai dovrei andare in giro a parlare male di lei? Idem lei con me c'è stata veramente bene e non le ho puntato di certo la pistola per "fare cose insieme" Quindi non capisco frasi come "Voleva solo una cosa, è uno stron." etc. Boh.
> Non sono maschilista, ma le donne sono meno avvezze agli uomini nel ricevere un "No" come risposta. Perlomeno le mie esperienze mi portano a questo pensiero.



C'è una che mi ha rifiutato in precedenza tra l'altro con poco rispetto dato che aveva detto che veniva ad una grigliata (piena di altre tipe che mi avevano rifiutato ed evidentemente non temono di cadere sotto il mio fascino) e poi non si è fatta vedere senza neanche giustificare la sua assenza e io avevo contato pure lei per le porzioni. Quando l'ho beccata mi ha detto che sono pesante, quasi uno stalker. Saputo che ci provo con altre va a dire che sono poco romantico, ci provo con tutte e le lascio perdere al primo rifiuto....eh che cavolo che si decida, poi perché non va a chiedere al suo moroso se oltre ad essere immacolato non ci ha provato con nessuna prima di lei?
Comunque se io ho avuto questo genere di lamentele, non mi stupisco di certe reazioni.


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Assolutamente vero. Vedi... se ci fosse stato qualcun altro al tuo posto avrebbe continuato a farsi del male inseguendo quella ragazza e annullando la propria dignità, facendosi fare di tutto. Invece il tuo orgoglio e il tuo amor proprio sono così forti da farti desistere e anzi, la tua mente ti ha fatto perdere interesse e stima per lei. E' un modus operandi assolutamente apprezzabile. Se tutti fossero come me e te ci sarebbero meno zerbini ma altrettanto meno romanticoni. Purtroppo i ragazzi sembrano provarci gusto a farsi zerbinare così. E sulle donne sono assolutamente d'accordo. Oltre ad essere abituate bene hanno un certo stampo interiore che le porta ad essere univoche pur avendo personalità e caratteri differenti. Vivono crogiolandosi nell'autoconvinzione di una superiorità acclarata e sguazzano nel ruolo della vittima grazie al distorto concetto di maschilismo che creano consequenzialmente per ''vincere'' le situazioni. E' normale quindi che l'immaturità dilaghi. E se provi a portare a galla la verità e quindi ad esporla con leggerezza e quasi sfacciataggine, raccogli in un certo senso il loro astio perché inconsciamente adorano essere lodate e poco contraddette, dunque comincia la fase della calunnia in cui si tende a farti passare per un presuntuoso megalomane egoista. E da qui si va col parlare alle spalle per codardia e infantilismo. Non vi è niente di peggio, come ho detto. Chiaro ci siano anche le eccezioni. Innamorarsi, poi, non è un reato. Ma alla fine sono solo infatuazioni momentanee. L'innamoramento, quello vero, avviene forse una sola volta. E fino a quel momento tanto vale non perdere la propria dignità, il proprio tempo, il proprio amor proprio, la propria salute. Le persone fanno dell'amore qualcosa di imprescindibile, l'epicentro di tutto. Sono attaccate ad esso come un'ossessione invalicabile. Invece si può vivere senza amare tanto quanto odiare. Sono due sentimenti tendenzialmente marginali che l'uomo attrae a sé e rende fulcro della propria esistenza. Ma io preferisco vivere, preferisco la libertà e una mente sana, chiara, da ascoltare sempre e comunque. Mi godo questa vita tanto quanto te la godi te. E credimi, facciamo bene così. Per quanto str possiamo passare.



Perfetto come sempre 



vota DC ha scritto:


> C'è una che mi ha rifiutato in precedenza tra l'altro con poco rispetto dato che aveva detto che veniva ad una grigliata (piena di altre tipe che mi avevano rifiutato ed evidentemente non temono di cadere sotto il mio fascino) e poi non si è fatta vedere senza neanche giustificare la sua assenza e io avevo contato pure lei per le porzioni. Quando l'ho beccata mi ha detto che sono pesante, quasi uno stalker. Saputo che ci provo con altre va a dire che sono poco romantico, ci provo con tutte e le lascio perdere al primo rifiuto....eh che cavolo che si decida, poi perché non va a chiedere al suo moroso se oltre ad essere immacolato non ci ha provato con nessuna prima di lei?
> Comunque se io ho avuto questo genere di lamentele, non mi stupisco di certe reazioni.



Certo, fa cosi perchè a lei piaceva sentirsi l'unica. Nonostante ti abbia rifiutato, si è sentita offesa perchè tu non hai passato il tuo tempo a leccarle i piedi. Voleva che tu strisciassi per lei...Cosa che non hai fatto (Per fortuna direi!) provandoci con altre, fregandotene di lei. Si è sentita scansata dal piedistallo e allora ha iniziato a spalare m. per metterti in cattiva luce. Insomma, un comportamento veramente patetico e infantile. Ti è andata bene, hai evitato di immischiarti in una brutta situazione. La vita è tua e tu puoi fare quello che ti pare, quando ti pare. Queste ragazzette si meriterebbero veramente d'essere usate solo come dei pezzetti di carne per passare il tempo.


----------



## Renegade (16 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> *Certo, fa cosi perchè a lei piaceva sentirsi l'unica. Nonostante ti abbia rifiutato, si è sentita offesa perchè tu non hai passato il tuo tempo a leccarle i piedi. Voleva che tu strisciassi per lei..*.Cosa che non hai fatto (Per fortuna direi!) provandoci con altre, fregandotene di lei. Si è sentita scansata dal piedistallo e allora ha iniziato a spalare m. per metterti in cattiva luce. Insomma, un comportamento veramente patetico e infantile. Ti è andata bene, hai evitato di immischiarti in una brutta situazione. La vita è tua e tu puoi fare quello che ti pare, quando ti pare. Queste ragazzette si meriterebbero veramente d'essere usate solo come dei pezzetti di carne per passare il tempo.



Hai centrato il punto. Oltre questo rinnovo il fatto che vivono nell'illusione che la loro opinione sia incontrastabile e custodita in ciò che loro credono sia di cristallo o platino, quando ce l'han tutte invece. Guai a dimostrare che hanno torto o ad avere un pensiero libero. Purtroppo l'immaturità nel ramo femminile è ancor più devastante di quello maschile ai giorni nostri. Comportamento subdolo e vigliacco. Alla fine si trova sempre la strada univoca. Parlare alle spalle è una vergogna.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2015)

Post fuori regolamento. Eliminati.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Hey hey.. Da adesso in poi esistono solo le pagelle statistiche e vedrai come ci divertiremo confrontandole con le barzellette che racconta la gazzetta... Se fa un punteggio di 20 nella singola partita allora è all'incirca un 6, se fa 30 un 6,5 e via via ti spiegherò i parametri ma ti prego dimentica quelle pagelle ridicole...



Cristo le "pagelle statistiche".

Questo è un segno di quanto sia avviato il processo tecnocratico della società. Gli esseri umani sono diventati numeri.


----------



## O Animal (21 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Cristo le "pagelle statistiche".
> 
> Questo è un segno di quanto sia avviato il processo tecnocratico della società. Gli esseri umani sono diventati numeri.



Potrei dire lo stesso delle pagelle delle rosea... 

Meglio essere numeri sbagliati che barzellette dei giornalai...


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Potrei dire lo stesso delle pagelle delle rosea...
> 
> Meglio essere numeri sbagliati che barzellette dei giornalai...



Sai come la penso. Lo sport è un'arte, in quanto espressione di un pensiero, e quindi per la sua stessa essenza è irriducibile al mondo numerico. E' come se un critico d'arte prendesse in considerazione il numero e l'intensità dei colori su una tela, oppure se dicesse che un quadro è meglio di un altro in base al prezzo di listino. Li hai mai visti andare in giro col colorimetro ?


----------



## O Animal (21 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sai come la penso. Lo sport è un'arte, in quanto espressione di un pensiero, e quindi per la sua stessa essenza è irriducibile al mondo numerico. E' come se un critico d'arte prendesse in considerazione il numero e l'intensità dei colori su una tela, oppure se dicesse che un quadro è meglio di un altro in base al prezzo di listino. Li hai mai visti andare in giro col colorimetro ?



Dai un po' sulle statistiche ci marcio... Però dal mio punto di vista il calcio è si un arte ma più simile all'atletica che alla pittura perciò la misurazione delle prestazioni degli atleti non mi sembra fantascienza... Se uno salta 40 volte gli avversari a partita è evidente che sia Maradona.. Ed uno che ogni 2 tiri fa un gol è evidente che sia Pelé.. Questo non vuol dire snaturare lo sport ma semplicemente guardarlo anche da un'ottica che misuri le prestazioni anziché basarsi semplicemente su simpatie proprie o di giornalisti...


----------



## Renegade (21 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Dai un po' sulle statistiche ci marcio... Però dal mio punto di vista il calcio è si un arte ma più simile all'atletica che alla pittura perciò la misurazione delle prestazioni degli atleti non mi sembra fantascienza... Se uno salta 40 volte gli avversari a partita è evidente che sia Maradona.. Ed uno che ogni 2 tiri fa un gol è evidente che sia Pelé.. Questo non vuol dire snaturare lo sport ma semplicemente guardarlo anche da un'ottica che misuri le prestazioni anziché basarsi semplicemente su simpatie proprie o di giornalisti...



Precisissimo. Le statistiche sono una riprova interessante al proprio pensiero calcistico ed un approfondimento in più. Poi come detto, possono variare i numeri più o meno, ma se uno è forte sarà più forte di chi non ha materia prima in qualunque squadra. Mi si faceva l'esempio che Messi fosse forte al Barca ma scarso in Nazionale se paragonato ai numeri di Muller e Neymar. Ebbene, anche in Nazionale le statistiche premiano Messi, seppur i suoi numeri non raggiungano gli stessi del Barcellona. Oltretutto le statistiche, pur fredde che siano, hanno una neutralità devastante e una totale assenza di simpatia o antipatia nei loro giudizi. Qualunque giudice, sia esso un esaminatore, un professore di scuola, un magistrato, un arbitro, ecc. è soggetto a simpatie, antipatie e impressioni. Difficilmente l'essere umano è esente da queste influenze, proprio quanto umano. Ma i numeri, i numeri lo sono. Certo, non possono essere la centralità di un pensiero, ma sono un'ottima riprova, come ho detto.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Agosto 2015)

una cosa è certa, i numeri non mentono mai. Non bastano ma possono essere indicativi. [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] spiega a tutti come funziona se puoi


----------



## Renegade (21 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> una cosa è certa, i numeri non mentono mai. Non bastano ma possono essere indicativi. @O Animal spiega a tutti come funziona se puoi



Non c'è molto da capire. Vengono indicati tutti i parametri possibili. Passaggi totali, fase offensiva, fase difensiva, occasioni create, assist, gol, tiri da fuori, tiri nell'area, recuperi palla, ecc. Si può quindi avere questi parametri sottoforma di numeri totali e sottoforma dei 90 minuti, che ti dà fuori la media di quante di queste cose sono eseguite dal calciatore in una partita. La metrica dei 90 minuti viene spesso utilizzata anche per confrontare chi ha tipo 10-15 presenze di meno dell'altro calciatore.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Agosto 2015)

Ragazzi, i numeri sono fondamentali. Alleno uno sport dove senza numeri si è fregati, la pallavolo. Sono fondamentali, capire dove battere, dove attaccare,dove difendere...in che rotazione, in che momento, se sotto il 20 o sopra il 20... ecc. Tante cose. Ma il problema dei numeri è che se vengono estrapolati senza contestualizzare squadra momento periodo ecc...non abbiate troppa avversione verso questi numeretti... sono utili!


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, i numeri sono fondamentali. Alleno uno sport dove senza numeri si è fregati, la pallavolo. Sono fondamentali, capire dove battere, dove attaccare,dove difendere...in che rotazione, in che momento, se sotto il 20 o sopra il 20... ecc. Tante cose. Ma il problema dei numeri è che se vengono estrapolati senza contestualizzare squadra momento periodo ecc...non abbiate troppa avversione verso questi numeretti... sono utili!



Io ho giocato a basket ed è similare alla pallavolo sotto questo aspetto (credo perchè siano sport nati negli States), però non vuol dire, l'uso è diverso...il centro che ha fatto più schiacciate in serie A non è detto che sia il più forte/utile per la squadra...può essere utile per valutare lo stato di forma, confrontarli con gli stessi giocatori pre e post un periodo magari.


----------



## uoteghein (22 Agosto 2015)

Nella pallavolo sono utilissimi.
Soprattutto in quella odierna trasformatasi in una mera applicazione di forza e fisicitá.
Il basket rimane ad oggi lo sport tra i maggiori (calcio-volley-basket) più tecnico e complesso. Una quantitá di schemi spaventosa e una necessitá di interpretazione del gioco da parte dei giocatori allucinante. Nel basket, seppur utili, lo sono meno. Proprio perchè la complessitá è una somma di tattica ma anche di tecnica personale. È tutto dannatamente rapido, costretto in 24 secondi, regolamento con decine di falli....difficilissimo.
Lo dico da giocatore di pallavolo per 19 anni e quindi innamorato perso del volley (non di questo pseudo sport che si pratica adesso con i centrali di serie A che non sanno alzare e ricevere), e da fruitore da più di 20 del grande spettacolo del calcio.


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Settembre 2015)

Ci son volte che non riesco proprio a capirla la vita. Ieri pomeriggio è morto mio cuginetto (l'ho saputo 1 oretta fa) di terzo grado. Aveva solo 11 anni ed è morto proprio mentre giocava a calcio, sotto casa. Mentre si divertiva proprio come mi diverto io, ad inseguire quel pallone, che dà un senso di libertà e divertimento immenso. E' morto per arresto cardiaco e questa è la cosa più assurda, vista la sua giovane età.
Essendo lontani non avevo sto gran rapporto, conoscevo più la madre che lui, però la cosa mi urta parecchio. Non si può morire a quell'età mentre si insegue un pallone. Non si può.


----------



## Bioware (7 Settembre 2015)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Eh purtroppo i forum come una volta non ci sono (quasi) più, ormai stiamo assistendo ad una moria generale di forum, anzi è già tanto che milanworld campa ancora in maniera così importante sebbene come dici sia molto cambiato (non lo so non lo frequentavo anni fa però posso immaginare, anche a me ogni tanto viene nostalgia per i vecchi forum di una volta).
> 
> Da quando sono usciti i social molti forum pian piano sono morti e/o svuotati, per questo ribadisco che in ogni caso è davvero un bene che milanworld riesca a mantenersi così in forma, anche se con nmila ridicole censure... comunque concordo si stava meglio quando si stava peggioi, pure per i forum vale questa massima sempreverde


mettiamola così, se tu sei qua è proprio perché il forum ha cambiato rotta. Sul web esistono diverse regole da rispettare, che non sceglie l amministrazione di questo o quel sito, ma che vengono imposte da Google e altri motori di ricerca. Messi certi parametri, se li rispetti vieni premiato, in caso contrario vieni penalizzato. Esistono forum nei quali la pubblicità salta fuori ad ogni click, qui la situazione è veramente rosea a confronto. Purtroppo i social network, per la loro facilità d'uso, han spazzato via i forum.


----------



## Bioware (7 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ci son volte che non riesco proprio a capirla la vita. Ieri pomeriggio è morto mio cuginetto (l'ho saputo 1 oretta fa) di terzo grado. Aveva solo 11 anni ed è morto proprio mentre giocava a calcio, sotto casa. Mentre si divertiva proprio come mi diverto io, ad inseguire quel pallone, che dà un senso di libertà e divertimento immenso. E' morto per arresto cardiaco e questa è la cosa più assurda, vista la sua giovane età.
> Essendo lontani non avevo sto gran rapporto, conoscevo più la madre che lui, però la cosa mi urta parecchio. Non si può morire a quell'età mentre si insegue un pallone. Non si può.



Temo ci sia poco da capire, la vita non segue nessuna regola o logica ben delineata. Il karma a volte esiste ed alte no, ma di base non c'è nulla che risponda ai tuoi quesiti secondo me


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Lo dico da giocatore di pallavolo per 19 anni e quindi innamorato perso del volley (non di questo pseudo sport che si pratica adesso con i centrali di serie A che non sanno alzare e ricevere), e da fruitore da più di 20 del grande spettacolo del calcio.



Ah, i tempi del cambio palla... quella sì che era bella, partite equilibratissime di anche 3 ore  dove chi vinceva doveva sputare sangue


----------



## Miro (9 Settembre 2015)

Volevo anticipare un esame universitario in questo mese ma la segreteria mi ha bloccato dicendo che finchè non mi viene attivato nel piano di studi non posso sostenerlo  mi ero pure preparato per sostenerlo togliendo tempo all'altro esame che dovevo dare e che forse non è andato bene, a saperlo mi concentravo solo su uno 
Si dovrebbe aiutare chi come me vuole laurearsi in anticipo o perlomeno nei tempi, e invece...


----------



## James Watson (10 Settembre 2015)

Un tale sconosciuto sta importunando la mia fidanzata via whatsapp... qualcuno di voi conosce un sistema per conoscere l'intestatario di un numero cellulare?
Non credo che ci siano gli estremi ancora per una denuncia perché la cosa è iniziata da poco ma vorrei stoncare la cosa sul nascere, cosa mi consigliate?


----------



## raducioiu (10 Settembre 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Un tale sconosciuto sta importunando la mia fidanzata via whatsapp... qualcuno di voi conosce un sistema per conoscere l'intestatario di un numero cellulare?
> Non credo che ci siano gli estremi ancora per una denuncia perché la cosa è iniziata da poco ma vorrei stoncare la cosa sul nascere, cosa mi consigliate?


Se la importuna via whatsapp non può bloccarlo e basta?


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Settembre 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Un tale sconosciuto sta importunando la mia fidanzata via whatsapp... qualcuno di voi conosce un sistema per conoscere l'intestatario di un numero cellulare?
> Non credo che ci siano gli estremi ancora per una denuncia perché la cosa è iniziata da poco ma vorrei stoncare la cosa sul nascere, cosa mi consigliate?



Cerca il numero su Google..magari salta fuori qualcosa..

Ma di che tipo di molestie parliamo? Perché se è solo un perdi tempo basta che blocchi il mittente e la cosa muore lì..mi pare eccessivo pensare alla denuncia..


----------



## James Watson (11 Settembre 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Se la importuna via whatsapp non può bloccarlo e basta?



Già fatto, stiamo cambiando il numero perché dopo whatsapp ha iniziato a chiamare e sms, sto cercando di bloccare il numero, ma non so bene come funziona sul tel della mia ragazza.
La nostra preoccupazione è che poi passi dal cellulare ad altro, perché da quanto capiamo è una persona che entrambi conosciamo


----------



## Nicco (11 Settembre 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Già fatto, stiamo cambiando il numero perché dopo whatsapp ha iniziato a chiamare e sms, sto cercando di bloccare il numero, ma non so bene come funziona sul tel della mia ragazza.
> La nostra preoccupazione è che poi passi dal cellulare ad altro, perché da quanto capiamo è una persona che entrambi conosciamo


Se le cose stanno così io andrei dai carabinieri a tempo zero.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Settembre 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Già fatto, stiamo cambiando il numero perché dopo whatsapp ha iniziato a chiamare e sms, sto cercando di bloccare il numero, ma non so bene come funziona sul tel della mia ragazza.
> La nostra preoccupazione è che poi passi dal cellulare ad altro, perché da quanto capiamo è una persona che entrambi conosciamo



Visto che manda sms/chiamate vedi se continua pure con il numero nuovo, se continua io prima di andare dai carabinieri lo chiamerei o gli mandare un sms e gli direi chiaramente di smetterla altrimenti andate dai carabinieri e vedi cosa succede, se continua vai dai carabinieri.


----------



## James Watson (11 Settembre 2015)

Grazie a tutti. L'abbiamo già avvisato di smetterla..


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Settembre 2015)

Ho preso la paga da una 97....Allucinante. Mi sa che mi tocca rivalutare i miei pregiudizi, anche se son ben felice di farlo


----------



## prebozzio (15 Settembre 2015)

Tra qualche mese molto probabilmente raggiungerò la mia ragazza, che vive a Stoccarda.

Qui ho un lavoro che amo, faccio ciò per cui ho studiato, ho responsabilità e soddisfazioni, ma voglio stare con lei e desidero fare un'esperienza di vita e di lavoro all'estero. Il mio sogno da qualche anno anno erano l'Australia e il Canada, ma sono stato a Stoccarda e mi è piaciuta molto.
Spero di riuscire a realizzarmi professionalmente anche là. Non sarà facile, ma sono molto motivato.

Di natura sono uno che prende decisioni al 90% di testa, razionali, calcolate. Sto imparando a scegliere anche con la pancia, a seguire l'istinto. E quindi andrò.

Alla notizia la mia migliore amica è scoppiata a piangere, idem mia cugina che per me è come una sorella.
Per fortuna invece il resto della mia famiglia è felice per me, sebbene sperassero fosse lei a venire qui invece che io a emigrare.


----------



## vota DC (17 Settembre 2015)

Passato infermieristica, ora di molestare pure quelle del 1996.


----------



## Hammer (17 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Tra qualche mese molto probabilmente raggiungerò la mia ragazza, che vive a Stoccarda.
> 
> Qui ho un lavoro che amo, faccio ciò per cui ho studiato, ho responsabilità e soddisfazioni, ma voglio stare con lei e desidero fare un'esperienza di vita e di lavoro all'estero. Il mio sogno da qualche anno anno erano l'Australia e il Canada, ma sono stato a Stoccarda e mi è piaciuta molto.
> Spero di riuscire a realizzarmi professionalmente anche là. Non sarà facile, ma sono molto motivato.
> ...



Ti capisco in pieno. Come te, tra qualche mese ho l'opportunità di lasciare l'Italia, non per ""raggiungere"" qualcuno ma per un'opportunità, e mi ritrovo in un mare di incertezze. È come se le mura che ti sei costruito negli anni iniziassero a scricchiolare.


----------



## Miro (18 Ottobre 2015)

Alcuni campanelli d'allarme hanno portato a farmi pensare di avere un disturbo depressivo cronico; non so se sia effettivamente così (domani credo ne parlerò col medico) ma sta di fatto che è da più di un anno che mi sembra di essere finito in una spirale negativa in cui sto scendendo sempre di più.

Una delle mie migliori amiche, dopo un'estate di screzi (dovuti anche a questo mio stato d'animo), forse per ripicca, forse per altro, ha riallacciato con la mia ex...conoscendola, so che le racconterà ogni cosa di quel che ho passato in questo anno, e la cosa non mi va giù; ieri ho troncato i rapporti con lei.


----------



## de sica (18 Ottobre 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Alcuni campanelli d'allarme hanno portato a farmi pensare di avere un disturbo depressivo cronico; non so se sia effettivamente così (domani credo ne parlerò col medico) ma sta di fatto che è da più di un anno che mi sembra di essere finito in una spirale negativa in cui sto scendendo sempre di più.
> 
> Una delle mie migliori amiche, dopo un'estate di screzi (dovuti anche a questo mio stato d'animo), forse per ripicca, forse per altro, ha riallacciato con la mia ex...conoscendola, so che le racconterà ogni cosa di quel che ho passato in questo anno, e la cosa non mi va giù; ieri ho troncato i rapporti con lei.



Secondo me il tuo problema non è la tua amica né un eventuale spirale negativa, dove credo sia frutto della tua mente. Il problema è che pensi ancora a quella diavolo di ex, fidati..


----------



## Miro (18 Ottobre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Secondo me il tuo problema non è la tua amica né un eventuale spirale negativa, dove credo sia frutto della tua mente. Il problema è che pensi ancora a quella diavolo di ex, fidati..



Non credo sia tutto frutto della mia mente, cambio troppo spesso umore da un momento all'altro, mi sento sempre sfiduciato e "vuoto", passo da momenti in cui la compagnia degli altri mi fa piacere ad altri in cui sento il bisogno estremo di allontanarmi e lasciar perdere tutto/tutti.
Che gli avvenimenti con la mia ex abbiano aggravato tutto ciò è plausibile, ma non la causa del tutto; anche quando stavo con lei avevo questi comportamenti bipolari.


----------



## de sica (18 Ottobre 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Non credo sia tutto frutto della mia mente, cambio troppo spesso umore da un momento all'altro, mi sento sempre sfiduciato e "vuoto", passo da momenti in cui la compagnia degli altri mi fa piacere ad altri in cui sento il bisogno estremo di allontanarmi e lasciar perdere tutto/tutti.
> Che gli avvenimenti con la mia ex abbiano aggravato tutto ciò è plausibile, ma non la causa del tutto; anche quando stavo con lei avevo questi comportamenti bipolari.



Io rimango della mia idea. Spero sia vivamente come dica tu, sebbene sia comunque un qualcosa da non prendere sottogamba. Se però fosse come dico io, bé bisognerebbe proprio cambiare marcia eh


----------



## francylomba (2 Novembre 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Non credo sia tutto frutto della mia mente, cambio troppo spesso umore da un momento all'altro, mi sento sempre sfiduciato e "vuoto", passo da momenti in cui la compagnia degli altri mi fa piacere ad altri in cui sento il bisogno estremo di allontanarmi e lasciar perdere tutto/tutti.
> Che gli avvenimenti con la mia ex abbiano aggravato tutto ciò è plausibile, ma non la causa del tutto; anche quando stavo con lei avevo questi comportamenti bipolari.




giovedi ho un colloquio di lavoro non importante , di più.. e mi sento come te ! uno straccio


----------



## Gas (2 Novembre 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Alcuni campanelli d'allarme hanno portato a farmi pensare di avere un disturbo depressivo cronico; non so se sia effettivamente così (domani credo ne parlerò col medico) ma sta di fatto che è da più di un anno che mi sembra di essere finito in una spirale negativa in cui sto scendendo sempre di più.



E' un'affermazione importante la tua, una presa di coscienza da ascoltare.
Io ho sempre avuto un carattere molto solido, non ho mai sofferto di depressioni e sono sempre stato tendenziamente positivo e di attitudine allegro ma ho avuto amici che hanno sofferto di depressione, io non li capivo, cercavo di tirarli su dicendo che le cose erano belle che non dovevano vederle così grigie, che la loro vita era bella.
Quando si accennava ad affidarsi agli psicologi io ero sempre scettico e perplesso, non ne capivo la necessità. Non capivo come le parole di uno sconosciuto potessero aiutare più di quelle di un amico.
Niente, la verità è che non potevo capire cosa c'era nella loro testa, la mia era troppo diversa.
Anni dopo prendo atto che i miei amici hanno risolto le loro turbe mentali proprio rivolgendosi a degli specialisti, un aiuto più competente dei consigli di quattro amici davanti ad una birra. Non so spiegarmi perchè sia così ma lo prendo come un dato di fatto che ho personalmente vissuto.

Se davvero pensi che sia il caso, non aver paura di farti aiutare, non ti vergognare, fai tutto quel che va fatto per tornare a sorridere sereno !


----------



## Miro (3 Novembre 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> E' un'affermazione importante la tua, una presa di coscienza da ascoltare.
> Io ho sempre avuto un carattere molto solido, non ho mai sofferto di depressioni e sono sempre stato tendenziamente positivo e di attitudine allegro ma ho avuto amici che hanno sofferto di depressione, io non li capivo, cercavo di tirarli su dicendo che le cose erano belle che non dovevano vederle così grigie, che la loro vita era bella.
> Quando si accennava ad affidarsi agli psicologi io ero sempre scettico e perplesso, non ne capivo la necessità. Non capivo come le parole di uno sconosciuto potessero aiutare più di quelle di un amico.
> Niente, la verità è che non potevo capire cosa c'era nella loro testa, la mia era troppo diversa.
> ...



Il medico ha deciso di affidarmi non tanto ad uno psicologo quanto ad uno psichiatra, perchè stando a quel che ha detto può essere un problema anche genetico visto che questi stati depressivi sbocciano più facilmente se si hanno parenti diretti che hanno sofferto gli stessi disturbi (nel mio caso, mia madre).
Vedremo, il 13 novembre ho la prima seduta...


----------



## Gas (3 Novembre 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Il medico ha deciso di affidarmi non tanto ad uno psicologo quanto ad uno psichiatra, perchè stando a quel che ha detto può essere un problema anche genetico visto che questi stati depressivi sbocciano più facilmente se si hanno parenti diretti che hanno sofferto gli stessi disturbi (nel mio caso, mia madre).
> Vedremo, il 13 novembre ho la prima seduta...



I miei più sinceri auguri perché tu possa stare meglio il prima possibile ed in modo duraturo.


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Novembre 2015)

Domanda agli utenti piu' vecchi di Milanworld. Vorrei capire una cosa: 3 settimane fa ho conosciuto una ragazza del 95. Questa e' fidanzata da 3 anni col suo ragazzo e addirittura convive da 2 anni. Lei e' senza lavoro, sgobba solo lui. Da quello che mi ha detto il suo tipo e' molto statico e diciamo noioso, ma va be' non entro nel dettaglio.
Ieri e' successo qualcosa tra me e lei. La domanda e' la seguente: Le ragazze una volta erano cosi poco serie? Ne ho conosciute molte di ragazze cosi. Il mio non vuole essere un discorso sessita, ma essendo etero penso alle donne, quindi tendo a vedere solo la situazione femminile. Io non mi faccio scrupoli, vado avanti per la mia strada e basta, pero' mi fa storcere il naso pensare che questo ragazzo sgobba, la mantiene pure e questa gli fa le corna. Ok che in un certo senso lei ha i suoi motivi, ma io penso che non ci siano giustificazioni al tradimento. 

Quindi voi che siete piu' grandi di me, che dite? Le donne una volta erano cosi, solo che erano piu' oppresse, oppure sono semplicemente cambiate, come cambiano i tempi?


----------



## Arrigo4ever (8 Novembre 2015)

Non voglio farti un discorso sessista ma per quello che vedo io in giro, quando sento parlare di maschi "col tradimento nel proprio DNA" mi vien da ridere .Se ti dicessi delle donne insospettabili che conosco e dei fantastici palchi di corna che han fatto ai loro poveri mariti , dovrei scrivere tutta la notte e......... vada per le corna (!?),ma so anche di donne che hanno lasciato il marito di punto in bianco solo per questioni di soldi ,per mettersi con uno con più grana ,e questo con in mezzo anche dei figli e magari dopo 10 anni di matrimonio .Per quello che mi han raccontato e che ho visto io in 40 anni, senza comunque voler generalizzare troppo ,è sempre stato così....


----------



## vota DC (9 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Domanda agli utenti piu' vecchi di Milanworld. Vorrei capire una cosa: 3 settimane fa ho conosciuto una ragazza del 95. Questa e' fidanzata da 3 anni col suo ragazzo e addirittura convive da 2 anni. Lei e' senza lavoro, sgobba solo lui. Da quello che mi ha detto il suo tipo e' molto statico e diciamo noioso, ma va be' non entro nel dettaglio.
> Ieri e' successo qualcosa tra me e lei. La domanda e' la seguente: Le ragazze una volta erano cosi poco serie? Ne ho conosciute molte di ragazze cosi. Il mio non vuole essere un discorso sessita, ma essendo etero penso alle donne, quindi tendo a vedere solo la situazione femminile. Io non mi faccio scrupoli, vado avanti per la mia strada e basta, pero' mi fa storcere il naso pensare che questo ragazzo sgobba, la mantiene pure e questa gli fa le corna. Ok che in un certo senso lei ha i suoi motivi, ma io penso che non ci siano giustificazioni al tradimento.
> 
> Quindi voi che siete piu' grandi di me, che dite? Le donne una volta erano cosi, solo che erano piu' oppresse, oppure sono semplicemente cambiate, come cambiano i tempi?



Ma parli di una fidanzata a 17 anni che si è messa a convivere a 18 quando neanche ha fatto la matura...in pratica non ha mai avuto la possibilità di essere donna.


----------



## Shevchenko (9 Novembre 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma parli di una fidanzata a 17 anni che si è messa a convivere a 18 quando neanche ha fatto la matura...in pratica non ha mai avuto la possibilità di essere donna.



Va be. Ma non e' la prima che capita. Sono gia' stato con qualche tipa fidanzata, ma soprattutto ne vedo tante che cornificano il fidanzato come se nulla fosse. Mi lascia perplesso la cosa ed ho fatto una domanda ben precisa. Una sorta di paragone (molto difficile lo so) tra 10/20/30 anni fa e ora.


----------



## Milo (10 Novembre 2015)

Secondo me sono cambiati soprattutto i genitori, io vedo molti genitori che vogliono fare loro i "giovincelli" e pensare meno (proprio 0) all'educazione dei figli, i figli di queste annate hanno libertà da età troppo (imho) infantili che non gli permettono di capire il significato di ciò che fanno.
Lo vedo direttamente da me stesso, che ho 25 anni, a 15 anni pensavo ancora al pallone, videogames e la sera a casa, come era normale a quell'eta. E se guardo i 15enni di ora mi viene da piangere


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Domanda agli utenti piu' vecchi di Milanworld. Vorrei capire una cosa: 3 settimane fa ho conosciuto una ragazza del 95. Questa e' fidanzata da 3 anni col suo ragazzo e addirittura convive da 2 anni. Lei e' senza lavoro, sgobba solo lui. Da quello che mi ha detto il suo tipo e' molto statico e diciamo noioso, ma va be' non entro nel dettaglio.
> Ieri e' successo qualcosa tra me e lei. La domanda e' la seguente: Le ragazze una volta erano cosi poco serie? Ne ho conosciute molte di ragazze cosi. Il mio non vuole essere un discorso sessita, ma essendo etero penso alle donne, quindi tendo a vedere solo la situazione femminile. Io non mi faccio scrupoli, vado avanti per la mia strada e basta, pero' mi fa storcere il naso pensare che questo ragazzo sgobba, la mantiene pure e questa gli fa le corna. Ok che in un certo senso lei ha i suoi motivi, ma io penso che non ci siano giustificazioni al tradimento.
> 
> Quindi voi che siete piu' grandi di me, che dite? Le donne una volta erano cosi, solo che erano piu' oppresse, oppure sono semplicemente cambiate, come cambiano i tempi?



Non sono sessista (o forse si, chi se ne frega onestamente) ma guarda che il mito di Adamo ed Eva non è che è scaturito da un nuvolo di maschilisti incalliti...è la storia dell'umanità da sempre...la donna ha la sua indole, l'uomo la sua...millenni fa già avevano capito che quando l'uomo si faceva abbindolare e lasciava che a portare i pantaloni fosse la donna era la sua rovina..millenni dopo siamo sempre nella stessa condizione..quel tizio..c'ho pena per lui...
Tu hai ragione a divertirti ma prendi appunti, perché un domani può capitare a te con donne così...occhio


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Domanda agli utenti piu' vecchi di Milanworld. Vorrei capire una cosa: 3 settimane fa ho conosciuto una ragazza del 95. Questa e' fidanzata da 3 anni col suo ragazzo e addirittura convive da 2 anni. Lei e' senza lavoro, sgobba solo lui. Da quello che mi ha detto il suo tipo e' molto statico e diciamo noioso, ma va be' non entro nel dettaglio.
> Ieri e' successo qualcosa tra me e lei. La domanda e' la seguente: Le ragazze una volta erano cosi poco serie? Ne ho conosciute molte di ragazze cosi. Il mio non vuole essere un discorso sessita, ma essendo etero penso alle donne, quindi tendo a vedere solo la situazione femminile. Io non mi faccio scrupoli, vado avanti per la mia strada e basta, pero' mi fa storcere il naso pensare che questo ragazzo sgobba, la mantiene pure e questa gli fa le corna. Ok che in un certo senso lei ha i suoi motivi, ma io penso che non ci siano giustificazioni al tradimento.
> 
> Quindi voi che siete piu' grandi di me, che dite? Le donne una volta erano cosi, solo che erano piu' oppresse, oppure sono semplicemente cambiate, come cambiano i tempi?



Amico , di situazioni cosi ne è pieno il mondo.. le donne ( come l'uomo ) colgono l'occasione al volo .. 

e stai pure sicuro che anche te hai o avrai le corna è cosi , lo è per tutti e lo sarà per tutti ..


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Dicembre 2015)

Incredibile! Sono davvero molto vicino a coronare uno dei miei sogni più grandi, fin da quando ero piccolino... Hanno iniziato a tremarmi le gambe.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Incredibile! Sono davvero molto vicino a coronare uno dei miei sogni più grandi, fin da quando ero piccolino... Hanno iniziato a tremarmi le gambe.



Perchè ha fatto gol Abate ?


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Perchè ha fatto gol Abate ?



Esatto. Domani nevicherà!


----------



## smallball (21 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Amico , di situazioni cosi ne è pieno il mondo.. le donne ( come l'uomo ) colgono l'occasione al volo ..
> 
> e stai pure sicuro che anche te hai o avrai le corna è cosi , lo è per tutti e lo sarà per tutti ..



realta' molto cruda,ma sostanzialmente corretta


----------



## Butcher (21 Dicembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Incredibile! Sono davvero molto vicino a coronare uno dei miei sogni più grandi, fin da quando ero piccolino... Hanno iniziato a tremarmi le gambe.



Threesome?


----------



## Shevchenko (21 Dicembre 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Threesome?



Ehehehehe no! Si parla d'andare a vivere da solo


----------



## Butcher (21 Dicembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ehehehehe no! Si parla d'andare a vivere da solo



E' il primo passo


----------



## Shevchenko (21 Dicembre 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> E' il primo passo



Esatto 
La cosa più importante resta la mia salute mentale che finalmente avrà un deciso miglioramento. Poi finalmente non dovrò più sentirmi dire "Guai a te se porti put. a casa! Ti spacco la faccia" ahaha. Già mi immagino la fila di ragazzine tra i 17 e i 18 che si bagneranno quando dirò "Io vivo da solo!"


----------



## kolao95 (7 Gennaio 2016)

Mai una gioia.. Anche nel 2016.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Gennaio 2016)

Ero indeciso se parlarvi o no di quello che ho passato oggi, ma lo faccio comunque. Magari scrivere aiuta. 
Parto da un discorso ampio per farvi capire come sono fatto e poi arrivo al problema vero e proprio (c'entra una ragazza). Ho 20 anni e, ahimé, non ho mai avuto grossa dimestichezza con le ragazze che non conosco: per fare un esempio, conosco tanti miei coetanei che passano le serate su Facebook a scrivere a tremila ragazze, mentre io in vita mia raramente ho fatto il primo passo, diciamo che nei rapporti in generale all'inizio sono timidissimo, ciò forse è dovuto alla mia bassa autostima, che a sua volta è probabilmente dovuta al fatto che per gran parte della mia adolescenza (fino ai 16-17 anni) ho preso tante di quelle prese in giro dagli amici per il fatto che ero obeso: ero 133 kg x 195 cm, poi nel settembre 2011 ho iniziato la dieta e ho perso 40 kg nel giro di un anno, nonostante questo calo vertiginoso di peso ho ugualmente difficoltà nell'approcciare con intenzioni serie verso l'altro sesso e spesso finisco per diventare solo un amico, nonostante a detta delle mie amiche sono un bel ragazzo, diciamo che forse il mio problema è che ho sempre la testa altrove e ho poca sicurezza di me, due cose che le ragazze notano. 
Vabbè, comunque c'è questa ragazza di cui ho accennato all'inizio: ha due anni in meno di me, fisicamente non è Belen: è piuttosto bassina e magra, ma ha veramente un bel viso e mi è sempre piaciuta esteticamente; la vedevo spesso a scuola, ma non ho mai avuto il coraggio di parlarle. Una sera prendo coraggio e le scrivo su Facebook e faccio una mezza ******: vado subito al sodo e le confesso che lei mi piace esteticamente e che vorrei conoscerla, ma purtroppo non ricevo risposta. Passano due settimane e decido di riscriverle: lei inizialmente mi risponde, ma poi non visualizza neanche e non sapevo che pensare.. Nel frattempo ero riuscito ad avere il suo numero tramite amici e ieri, dopo averla vista in giro, prendo coraggio e le scrivo per messaggio, lei ovviamente non sapeva chi fossi e inizia a farmi domande per capire, ma io riesco a non farmi sgamare. Questo pomeriggio però mi incalza e alla fine arrivo a dirle il mio nome, cosa succede? Lei visualizza ma non risponde più. Non so che fare..


----------



## Nicco (7 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ero indeciso se parlarvi o no di quello che ho passato oggi, ma lo faccio comunque. Magari scrivere aiuta.
> Parto da un discorso ampio per farvi capire come sono fatto e poi arrivo al problema vero e proprio (c'entra una ragazza). Ho 20 anni e, ahimé, non ho mai avuto grossa dimestichezza con le ragazze che non conosco: per fare un esempio, conosco tanti miei coetanei che passano le serate su Facebook a scrivere a tremila ragazze, mentre io in vita mia raramente ho fatto il primo passo, diciamo che nei rapporti in generale all'inizio sono timidissimo, ciò forse è dovuto alla mia bassa autostima, che a sua volta è probabilmente dovuta al fatto che per gran parte della mia adolescenza (fino ai 16-17 anni) ho preso tante di quelle prese in giro dagli amici per il fatto che ero obeso: ero 133 kg x 195 cm, poi nel settembre 2011 ho iniziato la dieta e ho perso 40 kg nel giro di un anno, nonostante questo calo vertiginoso di peso ho ugualmente difficoltà nell'approcciare con intenzioni serie verso l'altro sesso e spesso finisco per diventare solo un amico, nonostante a detta delle mie amiche sono un bel ragazzo, diciamo che forse il mio problema è che ho sempre la testa altrove e ho poca sicurezza di me, due cose che le ragazze notano.
> Vabbè, comunque c'è questa ragazza di cui ho accennato all'inizio: ha due anni in meno di me, fisicamente non è Belen: è piuttosto bassina e magra, ma ha veramente un bel viso e mi è sempre piaciuta esteticamente; la vedevo spesso a scuola, ma non ho mai avuto il coraggio di parlarle. Una sera prendo coraggio e le scrivo su Facebook, ma non ricevo risposta. Passano due settimane e decido di riscriverle: lei inizialmente mi risponde, ma poi non visualizza neanche e non sapevo che pensare.. Nel frattempo ero riuscito ad avere il suo numero tramite amici e ieri, dopo averla vista in giro, prendo coraggio e le scrivo per messaggio, lei ovviamente non sapeva chi fossi e inizia a farmi domande per capire, ma io riesco a non farmi sgamare. Questo pomeriggio però mi incalza e alla fine arrivo a dirle il mio nome, cosa succede? Lei visualizza ma non risponde più. Non so che fare..


Onestamente lascia perdere, non è interessata. Insistere credo la infastidisca e basta.
Un consiglio è: agisci di persona, per quanto difficile sia, non lasciamo che tutto si riduca alla tecnologia, tanto alla fine con una ragazza ci devi parlare e non chattare 

Magari se non la conosci proprio pensa ad un modo per cui potresti scambiare anche solo una battuta, così poi vi salutate quando vi vedete di sfuggita e se la ritrovi da qualche parte ci puoi provare a parlare, cose così. E non avere paura di dimostrarti interessato(non dico di essere palese), in fondo se quella ti schiva in continuazione sai già che non c'è nulla da fare e inizi a fartene una ragione.


----------



## Heaven (7 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ero indeciso se parlarvi o no di quello che ho passato oggi, ma lo faccio comunque. Magari scrivere aiuta.
> Parto da un discorso ampio per farvi capire come sono fatto e poi arrivo al problema vero e proprio (c'entra una ragazza). Ho 20 anni e, ahimé, non ho mai avuto grossa dimestichezza con le ragazze che non conosco: per fare un esempio, conosco tanti miei coetanei che passano le serate su Facebook a scrivere a tremila ragazze, mentre io in vita mia raramente ho fatto il primo passo, diciamo che nei rapporti in generale all'inizio sono timidissimo, ciò forse è dovuto alla mia bassa autostima, che a sua volta è probabilmente dovuta al fatto che per gran parte della mia adolescenza (fino ai 16-17 anni) ho preso tante di quelle prese in giro dagli amici per il fatto che ero obeso: ero 133 kg x 195 cm, poi nel settembre 2011 ho iniziato la dieta e ho perso 40 kg nel giro di un anno, nonostante questo calo vertiginoso di peso ho ugualmente difficoltà nell'approcciare con intenzioni serie verso l'altro sesso e spesso finisco per diventare solo un amico, nonostante a detta delle mie amiche sono un bel ragazzo, diciamo che forse il mio problema è che ho sempre la testa altrove e ho poca sicurezza di me, due cose che le ragazze notano.
> Vabbè, comunque c'è questa ragazza di cui ho accennato all'inizio: ha due anni in meno di me, fisicamente non è Belen: è piuttosto bassina e magra, ma ha veramente un bel viso e mi è sempre piaciuta esteticamente; la vedevo spesso a scuola, ma non ho mai avuto il coraggio di parlarle. Una sera prendo coraggio e le scrivo su Facebook, ma non ricevo risposta. Passano due settimane e decido di riscriverle: lei inizialmente mi risponde, ma poi non visualizza neanche e non sapevo che pensare.. Nel frattempo ero riuscito ad avere il suo numero tramite amici e ieri, dopo averla vista in giro, prendo coraggio e le scrivo per messaggio, lei ovviamente non sapeva chi fossi e inizia a farmi domande per capire, ma io riesco a non farmi sgamare. Questo pomeriggio però mi incalza e alla fine arrivo a dirle il mio nome, cosa succede? Lei visualizza ma non risponde più. Non so che fare..




Prova a cercare altre ragazze e contattale: easy. Anche io sono timido, ma su facebook si riesce facilmente ad essere più sfacciati. 

Tra qualche tempo puoi anche riscriverle, le ragazze in genere ricevono tantissimi messaggi quindi non ne danno molta importanza, l'importante è non infossarti con una


----------



## kolao95 (7 Gennaio 2016)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Prova a cercare altre ragazze e contattale: easy. Anche io sono timido, ma su facebook si riesce facilmente ad essere più sfacciati.
> 
> Tra qualche tempo puoi anche riscriverle, le ragazze in genere ricevono tantissimi messaggi quindi non ne danno molta importanza, l'importante è non infossarti con una



Eh, lo so, ma io ho disattivato l'account a settembre perché ero stanco di Facebook in generale, per cui diventa più difficile e comunque se non sono veramente interessato a una ragazza è difficile che le scrivo.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Gennaio 2016)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Onestamente lascia perdere, non è interessata. Insistere credo la infastidisca e basta.
> Un consiglio è: agisci di persona, per quanto difficile sia, non lasciamo che tutto si riduca alla tecnologia, tanto alla fine con una ragazza ci devi parlare e non chattare
> 
> Magari se non la conosci proprio pensa ad un modo per cui potresti scambiare anche solo una battuta, così poi vi salutate quando vi vedete di sfuggita e se la ritrovi da qualche parte ci puoi provare a parlare, cose così. E non avere paura di dimostrarti interessato(non dico di essere palese), in fondo se quella ti schiva in continuazione sai già che non c'è nulla da fare e inizi a fartene una ragione.



Sì, lo so, ieri quando l'ho vista avrei voluto provare a parlarle, però, come ho detto, sono timido e non ce l'ho proprio fatta.


----------



## Heaven (7 Gennaio 2016)

Visto che ci siamo scrivo anche io ciò che mi passa per la mente, scriverei aiuta:

Sono davvero fissato una ragazza conosciuta quest'estate in vacanza, ci siamo anche baciati. Peccato che lei è francese, ha parenti a Milano ma è una cosa difficile purtroppo. È davvero la ragazza più bella che io abbia mai visto.

Sono stato anche con altre ragazze durante questi mesi, ma sembra che sono innamorato di lei..è inutile sperare?


----------



## kolao95 (8 Gennaio 2016)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Visto che ci siamo scrivo anche io ciò che mi passa per la mente, scriverei aiuta:
> 
> Sono davvero fissato una ragazza conosciuta quest'estate in vacanza, ci siamo anche baciati. Peccato che lei è francese, ha parenti a Milano ma è una cosa difficile purtroppo. È davvero la ragazza più bella che io abbia mai visto.
> 
> Sono stato anche con altre ragazze durante questi mesi, ma sembra che sono innamorato di lei..è inutile sperare?



Beh, tu stai messo molto meglio di me allora
Comunque gli amori a distanza difficilmente funzionano, però da quello che leggo sei veramente presissimo e io fossi in te a questo punto dichiarerei tranquillamente le tue intenzioni.


----------



## Heaven (8 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Beh, tu stai messo molto meglio di me allora
> Comunque gli amori a distanza difficilmente funzionano, però da quello che leggo sei veramente presissimo e io fossi in te a questo punto dichiarerei tranquillamente le tue intenzioni.



Beh a che scopo? Non avrebbe senso la nostra relazione, mi sentirei anche ridicolo a dichiararmi. Mi sono arreso al fatto di aspettare, se alcune congiunzioni astrali vorranno forse ci sarà un fuguro

C'è da considerare il fatto che la comunicazione per quanto uno possa conoscere l'inglese risulta un po' limitata, insomma non è la stessa cosa, almeno per il momento


----------



## vota DC (8 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo ero riuscito ad avere il suo numero tramite amici e ier



Ahahah ma questo non si fa. Io da laureato in storia ho grande memoria per nomi e date, figuriamoci se detti da persone che mi interessano. Nel giro di una settimana conoscevo nome, cognome, data di nascita e persino numero di scarpe di alcune compagne di infermieristica (nel giro di un mese tutte) ma il numero di telefono soltanto di alcune della mia zona (con la scusa di gruppo di whatsapp per studiare) e poi mi dicono che sono un po' stalker solo perché ho prestato attenzione a quello che hanno detto in classe! Non puoi andare in giro a chiedere agli amici di una di darti il suo numero di telefono, devi chiederlo direttamente tu o devi avere pretesti validissimi non dal punto sentimentale ma dal punto di vista pratico tipo colleghi, compagni di classe (di scuola non basta), frequentate qualsivoglia corso insieme (locali non vale, ci vuole un impegno fisso) e devi chiedere aiuto eccetera eccetera. 



Heaven ha scritto:


> Sono davvero fissato una ragazza conosciuta quest'estate in vacanza, ci siamo anche baciati. Peccato che lei è francese, ha parenti a Milano ma è una cosa difficile purtroppo. È davvero la ragazza più bella che io abbia mai visto.



Devi cambiare approccio. Più conosci una più puoi innamorartene. Lavoro/studio e abitazione sono le cose più importanti, se alla a queste domande ottieni risposte che non ti vanno a genio scappa finché sei in tempo e smettila di indagare: se ti va bene perdi solo tempo, ma rischi ancora di più! E cerca di farle il prima possibile queste domande che sono molto più importanti delle passioni comuni.


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ero indeciso se parlarvi o no di quello che ho passato oggi, ma lo faccio comunque. Magari scrivere aiuta.
> Parto da un discorso ampio per farvi capire come sono fatto e poi arrivo al problema vero e proprio (c'entra una ragazza). Ho 20 anni e, ahimé, non ho mai avuto grossa dimestichezza con le ragazze che non conosco: per fare un esempio, conosco tanti miei coetanei che passano le serate su Facebook a scrivere a tremila ragazze, mentre io in vita mia raramente ho fatto il primo passo, diciamo che nei rapporti in generale all'inizio sono timidissimo, ciò forse è dovuto alla mia bassa autostima, che a sua volta è probabilmente dovuta al fatto che per gran parte della mia adolescenza (fino ai 16-17 anni) ho preso tante di quelle prese in giro dagli amici per il fatto che ero obeso: ero 133 kg x 195 cm, poi nel settembre 2011 ho iniziato la dieta e ho perso 40 kg nel giro di un anno, nonostante questo calo vertiginoso di peso ho ugualmente difficoltà nell'approcciare con intenzioni serie verso l'altro sesso e spesso finisco per diventare solo un amico, nonostante a detta delle mie amiche sono un bel ragazzo, diciamo che forse il mio problema è che ho sempre la testa altrove e ho poca sicurezza di me, due cose che le ragazze notano.
> Vabbè, comunque c'è questa ragazza di cui ho accennato all'inizio: ha due anni in meno di me, fisicamente non è Belen: è piuttosto bassina e magra, ma ha veramente un bel viso e mi è sempre piaciuta esteticamente; la vedevo spesso a scuola, ma non ho mai avuto il coraggio di parlarle. Una sera prendo coraggio e le scrivo su Facebook e faccio una mezza ******: vado subito al sodo e le confesso che lei mi piace esteticamente e che vorrei conoscerla, ma purtroppo non ricevo risposta. Passano due settimane e decido di riscriverle: lei inizialmente mi risponde, ma poi non visualizza neanche e non sapevo che pensare.. Nel frattempo ero riuscito ad avere il suo numero tramite amici e ieri, dopo averla vista in giro, prendo coraggio e le scrivo per messaggio, lei ovviamente non sapeva chi fossi e inizia a farmi domande per capire, ma io riesco a non farmi sgamare. Questo pomeriggio però mi incalza e alla fine arrivo a dirle il mio nome, cosa succede? Lei visualizza ma non risponde più. Non so che fare..



Caro amico, posso darti qualche consiglio? Quello che hai fatto te equivale a tirarsi la zappa sui piedi. L'abbiamo fatto tutti almeno una volta nella vita. Io personalmente l'ho fatto a 14 anni di contattare qualcuna via sms senza conoscerla, ma erano altri tempi, era diverso. Era l'epoca degli squillini e via dicendo. Fu comunque una cavolata pazzesca. Ste cose non si fanno! Alle donne piacciono quelli sicuri di se e quelli che ci provano di persona. Anche se tu sei insicuro, fingiti sicuro e via. A questa non interessi, quindi sbattitene le palle. Cambia pagina, pesca un altro pesce e via. Sei timido? Ti vergogni a provarci? Il prossimo Sabato sera butta giù un po' di alcol, tirati allegro e vedrai che sarai meno timido. Provaci con qualcuna e via. Tu dirai "Si ma non voglio provarci solo da ubriaco etc" ma andare con qualcuna, anche se sei brillo ti darà comunque autostima! 

Ci sta di conoscere una tipa di persona, di scriverle e via dicendo. Se lei ricambia, se ti risponde, se si dimostra interessata ti basta chiederle di uscire con te. Se ti dice di si hai fatto il 90% del lavoro. 9 volte su 10 è tua. Se poi te la giochi male di persona è un altro paio di maniche. L'importante è che stai tranquillo sempre e che sei te stesso. Non fare il fantoccio, non serve a nulla. 

Parlando di me io invece sono incasinato. Ormai è da quando mi son mollato con la mia ex che non riesco a non provarci con le tipe che conosco. Ci provo anche con 3 tipe contemporaneamente e fisso anche altrettanti appuntamenti ahaha. Una recentemente mi ha dato un due di picche, poco importa. Ce ne sono altre due che hanno già accettato di uscire con me. Va a cu.o! La cosa però mi crea anche tanta confusione. Delle volte la testa mi scoppia perché non riesco a capire cosa voglio dalla vita. Sono talmente di corsa a provarci con delle tipe che alcune volte penso "Questa è quella giusta" son stra preso e dopo 2 giorni mi passa tutto. C'è una mia amica che mi tira spesso per il sedere per sta cosa. Mi dice "Parti sempre in quarta e poi ti calano tutte subito. Dovresti fermarti" mha probabilmente avrà ragione lei. Vedi? Comunque avere delle tipe non è sempre una cosa positiva. Soprattutto se sei coyone come me.


----------



## de sica (19 Gennaio 2016)

Insomma, abbiamo capito che la stragrande maggioranza dei problemi in questo topic sono: problemi di cuore! specialmente per i maschietti


----------



## kolao95 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Caro amico, posso darti qualche consiglio? Quello che hai fatto te equivale a tirarsi la zappa sui piedi. L'abbiamo fatto tutti almeno una volta nella vita. Io personalmente l'ho fatto a 14 anni di contattare qualcuna via sms senza conoscerla, ma erano altri tempi, era diverso. Era l'epoca degli squillini e via dicendo. Fu comunque una cavolata pazzesca. Ste cose non si fanno! Alle donne piacciono quelli sicuri di se e quelli che ci provano di persona. Anche se tu sei insicuro, fingiti sicuro e via. A questa non interessi, quindi sbattitene le palle. Cambia pagina, pesca un altro pesce e via. Sei timido? Ti vergogni a provarci? Il prossimo Sabato sera butta giù un po' di alcol, tirati allegro e vedrai che sarai meno timido. Provaci con qualcuna e via. Tu dirai "Si ma non voglio provarci solo da ubriaco etc" ma andare con qualcuna, anche se sei brillo ti darà comunque autostima!
> 
> Ci sta di conoscere una tipa di persona, di scriverle e via dicendo. Se lei ricambia, se ti risponde, se si dimostra interessata ti basta chiederle di uscire con te. Se ti dice di si hai fatto il 90% del lavoro. 9 volte su 10 è tua. Se poi te la giochi male di persona è un altro paio di maniche. L'importante è che stai tranquillo sempre e che sei te stesso. Non fare il fantoccio, non serve a nulla.



Ti ringrazio innanzitutto  Comunque so di aver sbagliato e mentre quella sera le scrivevo mi dicevo "ma che c...o le sto dicendo?", però quantomeno mi sono tolto lo sfizio, ci ho provato.. E' andata male, pazienza, ma almeno non ho rimpianti dai..
Dal vivo è difficile, ogni tanto mi capita di prendermi una sbronzetta, ma faccio comunque fatica a lasciarmi andare completamente. Devo sicuramente migliorare da questo punto di vista.

Per quanto riguarda il tuo problema ti devi chiedere cosa vuoi davvero secondo me. Se vuoi solo "divertirti" è un conto e non mi porrei troppi problemi anche nel ricevere rifiuti, se vuoi invece fare sul serio con una le cose cambiano e secondo me deve venire dal cuore la cosa.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ti ringrazio innanzitutto  Comunque so di aver sbagliato e mentre quella sera le scrivevo mi dicevo "ma che c...o le sto dicendo?", però quantomeno mi sono tolto lo sfizio, ci ho provato.. E' andata male, pazienza, ma almeno non ho rimpianti dai.. Dal vivo è difficile, ogni tanto mi capita di prendermi una sbronzetta, ma faccio comunque fatica a lasciarmi andare completamente. Devo sicuramente migliorare da questo punto di vista.



Ti leggo spesso e quasi sempre concordo con le tue opinioni calcistiche, direi che mi sei "simpatico" relativamente al contesto quindi mi sono sentito di darti la mia opinione sulla cosa anche se credo che non puoi trovare l'aiuto che cerchi in nessuno di noi se non in te stesso. Per motivi diversi ma capisco la tua riluttanza verso determinate situazioni, credo anche che non sia troppo semplice avere una maschera da uomo sicuro se poi internamente hai delle fragilità, la tattica dello sfinimento a volte funziona, in determinati contesti che sicuramente solo tu puoi constatare riguardo la tipa in questione. Se ti piace davvero così tanto come dici io non demorderei, magari puoi provare a cambiare approccio ma mostrarsi per quello che non si è si rivela quasi sempre controproducente se poi nasce una storia. In bocca al lupo e ricorda che la timidezza non sempre è un difetto, ci sono tante ragazze che sanno persino apprezzarla.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Gennaio 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ti leggo spesso e quasi sempre concordo con le tue opinioni calcistiche, direi che mi sei "simpatico" relativamente al contesto quindi mi sono sentito di darti la mia opinione sulla cosa anche se credo che non puoi trovare l'aiuto che cerchi in nessuno di noi se non in te stesso. Per motivi diversi ma capisco la tua riluttanza verso determinate situazioni, credo anche che non sia troppo semplice avere una maschera da uomo sicuro se poi internamente hai delle fragilità, la tattica dello sfinimento a volte funziona, in determinati contesti che sicuramente solo tu puoi constatare riguardo la tipa in questione. Se ti piace davvero così tanto come dici io non demorderei, magari puoi provare a cambiare approccio ma mostrarsi per quello che non si è si rivela quasi sempre controproducente se poi nasce una storia. In bocca al lupo e ricorda che la timidezza non sempre è un difetto, ci sono tante ragazze che sanno persino apprezzarla.



Grazie [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION], ma per il momento ho proprio lasciato stare e sto riuscendo a levarmela dalla testa, penso sia inutile fissarmi su una inutilmente se non ci sono determinati presupposti. 
Sulla timidezza non ti so dire.. Sento spesso discorsi tra alcune mie amiche e cercano sempre ragazzi decisi e che facciano il primo passo quasi subito.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Grazie [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION], ma per il momento ho proprio lasciato stare e sto riuscendo a levarmela dalla testa, penso sia inutile fissarmi su una inutilmente se non ci sono determinati presupposti.
> *Sulla timidezza non ti so dire.. Sento spesso discorsi tra alcune mie amiche e cercano sempre ragazzi decisi e che facciano il primo passo quasi subito*.



Sì. Comunque seppur mi sia sembrato fin troppo azzardato (e insistente), almeno ci hai provato. Bicchiere mezzo pieno.


----------



## de sica (20 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ero indeciso se parlarvi o no di quello che ho passato oggi, ma lo faccio comunque. Magari scrivere aiuta.
> Parto da un discorso ampio per farvi capire come sono fatto e poi arrivo al problema vero e proprio (c'entra una ragazza). Ho 20 anni e, ahimé, non ho mai avuto grossa dimestichezza con le ragazze che non conosco: per fare un esempio, conosco tanti miei coetanei che passano le serate su Facebook a scrivere a tremila ragazze, mentre io in vita mia raramente ho fatto il primo passo, diciamo che nei rapporti in generale all'inizio sono timidissimo, ciò forse è dovuto alla mia bassa autostima, che a sua volta è probabilmente dovuta al fatto che per gran parte della mia adolescenza (fino ai 16-17 anni) ho preso tante di quelle prese in giro dagli amici per il fatto che ero obeso: ero 133 kg x 195 cm, poi nel settembre 2011 ho iniziato la dieta e ho perso 40 kg nel giro di un anno, nonostante questo calo vertiginoso di peso ho ugualmente difficoltà nell'approcciare con intenzioni serie verso l'altro sesso e spesso finisco per diventare solo un amico, nonostante a detta delle mie amiche sono un bel ragazzo, diciamo che forse il mio problema è che ho sempre la testa altrove e ho poca sicurezza di me, due cose che le ragazze notano.
> Vabbè, comunque c'è questa ragazza di cui ho accennato all'inizio: ha due anni in meno di me, fisicamente non è Belen: è piuttosto bassina e magra, ma ha veramente un bel viso e mi è sempre piaciuta esteticamente; la vedevo spesso a scuola, ma non ho mai avuto il coraggio di parlarle. Una sera prendo coraggio e le scrivo su Facebook e faccio una mezza ******: vado subito al sodo e le confesso che lei mi piace esteticamente e che vorrei conoscerla, ma purtroppo non ricevo risposta. Passano due settimane e decido di riscriverle: lei inizialmente mi risponde, ma poi non visualizza neanche e non sapevo che pensare.. Nel frattempo ero riuscito ad avere il suo numero tramite amici e ieri, dopo averla vista in giro, prendo coraggio e le scrivo per messaggio, lei ovviamente non sapeva chi fossi e inizia a farmi domande per capire, ma io riesco a non farmi sgamare. Questo pomeriggio però mi incalza e alla fine arrivo a dirle il mio nome, cosa succede? Lei visualizza ma non risponde più. Non so che fare..



Diciamo che, come ti hanno detto anche altri, hai sbagliato a ottenere il numero da persone secondarie, invece di chiederlo tu stesso a lei. E' inutile intestardirsi su di una che non ti fila, i film, ahimè, sono ben altra storia.. ha senso però iniziare a fare un po' di pratica per incrementare la tua autostima e, al tempo stesso, prenderci gusto divertendoti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Marzo 2016)

Ma che senso ha, tutto?


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Marzo 2016)

Scusate se mi sfogo qui ma sono veramente sconfortato, vorrei partire dal principio di questa storia perché sennò potrei sembrare una persona negativa senza alcun motivo: parliamo di amici a 4 zampe.
Da una vita io credo di avere una sorta di maledizione che mi costringe a vederli sempre e comunque morire..in principio fu il mio primo pesce rosso, avevo 4 anni, me lo diedero a l'asilo come "premio di fine anno"..i miei poveri ingenui me lo misero in un'ampolla e io da piccolo ******* pensavo di aiutarlo pulendogli l'acqua, ci spruzzai dentro non so quale detergente e quel povero pesce morì in pochi minuti, avevo 4 anni e mi sentii una sorta di assassino.
Poco dopo fu la volta del cane di casa, i miei al tempo lo tenevano alla catena (una prassi dalle mie parti al tempo) cosa che a me destava un enorme pena, appena potevo lo liberavo per giocarci un po' e poi gli rimettevo il cappio, purtroppo tutta la casa e i campi erano liberi e una volta scappò (sarà stato in calore, al tempo non si sterilizzavano)..tornò che aveva mangiato qualche sorta di veleno e morì di notte..lo trovammo alla mattina nella sua cuccia senza vita. Nel frattempo in casa era già arrivato anche Fiocco, un adorabile micetto bianco che decisi di tenere in casa per evitare che corresse rischi...visse sette anni, poi una volta scappò di casa probabilmente per andare ad accoppiarsi, tornò a casa ma era cambiato radicalmente e da lì a poco scappò di nuovo e finì sotto ad una macchina vicino casa (ancora una volta sottolineo che al tempo sterilizzare gli animali non era una prassi comune, anzi...al tempo in campagna c'erano ancora i vecchi che prendevano i cuccioli di gatto in un sacco e li ammazzavano a mano tanto era il randagismo).
Passò qualche tempo e a casa arrivò un cucciolo di samoiedo, adorabile e buonissimo...lui non fu sterilizzato appositamente perché essendo di razza si voleva farlo accoppiare...in quel periodo per la mia via era un via vai di 3-4 cani "liberi" (ovvero con padroni che li lasciavano scorrazzare ovunque, almeno non li tenevano più alla catena) noi avevamo recintato tutto ormai ma lui qualche fuga la faceva per correre dietro a questi cani o per il calore (arrivò perfino a rompere una rete di ferro coi denti, ancora non sappiamo come fece) dato che non era semplice farlo accoppiare, in zona altri samoiedo non ce n'erano..fatto sta che una sera scappò da un cancello aperto e non tornò..lo trovammo il giorno dopo morto in un fosso, era finito sotto una macchina...
Nel mentre ebbi altre due piccole tragedie con due gattini selvatici arrivati per caso, uno il giorno dopo averlo trovato e nutrito fu sbranato da un cane come mise piedi fuori dal cancello, un secondo credo avesse massimo un mese e fosse malato di suo, perché arrivò che sembrava denutrito ma come si mise a mangiare morì di colpo, una scena che non dimenticherò mai..
In tutto questo io avevo solo 16 anni..
Venne poi, dopo almeno 6 anni, il turno della mia cagnetta meticcia milly, presa piccolissima in un centro commerciale dove davano in adozione cuccioli da canile, i tempi erano cambiati e lei fu subito sterilizzata. Per sei anni visse una vita da regina anche se era di suo molto paurosa e difficile da trattare (praticamente si faceva toccare solo da me)..poi l'ultimo anno fu un disastro..iniziò con una zoppia improvvisa, dovuta ad un'artrite per via della zampetta storta che aveva da sempre, un po' alla volta imparò a gestirla e con gli antidolorifici sembrò superare l'ostacolo, facevamo pure le passeggiate su tre zampe..ma poi venne il tumore, ******** e rapidissimo..con un'operazione molto invasiva provammo a salvarla, dopo due settimane disarmanti (per una nemmeno si sdraiava e dormiva in piedi) si riprese e sembrò stare meglio..ma dopo neanche due mesi il tumore si ripresentò più aggressivo di prima..era andato in circolo ed era ormai impossibile intervenire, dovemmo sopprimerla..era la mia migliore amica e fu dura...decisi che mai più avrei preso un animale...
Invece, tempo poche settimane e spuntarono dal nulla 4 gattini lasciati lì da una gatta..non ce la feci a non dargli da mangiare...alla fine di 4 tre se ne andarono poco dopo e ne rimase solo uno..è stato con noi tre anni e ora sta male..non mangia più, ha un rigonfiamento sul muso e diarrea..per quanto sia con noi da un po' (che poi io comunque non vivo più lì dai miei) rimane selvatico e impossibile da far trattare al vetrinario salvo catturarlo forzatamente (cosa che lui mi ha detto che potrei fare anche se poi giustamente ha detto che non è facile curare gatti selvatici, soprattutto se servono terapie prolungate)..Ma io, sarà per tutte ste grane pregresse, non ce la faccio ad affrontare un'altra probabile sconfitta e forse nemmeno un'altra lotta...sono veramente a pezzi...scusate lo sfogo...


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Aprile 2016)

[MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION] svuota i messaggi privati..cavolo non è possibile ancora nel 2016 assistere a situazioni del genere


----------



## Shevchenko (4 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION] svuota i messaggi privati..cavolo non è possibile ancora nel 2016 assistere a situazioni del genere



Fatto


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Aprile 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Fatto



svuota gli mp quando ti colleghi


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> svuota gli mp quando ti colleghi



Fatto


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Aprile 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Fatto



di nuovo Mp pieni


----------



## Efferosso (17 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> .



Se hai qualcosa da dire, fallo in privato e non qui. Ti bastava scrivere un PM ai moderatori.

Il tuo topic è stato chiuso perché sembrava una chat "Uno ad uno". Ed abbiamo detto tante volte che questo è un forum ed non una chat.


----------



## Danielsan (17 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## Efferosso (17 Aprile 2016)

.


----------

